# FergusonK's journal - Goodbye Java Jewel.



## Ferguson K

I'm doing this off of my phone so bare with me. I am currently without a computer. Yay! Hopefully I'll get one next week or so. 

We have horses, goats, pigs, dogs, cats, cows, and many... Many kinds of poultry. 

I'll post pictures of the animals at a later date. My phone hates me!


1. What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?

We're in East Texas. It's very humid and miserably hot most of the year. Sweating buckets is one way to put our everyday lives. A good rinse off with the house before going inside is typically needed. This time of year 40 degree temperature swings are pretty common. 

2. How many people are in your family? Marital status?

My husband and I are the only people in our house. We're hoping one day for two legged kids, instead of the four legged hairy kind.

3. How would you define your farm?

Chaos. Constant.

4. What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?

I think we've honestly forgotten what free time feels like. My husband and I are constantly running 110 everywhere we go from the time we get up until we all over dead. Between work, shows, and sales... We're never still. 

5. Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?

My husband and I bought a fixer upper. It was cute. Tiny. Small. Awesome! Perfect!

Wrong.

This house had been a nightmare to rebuild. The wiring is 40-50 years old. Some of which us aluminum wiring. Most of it faulty. Flickering switches, power surges, faulty plugs.... Yeah. I wouldn't do it twice... Probably.

Watching our home transform has been amazing. Its gone from embarrassment to achievement in less than a year. One penny at a time we've built our home.

6. Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?

I could probably start a fire with a welder.

7. Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?

I was born into a family of farmers. My husband was born into the city. He fell into place, and we bought a property of our own last year.

8 Is it a hobby or an occupation?

Both. Its a need.

9. In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?

Definitely have more knowledge on chickens and ducks than I think any human being should ever have to learn in a lifetime. I raised goats, pigs, steer, heifers, goats, and lambs in 4H/FFA. The breeding side is a whole new world to us.

10. In what types of farming will you never choose to do?

I'm confused by this question.

11. Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?

My husband and I grow about 50% of our food, and hunt another 20% or so.

12. Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?

The pens. In amongst the goats with a book.

13. Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?

Both.

14. Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?

I am the opposite of crafty, however, I'm amazing with a camera or paper art.

15. Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?

Legally we can own many animals.

16. Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?

Negative ghost rider. 

17. Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?

I have everything from flower gardens to vegetable gardens. We even have a few fruit trees.

18. Do you fish? Bait or explosives?

Nope.

19. How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?

We own about five acres, lease another 18. We have plans to purchase another 20-30 acres in the next few years. 

20. Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?

Poultry breeding and genetics master. 
Goat breeding and genetics novice. 

Did not go to school, was busy chasing my service man. 

21. What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?

I'd say our farm specialty is poultry. Leaning more towards goats now.

22. If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?

If I went back to college I'd get my masters in animal science.

23. Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?

I'm pretty handy with tools of all kinds. My father is aaster craftsman. 

24. Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?

Not really sure.

25. If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?

Central Texas. 

26. Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?

I wish!!

27. What would your ideal super hero/villain be?

Uh.

28. Are your family or friends also interested in animals?

Most of my friends are also farmers of some sort. Most of my family ranches. 

29. Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?

Short answer, I love food. I love everything about food. I love cooking and baking. I wish I had more time to dedicate to these things.

30. What was your best animal experience? Worst?

Worst animal experiences all involve horses. One was stolen. One hit by a car due to bad fencing ( and one fired barn manager ). One coliced and died in my arms. The list goes on.

Best? Hard to say. There's been so many amazing moments.

31. Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?

We hunt regularly.

32. What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?

Canning, preserving, baking, cheesing.

33. Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?

We process and freeze all our own meat. I don't can or pot much meat.

34. Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?

We plan on going solar.... Eventually...

35 What is on your to do list?

Climb Mount Everest.
Skydive.
Visit the 7 wonders of the world.

36. Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?

I like meat to much. I could of I have to.

37. In what do you trust?

Trust how? My funds? My life? 

38. Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?

We try to.

39. Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?


Well having animals makes vacationing a thing of the past. To take a two day weekend we have to plan months in advance and find a sitter. Then make sure we can afford to pay the sitter. Etc. Etc.


----------



## Ferguson K

Also, here! I started this before I found the journals. 

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/cackling-ranch-thread.31759/#post-399361


----------



## Ferguson K

We went to trade days today to sell quail. Well... My husband picked up my birthday present while we were there. 

He's a Vietnamese potbelly. Cutest little bugger! He bit my husband at least once today, but, rode quietly in my lap on the way home. Meet Burr!


----------



## Ferguson K

Burr is settling in nicely. He spent the night in our barn last night, and woke up this morning covered in shavings. Now I have to pick him up some food, because I only have pig feed for adult pigs. Not only is he young, only about six weeks, but Burr is a miniature pig. I realized when I woke up this morning I never attached pictures of him. Better late than never I suppose.

We finally got some rain last night so I'm very glad I left him in the barn. All of our adult pigs are very upset with us because I did not leave the barn doors open for them. Apparently The goats got into a fight, because their shelter was destroyed and their barn was full of water. I don't know what's gotten into my animals lately, maybe it was the frog I found in their water trough this morning. Or maybe it's the fact that my husband and I have been putting in so many hours at our real jobs, we have been mentally neglecting or animals. WIthout mental stimulation they're finding other things to do, like destroying shelters, but also like tearing a hole in their brand new fence. I'm not exactly sure how that would happen. 

real no goat milk in the rain, so I suppose that's why they were screaming at me all morning long, but it does get kind of annoying. We did pretty good at the Conroe trade days yesterday, we only brought home two ducklings and we took over 200 birds. Oh and let's not forget the pig, my husband did buy me a pig while we were there. This means that we're officially sold out of everything we had for sale. Unless I put anything else in the incubator, which I probably won't, we're done for the year. No more hatching, no more babies, until February. 

The Nigerian bucklings are attempting to enter their first rut. It's cute. The girls, thus far, are unimpressed. They'd been able to hold off the bucks so far it seems. without a chalk collar I can't be for certain though, especially because there was an entire week my husband and I were out of town while my mother took care of everybody.

Now all animals are fed and I'm off to work! 

Here's the giant toad I rescued from imminent death.


----------



## samssimonsays

I LOVE the pig! Burr is so darn cute! And my animals get freaked out by the giant toads we have here. The other day I couldn't for the life of me figure out WHY my goats were being so horrible, I found a mouse in their water bucket. They have been fine since. Hope things settle down a bit for you lol.


----------



## goatgurl

i have heard of texas killer toads, obviously the goats have too...   burr is adorable, so now that you have him what are you going to do with him?


----------



## Ferguson K

Thanks! I don't remember when our feeder pigs were last this tiny. They're almost freezer ready now. The batch before was already big before we brought them home. Burr is lonely, and a little aggressive. I think its due to him being afraid. He will tame and settle with time. 

The goats seemed to be calming down when I left. Lilly acted like she was on fire when I picked up the toad. That toad lives in the pen. Figured they'd be used to him. 

The cooler weather and rain surely isn't helping anything except the plants. All of the animals are worked up in a huff.

Tomorrow or the next day we areoving the pig pen. More underbrush needs to be destroyed. LOL. They're cheaper than a chainsaw.


----------



## Ferguson K

My husband and I decided better late than never and castrated three young hogs. Young. Strong. Male... You see where this is going??

Let me lay the scene: Cool fall air with just the perfect amount of breeze. Freshly moved hog pen, without set posts to keep the hogs in. Did not re equip the hot wire yet. Figured what they hey, the boys are in a good mood! Grabbed the smallest by the back legs and chaos ensued. Three 100+lb hogs hit unanchored cattle panels and tore off down the pasture. We finished the first hog, but not before  a few good whallops to the head and knees by some angry feet. Quick clot applied and let him go into the grazing pen. 

Guess what?

It still wasn't anchored or hot...

Yup. 

Little pig (75+lbs) tears off down the fence line to his buddies. Into the briar patch. In it. A briar patch. They begin rooting and tearing away at all the fun edible plants while we figure out how the hay we're going to get full grown loose hogs back in their pen! 

Okay. Idea. Let's pour some feed out and call the pigs. Great idea if you OPEN the gate. Pigs now realize they're truly free. All three boys are now running full speed to the garden. Closely flanking them is my husband and German Shepherd. Karma likes pigs. He likes eating pigs. Now husband has to out run Karma.... Not happening. Karma finally recalls and heels, hogs are finally trapped in garden. 

Breath a little. Grab pig walker. Breath a little more. Husband then begins laughing hysterically, I laugh hysterically at the chaos that just took place in our front yard. What a sight this must have been to the neighbors watching us chase these big pigs!! 

Took us another hour to get the boys back into their pen and the pen set back up. Poor little pig bled all over the place due to running from us. Going to catch him tomorrow and repack the wound. I think he still hates me today.

The other hogs got a good laugh and got to keep their baby makers another day. Round two this evening.

They know who won.... At least Pork Chop and Backstrap aren't to mad. They came up for snuggles.


----------



## goatgurl

thanks Ferguson K i need a good laugh this morning.  the visual in my minds eye was priceless.


----------



## Ferguson K

Round two wasn't much better. Poor pig went to his new home hating life, but, unable to create it. 

The other two boys will hopefully be done this evening. Life happened yesterday.


----------



## Ferguson K

As I'm sure it has for most of you, rut has officially hit the winds around here. The boys have started spraying their cologne at every gust of wind and dash of fall. That come hither smell is strong against the usual crisp smells of fall. 

Leaves are falling, temperatures changing, days have begun to shorten. Its my favorite time of year! 

There's nothing quite like waking up to a cool, bitter morning that steadily warms you as the day goes on. I wish it was like this year round. Then I remember I live in Texas and only have a few weeks of this beautiful weather. 

So. We take advantage of it. My husband has been leveling the house and replacing rotten siding on his off days. He, and a family friend, have been busting their rumps while I go on with daily animal husbandry. The Muscovy have taken this golden opportunity to hatch their final clutches for the winter before they clam up and shut off all egg bearing ability until spring. 

Uno, our buck with one teste, is trying his luck at breeding again this year. The girls still think he is the bees knees. I still think he's sterile. That's why two young boys are coming of age behind him. Being short a little man power isn't shortening his ability to cover the ladies, that's for sure!

Hummingbirds are few and far between with this winter air moving in. I think they've already begun the great migration across the gulf. I've gone from over a hundred to less than ten. My feeders are staying full, as they will until march or so when I clean them out for the spring birds.

With hurricane season here I can only pray the little birds have an easy migration.

On the homestead front, we have persimmons coming out of our ears. They're about to start ripening and have already begun changing colors. I can not wait to see how this winter folds out with our fall fruits rushing to best it. 

The back gate has been replaced. The former front gate now hangs in its place. Upside down, but in place. We shall see if the horses tear this one up too. 

Earlier today I enlisted the help of my goats in cleaning spilled feed from the feed room. They mostly just jumped can to can and yelled at me.

My break is over, I must get back to repairing fence lines before I lose the rest of the day. Here's some pictures! ( Curtosy of my camera phone. )


----------



## Baymule

Looks like you have it going on! Good job! Your Muscovies look nice, what color are they?


----------



## Ferguson K

We have dark chocolate, chocolate, blue, black, and black and white. Standards, barred, and piebald.

 

 

 



Things are finally moving around here!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Love those chocolates!


----------



## Ferguson K

Aren't they to die for?!


----------



## Baymule

Do you still have the runner ducks I gave you? We finally did get moved from Livingston to the Tyler area, and the few chickens I kept had a rabbit hutch for a coop with horse panel sides and chicken wire top. LOL. I finally built a nice hoop coop and have 6 red sex link pullets just starting to lay.

I have always wanted muscovies. And there you are with some beauties! At some point I will be ready to add muscovies and I will be coming to see you! I love the chocolates!


----------



## Ferguson K

Yes! They live with the Ancona's because the Drake was over mating the hen. They've got full run of the front acre almost every day. They're mid molt and it looks like a disaster zone in the duck house. 

We've got thirteen Muscovy ducklings now thanks to done determined broodies. 

They took the oldest out for a swim lesson in the washing machine run off today. It was so cute. 

We've started leveling the house and replacing broken windows. Pulled some plywood planks down and found out there is two more windows and a door in the bedroom. Which is nice because were about to add on to that side of the house. We won't have to cut out a doorway. I'm positive these windows and door are at least from the 60's. 

Beneath the ugly green siding is some really nice wood. Things are coming along around here!

Glad y'all got settled in! The girls enjoy life here, I'll have to get you some updated pictures. I have tons of picture from today but I'll have to go into town to upload them.


----------



## Ferguson K

The last of the feeder hogs go in the freezer Friday night. The guy who bought them will be having a party and we are invited. We will be replacing them with two breeder quality hogs, one former show gilt and her Hampshire mate. We need to finish the breeder pen before they move in. I need an alley to keep them separated until she's ready to breed. 

I hope we are as prepared as we think we are in keeping and maintaining a breeding boar. Really hot fencing, lots of posts, and a wooden exterior fence. It'll be constructed mainly of pallets and under lots of shade trees. 

The farrowing barn will also be made of pallet wood. We will construct it in the spring before we breed the gilt. She's only about 100-150lbs right now. Way to small to breed yet, her dam was a 300+lb pig. I expect her to be at least 250 before we breed her.

None of the does have come back in. I believe everyone, including the yearling Aelia, is expecting. I will leave the bucks another month so we make sure to catch their recycle I'd they didn't take.

I'm supposed to be going to look at some whether bred Boers next month when they become available. Lord willing I'll be bringing home one or two future show dams. Although I'd really like to get my hands on more milkers. 

The Boers were bred to Uno, a large bodied Nigerian, so I'll have some nice meat cross for the freezer. If a nice doe shows up she might get to stay. Otherwise, it'll be cabrito! 

I also found out that Boer bowl( spell check MW here) which is a dish made specifically from Boer goats, translates directly into the farmers meat. A customer of ours is from South Africa and absolutely loves out does. They remind her of home. She plans on getting some of the crossed wether's from us in the spring to ASD to her own freezer.

I really can't wait to gety computer running again or get a replacement. It'd be nice to be able to post pictures off of my camera.


----------



## Ferguson K

So many spelling errors. Bless this auto correcting phone.


----------



## Baymule

Girl, I can feel for you on the using the #$%&*$$ phone! We were without internet for 7 months. There was just no service here. There are lots of internet providers, but they would come do a site test and at 80 feet up, there would be a weak signal.  Not enough to actually receive a signal. And we would have to put up our own tower, blah, blah, blah, to the tune of $1600 for a signal we can't even receive.  Finally got HugesNet, satellite internet. I read some horrible reviews on them, but as the ONLY provider we can get, I am thrilled. Hope you can get a computer soon!

Glad the runner ducks are doing good. I knew they would have a happy home with you.


----------



## Ferguson K

Today marks our second day without my beloved side kick, Karma. He was let out for a restroom break Friday night before the storms and hasn't turned back up. I believe he's dead. Possibly stolen, but, death is more likely.

Any dog wandering through the wrong yard out here winds up that way. The property behind us has some rambunxious teenagers/early twenties kids that are always out back firing rounds. I believe a stray bullet may have found my boy.

Possibly even a logging truck. They've been logging the acreage north of us.

Who knows.

All I know is that Karma not showing up for ANY meal time can not be good. He's not a dog to get lost. I fear the worst. Especially with all of these rains.

Guess I'll start calling shelters Monday that are within 30 miles, because you never know.

Come home Karma dog.


----------



## Southern by choice

hope you find him.


----------



## Latestarter

That sooooooooooo sucks! The not knowing is the worst part. I truly hope that he's OK and you find him but as you said, and you'd know best, it would seem unlikely


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hoping for the best.


----------



## goatgurl

i sure hope karma makes it back home.  loosing a good friend is hard


----------



## Baymule

Crossing fingers that you get your dog back. We have fenced in our place, gate across the front (PITA to open and close) but we let our house dogs out and don't worry about them. We have been going outside with them since we moved in February and it is nice to be able to just let them out. Our fear was that they would wander off, get stolen, shot or lost. I really hope you get Karma back.


----------



## Ferguson K

Finally online using a COMPUTER!!! Maybe there won't be as many typos.... Maybe.

It's been busy here the last few weeks. We had to scrounge together a new buck pen and a quarantine pen all in the same week. The buck pen we had we tore down to steal supplies from while the girls were having visitation rights. All does bred, sayeth the bucks, so the bucks must go!

On top of this, we have three new arrivals. Three little does brought down from North Texas. Taystee, Karma, and Little Red. Here is their arrival story:

_Sunday morning my husband and I woke up and started our journey. It was raining, slightly, and we knew the weather was going to be bad. It also occurred to us that due to our busy schedules we hadn't built the new goat hut for their temporary pen. That's fine, it's only supposed to drizzle. We can do it when we get back. Once we got the cages loaded it started raining a little harder. We wrapped our transport cages in tarp to keep the girls as dry as possible on the drive home. Worked wonderfully! 

Met with the previous owners, exchanged details on the goats, laughed about personalities, and headed for home. That's when the skies came unglued! Rain came at us from every angle, making it hard to see, making me a slightly nervous new momma. I pulled over and switched with my husband ( who had just driven the six hours there ) to allow him to safely navigate us in the rain. Rain makes me nervous on roads. I've been in a very bad wreck because of hydroplaning and never quite got over it. So now I'm gasping and air stomping my breaks every time we slide a little on the wet roads. I'm fussing at him telling him to slow down ( we were doing a whopping 50 in a 75 ) I'm telling him he needs to pay attention to the road. All in all? Making things worse. My husband, lord bless him, just smiled and kept driving. Allowing me to have a minor crisis all to myself. I kept leaning over the seat to check out the back window on the does. Of course they were fine!

Got home, had a buyer waiting at my front gate. I forgot all about her! She hadn't been here long. Walked her over to the buck pens, it had finally quit raining and we were having a conversation about ways to keep him healthy and sound entering his first breeding season with her. ( She had come to purchase Uno. ) Decided to cut the price for her and keep him a few more days. I promised to get his hooves done and get his CDT up to date before he left. We shook hands and she went on her way excited to bring home her new herd sire!

The rain started back up.

Great.

Now we're trying to throw together a quick pen in the pouring rain, water levels rising all around us. The place we decided to put the pen is now flooding. Also great.

Husband gets great idea to build the goats an "arc!" Off he runs through the mud and the yuck to the house, leaving me wondering what we just got ourselves into. Meanwhile, the three new does are screaming in the truck. HAY! Did you forget us? We've been cramped up in here ALL DAY!

Our goats are screaming at us because it's raining. Apparently goats melt in the rain.

Our horses are screaming at us because, well, it's feeding time! Food bringer the food is late!

Husband rounds the corner carrying, of all things, a load of bricks. Leveling bricks for the house. He's going to place these bricks down and lay plywood on top to give the girls an area to get up out of the rain. Perfect! Two trips with bricks later, one wife fumbling with plywood in the rain, and three unloaded goats later we're done. Mini arcs built. Dog house in place for wind protection. Should we water them? One glance at the sky tells us they'll be fine until morning. 

All goats now settled into their new pens. Chaos is slowly ending. We fed as quickly as possible, topped off any feeders for the quail, and ran for the house. I started on supper and let my husband get the first shower. After all... how many husbands will drive all over the state to make their wife happy? How many husbands will break out the hammer and nails, tarps, bricks, plywood, everything... in the pouring rain? Feed and water every afternoon when their wives are caught up with work?

Mine! That's enough for me.

Finally clean! Finally full. Time for bed. Welcome to the herd girls!_

The last few weeks at work have also been crazy. We're short staffed and everyone is working triple over time. Me especially. I've been opening AND closing at work in order to ensure the team has enough help at the store. Taking turns rotating off days with my only other key carrier ( two key carriers down does not make life fun. ) My poor husband has had to pick up the slack with the animals. We have ten goats, three horses, 1000 quail, chickens, ducks, guineas, pigs, dogs, cats... NOT a one man job! Not unless you're super John. Super John can get it done so his wife can take care of keeping the store afloat! He's even fussed minimally. I can't believe it.

Yesterday I worked 5AM to 9 PM. Called in a Manager from another store to help out at mine today so I can get some PTO and bonding time in with the new goats. Pictures of those girls will come with time. After I got the building opened up and running I left for home. Spent the rest of my morning separating the bucks, something we meant to do Sunday, and checking the new does over for any ailments. Nothing out of the ordinary. Although the bucks don't like being crammed back into their tiny pen. Maybe if I'm off again on Sunday I'll work on getting their pasture fence back up. The rest of the day I will be working on kidding sheds and napping. Mostly napping. Pictures to come!


----------



## Ferguson K

Here's some of our goats:

Poppy and Lilly



Aelia



Prudence 

 



The young bucks




Aelia 



Dually


----------



## Latestarter

Holy cow... Made me exhausted just reading it! Glad it all sorta worked out, though it sounds like there's always something else screaming to be done...

Edit to say you have very pretty/handsome animals!


----------



## Ferguson K

Thank you! We only have ten goats, but, I plan on expanding eventually. Most of them are bottle babies and very VERY spoiled. The three new does need to learn some manners. Had to pop Taystee for eating my shirt and jumping on me earlier. Gave her a nose bop. She will learn. I'm about to head out with my camera and introduce the new girls to the herd. Hoping to get some pictures. I'd keep them in the pen another week or two but we have more rain coming and that pen is a swamp. I don't want them getting sick when they're healthy goats from a healthy herd.


----------



## Baymule

That sounds like what I've done to my DH for years!  Any man that will do all that for you is a shure nuff keeper!!! 

The very day you made the drive in Noah's flood, we were hunkered down in our PJ's doing our best rendition of NOTHING. I just put on rubber boots and a blue jean shirt to go feed and stayed in my PJ's........

Your goats are very pretty animals. Hope the new girls do well for you!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Baymule said:


> That sounds like what I've done to my DH for years!  Any man that will do all that for you is a shure nuff keeper!!!
> 
> The very day you made the drive in Noah's flood, we were hunkered down in our PJ's doing our best rendition of NOTHING. I just put on rubber boots and a blue jean shirt to go feed and stayed in my PJ's........
> 
> Your goats are very pretty animals. Hope the new girls do well for you!



had to laugh, my DD does chores in her PJ's- grabs her brother's rubber boots and away she goes  drives her dad nuts!!, I've learned to say nothing....at least I'm getting help!


----------



## Ferguson K

Noah's flood it was. 

I just took an accidental nap for an undisclosed amount of time and now I have to feed in the dark. Ugjugh.

I was going to get pictures of the girls today!


----------



## Baymule

Haha, I have done that. Sit down for a moment because I'm tired and in seconds I am fast asleep.....more like passed out. Wake up with mouth open, drooling, don't know what day it is.....

You wouldn't have taken that nap if you hadn't needed the rest. Sorry about feeding in the dark though.


----------



## Ferguson K

Because I don't want to flood the page with 60 pictures... Here's a link to where to find pictures of the goats at any time:

www.facebook.com/cacklingranch

The new girls are also in this album. More pictures to come. I bounced between my phone and my camera today to get pictures.


----------



## Ferguson K

Reason number 109 why I need a great Pyrenees. Invasive dogs. 

We have thousands of dollars invested in goats, horses, and poultry. This year we've suffered thousands of dollars in losses with quail alone due to attacks. Built stronger pens, building supply back up for next year's demands. We suffered the loss of two bucks to theft. Suffered the loss of twenty guineas in one night because we forgot to lock up the coop. Suffered much. 

It took this to get my husband to agree on "another dog". Took videos of goats and working dogs together to see why we need one. Took pictures of southerns dog in action. Took pictures of LGDs interacting with kids, and success stories on guardianship. Took losing one of our own dogs to coyotes, and another disappearing act by a full sized GSD... 

Took an act of congress.

But we're getting a pair of Pyrs. Here's the final straw. 




 

Miss Red almost lost her ear to a dog attack. From one if my own dogs. Red got a little frisky and Sugar reacted. She was reprimanded immediately and is banned from goat interaction. If I'd have had a LGD on patrol there's a good chance I wouldn't have this. I rounded the corner to grab my drink, went inside for my phone, and Mrs. Likestostalkthegoats decided the play wasn't play anymore. I almost didn't get back outside in time. She was pinned by the throat. I'm not proud to say I rolled Sugar in an attempt to get her to let go.

I still don't know what got into her. She's normally so easy going and constantly licks everything in a passion of love. She's killed opossum and coons, snakes and lizards, but... She's a lover not a fighter. This dog cleans my cats regularly and when she's excited she licks the air and wags her full body. 

What if I hadn't been home? Would she have stopped? When the goats go full time in the winter pasture I want a pair of working dogs ready to go. Poor red.


----------



## Latestarter

Starting out with 

If you put LGDs with the livestock, you'll have to remove house dogs entirely from that area/location/enclosure. You want the LGDs to bond with the livestock, and take possession of them and that area, where THEY are the alphas and don't let ANY other dogs or predators enter and survive. Had that happened with LGDs, your Sugar most likely would have been killed, probably before you could have returned to stop it. It's ok for the LGD's to be friendly with house dogs OUTSIDE the goat/livestock enclosure/area, but the house dogs (and other house pets) should never be inside with the livestock and LGDs. You don't want ANY other dogs allowed in with the LGDs and goats.

Have to admit I'm a little confused as you kinda contradicted yourself above:

"... and Mrs. Likestostalkthegoats decided the play wasn't play anymore."  followed by  "She's normally so easy going and constantly licks everything in a passion of love."  Why would you let your house dog stalk the goats in the first place? That's setting things up to happen as they eventually did. Had you not been there to break it up, Red would most likely now be dead, and once a dog has killed another animal, it can become habitual. They'll do it again. It becomes a game. Their ancestors are wolves. 

Sorry for Red. Damage looks mostly superficial and she should heal up, but I doubt she'll ever trust Sugar again. And as an aside, you shouldn't either. #jsutsayin  and ending with


----------



## promiseacres

Ugh, so frustrating.  But I agree Red shouldn't be allowed around the livestock. Attacks generally will intensify. I personally would rehome (or euthanise) a dog who did this... but that's just me and I only have 4 acres so no separate areas for a naughty dog. LGD sounds like a good idea.


----------



## promiseacres

Ugh, so frustrating.  But I agree Red shouldn't be allowed around the livestock. Attacks generally will intensify. I personally would rehome (or euthanise) a dog who did this... but that's just me and I only have 4 acres so no separate areas for a naughty dog. LGD sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear here this, hope your goat makes a speedy recovery


----------



## Southern by choice

Yikes! Sorry about your goat. 

The LGD's are a huge asset to any farm but just remember they will take training especially to poultry (thinking quail will be harder ) and that will take generally a year. And it requires TRAINING. Most dogs don't even start really bad poultry antics til 7-9 months. 

You will need a place for the 2 pups. 

Successful dogs require owners to work with them. Some dogs require more work than others.

Hopefully your housedog will be forgiven... and life will move on.

2 pups is great just make sure your breeder can match pups so they are complimentary. 2 patrollers together are a nightmare.


----------



## Baymule

Glad ya'll have made the decision to get LGD's. @MsDeb posted her wish list for a LGD and here's how it all played out.

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/unrealistic-dog-wish-list.29766/

You might want to start here.

http://www.rescueme.org/

or

http://www.txpyrs.org/TGPRescue/Public/AdoptableServlet?COMMAND=REGIONS


----------



## Baymule

You might want to get in touch with Finn's rescue Mom. She probably has other LGD's to place.
www.facebook.com/Chazak.Speaks


----------



## Ferguson K

@Latestarter, the puppy in question typically stays one or two steps behind the goats if we are in the yard. She watches them intensely but has never shown aggression. As a rule, I don't leave them alone together. House dogs are untrained, so to speak, in goats. When I went inside she was rough housing with my husbands dog. Twenty plus feet away from the goats. The goats, being spoiled brats, probably took tail and ran when they realized I wasn't immediately by their side. If they ran through Blue and Sugar it could be what causes this reaction. 

On this day I had the goats loose with me. Normally there is a hot fence separating them. Sugar pays them no mind unless they're in the yard. She stalks them, not in an I'm going to eat you way but in a curious way, when I have them up front with me. 

I knew better than to leave them alone. Even for an instant. Yet I did. And now poor Red has been attacked. I've had good luck with Pyr in the past. My husband did not come from a working dog family. He came from an all dogs are pets and no dog has a job family. I grew up with heelers and pyr. 

I've been on the hunt for an adult dog. One that's been raised with goats. Around here that's nearly impossible. It's puppy or Nada.

We have coyotes. A puppy wouldn't last long in the pasture with the goats. 

I'm well aware of the difficulties starting a LGD and bonding them with their flock/herd. I'm well aware of how they will react to my own dogs. I'm also well aware that my husband is going to try and make a pet out of it and be mad at me for "leaving it locked up with the goats all the time." He just doesn't believe there's such a dog that BONDS with goats. Which is why I began constantly showing him LGDs in action.

@promiseacres stray and neighboring dogs are subject to the three S's. My husbands two dogs are the exception, not the rule. Those are his children. Blue is dangerous with small animals and is left locked up when I have the goats out from behind a hot fence. Sugar is dangerous to a predator but has never SHOWN aggression to the goats. The two dogs were with me in the yard during the attack. My other three dogs ( a retired old man, a chihuahua, and a 20lb dog ) we're in the house with me.

Husband claims Sugar wouldn't hurt a fly. 

I showed him pictures. 

I reiterate I shouldn't have left them alone, even for the seconds it took me to grab my phone from inside, but I never expected this. Sugar and blue weren't even on the same side of the yard. They were on the opposite side of the house. Had an LGD been on duty they wouldn't have been anywhere near the goats. Period. 

Life is life. 

It happens.

Its frustrating this is what it took to convince my husband the livestock needs a guardian, not just a bunch of dogs we let out at night to bark the coyotes away.


----------



## Baymule

It's bad enough when your livestock gets attacked. Worse when it's your own dog and you are kicking yourself for not watching them. Big hugs, things happen for a reason and in this case, it was to illustrate to your DH that YES, we need a LGD. Your goat will recover, life will go on and the search for your very own LGD can get going. Your dog is out there waiting on you to find him/her.


----------



## Ferguson K

Exactly. Sugar just earned a black star. No longer allowed alone with anything but other dogs. We will move forward.

I've been looking at rescues, but, just saw here. I'll look, thanks!

I work 50-65 hours a week and want to avoid trying to start a puppy is I can....


----------



## Ferguson K

Southern by choice said:


> Yikes! Sorry about your goat.
> 
> The LGD's are a huge asset to any farm but just remember they will take training especially to poultry (thinking quail will be harder ) and that will take generally a year. And it requires TRAINING. Most dogs don't even start really bad poultry antics til 7-9 months.
> 
> You will need a place for the 2 pups.
> 
> Successful dogs require owners to work with them. Some dogs require more work than others.
> 
> Hopefully your housedog will be forgiven... and life will move on.
> 
> 2 pups is great just make sure your breeder can match pups so they are complimentary. 2 patrollers together are a nightmare.




Just saw this as I was coming back for more links from baymule...

Our last pair was Connie and Bear. Connie, an 03 model, was a patroller. Bear, a later introduced 08 model... Also a patroller. Up until Connie's death the two of them just could not get the working together thing down. Both constantly up and roaming and barking. It was a MESS! 

Bear still lives on the family farm and is ready to retire. He is training two up and coming puppies ( Molly, 18 months. And one whose name I don't remember... About 2 now. ) They've been training with Bear and my uncle about a year now. 

The three of them is what I Invision in my pasture. However, I know not everyone is that lucky!

The LGD will be about an acre away from most poultry at all times. I'd just like to not have to run and put birds up to allow said dog and goats to come romping through the front acre to browse on fence line yaupon. 

I just would prefer a dog set in their ways. I'm working LOTS and LOTS right now and my husband wouldn't know when to step in and when not to when it comes to discipline. Well, he might. Its just LGDs are going to be a totally different animal for him. 

We're looking at rescues ( I've been stalking several for months now ) to see if MAYBE there's a second chance dog that's already trained. With hopefully no bad habits... .
Wait.

A dog with no bad habits.

I'm in fairy tell land.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry if I sounded harsh...  Sorry this happened to you (& Red... & Sugar).  Bad things happen to good folks too.  Best wishes for a short and successful search.  Hope DH can come to grips with working dogs vice house dogs.  I'm sure you're working your butt off because you "have" to. Hope you can catch a break here soon.. maybe over the upcoming holidays.


----------



## Southern by choice

Ferguson K said:


> A dog with no bad habits.
> 
> I'm in fairy tell land




Well... I guess I LIVE in fairly tale land. 

I think it would be awesome to find trained dogs that need a new farm.


----------



## Ferguson K

Southern I think you're the exception not the rule. 

Just got conformation from the Texas LGD rescue. We're officially an approved home. Now to locate a working pair. ( I emailed my application in last night. They're fast! Just need a home check. )


----------



## Hens and Roos

Ferguson K said:


> Southern I think you're the exception not the rule.
> 
> Just got conformation from the Texas LGD rescue. We're officially an approved home. Now to locate a working pair. ( I emailed my application in last night. They're fast! Just need a home check. )



Hope they find a pair for you


----------



## Southern by choice

Ferguson K said:


> Southern I think you're the exception not the rule.
> 
> Just got conformation from the Texas LGD rescue. We're officially an approved home. Now to locate a working pair. ( I emailed my application in last night. They're fast! Just need a home check. )



That is fantastic! 
I hope you find an actual real working pair! I love to see these dogs get a second chance sadly many rescues do not evaluate  for actual work and many, although wonderful dogs, do not make it as LGD's. They end up pets. They can't guard from the house on the couch. But they are great for cuddling and house guarding!
Do you know if they do any screening for actual work ability?

... yeah ... I have an advantage... I am a trainer. BUT I can say those clients that follow our training protocol all have had success. Those that follow bits/pieces have a harder time. 

One day...ONE DAY! I will have my center and will take the "throw-aways" ... retrain and find awesome homes where they get to be the LGD's they were meant to be. These dogs are so special.
I am excited for you!


----------



## Baymule

I get the working lots of hours. BTDT. been there done that don't really want to go back at this point in life. 1st on my plate right now is to help my husband recover from a triple bypass, then on to knee replacement surgery, then shoulder replacement surgery and the accompanying physical therapy that goes with both of those. So this upcoming year should be all about hospitals, doctors, recovery and therapy. When I get him back up and on his feet, then I will hunt for a job.


----------



## Ferguson K

I've been trying to convince him for years. Now I feel like everything is coming along really quickly. 

We applied for Sampson. I'm also liking Pearl. Sampson seems to know his job, he's a patroller. I'm thinking Pearl might be a watcher. 

http://www.txpyrs.org/TGPRescue/Public/AdoptableServlet?COMMAND=LIST&regionNo=6

They have SOOOO many LGDs that were previously house pets. Gorgeous dogs that probably have no clue what their job is. 

Being as we have an urgency with winter coming and kidding just two months away, I hope we have a patrolling guardian ready for the coyotes, bobcats, hawks, people, stray dogs, etc. Our dogs are good with snakes and oppossums on the poultry side of the fence. I need predator guard on the goat side. The coyotes, I think, only stay at bay because we lock the goats up by the house at night. Our dogs patrol their perimeter fence.

It'll be nice to be able to let them be. Let them forage even when we're not home. 

Mrs. Red is officially mad at us. She got her follow up antitoxin shot and antibiotics pumped through her. Talk about an angry goat! " Do NOT spray me with that cut n heal crap again! It burns! " So far, no infection. She's still eating well. Sugar is still in the dog house with me though.

Southern, I don't know if they as a rescue do temperament tests but I will be in contact with foster parents once all of this is pushed and I get the OK. I'll be asking LOTS of questions.


----------



## Southern by choice

Wonderful they have them (at least some it looks like) on farms so they can see where they stand. 
Just steals my heart! 

Remember to ask about reactions to gunshots, thunderstorms. 
I imagine TX is much like NC...lots of gunshots and lots of thunderstorms.


----------



## Baymule

Thunderstorms reduce my Paris to a drooling run-for-your-life go hide in her "dog cave" mess. All out panic. Gunshots? Far off they don't scare her. But she REALLY hates motorcycles. Trip, out GP/Maremma is one year old and doesn't seem to be fazed by thunderstorms.

Good luck on your search. I pray that you find the pair of dogs that suit your needs. I KNOW they will have a great life with you.


----------



## Ferguson K

I'll be sure to ask when the time is right. My area of Texas has two seasons, wet and dry. We're either in a two year flood or a two year drought.    

Moved animals around this morning. Goats got their annual inoculations, wormed, hooves trimmed, and a good once over. The pigs got wormed and put into their portable pen.

Look how big Burr is getting!




 

All three pigs are getting so big. We had to move them into a bigger pen. They'll probably be turned out with the goats this winter. More pictures to come!


----------



## Baymule

Love it!!!


----------



## Ferguson K

Left work early today. Took the golden opportunity to break out my camera. I'll post pictures later.

Let the goats up front while I cleaned chicken pens. They helped. Aelia got her head stuck in a chicken feeder... It was entertaining. She sounded muffled so I turned around and there she was, eyes pleading, save me! Baaahghh!

They then followed me to the guineas pen. The guineas were less than thrilled to have intruders. The goats again were less than helpful. The hay they refused to eat because it was wet got recycled to give new scratch material to the guineas. Goats then decided that it was their hay and they were entitled to it.

Then Dually climbed quail pens and couldn't figure out how to come down. I did, however, snap some epic shots of him and said king of the jungle post. LOL I'll post those when I have internet. Until then, here's some camera phone pictures.

Edited due to auto correct failure.


----------



## Baymule

Haha, love it!


----------



## Hens and Roos

nothing like some good helpers!!


----------



## Devonviolet

Since I can't access BYH on my satellite internet connection,  and have limited data on my phone, I tend to not spend much time doing a lot of reading. That being said, I just read your journal and an glad I took the time.

My heart breaks for you And all your losses. I'm so glad that our hubby is finally coming around to see the importance of having LGDs! 

Being new to farm life and livestock, every day is an adventure. I am SO glad I learned about the importance of LGDs, to protect livestock early on in my research, before we even bought the land. DH wasn't so sure in the beginning, and for sure he didn't like spending the money for a pair of puppies. However, our puppies are a year old now, and he is really impressed at how well they work together - especially when we hear Coytotes sounding off in the distance. When we first moved here (pre-LGD), we found fresh coyote prints in the mud on a daily basis.  Since we got our Maremmas, I don't see coyote prints any more. 

When we first got them we didn't know their working personality. But, are happy to see that Violet is our patroller and Deo is our watcher. Interestingly, now that Violet is in heat & we have them separated, Deo seems to be doing a bit more patrolling. 

I will be watching, with interest, how your search goes, and if you Will be able to find a good pair of nature working LGDs at the Texas rescue. DH isn't on board with getting any more LGDs. But, I am thinking that another one might be handy as we open up more of our woods and get more livestock.   Time will tell . . .


----------



## Ferguson K

Last night would have been the perfect night to be on patrol as a LGD. Woke up to what sounded like a thousand coyotes. The goats were screaming, quail were crowing. The closeness of the pack made my hair rise instantly. 

Out of bed leapt my husband. In his boxers in 50° weather. Out the front door he ran, shotgun in hand. Our dogs immediately took for the woodlines. Yipping, anxious coyotes ran. By the sounds of the size of the pack if John hadn't have called the dogs back we may not have dogs anymore.

Game warden says the pack behind my house is numbered in the DOUBLE digits. Like 30 or more strong adults. Their range is wide. Never had that many members of the pack this close to the house. 

The hunt is on. Time is ticking. I may end up with puppies after all... I'd rather train puppies and have them ready for kidding season than worry about that pack of monsters getting IN the fence.

Hot wire just isn't going to be enough. They dug under it. The goats were almost a snack last night.

Yay. 

Via, I'm glad you enjoyed reading and catching up. I never imagined a life without LGDs, but, I spent a few years in college and had no need.


----------



## Hens and Roos

glad to hear that all turned out okay last night!!


----------



## Latestarter

Wow... close call! Glad it worked out OK.


----------



## Baymule

30??? It's a good thing John was able to intervene. That's waaaay too many coyotes! Sure don't want your goats or your dogs to be coyote midnight snacks!


----------



## Ferguson K

It is terrifying to walk outside after dark without the dogs and a light. With winter approaching and food becoming scarce they've started to move closer to humans again.

Not. Thrilled.


----------



## Latestarter

Maybe you should duct tape the flashlight to the barrel of a rifle or shotgun...


----------



## Devonviolet

WOW, 30 coyotes is really scary! I suspect that even experienced LGDs couldn't handle 30 at once or even that number split in 2 areas - the way they divide & conquer. It wouldn't be pretty, whatever the outcome!

Our dogs are out here barking their heads of at the back fence, right now. Earlier I heard coyotes howling.  I seriously doubt that even if we have coyotes, they would never get close enough to attack, with the deep threatening bark of such big dogs.


----------



## Devonviolet

Ferguson K said:


> It is terrifying to walk outside after dark without the dogs and a light. With winter approaching and food becoming scarce they've started to move closer to humans again.
> 
> Not. Thrilled.


We recently had underground electric run to all of our outbuildings (not cheap), and an LED security light in the middle of the chickens and goat yards. It makes it a lot easier to see what's going on our there when the dogs are barking a lot at night.

Before that it was pitch black out there. So, we bought a high powered spot light, that allows us to see beyond the animals into the woods. We've seen skunks, oppossums, and quite a few armadillos. But no coyotes, bobcat or wild pigs. 

I laughed at Latestarter's comment about taping a flashlight to the shotgun. But, actually that's a great idea. You can get some fairly powerful, small flashlights these days.


----------



## babsbag

That is way too many coyotes to deal with. I hear them all around us daily but seldom see them and usually only one when I do. That would make me so nervous, I would be sleeping with those goats.  You need to find some LGDs soon for sure. I hear mine barking as I type...love those dogs.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Ferguson K said:


> It is terrifying to walk outside after dark without the dogs and a light. With winter approaching and food becoming scarce they've started to move closer to humans again.
> 
> Not. Thrilled.


 I definitely understand being scared to go outside in the dark when there's coyotes in the area!


----------



## Ferguson K

I just installed a game camera. I'll check every three days or so. It'll be interesting to see what all is coming up. 

We've had some strange paw prints after the rains back there. Wonder if their cat or....?

Last year we shot several coyotes. It felt like they just kept coming. Now I know why. 

The thing about it is, that the pack is rarely all together at the same time. They have several miles of territory to cover every night. They also have three or four den sites they move throughout. Its very neat.

I just don't want them near our livestock... Period. Neither does anyone else around here. Coyotes are pretty well shoot on site. If it even LOOKS like a coyote it gets shot.


----------



## Baymule

I hear coyotes howling at night and early mornings here, but since we have put up fencing, they don't come up close. But then we don't have tasty goat or sheep yummies for them either. They used to come up right in the yard. At night we never let out dogs out without us being with them. One night there was one (or more) not 50 feet from the house, it started howling and we hustled the dogs in the house. We have one long stretch of fence to put up to have our place fully enclosed. I know they can jump the fence or dig under if they want, but just having the fence makes me feel better.

I hope you can find LGD's to help with your coyote problem. Instead of 2, maybe you need 6........or 23.......

That big fruit you mentioned on my feeder pig thread, it is paw paws? Devonviolet and I are looking for seed.


----------



## Latestarter

Good point Baymule... even a pair of LGDs would stand little chance against a concerted attack by 10 or more coyotes. LGDs are very smart also, and I'd hope against that many attackers, they'd stay close to the flock and just try to keep the coyotes off the flock. For coyotes in the numbers mentioned I'd want at least 4 LGDs and me backing them up with a rifle. A shotgun has too wide a pattern to be firing at coyotes fighting in close to my dogs. I'd hate to accidentally hit them. I have a hard time hitting the side of a barn anymore, but I'm deadly on moving targets.

I think with numbers your talking about, I'd either do some dedicated coyote hunting or hire/invite a varmint hunter to come have at it.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> I hear coyotes howling at night and early mornings here, but since we have put up fencing, they don't come up close. But then we don't have tasty goat or sheep yummies for them either. They used to come up right in the yard. At night we never let out dogs out without us being with them. One night there was one (or more) not 50 feet from the house, it started howling and we hustled the dogs in the house. We have one long stretch of fence to put up to have our place fully enclosed. I know they can jump the fence or dig under if they want, but just having the fence makes me feel better.
> 
> I hope you can find LGD's to help with your coyote problem. Instead of 2, maybe you need 6........or 23.......
> 
> That big fruit you mentioned on my feeder pig thread, it is paw paws? Devonviolet and I are looking for seed.



No, it's called Bois d'arc (pronounced bo-dark) or Horse Apples. We can buy PawPaw seeds (2015 crop) on eBay.


----------



## Ferguson K

No ma'am this fruit isn't them. Its almost citrus in style. Tastes like a sweet pepper. Grows on a short tree. My aunt thinks its a l...but. L something. Loquat? But, its pretty big.

As far as the coyotes go... We have three pit mixes on patrol every night. They mostly just bark and let presence be known. The coyotes are why we lock the goats up at night. I want to lock a pair of LGDs with them. Just something to help deter them. The goats nightly pen is fifty yards from the house, at the furthest corner. I can hear them easily. I would just feel better with something with them.

I would eventually like to be able to leave them in the "back 3," with the horses, but until we hunt down some of these coyote that's not happening. The year before last the pack was less than ten in number. Most of these dogs are still, technically I think, pups. They just aren't moving on. 

I'm hoping that with the neighbors behind us clear cutting the 200 acres they run cows on it will help drive them out some. Further away, or, run them off. There's no more trees to keep them hidden. We get clear shots now. If given the chance, and I'm awake enough ( these long work hours are killing me ) I plan on sitting out tonight and spot lighting. We will be out with the .22. Don't need anything bigger. They get close enough and I'm a good enough shot to go through the ears. If ya know what I mean.




 

 


On a more pleasant note? I moved around a bunch of quail today. I have lots more males than expected. To freezer camp they will go. YUM. 

This is what musical quail looked like... 



Shoved all banded birds in one pen, banded the youngsters, checked female to male ratios and rotated breeders. "New breeders" were installed. Old, crippled, or deformed are heading to freezer camp tomorrow.

This beautiful juvenile bobwhite has some odd coloration. I believe her to be a hybrid of Tennessee red and northern Bob. They were penned together for a while before separation for breeding. The hen may have retained some sperm. 



 

She's more red than brown. Still young, her colors could change. 

The juvies got a new play toy this morning. Real wood perch material. They were a little confused on how it works.



 

Ignore my green waterer. Its not time to scrub those yet. The algae scrub down is every Monday. LOL


----------



## Ferguson K

As promised.. pictures from playing with the critters off of something other than my phone. 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



My husband has proven to be quite the goat whisperer.


----------



## Ferguson K

Part two.


----------



## Baymule

Your husband looks like he is enjoying these terrible things you do to him.  He is catching on to how it works, isn't he? Poor guy, a red headed bulldozer plowed into him.......he never knew what hit him.


----------



## Ferguson K

After reviewing my time card and hours worked vs off days... I've just been sent on a "forced" vacation. I'm off until Tuesday. I don't know what I'll do with all this free time.

Guess I'll be working on some fencing.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh wow - that sounds heavenly to me, lol!


----------



## Ferguson K

I feel guilty taking time off.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thats nice, off time is always good. I got a snow day


----------



## Baymule

Make good use of your time off. Work on the fence, it is so satisfying to look at a stretch of wire, or a H brace. I'm more than a little crazy because I actually like fencing. Enjoy your animals, spend time with them. Cook. Cook a fabulous meal that takes hours to prepare. Cook a lot. Pile it up on plates, wrap well and put in the freezer. You will be glad you did. Drive around neighborhoods and grab bagged leaves. They are great to put in the chicken coop or use in the garden. And they are FREE! Makes great compost too. Your husband (great guy) will think you have totally lost it when he comes home to a huge pile of black bags full of leaves. Take him for a ride on the crazy train.......


----------



## Ferguson K

My chickens have already started getting bagged gifts.  My husband remembers the talk about leaves we had and died a little when I told him I was getting ready to go bagging.

It's been so long since I've had off time. I plan in sleeping in tomorrow. Then napping. Then maybe more sleep... LOL who am I kidding. I'm a busy body. I'll be up at dawn. Be prepared for tons of pictures of stuff and things.


----------



## Hens and Roos

will watch for pictures!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ferguson K said:


> I feel guilty taking time off.


 

I do too ... for about 3 seconds!  Then I find something outside to work on and I don't feel guilty anymore!


----------



## Ferguson K

The goats are "helping" me work on fencing in the two acres were turning them out on this winter. Since they're all so bonded to me they're not wandering. If I'm working, they're browsing. If I'm standing they're sleeping. If I'm making a trip back across the forest to get more supplies, they're right behind me. 

So far they've made twenty trips from the back of the property to the front to help me drag panels. Karma Gene rode one of the panels back. I didn't have my phone to get a picture. 

I have drug I don't know how many panels in twos and threes to start this project. Now I'm taking a lunch break, in the shade of the trees, fighting Karma Gene off of my sand which. Her half sister Taystee is a little bloated this morning. Treated her with a baking soda drench and have her on close watch. She's not feeling it today. 

Here's a picture from my phone. I'll upload some camera pictures tonight when I call it quits. As you see the little bucks are standing guard so the does can sleep. There's vultures overhead on one of the pine trees. They make some terrible sounds. They're up there digesting the deer carcass they ate for breakfast. My goats dont like them... At all. Every time one of those birds takes flight, the herd runs screaming to me. Moooom! Maaaaaaaam! 







 

Then we have the three fatties in the back still browsing while the rest of the herd naps. Ignore Karma's butt. She stood because I did trying to get a better picture.


----------



## goatgurl

karma has a cute butt.


----------



## Baymule

[QUOTE="Ferguson K, post: 404677,   My husband remembers the talk about leaves we had and died a little when I told him I was getting ready to go bagging.
[/QUOTE]

  ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## Ferguson K

The wind blew these berries in my shot. I'm ok with that. I was trying to get a picture of Kalu.







Aelia checking out what Frankie is doing.




Spencer!!




My endangered wood pecker pair is trying to nest in this tree again... this tree wont weather another storm. Have at it guys




Frankie says, I've got it!




I try not to upload to many pictures at once. I'm a photographer at heart, though, so I take pictures of EVERYTHING. Ya'll love pictures, so, it's win win. More to come.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Frankie is adorable. I love cats


----------



## Ferguson K

Frankie is still a youngster. She's only 8 months old. We rescued her from the end of the driveway.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Wow. I have a 4-year-old and a kitten


----------



## Ferguson K

Until recently, wet had for cats. Frankie was the newest addition. We also have Gator still. I'll find a picture of her somewhere.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

We had foster kittens and they all passed but 1, I also used to have 2 barn cats until July when my favorite passed to feline leukima


----------



## goatgurl

great pictures kiddo!  I'm like you, i don't go anywhere without my camera if i can help it.  i have a beauty bush (the purple berries) in my back yard.  i love them and the cardinals like them too.  and i also have a pair of pileated woodpeckers that live in the woods south of my house.  i got to watch them with their babies last year on an old tree that fell a couple of months later.  they were going round and round in circles teaching the kids how to look in holes and under the bark.  it was entertaining.  keep on clicking that button, you have a good eye


----------



## Ferguson K

@goatgurl 

I really want to go pro. I'm just afraid to take the step away from known paycheck. The pileated are my favorite of the woodpeckers that call our farm home. I love hearing them.

Last year we accidentally knocked down the tree that had their offspring in it. They called and called. We felt terrible. This year we are going to catch their tree of choice between hatches. Its a dangerous tree but they love it!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Very nice pictures @Ferguson K!! Great job!




Poka_Doodle said:


> We had foster kittens and they all passed but 1, I also used to have 2 barn cats until July when my favorite passed to feline leukima


 Aww, I'm sorry @Poka_Doodle!!  That must have been hard!


----------



## Ferguson K

@Poka_Doodle I lost a cat three years ago to feline leukemia. Its never easy.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Very nice pictures @Ferguson K!! Great job!
> 
> 
> Aww, I'm sorry @Poka_Doodle!!  That must have been hard!


Thanks, I was really attached to a couple, but the one who made it though wasn't interested in anything with her siblings untill there were only a couple, but when the final passed she cried at night being lonely, I solved that with an old kitten thing


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Ferguson K said:


> @Poka_Doodle I lost a cat three years ago to feline leukemia. Its never easy.


I know, the size they become. My last momory was having to break open a treat to get him to eat it, he had always loved treats, then the following morning while I took my chickens to fair he was taken to the vet and put down the day I won. I didn't find out for 2 days until mentioned him as we were leaving for family vacation


----------



## Ferguson K

Well thankfully they let you get through fair without remorse. That was nice.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Poka_Doodle said:


> Thanks, I was really attached to a couple, but the one who made it though wasn't interested in anything with her siblings untill there were only a couple, but when the final passed she cried at night being lonely, I solved that with an old kitten thing


Aww!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Aww!


We have a party tonight so she gets to spend the day in my room while we clean, earlier she took a nap, adorable


----------



## goatgurl

FergusonK, i have two friends who are photographers, each in a different genera.  one does horse shows, dog shows etc, focusing more in the people than the animals but gets them both and the other does pretty strictly people,  weddings, prom pictures, kids, etc.  right now she is concentrating on Christmas pictures.  they both work part time and photograph part time.  maybe something like that would work for you.  I'm like you, i don't think anyone would want any of the pictures i take even tho many people say they are good and i should think about selling them.    sadly  i am scared of rejection so i don't.   don't you be that way!  go for it


----------



## Ferguson K

I plan on taking up part time photography somewhere. Problem is I'm a store manager and I have to work a minimum 52 hours a week. Its in my contract. 

Thus job is all I know and I'm one whose scared of change.

:shrug

Here! We threw together a goat hut using recycled material from around the yard. Its not perfect, or pretty, but I love it and so do the goats!

They were climbing allllll over it.





Here is Taystee modeling the almost finished product. 




Poppy and Lilly testing the limits.




Lilly checking it out inside. 

When we finally came inside six of the goats were inside, two were on top, one trying to figure out how to get up on it.

I will get better pictures tomorrow. We spent all of our daylight hours cutting down dead trees and cutting them up. Well, husband did all the cutting. I was clicking away with my camera. LOL


----------



## Baymule

I busted out laughing at your goat hut! I showed my husband and he started laughing and said you build like I do!


----------



## Ferguson K

The goats have figured out they can climb it.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Who is the goat on top of the house in both pictures? She seems to like it up there!  She has a good view of the surrounding area from up top!  Cute!


----------



## Ferguson K

That's Prudence. She's the herd queen and likes being up high. She's 1/4 Nubian 3/4 Boer. Big girl.


----------



## Baymule

Queen of the mountain!! Shelter and entertainment too!


----------



## Ferguson K

Thanksgiving was a good holiday for us. Spent the morning dropping trees then headed off to have dinner with the family two hours away. Got there just in time, turkey was just being finished on the carving table. My best friend surprised us with all three of her kids, which was nice. We haven't seen each other in about six months. The hardest part about living so far away from your closest friend is missing their company. It was really good to see her. My grandmother ( who has known my best friend her whole life, as have I ) sent her and the kids home loaded down with sweets. It was nice.

Miss Red's ear is finally healing. The scabs sloshed off and all that's left is bald spots underneath it. Looks gross now? You should've seen it when the scabs were on it. 












Finally, we have Kalu. Our late blooming buck. At almost a year old you would think he would look more like a buck than he does... His father was a late bloomer, also. Little man is starting to fill out and find his shape. He's a cutie. He and Duli have been in with the does for three months now. If they're not bred by now then we have problems! LOL I will be pulling the bucks in December and putting them in the buck pasture. Until then they can enjoy the company of all their pregnant ladies.


----------



## Baymule

What a cutie!


----------



## Southern by choice

I just love this little buck!
I want to scoop him up and hug him- look at his cute lil self!

Very glad you had a nice TG and got to see your good friend.

Ear is looking good!


----------



## Ferguson K

I've had to be patient with him the last few months. He was an ugly little duckling and I had really worried that I made a bad choice for a few weeks. Then he hit his first rut. He's bigger and bulkier than his brother. I like him a LOT. Duli is nice, too, but Kalu is the hidden wonder boy. 

I wish he would let me snuggle him.


----------



## Ferguson K

Short post: I got promoted! I'm moving stores and taking over. Not the store I wanted, but, the money is right. I'll have lots of time to think about things on my morning drive to work. Takes about an hour now.

I'm officially the store manager of my "local" TSC!

The youngest SM in the district, I might add.


----------



## Southern by choice

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yay


----------



## norseofcourse

WOW - Congratulations!!!


----------



## Latestarter

That is AWESOME! Congrats! Man... if I worked at a TSC or any type hardware store, I'd be completely broke! My paycheck would be spent before I earned it!


----------



## Baymule

That is fantastic! I am so happy for you. TSC just gained a darn good manager! Congratulations!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> Short post: I got promoted! I'm moving stores and taking over. Not the store I wanted, but, the money is right. I'll have lots of time to think about things on my morning drive to work. Takes about an hour now.
> 
> I'm officially the store manager of my "local" TSC!
> 
> The youngest SM in the district, I might add.


sweet


----------



## Ferguson K

MY patience has been beyond tested with long hours and under appreciation. Finally feeling recognized. Thanks y'all.


----------



## Mike CHS

Your hard work was evidently recognized.  Congratulations.


----------



## samssimonsays

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Congrats!!!   I'm with Latestarter, paycheck spent on site.


----------



## Ferguson K

at one point I was getting paid to work there lol

I've gotten better about not getting paid to shop there. I only buy my feed now.


----------



## samssimonsays

You have more self control than I!


----------



## Ferguson K

It took five years to learn that self control and one year to perfect it. Although I do dreamily look at goodies all day and think about what fencing I  need or how much I really want this and that. 

Sic years of drooling over stuff I still don't own. Such is life!!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Yes... I fell you there!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations @Ferguson K!


----------



## Baymule

Ummm...... not to be an enabler or anything, but don't managers get a really good DISCOUNT???


----------



## Latestarter

Not to mention, don't they also get bonuses based on P&L and store success?


----------



## Ferguson K

Yes to both. The more we sell the better the managers do. Also comes down to the PNL and a few other scores.


----------



## Baymule

Well I know one thing--I love Tractor Supply! You have a great career ahead of you!


----------



## Ferguson K

I love it, too. Its a great company to work for, I plan on moving through the ladder.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Ferguson K said:


> I love it, too. Its a great company to work for, I plan on moving through the ladder.


Just realized it is Tractor Supply you got promoted with, and congrats. Tractor Supply is very supportive in Colorado toward 4h, they gifted Grand Champions $15 Gift Cards after county fair


----------



## Ferguson K

4H and FFA are very proudly supported by the whole company. We love you guys, you are our future farmers.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Ferguson K said:


> 4H and FFA are very proudly supported by the whole company. We love you guys, you are our future farmers.


Thanks, I wish there was one closer to me, I use Murdoch's because of the distance, but love TC.


----------



## Ferguson K

Off in the distance there's a coyote howling. Its pack responding in short intervals. They're on the hunt. Bright moon light and a sky full of stars guiding their paths through the thick cold night. Hopefully, guiding them away from our home.

Blue, Sugar, and Joker are out barking their best "you-dont-live-here" barks. Taking turns telling the coyote to go away.

On a tree branch above my head is an owl. Its hooting and cooing as it watches for the movement of a mouse, shrew, or other small mammal. Nature has a way of taking care of its own.

Safely tucked away in their pens and cages are a of the birds and goats. Protected from tonight's ravenous hunters airing their message to the skies.

I am reminded of how lucky I am to live in a place where I can listen to the sounds around me. Smell the crisp air bringing in another front. I can feel the tension of the dogs as they threaten the approaching dangers. Comforted by the thought of the pillow calling my name.

Its a good life here on our little farm.


----------



## Ferguson K

Off in the distance there's a coyote howling. Its pack responding in short intervals. They're on the hunt. Bright moon light and a sky full of stars guiding their paths through the thick cold night. Hopefully, guiding them away from our home.

Blue, Sugar, and Joker are out barking their best "you-dont-live-here" barks. Taking turns telling the coyote to go away.

On a tree branch above my head is an owl. Its hooting and cooing as it watches for the movement of a mouse, shrew, or other small mammal. Nature has a way of taking care of its own.

Safely tucked away in their pens and cages are a of the birds and goats. Protected from tonight's ravenous hunters airing their message to the skies.

I am reminded of how lucky I am to live in a place where I can listen to the sounds around me. Smell the crisp air bringing in another front. I can feel the tension of the dogs as they threaten the approaching dangers. Comforted by the thought of the pillow calling my name.

Its a good life here on our little farm.


----------



## Baymule

You just summed it up.


----------



## Ferguson K

@southernbychoice 

Yesterday afternoon my mother could hear distress in Bears bark. She couldn't find him. He had burrowed his massive self underneath the old bus. Molly was barking frantically because she couldn't help her big brother. My mother let me go so she could run grab the gun. By the time she got back they had pulled put something massive and grey.

Bear and Molly had got themselves a raccoon. They're an odd team but they protect the chickens and quail. I wish Bear hadn't lived seven years of his life on this property. I'd love to bring him home to the goats. He's going blind now. Old man. He will be nine next year.

He's a Maremma I believe. Molly is some sort of cur dog. 

Molly is not a small dog. She's 45lbs. Bear is about 120 under all of that hair. He's over six foot on his hind legs. Just to give you an idea on the raccons size. My mother sent me these pictures. I have a video of him in action I wish I could post. You can just hear the bones crunching. Amazing powerful dogs.


----------



## Latestarter

Isn't he just the PROUD old man though! Good boy!


----------



## Southern by choice

GOOD DOGS! 

There is no other animal on earth that is as great as a dog!


----------



## Ferguson K

I wish I had been recording the phone call as she walked the property looking for the great white beast. "He's a giant white dog. How hard can it be to find him??"

Apparently a few nights ago he killed a Bob cat as well. She was getting into their breeder birds. Bear is a great dog, good protector. He used to guard my horses, now he's got 20 acres to watch that has no livestock other than the family chickens. ( about 1500 birds ) and a few quail. He does a great job, my uncle refuses to let me 'steal' him.

I told my uncle since he 'stole' Bear he needed to get me a LGD for my husband and I. He laughed at me.

Found a working female with pups on the teet . She's a cat killer though. The hunt continues, we love our cats. Currently 16th in the wait list for the TX LGD rescue. Plenty of Pyr / toli crosses on craigslist. Nothing screaming "that's your dog" to me yet.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Seems like they know their job. My "LGD" would fight a coyote I'd needed. Years ago our old dog got a raccoon, probably just to show he could kill in his own


----------



## Ferguson K

The more we travel, the more places I see. The more I get to capture moments I wouldn't have been able to capture before, the more I wonder if I have taken the wrong career path.

I am, however, missing my goats. I'm ready to go home and give a big ole hug to all of my four legged critters.


----------



## Southern by choice

ok.... I am waiting.....


----------



## Ferguson K

Still trying to convince hubby - that puppy is a monster and the pasture isn't dog ready yet. Sent you the info.


----------



## goatgurl

just caught up with your journal and the first thing i need to do is congratulate you on your job promotion.  good for you!  we just had a ts build about 20 miles from us and am anxious to have it open.  its almost ready.  i so agree with loving my little farm.  i sit out in the evening and listen to the owls and in the summer the chuck-wills-widows.  sometimes the coyotes howl a little to close for comfort but Katie tells them that they can't visit much less live here so its all good.  i am so blessed to live where i do.  i was in town the other day, drove over close to where i was raised and was saddened to see row after row of condo's go in.  when i was a kid that was 'country' but now its just row after row of people.  i just thank God that i don't have to live somewhere like that.


----------



## Ferguson K

Poor Titan has spent the last week hold up on the couch, underneath the blanket, with his head on the pillow. His arthritis and this drastically change in weather are not getting along. For example, yesterday morning it was 30 degrees by noon it was 74 by 5 o'clock it was back into the 40's and when I woke up this morning it was 32. His arthritis in his arithritic old joints* are not getting along with this weather at all. does anyone have any suggestions other than tramadol that can help him and his sore joints? He gets supplements like glucosamine and chondroitin, and he gets senior dog food, any takes prednisone and tramadol everyday. I'm wondering if I can give him some  sort of icy hot.

There have been mornings when we've had to pick him up and physically carry him outside to get him going. I'm wondering if there's another supplement* or another painkiller I can give him, to give him a little bit more at ease. He got up with me yesterday evening and went and played with the goats with us, however Prudence butted* him and when she did he screamed and fell over and went back to the house and gave up again. I feel so bad for him, but he's got so much left in him I know its not time yet. This has everything to do with these weather swings and the swelling in his joints caused by his arthritis. My vet said I could go ahead and load him up with extra doses of tramadol, as his kidneys are already trying to shut down and what could it possibly hurt? Well, I for one, don't want to shut his kidneys down any faster than I have to. His cancer is spreading* you can tell by the lumps all over his body, but I know its not time. One day he will look at me and tell me it's time to go, and he will.

On a lighter note the goats got a round bale of hay yesterday. My husband and I have been trying to figure out how to get a bale out to their pasture since there is no gate wide enough to get the tractor or truck through, we rigged up a section of fence that can be removed. It involves hog panels. I've never seen the goats so happy to see a bale of hay before!  As we rolled it into their pasture it unraveled around us, so we ended up having to put all the loose hay in their old hay feeder. They couldn't figure out if they wanted to play on, eat on, or scratch on the big bale. The sound of my goats happily munching on as much as they can eat is the greatest thing my ears have heard in weeks. We ended up creating a bale protector out of rubber mats that is short enough to go to get their heads over but tall enough they can't paw it like the horses do. I'm hoping that as the bale eats down, this will keep them from stepping all over it and peeing all over it. Who am I kidding? These are goats. So!

the best part about it was when I got up to get ready for work this morning, to go to work screaming at me. Which means that they are finally happy in their little pen. Hopefully by the time that eat through this round bale we will have the back pasture fenced and goat proof, right now the only time they get access back there is supervised. There are too many spots where a little goat can squeeze right on through. The last thing I need is a goat on the highway. my long hours recently, though, have kept me from turning them out pretty much at all. My husband let them out yesterday, and they ate all the buds off of my narcissus plants. Then they ate my cannas. Then they my lilies. By the time he realized what was going on, I had come home. Oh well.    its not spring yet and they will bud again.

Friday I will be making a trip to one of the local animal shelters to dig through for livestock guardian dogs There had been an Anatolian Shepherd here just a few days ago, however when I went to go get the dog someone had adopted it thinking it was a mastiff. I hope they know what they got into.

I'm beyond ready for the weather to make up it's mind. It's January... Haha.

Edited to fix tired brain errors.


----------



## Ferguson K

Titan's current mood: 




 

 

Made it to the couch.


----------



## Latestarter

I know everyone says to ice swelling and cold for pain, but for arthritis and joint pain, especially if you're already giving meds to lessen swelling and irritation, I think heat is much more soothing... Do you have or can you get a heating pad (low voltage/wattage) that you can get for him to lay on? Just something to warm his joints and help circulation? 

Maybe put something like that (or a smaller electric blanket set to low temp) in one of those large cushioned dog beds for on the floor... so he doesn't have to try jumping up on the couch? That can't be comfy for his sore joints either I'd guess...

Sorry, wish I had more to offer. You just recently lost another companion and I know you want to prolong his comfy/good days as long as you can.


----------



## Ferguson K

I might have a heating pad lying around. The one I use for my back when my pins give me fits gave up on me, but, I think the one I used on some bummer pigs is in the barn. I might try that. 

He finally got up and ate and drank, then went out to potty. It was people food but its something on his stomach and I'll take it. My husband got him to get off the floor earlier and help him feed. He made it about twenty minutes before he was on the porch waiting to come back in, apparently. 

He's gotten down from the couch and is laying beneath my feet in front of the heater cleaning himself. Poor old man.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Sorry your dog is having such a rough time


----------



## Southern by choice

I read about Titan earlier. Cannot explain it , never met him but-

I'll pm you.


----------



## goatgurl

Fergie I'm so sorry that Titan is having such discomfort.  i can attest to the fact that warmth is much better on arthritis than cold is.  trust me on this, cold just makes you ache more.  give him the extra tramadol if it will help him.  it might not be good for his kidneys but at least he won't be in pain.


----------



## Baymule

So sorry about Titan. We had a black Lab that had his health issues and I finally convinced my husband it was tie to put him down. I set the appointment and before the day came, our dog rallied and we cancelled the appointment. He lasted another few months.


----------



## Ferguson K

We keep bouncing back and forth. Took some effort to get him out of bed this morning, and he bit John hand when John touch his hips, but it was just a mouthy bite just a warning. Once we got him up and moving though he was in much better spirits. Hey spend a little bit of time this morning outside chewing on a bone from a deer carcass, and then when John left for work he brought him back in the house he fixed them up on the couch covered him up with a blanket and turned the heating pad on. Anna will keep him company today. She loves her uncle Titan. Fits perfectly beneath his big ole paws. ( 3lb Chihuahua. )

I'm planning on leaving at a reasonable hour today. Hopefully I can go cuddle with my favorite old man.

Side note: I just got a late Christmas present from my best friend. Its a blanket with the picture of my beloved dog Trixie on it. We lost Trixie almost two years ago to brain disease. She was Titans running buddy and my best friend. I miss her greatly. He will be buried beside her.




 

Isn't it wonderful? I may have one made of the old man for my mom when he passes.


----------



## Baymule

Love the blanket, what a thoughtful gift. I hope the best for Titan, only you can know when the time is right for him to leave this world of pain. It is a hard decision, we love them so much and don't want them to leave us, but we don't want them to be miserable either. Big hugs.


----------



## Ferguson K

Just walked to the front gate. This happened..  The goats came barreling over seconds later.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BAfEFBdio9U/


----------



## Latestarter

Nice to have company on your walk huh? Edit to ask, how is Titan doing? Were you able to get a heating pad or something?


----------



## Ferguson K

It is nice to have company when walking the property. Front two acres its usually the chickens. Behind the divider fence its goats and horses.

Right now I've got a 1/8 acre pile of wood I'm burning in sections. The goats are INSIDE the burn pile eating yaupon. Safety first...



 

No fear...

Titan is up and down. He spent about two hours this morning with me in the yard. He's currently on the porch whining to be let back in. No sir. Beautiful day, 60-70's with a breeze, you're staying out here with me punk.

Next time he comes to check on me I'll snap a picture.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hope he continues to get better. While you get that nice weather I'm supposed to get snow soon.


----------



## Latestarter

Gosh, with that much downed wood spread around and the brush, I'd be real concerned about starting a wild fire... How do you keep the fire contained? It doesn't appear that you've cleared a fire break or anything around it...


----------



## Ferguson K

@Latestarter I have anywhere between 25-50 feet of mud and gunk between the pile and any upright trees. Here's a couple of pictures from where I'm sitting and reading.



 

 

Also, the VFD got a call before I lit up to let them know I'm out here with it. I'm burning 20x20 sections at a time using fire to fight fire. I light four corners and let it burn in, then go to the next pile once the last one turns to just stumps. There's a walkway in amongst all the downed trees.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Always glad for the volunteers that keep us safe.


----------



## Latestarter

Ahhh once you pulled back, now it's clear


----------



## Ferguson K

In total I only burned a small portion of what I wanted to. Strong head winds burned all my underbrush but gave way to a lack of time for the big piles to catch. It'll have to wait until next week on my next off day.

Just sat down to start taxes and found an angel in my tax folder. Memaw passed this month five years ago. Today was the day of her funeral, five years ago.

This was the last thing she ever gave me.




 

(Cody is my cousin, more like a brother. We grew up in the same house. I sent him this picture and we had a moment of silence over the phone. )


----------



## Baymule

Love the card. We all have grandparents, but there is that special grandparent that not every one is blessed with. Looks like you were blessed.

I like doing burn piles. What a great way to spend a lovely afternoon. We are working on building one now. No burn ban around here, huh?


----------



## Ferguson K

They lifted the burn ban and we burned everything that was dry, D!!

Except today. The wind was just enough of a nuisance that I didn't want to risk a diesel fire so I burned what I could in my piles. They didn't get very hot, the goats were literally browsing in the yaupon between piles. 

Memaw was a special woman. She meant a lot to us great grandkids. She supported me when others didn't. I think of her often and keep her picture taped in my bathroom for a morning boost on bad days.


----------



## Mike CHS

Grandmothers are a gift from Heaven.  I lived with my grandparents growing up and I can still here her say "Good Night Atsutsa" at bedtime.  That's Cherokee for My Son and hopefully I spelled it right.  I have forgotten what little of the language I used to know.


----------



## Ferguson K

My great grandmother was Cherokee. She used to get onto us in it when she (and we were) was younger. As she got older she mostly spoke English as the language slipped from her. 

She had a big middle knuckle and a bent finger from shutting it in a stove. She used to "threaten" to give us the knuckle if we were bad. 

The woman who lived through so, SO much in her life was incredible. I miss her greatly. I wish my future children could've known her. They'll get to know my grandmother, their great grandmother, which is incredible in itself. My Nanny is also am amazing woman. I don't get to see her as often as I like. She and Memaw raised Cody, my brother, and I for most of our teenage years.


----------



## Baymule

I want to be the grand parent my grand kids look back on and have good memories of.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I know how you posted about being super close with your cousin, I currently am close with them or most of them. I hope we continue to but there is a hard thing in both sides for me, on my dad's side they are at least 3 years older however there is the fact we all can ski pretty well. And not sure how it is going to work on my Mom's side, the only cousin I currently have is 2 days old so haven't met her yet.


----------



## Ferguson K

My missing dog has been located. My uncle just brought me his caller. Joker, the dog who wouldn't even hurt the fleas on his back, was tied and shot in the head. 

My husband's dog. A stray. A heart full of gold. In four years he never strayed from his yard. The one time he did and he will never come home again.

Never sleep in our bed. Never fight for a spot on the couch. Never paw the cats for attention, or roll over and expose his bellies for rubs. The poor dog was the sweetest, kindest soul. I need to find a picture of him to show you just how sweet he was.

Joker, I hope you're having fun across the rainbow bridge with Mario, Ko-T, Karma, and all the others we've lost in your time with us.


----------



## Latestarter

That just makes me so angry... There isn't an imoji to display how angry. If the collar was found, there must be some idea of who the shooter was. So sorry.


----------



## Ferguson K

Stop reading this post if you're soft hearted. Just know police are involved. 















Some cruel bastard tied up my dog, shot him in the head, and sped away. Joker wasn't the only dog involved. That's the short, less gruesome side of things. 

This was clearly intentional cruelty.


----------



## babsbag

I am really sorry, what a horrible thing to find. Hope the police can help you out on this one and that they get the creep. I would be soooo mad.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Wow, I'm very sorry. Hope you find who did it. I can't even imagine the pain you are going through now


----------



## goats&moregoats

Found this thread this morning. First, sorry for the recent cruel act that took the life of your beloved pet. Also sorry about Karma. Other than that this was a good read with my morning coffee. Nice way to start my morning.  Beautiful animals you have. Hopefully soon you will be able to slow down a little to enjoy them all a bit more. Looking forward to reading more.


----------



## Ferguson K

Thank you everyone. Joker was an amazing, swee, caring, sensitive, big hearted dog. 

He will be missed.

Police turned up no leads yesterday and told us to call them if we hear anything.


A few weeks ago another dog was found like this four miles up the road from us


----------



## Southern by choice

K- I am just at a loss for words. Saying I'm so sorry just doesn't do it.
I can only imagine your heartbreak right now.

Whoever did this is a psychopath. People will be next. 
I am praying they find some clue, some evidence, something that will help identify the person.


Thoughts are with you my friend.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@Ferguson K - I cannot put into words how sorry I am for what has happened to your beloved dog. I hope that they find something soon and that this cruel person gets what's coming to them. We send hugs and best wishes for you...


----------



## Ferguson K

I got so distracted with the goings on of yesterday I forgot to buy feed before I left work. I hada lot of angry birds and goats this morning. 

Let the birds out and realize that I'm missing a few guineas in a few hens. The coyotes and other small predators have been so bad lately I wonder when they got snatched. Five guineas in one day has me wondering if they got lost in the woods behind the house. I thought I heard them back there this morning but I may have been wrong. A few ducks missing as well. I've been to busy for head counts, so.... Thankfully it's almost spring and I can start setting eggs again soon. It'll be nice when I can be home more. The last 4 weeks of only been at my own house about 6 hours every day. The rest of the time is either spent driving to work or working or driving home from work. 

Spring transitions are almost done, we're almost fully staffed again, I'm excited. It's time to get back to the dirt.


----------



## Baymule

I am so sorry about your dog. How horrible that some one would do that. And is still doing that in your area. I hope that black hearted bastard is caught.


----------



## Ferguson K

Tell you what D, I'm really tired of burying dogs.


----------



## Baymule

Get your place  fenced in and shut the gate. That's about all I can say. We used the non climb horse wire, ours stay in, theirs stay out.


----------



## Ferguson K

It is fenced. After talking it over, and walking it over, we found the hole. Thankfully the goats didn't find it! It looks like a coyote or something dug IN ( key missing birds ) and the dogs used it to get OUT. 

Hotwire is going on inside and out. Talked to neighbors, they're OK with it.


----------



## Baymule

I hope the hot wire stops the predators in their tracks. Don't you wish you could watch when the varmit comes back and gets zapped?


----------



## Ferguson K

We're putting up this no monster: http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/pr...erated-solid-state-fence-charger?cm_vc=-10005

It's going to be inside two lines, one in top one on bottom. Outside one line on bottom. Stretched around four acres or so of the property. Talk about reaching our and touching a critter. We're going to bury the lines at the gates so we don't have to touch the lines to move animals around.

For the buck pens I might run a strand or two on the side connecting to the does.

Burr's bachelor pen will also have a line. To keep him honest.

That's only about 2 miles of wire, tops. Plenty of juice.


----------



## Ferguson K

...I may have just done a thing. 

My uncle Bubba got us an Anatolian puppy to replace Bear. Since he "stole" Bear from us.

If he gets it, I get the puppy Sunday. I don't know if I'm excited or not.


----------



## Latestarter

Hmmm Maybe he should give you back Bear and HE keep and train the puppy?


----------



## Baymule

Hey!  Hey there!!  If you don't want the puppy......I just happen to know a reeeeely nice couple that loves dogs, has dogs, has a farm, loves dogs, uhhh......did I mention they love dogs???


----------



## Baymule

Won't burying the line ground it out? What about making a U-turn on the gate post and going back the other way?


----------



## Ferguson K

Latestarter said:


> Hmmm Maybe he should give you back Bear and HE keep and train the puppy?



I don't think beast would take the move to well anymore. He's getting up in age and grew up on the property he guards now.



Baymule said:


> Hey!  Hey there!!  If you don't want the puppy......I just happen to know a reeeeely nice couple that loves dogs, has dogs, has a farm, loves dogs, uhhh......did I mention they love dogs???





Baymule said:


> Won't burying the line ground it out? What about making a U-turn on the gate post and going back the other way?



I'm just not excited about the training part of puppies. 

And no, they make insulated tubing that keeps the wire from grounding out. I'll use that.


----------



## Ferguson K

I got distracted while cleaning pens earlier. My husband took this golden opportunity to get some snapshots of me playing in pig poop. But they wanted loves!!!




 

 

The logs are in there so the pigs can break them down for bugs. We take it then and add it to compost piles when they get done with them. Poop and all.


----------



## Ferguson K

Some big changes are happening around here. 

Our biggest and main focus the last two years, and my lifetime obsession, have been the birds. Due to time conflicts, long work hours, lack of ability to keep pens properly cleaned, and lack of ability to keep predators at bay ( lost 45-50 birds in a two week span due to forgetting to lock cages ) we have decided to sell down most of our poultry. No more pheasants, no more ducks (keeping only @Baymule s runners ), no more laying hens... No more much of anything. Selling all of the quail except about 20-30 bobwhite. We're only keeping my SQ Black Australorps, my imported Kraienkoppe, and a handful of American game birds. Just enough to supply us with eggs. Sold all of my easter eggers... That was hard. Sold all but a few guineas, still trying to sell about 10-15 more birds. Most went to their new homes Saturday and Sunday. I gave my mom my breeder Coturnix quail, she's beyond excited. She is getting a deal! 150 free quail!!

We're keeping all large livestock. They're easier. Expanding to a third breed of pig, most likely Hampshire or Hampshire cross. Bringing home Bernadette (the calf) within the next few weeks. She's almost weaned now, I'm excited! 

The goats are due any day. We just can't keep up. My husband couldn't do all the pigs, all the goats, all the horses, AND meet the demand of the poultry (1500 birds at one point) with the schedules I've been working. These 15+hour days are taking their toll on me. Waiting patiently on it all to slow down! 

So we talked it over. The birds had to go. I don't have anything that can't be replaced in them, when we're ready, and they require so much care and so much time. Time I just don't have to devote at this point. 

That being said, its strange to walk outside and only see 20 birds. To see empty pens and feel the hole that has been created by their absence in the pens...

Most of those pens are being converted into kidding pens for the does or torn down, as I only need two pens now for the birds. 

I am sad, yes. However I know that if I keep asking him to take care of my hobby things won't end well. The large animals are easy. They don't require near the effort to keep happy. They also pay for themselves, which the birds haven't done in months. I haven't been able to ship eggs or set eggs since October. Started selling birds then... Now its down to the final count down.

Now for the waiting game on kids and piglets. Time is winding down! Time to breath again!

We're waiting to hear back from a friend who raises show pigs. She might be willing to do an even trade on the last of the birds I have available for a couple of unrelated pigs. If she doesn't, I'll market them again. I've got 50+ birds with her name on them. 

Here's one of the bearded serama I'm having trouble letting go. She's so cute! But I have no time for the bantams either. *sigh*




 



 

Dirty pens! No time for cleaning just isn't fair..  On any animal. Why do the birds have to be so complicated?


----------



## Latestarter

Big changes indeed... Sorry you have to let the birds go. 1500 birds is a LOT of birds! Maybe the promotion at work wasn't such a good thing? I hope that at least is working out for you (aside from the long hours of course). Hope it all settles down for you soon to a more reasonable work load at work and home.


----------



## Ferguson K

The main reason the work load has doubled is not necessarily the promotion. I'll just leave it to politics and ethics have left me short staffed. Oncei get my new hires trained and in place, and my management team staffed and trained, I can go back to two off days a week and a regular set of work hours.


----------



## goatgurl

just caught up with your journal and first let me say that I am so sorry about your husbands dog.  I have to agree with everyone else, I hope they find out who did that to him and he is punished severely.   I totally understand on cutting down on the animals and birds.  I am also giving a lot of thought to cutting way down on the number of animal I am keeping. it is a hard decision to make and I commend you for making that decision and then putting it into action.  good luck. 
and what happened with the Anatolian puppy?  I loved my 'toil.


----------



## Ferguson K

goatgurl said:


> and what happened with the Anatolian puppy?  I loved my 'toil.



Haven't been back to Houston yet. My mother is still at my house. No break from work to take her home.


----------



## Baymule

I am sorry you had to get rid of your birds. They do take a lot of time and you just don't have any. You made a wise, if hard decision. Sometimes you have to go with what works. I know you love your birds, that really sucks that work is consuming so much of your life right now. But on the flip side, it's wonderful that you have such a good job with a good company, doing work that you enjoy.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Sad to hear you are saying goodbye. The birds are becoming a big part of my life and I can't even begin to imagine the emptiness you must be feeling


----------



## Ferguson K

In case anyone needs a laugh... Burr challenged my husband. My husband challenged back.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BBNY2uuio0n/

We were cleaning pens and loving on the ladies.



 



 



 

Burr didn't like it. See the foam?? He challenged us. He ended up being run back into the pig hut. Husband was happy and went back to cleaning.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## goatgurl

laughed way to hard at burr's expense.  thanks i needed that.


----------



## Ferguson K

Moments after it cuts out he barreled over the ladies and ran for it. I thought DH was going to fall out laughing.

Did I mention all the boys on the yard seem to be testy?!! Moved the bucks out of the doe pen and back to their bachelor pad in preparation for kidding. They immediately decided it was time to play whose boss?!! I took video. And pictures. The WHACK they made as they collided was inSANE. I could FEEL it while I was down taking these. 

Duli won. Kalu can't accept defeat... They're still going at it. Its been five hours. 




 

 

 

I wish I'd have had my camera on me. Could've taken some impact pictures. 

I think they began dualling the MOMENT they could no longer see the does. We used the does to get them back in their pen then took them away and the boys had a parttyy.

The girls... Not so much. Aelia seems to think if she yells loud enough her best friend Duli will come back. I feel bad. They've been side by side since we brought them home. I feel the coming two year olds need to be AWAY from the does. They KNOW their jobs now...

 maybe less hot fence.


----------



## Latestarter

Wow, never saw that before... (deleted member) likes this? Did you delete the person's like? How does that get there, do you know?


----------



## Ferguson K

I have no idea....


----------



## Ferguson K

I have no idea....


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah, found that odd


----------



## Ferguson K

Went to Houston today. Harassed Bear for a minute. He wasn't happy to see me. He's almost blind now and was barking and growling until he realized it was me. Old man Bear. My monster.



 

 

 

Gave him some scraps. He was happy then. Debated on fighting with this 140lb monster to get him in the truck and steal him back. Thought better of it. Let him eat.


----------



## Ferguson K

Soooo... I did a thing.

Paired, bonded, working the fields already. Sisters. Akbash and Pyr.



 

 

The larger, fluffier one is formerly known as Puff. The smaller more Akbash one is Pup. I'll probably change that. 

Wormed, shots, whole nine. Got a GTEAT deal. Two for one!!!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats


----------



## Ferguson K

Went shopping for necessities


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! Congratulations!!


----------



## Ferguson K

Got home from work. The drive was surprisingly easy. Pups were quiet and polite on the drive home. Took them straight to the goats. They REEK of buck... LOL they came out of the buck pasture. The goats had a "ohmygods what are those?!" moment and ran circles. The pups sighed, sniffed the entire paddock, peed and pooped, checked on us, and trotted behind the goats in a "why can't I love you?!" Mode. Realized the goats weren't having them and went to find a spot to lay down. We walked away and sat out of sight. After a few minutes the goats and pups finally checked each other out. Prudence butted Puff on the face, she snorted and walked away. Good girl! Pup wanted desperately to be against the goats. She followed them around as they stayed away for several minutes before finding herself content with laying just a few feet away. 

Eventually Lilly made her way over (we fed the pups) and sniffed the bucket. Puff gave her a body shove but showed no aggression. Simply told Lilly that this was her food and she wasn't getting any. We did a perimeter check. Found two not so puppy proof spots he's going to fix in the morning.

At the moment they're alone together. Before we go to bed we are going to lock the pups up so they don't escape checking out the pen. 

I'm really excited to finally have dogs out there that are more content with the pasture and goats. Dogs that don't stand at the door and beg to come in when they get hot or cold like our house dogs do.

The breeder starts their dogs with mature adults and slowly weans them away by a year old. These girls are still in training, but, they've had a heck of a good start. They know to sit before they get fed. They know come, and as they mature that may fade as they become independent. 

Dad was HUGE. Looked like a small horse. Well over 140lbs. He's Pyr and Toli I think. Mom is a purebred Akbash, and a VERY goat bred dog. I know her "lines". A goat friend of mine has four generations of it.

All they need is a rabies and to be fixed, but they're not old enough for either yet. They were born almost on my birthday so it will be easy to keep up with. They came with a puppy package, enough food to transfer them to what we feed, and vetting records.

The odd thing is these were the only two puppies in the litter that didn't have a double dew claw. These girls have a single. Mom I think had single... I don't remember. Genetics!

I think Puff will be Maddy and Pup will be Connie.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Exciting


----------



## Southern by choice

Sounds wonderful! So glad you found a pair!
On the rabies- LGD's can have rabies at 12 weeks. and they should, they are at very high risk because they are LGD's - outside and exposure...

lots of pics are going to be required


----------



## Ferguson K

Southern, "Maddy' sounded the alarm this morning. Titan was to close to her goats. Connie pushed the goats back. Titan came over and introduced himself. The pups didn't seem to like that very much until the goats said it was OK.

Guess they'll teach each other.

These pups spent the night in a thunderstorms and lightning storms. Woke up to them in the goat pen again. Guess the divider didn't work.


----------



## Ferguson K

AND THEY WERE DRY! 

Goats seemed much more comfortable with their guardians this morning.


----------



## Southern by choice

How old are they?
I am so happy for you!


----------



## Ferguson K

They were born October 15th. Almost five months.





They're getting along fine now.









 

 

 

 

 

 

 


You can also see how FAT the goats are getting. Those babies are getting big!

The short haired one will be Maddie. The long haired one is Connie. I am her human. She has already claimed me... If I'm in the pasture she's sitting at my feet or near me. These pups are SMART. And they're eating tons. A feed scoop is what it took to fill then up this evening. Yesterday and this morning they only had half a scoop and were happy.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww!


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## mikiz

How beautiful! Congrats on the amazing deal you got!! Looks like they're settling in just fine.


----------



## Ferguson K

Saying goodbye to the chickens officially today. 

I kept nine. Two roosters, seven hens. 

I kept the bobwhite quail.

Everything else has been shoved into these tiny cages for their journey.




 

I sold off most of the rest of the flock in pairs. Trios. This woman wants everything I have left. She's a wonderful lady, I feel comfortable with my decision in her. We're picking up the pigs today as well. Doing a trailer bump in a parking lot at our halfway point. Hope everything goes smoothly....


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So sorry you are saying goodbye, I can't imagine what you are going though.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats




----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Latestarter

A big and drastic change. I know it's not the ideal situation you'd have liked, but it sounds like it was a decision you were willing to make to move forward. Glad you were able to place your birds with good people and it wasn't a "fire sale", life or death situation. Hope everything goes well with your trailer bump and the new porker pick up goes smooth.

How are the new pups doing? They are so beautiful! I love their different coats and faces


----------



## Ferguson K

Everyone, meet Bertha and Bart. Ignore the little pig. She's not for us, picked her up for a friend.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Nice pigs, congrats!


----------



## Ferguson K

We got the pigs home and unloaded. They were very happy to be out of the trailer after a day of traveling. The trailer bump went uneventful. They walked right in, with the aids of hog sticks. 

Like my temporary water can? To dark to get the water set up. Seems we forgot a step... Oops! This will get them until morning. There's another, lower bucket for them to drink out of at the house I'll install tomorrow.



 

 

Pictures of the puppies and pigs in the morning.


----------



## Baymule

WOW! Congrats on the two awesome pups! They are beautiful and seem to be just what you needed. I am happy for you. And those are real nice looking pigs! You and your husband have been busy lately. It is so cool that he joins you in your madness, hats off to him!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So cute. What breed are they?


----------



## Ferguson K

Poka, they're bluebutt. The female is a retired show pig. Didn't ask how she did or if she made it to the ring, but, she's beyond spoiled. I loved on her well after dark. 

Breeder removed eartags, but, he's sending us breeder tags. This way they'll still have their registered breeder certs and whatever else. 

The little boar is just now starting to "drop". I'll be separating them this weekend, to prevent early unanticipated breedings. He's from a September breeding, he's young yet. She's not much older and probably only 200-250lbs. I'd like to get another hundred pounds on her before I breed them.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Cool so she works pretty well with the stick I'm sure.


----------



## Ferguson K

Pictures from my rushed feeding this morning. Was in a hurry, I over slept. 

Maybe I was tired from all that driving yesterday.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww!! Cute!


----------



## Ferguson K

Maddie has decided she knows how to smile.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So cute


----------



## Ferguson K

Pupdate: The girls got into the trash earlier. Guilty faces below...


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Guilty faces are always the best


----------



## Ferguson K

Pup dates, and a picture of some pretty flowers. Connie and Maddie are growing quickly, they're really falling into their rolls as guardians. They're also still young and very, very playful. I've given them many toys. They still prefer my work gloves or the shovel handle, but, they're learning to play.


----------



## Latestarter

They really are cuties!


----------



## Goatgirl47

They sure are cute! I miss puppies...


----------



## Ferguson K

As everyone knows, I'm an aspiring photographer. Trying really hard to get my name out there.

I just had correspondence with three magazines that MIGHT MAYBE use my pictures. That MIGHT is big enough for me!!! Someone liked my pictures enough to respond. YAY!

This is one of the pictures in question. It's of my plum tree.


----------



## Southern by choice

That is wonderful!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

That is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! Congrats!


----------



## Mike CHS

Serious Tree Bloom Envy   - it will be awhile before we see any of that.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Love the pups


----------



## Ferguson K

Soooooo......


One of the magazines sent me an email saying they think they can find a spot for them.

That's an even BIGGER maybe than before. 

OFA they're dolls aren't they?


----------



## samssimonsays

The pups are so freaking adorable and a HUGE congrats to the magazines showing any interest at all! THat is HUGE!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yay. Congrats


----------



## Baymule

Your pups are adorable, love those mischievous faces! I hope the magazine uses your picture!!


----------



## Ferguson K

Baymule said:


> Your pups are adorable, love those mischievous faces! I hope the magazine uses your picture!!



I'm being featured!

One of the magazines has held onto one of my pictures for a potential cover!!!!

I'm excited!


----------



## Ferguson K

April 1st in Good Fruit Grower magazine you'll find me in the "In the box" section. 

I've also holding into hope for a COVER photo on next February's issue.  Yay!


----------



## Baymule

That is absolutleeee AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Ferguson K

Had my nephews for the weekend. It's hard to find 'ten' pictures to sum it up, but, I think I found them. 


We planted a garden, the boys signed sticks and put them with every plant they put in the ground. The younger of the two 'helped' me milk out my mare who has continuously produced milk for about ten years now. The older one 'built' a play house and fort. Then he 'built' a goat pen for the goat kids that are due any second now. 

Both boys 'helped' Uncle John take round bales to the horses and the goats. They also 'helped' us feed and got so excited they didn't want to go home.

I love these boys, they're like sons to me. Wish they lived closer so I could see them more often. Their parents are really proud of them and you can see why, they're both really smart boys.


----------



## Ferguson K

My husband finally tilled our garden! I got so excited planting things I didn't get pictures of the fence he put up to keep the goats out.

Potatoes, onions, tomatoes, cilantro, basil, beans, and so much more! Now I have a spot to plant my winter garden as well! No more planting gardens in BUCKETS!!!! 

I also finally got my ginger separated and planted. Ended up with almost 200 plants. Who needs this much ginger?! At least it's pretty. The lillies and geraniums are in amongst the ginger to keep them from getting to hot. I forget what all else we planted, but, it was nice to get back to the dirt.


----------



## goats&moregoats

Congratulations on the puppies! They are sooooooooooo stinkin cute!  shhhhhhhhh don't tell my boys.


----------



## Baymule

YAY!! A real garden!!! It looks great, real dirt to play in! The boys are precious, they will always have memories of coming to your farm. You and your husband are giving them an added bonus to childhood. You never know, they might grow up to be homesteaders too!

Is your white horse a blue eyed cremello? I have a senior horse that is a pink skinned, purest white, blue eyed cremello. He is the love of my life!


----------



## Ferguson K

Baymule said:


> Is your white horse a blue eyed cremello? I have a senior horse that is a pink skinned, purest white, blue eyed cremello. He is the love of my life!



No, her technical color is few spot appaloosa. She has coal black eyes. That's my mustang girl. She's got her own set of issues... That's the one I told you about ended up with a t post in her chest when she was 10.


----------



## Baymule

I love appaloosas. I had one when I was a kid. I always wanted a leopard app.....maybe some day.... Your girl is pretty!


----------



## Ferguson K

She's only colored like one.  She's a mustang. From North Dakota! We've been together for a LONG time now.




 

 

 

 

 

 

I've seen that last view many, many times over the years. She's thrown me a few times since I was 15. LOL

But we've also traveled the country together and ridden thousands of miles together.

She's had the last six months off for an injury, and, I'm really wishing I could ride her again soon.


----------



## Ferguson K

Brought the girls in this evening for some much needed love fests. They've been so deprived of attention the last few days they got a little destructive. If it could be gnawed by puppy teeth, it was.

It then occurs to me that Maddie is at least ten pounds heavier and three inches taller than Connie. When did that happen?!? They have an appointment coming up to get fixed, rabies, and a fecal ( I think they have tapes. If they do, the goats do. Yay. )

Old man Titan had another bad day. He was hurting so bad he couldn't get up on his own. Ended up spending the day on the couch with triple dose pain killers. He's up and mobile today. I bet it was the weather. He ran to the gate (as fast as an old man can run) with the younger dogs respectfully behind him when I got home.

Taystee, Prudence, and Karma are all dialated. I can see straight up Taystees lady bits. Red has an udder so big she can hardley waddle, and, the boys are still in the night pen with the girls. That should be finally fixed this weekend. We picked up enough posts to fix their own pen. No more smelly boys with the ladies! Yay!


----------



## goatgurl

did I ever mention how adorable the puppy girls are?  well they are.  and congratulations on the magazine featuring your pictures.  that's awesome!   sounds like it won't be long before you have babies bouncing about.  keep the pictures coming.  i'm using a borrowed computer right now and it won't let me post any pictures.  not sure why but its very frustrating.


----------



## Baymule

Love the horse pictures!! I have had that bottom side up view before!


----------



## Ferguson K

If I'm seeing things correctly, I have 3  does trying to go into labor tonight. 

They ignored their feed, and all three of them were inside the barn grinding their teeth and looking miserable. Prudence is very sunken in and has a humongous bag, Lily is laying laying with her for Comfort but looks exactly the same as far as ligaments and bag.

Miss Red is so huge and so full of milk she can hardly move. She was also off of her feet this evening, and is holed up inside the barn.


----------



## Latestarter

Good luck and  for does, multiples, and NO complications.


----------



## Ferguson K

Reds current status :

Udders have grown since feeding time.

Obviously uncomfortable. 

Lots of movement, small contractions  (Braxton hicks? )

Happily munching on hay in the kidding stall with her buddy Karma.


----------



## Ferguson K

Compared to:


----------



## goatgurl




----------



## Ferguson K

We've got babies in birth canals,  giant udders, uncomfortable does,  and no kids


----------



## Latestarter

Sounds like that's about to change...


----------



## goatgurl




----------



## Ferguson K

Me. Too.

Reds udder is so full she can hardly walk.  Karma is miserable. 

Even my three meat goats have huge udders. 

Taystee and Aelia are most likely going to be last.


----------



## samssimonsays

waiting for babies!


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Ferguson K

I hate to say this,  but,  I'm losing my mind.


----------



## Ferguson K

Duli may have fractured his leg this evening.

We installed hot fence because they were not listening to regular fencing and we're trying to prep for kids on the ground. Had the boys out while we were touching up on final details, and, Duli tried to scale his way back into the pen with the does. He did not make it. He hung for a good fourty five seconds while my husband sprinted to his rescue. When husband reached him he panicked and twisted.

Felt the leg all over after we freed him, a little heat but no swelling. It's been two hours and he's still holding the leg up. We're going to check on him again in the morning. If he's still not putting weight on it he will go to the vet for an xray Monday. They're (the bucks) so attached to Aelia they panic when they're not together and it's making seperating them hard. She yells and yells for them which riles them up more.

It's never ending with animals I swear.

Bonus is the hot fence works, husband found out first hand (haha) and so did the goats, the pups, and my husband's dog.

We're running a second strand tomorrow to make up for some low points that they found today. The wire goes around the buck pen and the bottom strand of barbed wire (6-8 inches or so) around the property line. We're running another strand about four inches above this where the dogs keep jumping over. Maddie and Connie are now scared of the fence. They touched it a few times and won't go near it anymore. The two dogs who have a tendency to run away have found ways out. The second strand will fix that issue. Then the goats can browse in the horse pasture with minimal attention from us.

No pictures yet, as we spent the day busting our humps to make it work.

And forgot the most important detail. The doe pen. I think if we had strong the for pen Duli would have left them alone.

Poor buck.

Edited because I'm tired and made spelling errors.


----------



## Baymule

I hope Duli is ok.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

A client who purchased one if my bucks had a similar issue. Her other buck (NOT the buck she got from me!) jumped the fence and his foot got caught in wire. He ripped one of his toes CLEAR OFF! 

She put him on antibiotics and wrapped his hoof and he never skipped a beat. He was sore but was still able to breed some does right away 

Hoping your guy is okay and that he is only sore. Thankfully we haven't had to deal with that.


----------



## Ferguson K

I'm praying he's only sore.  Just checked on him while doing our prebed doe check.  He's sleeping,  not shaking anymore. Still no swelling in that leg. No swelling means its just sore... I hope.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hoping everything ends up okay.


----------



## Hens and Roos

hope he is okay


----------



## Ferguson K

This morning I found him in top of the goat castle.  He's limping,  but,  otherwise okay.


----------



## samssimonsays

Oh no! I'm so glad he's doing ok. Leg injuries freak me out!


----------



## Ferguson K

Just went out to the back pasture to check on everyone. Turned Duli out this morning to see how he did. He looks OK. Just a little sore.
Tried to upload a picture from my phone. It's not liking that idea. 




 

There we go. The back leg closest to us is the one I knew for sure was broke based on how he hung.


----------



## samssimonsays

Still waiting for baby pics from your Girls up here!

 Please don't hit me for that!


----------



## Ferguson K

I keep a wishful eye on the goat pasture.


----------



## Ferguson K

Pony loves!! Hunny has to get in on it, too... Java didn't want any attention.


----------



## Ferguson K

Around this time last year, we had a tree fall on our home. Took out two Windows and a section of roof with it. Our temporary fix is finally failing and my husband is working on fixing it 

I currently have a fourty foot hole in my house. 

Yay.

On top of that we may have bitten off more than we can chew with this project LOL 

Pictures from when we started. They've torn almost my entire living room apart and that whole wall.

Hoping to be done before it gets to late. 




 

 

 

 

All of this was rotten. 

Goodbye ugly green siding!  I have my lavender paint ready to go!


----------



## Latestarter

My mom always said she wanted to take a bulldozer to my childhood home and start over... (The latest owners did just that) 
Looks like you almost achieved that there  Yikes! That doesn't look like a one day fix... But I'm sure you'll be glad when it is fixed.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OH wow - good luck!


----------



## Ferguson K

We have been tossing the idea to bulldoze the place and start over. It was originally built in the 40s and it's got several bad patches. However, talking to several carpenter friends we have a few ideas going. First and foremost is this UGLY wall they just ripped out. I don't have a before... ssorry. When the men (WHEN being operative) get done I'll post pictures.

Trying to stay positive as my house currently looks like a sawdust bomb went off in it and mother nature is letting herself in. 

Sitting on the couch,  playing on the comouter, pretending that to my left is not the whole wide world.

Next step is a kitchen remodel. Then extending the living room and porch. Then adding two more bedrooms and a bigger bathroom. Finally? Well, whose ever done?!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Whew... remodels are always more complicated than you expect.   You think it'll be simple but everything you do leads to something else....  But, stay positive and enjoy the crisp outside air!


----------



## Ferguson K

This project started with them replacing one window and some insulation.  Good thing my husband over buys everything..  that whole wall was rotten and couldn't be saved.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Good thing they found it then!


----------



## Latestarter

Was it dry rot or (God forbid) termites?


----------



## Ferguson K

frustratedearthmother said:


> Good thing they found it then!



Yes!! I'm glad they did!!



Latestarter said:


> Was it dry rot or (God forbid) termites?



Neither? Looks like it was wet for from an OLD leak. Also partially dry fitted from age. 

They officially have the floor joints down and are preparing to brace it.

The work continues.


----------



## Ferguson K

Floor is going down!

Sorry for constant updates instead of all at once I'm just excited.


----------



## Southern by choice

I just saw all this! 

Wow! I know it is all a pain right now but I think it is great!
You are young with no little children which would make this a bajillion times harder... this is great... take your time and re-do the house the way you want... you will be so happy in the end!


----------



## Mike CHS

I can literally feel your frustation but can honestly say it gets back together one nail at a time.  That is an awesome project to tackle but it looks like they have it under control.  I hope so anyway.


----------



## Ferguson K

They do. This morning we are on our way to Houston to pick up two FREE windows!!! They're HUGE!

It's a four hour round trip,  but, it cuts cost by almost $500.


----------



## Ferguson K

One window is in. Some insulation is done. The window is HUGE! 4x4!!!!! Holy cow! 

My grandfather gave us three of these, some crown moulding, and some window framing stuff. He also sent us home with some tomato plants and pepper plants. He knows where the heart is.




 

I spent 20 hours at work and came home to this and so much more. I'm really excited to see these things happening around here. 

I also got home to loose hogs. 600 lbs of you can't catch me running in two different directions at all times. 

Managed to get my sow up and the boat found the potbellies, who distracted him long enough I got the pig walker on him.

The two of them are in the shade under the trailer until my husband gets home to help me put them up.

He forgot to latch their gate this morning when he left. Who knows how long they were out?! Good thing a installed that HOT wire the other day.



 

Their temporary holding cell.


----------



## Ferguson K

To give an idea on size difference in the pots and the hogs. Burr and the boar have about 100lbs difference.



 



 

I snapped this right before they got into it through the wire.  Two very protective boars. Managed to use this to get him in the walker.


----------



## Ferguson K

Got a little more done before the rain hit.



 



 

Then Sat on the porch with the dogs and enjoyed the sprinkles and rain bursts.

Titan and Frank had a talk about her impending litter. She still won't tell me what her roaming mister looks like. (To my knowledge there's no Tom cats in our area.. just my three girls. )

Frank was supposed to get spayed a few weeks ago. Got a call from the vet, Frank's pregnant! Excuse me? She was never in heat? 

Well... now we're going to have anywhere between 5 and 6 more cats. Thanks Frankie.



 

She's due between now and next week. She's been sleeping in my dresser the last two days. I think shes getting close.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Making progress!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats on your renovation progress, and on the upcoming kittens!


----------



## Baymule

I am chuckling over your posts. A gi-normous oak fell on our previous house during hurricane Ike and crushed one end of it. A pan of brownies and box of cheap wine will do a LOT to help one not care that tree branches are poking through ceilings and that it's raining inside the house. I am so happy for you that your house is getting repaired. That is a huge step in the right direction and those windows are just beautiful! Simple pleasures like big windows might impress some people, but we know how happy that makes you, free makes it even better!

"600 pounds of you can't catch me"   (wiping tears) 

On the pregnant cat hanging out in your dresser, she'll probably decide to have her kittens in a drawer. Take the clothes out of a drawer, put in some old towels and leave it slightly open for her to "nest" in. I had a cat have her litter of kittens on my belly while I was sleeping. The first one was born on my pillow and that was the first thing I saw when I opened my eyes. I worked nights at Lufkin Industries (many years ago) and I was tired when I went to sleep. I had to be worn out not to know a cat was having kittens on me! I eased out of bed, got a box, put cat and kittens in it, changed bedsheets, took a bath and went back to bed--with the box of kitties on the bed.


----------



## Mike CHS

Every time I think we have been overwhelmed I just have to open your thread to give me perspective. 

600 lbs of you can't catch me has to get filed away for later use.


----------



## Ferguson K

Mike CHS said:


> Every time I think we have been overwhelmed I just have to open your thread to give me perspective.
> 
> 600 lbs of you can't catch me has to get filed away for later use.



My life is a roller coaster. 


@Baymule Frank is the kind of cat who will have her litter on top of me. I have a box of old clean clothes next to my dresser she also had taken a liking to.  I'd prefer she has them there. She sleeps on my pillow every night, has for a year now (found her a year ago). Last night she slept in my sock drawer.  No Frank. Not in there! 

We're about to be over run with babies.  I've got baby chicks with their mama. Two pregnant potbellies, seven pregnant goats (two of which look like their going to explode if they dont deliver soon), and one overdue cat. 

So many babies!  Toni and Rita both came from large litters. I'm going to have so many pigs! Augh!


----------



## Baymule

So many pigs! What a problem to have......hmm......sell them, eat them......


----------



## Ferguson K

@Baymule we already have seven pigs. Our Blue butt sow is in heat and currently in with the boar. Hoping for contact!

Potbelly or not, most of them will go in the freezer. They're not to cute to eat. Perfect bbq sized pigs!


----------



## Ferguson K

Adding: The potbellies are what's die any day now. Not the big pigs. Still going to est most of them.


----------



## Baymule

Do you make your own sausage? I have a small meat grinder and used to make deer sausage. I'd stuff it in casings and slow smoke it....darn! that stuff was good!


----------



## Ferguson K

We do! I don't use intestine though... can't stomach it. We buy sausage casings. I pre mix my sausage flavors though in coffee cans. 20-30 lbs of sausage mix makes... 300? Lbs of sausage. One cup to every ten lbs.


----------



## Ferguson K

@Baymule


----------



## Baymule

What is your sausage seasoning recipe?


----------



## Ferguson K

I'll have to find it. It's salt, seasoning, and... yeah let me find it. I don't want to steer you the wrong direction.


----------



## Ferguson K

It's here! I got a quarter (almost half ₩ of a page!


----------



## Latestarter

What a size comparison between the hog and the pots... That hog looks long! That should be some awesome eating! How much longer will you grow them before processing? Had to chuckle picturing you chasing hogs all over the yard. Glad they finally got distracted so you could catch them.


----------



## Ferguson K

There's probably 200-250lbs between them. Burr is about 75 lbs I think. 

Home update! Didnt get far. We've had other things going on.




 

 

We keep finding issues.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh boy...it's always something.  But, I see progress from the last post.


----------



## Baymule

The smell of new wood and sawdust wouldn't excite most people, but most of us are here because we're different from most people. It will all get done, then will come the smell of new paint!


----------



## Latestarter

Isn't that always the way? The "simplest" fix turns into a major process... Well, you just keep moving forward and don't look back. It's coming along.


----------



## Ferguson K

Maddie and Connie have decided the front pasture is their pasture and they guard it fiercely. Unfortunately, the goats are in the back pasture. 

At night the girls are still in the pen up front. They prefer it to the back pasture. That's fine with me. If I go out for morning checks and someone seems off, no one gets let out. Not this close to kidding season. 

The girls are quite fond of the baby. They like following him around and have learned from Titan when I ask "where is the baby?" They go find him. Titan is never far from him when he's out though. The girls have learned a lot from him. They still chase the chickens though. Only when they're in the front pasture. The chickens aren't allowed up by the house, guess the girls don't think they belong up here. LOL!

Garden and house are both coming along nicely. Lots of things growing and changing around here. It's exciting!

I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

A flapping BA-GAWKING chicken is the ultimate squeaky toy. What a temptation for young dogs! Time and patience will prevail.


----------



## Ferguson K

Today I watched in horror as a good friend of mine did her best, with the help of many many volunteers, to free her hard of horses. Out of 110 horses trapped, so far only four have not been recovered. I don't know how many are dead, and how many are alive, I just have prayers for those involved. Four people in Houston alone confirmed drowned.

I hope everyone is well.

Frankie surprised us with six new mouths to feed as well. She's currently taking a break from being a mother and resting in my lap as I watch my newsfeed update as the last of the rescuers call it a night. They've been rescuing animals and people of all sizes since the wee hours of the morning. 



 



 

She's happy.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats on the babies...and yes... tough times in the Houston area for so many folks and their animals.


----------



## Baymule

Awww.... I am so sorry for your friend. Hopefully some of her horses have survived. Where the Livingston TSC now stands used to be a huge tire store. The owners showed Tennessee Walkers and had them in stalls behind the store. Back then, it was not built up to road level like it is now (TSC spent over a million $$ in dirt work-a friend of mine owned the dirt company) the store and the stables were below road (Highway 190) grade. The flood in 1994 washed those poor horses downstream, they were only able to rescue a few.

I truly hope the best for your friend and her horses.


----------



## Latestarter

On a (hopefully) happier note, have any of those goats of yours (exploded) had their kids yet? Grats (I think) on the new kittens.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Good job about the new kittens.
I can't even begin to imagine the pain your friend must be going through


----------



## Ferguson K

Just got confirmation. Only one horse drowned for sure. Four unaccounted for last check.  All others were rescued and found.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sad that one was lost - but great that the rest were rescued.


----------



## Baymule

Is that the stables in Cypress? I saw them on the Tyler news. I am glad most were rescued.


----------



## samssimonsays

That is horrible about the losses. Many prayers for everyone.


----------



## Ferguson K

It's never dull around here. This morning while we were milking the girls, Red had an "episode". I'm total we lost about six or so cups of milk. I almost cried. Upon further inspection I realized she's really raw and sore. I felt bad... I try to have soft hands I don't know what happened. Giving her a few days off to heal up. She gives us so much milk I'll be sad not getting any from her.

Aelia gave us just over a cup this morning. Probably would be had more, as she wasn't quite empty, but Hero started yelling and she was done. Her kid needed her and she was doing a little dance on our makeshift stanchion. So we let her go while we we're on good terms.

Karma was almost empty this morning. Didn't get enough out of her to justify putting her on the stand. Haggard is far and healthy, though, so I know she's giving him enough. Starting next week I'll be locking him away from her over night to allow her to fill up for morning milkings.

Taystee gave us about 1/2 cup. I'm sure if I had a milker I would get more from all of them. Taystee and Karma have tiny teets so it's hard to find "the spot" to get them going.

Aelia's bag is still a little lopsided. Little Hero nurses off of one side only, so by the end of the day and the morning she's overfull on the left. Her crooked udder is slightly worrysome but I'll keep an eye on it.

We have one side of the house completely framed and ready to paint. I just don't want to paint one side and not the others. They'll dry unevenely... so I will wait paitiently. My house is a warzone with all these building materials lying around. I can't wait until we're done.

We've also taken several loads of trash and are finally getting the yard cleaned up. If only we can keep Maddie and Connie out of it long enough... those bags sure are fun to destroy. Two years into this remodel and I can finally see everything taking shape. It's a good feeling.

Oh! I almost forgot... Connie has dubbed herself the babysitter. It's adorable.






Karma on our makeshift Stanch... hubby got in there to get his hands dirty and now knows why I fuss every day. He's going to build me something taller ASAP. My back just won't let me kneel like that for long.




This is what we got after Red knocked everything over.  I almost cried.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ferguson K said:


> This morning while we were killing the girls,



Geeze- no wonder she had an episode!  She didn't wanna die!! 

Sorry- I couldn't resist!

Congrats on the remodel coming together.


----------



## Ferguson K

Haha. What a typo.... milking*!!!! Sorry!


----------



## Baymule

I am so happy for you that your remodel is almost done. Painting will be the finishing touch. Can't wait to see pictures! I love the picture of your husband milking the goat. Yeah, now that he's all scrunched up, peering under the belly of a goat, searching for teats, a tall stanchion is on order ASAP!!  As tall as he is, I bet he had to fold up double/triple just to get on the level of a goat's udder.


----------



## Ferguson K

Bay, 

You should've been there. 

His knees at one point were folded up to his ears. Then he went and got that plastic tote. He was knealing and squirming. Thankfully Karma is forgiving. 

See that beautiful full glass of milk he has in his hand? That's what Red knocked over.


----------



## Baymule

That is so funny--your husband, not the knocked over milk. I showed my husband the picture and said, "Look! She has him milking the goat now!"  He just _thought_ he was country until he met you.


----------



## Ferguson K

LOL 

If only I could let John years ago and John this year meet. The conversation they would have!!!


----------



## Ferguson K

One day, you're going to WANT cows. - One of the things he would tell his younger self.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats on all the kids! Busy times 

You NEED a milk stand! It will everything so much easier- lots of easy online plans. Some folks make them out of free pallets.

I feel ya on the the milk, I have had over a gallon get knocked over at one time  Really hate it when they decide to put their dirty hoof right in the milk. Grrrrrr

ETA: put some balm or udder lotion on the does that are getting sore, that should really help. It's never affected the kids that are dam raised.


----------



## Ferguson K

@Goat Whisperer I have udder delight on hand, so that's what I used. This morning red is so engorged from missing a milking I'm worried she's going to explode. I'll milker out this evening when I get home, but this morning she still a little red and sore and jumping.

I milked her enough to relieve pressure, but that's about it.


----------



## Ferguson K

Aelia is yet again my star pupil. 3/4 of that isb hers. Most of the rest of it is Red's. She's getting easier to handle on the "stand". Got barely enough from Taystee and Karma to move the needle, but, they need to learn. Karma's kid Haggard is a beast. He constantly empties her udder, she's almost always empty. He's nearly as big as her and he's a month old. He's also starting to act very buck like and needs to be banded ASAP to prevent accidents. I'll separate him when I can. He's about to be stalled at night to see if that will fill Karma's bag. 

Red was very patient this evening. Bag balm is her favorite ending tradition now. She knows it feels good. She was doing very well until Holly started yelling for her. At that point Red was done and I took her off the "stand". They're learning, although it would be nice if I could force them to stay until I empty those big bags! LOL! !

Here's this evening's take. Can't add it to what we've been getting because it had a hair in it so my mother poured it out believeing it to be bad milk, apparently she get it to the cats and dogs... I was going to make soap! I'm a little frustrated with her right now. She's my guest, and she's helping out with chores, but she keeps doing things that hinder everything we're working for around here.


----------



## Baymule

I laughed at what you said about your Mom. My Mom never "got" me either. I am sure she thought she got the wrong baby at the hospital. One of these days your Mom will be gone and the very things that irritate you now will be memories you laugh about.


----------



## Ferguson K

I appreciate everything she does,  but,  some days.... 

She did get me new lids and caps for some jars I had. Sometimes. LOL


----------



## Baymule

I am 60 years old, lost my Mom at 92 last June, on Father's Day. She had a stroke at 88 and we moved her in with us. Yeah, so I get the 

I hope you have many more years with your Mom, whether she gets you or not. She has to be a special lady because she is the Mother of a lovely young lady with a zest and enthusiasm for all things farm living.


----------



## Ferguson K

My mother drove my enthusiasm. She never told me no. Always let me be me. She helped me show commercially when I wad younger,  and has always pushed me to better myself. 

We almost lost her two years ago to kidney failure. They caught it in time. 

Sometimes she makes bad choices, but she made me who I am and my brother who he is. Without her I wouldn't have what I have or be who I am.

I love her dearly. Don't get me wrong. I chase my dreams because she pushed me.


----------



## Ferguson K

Look what I found yesterday! This beautiful young Osprey was in South Texas. They're not common there, so it took me a minute to identify her. She's about 2 years old, and was very active. I got to witness her give up and catch a rabbit, but they're normally avid fishermen. I think the storms blowing in had her fish running for cover.

1.



 

2.


 

3.


 

4.


 

5.


 

6.


 

7.


 

8.


 

9.


----------



## Hens and Roos

That's neat!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Awesome, awesome pics - thanks for sharing!


----------



## samssimonsays

Those photos are amazing!


----------



## Ferguson K

She was a good subject. The strong winds blowing in made her an easy target. She couldn't get much speed built up.


----------



## MrsKuhn

stunning photos @Ferguson K


----------



## Ferguson K

Thank you


----------



## Southern by choice

awesome !


----------



## Southern by choice

your FB link is not working for me


----------



## MrsKuhn

Me either 


Southern by choice said:


> your FB link is not working for me


----------



## Ferguson K

www.facebook.com/cacklingranch

Look up Kates Cackling Ranch. You'll find us.


----------



## Ferguson K

Well, our vacation didn't go for naught. We got 14 pigs this morning. I won't post the graphic bloody pictures because I don't want someone getting upset. I'm excited we're filling our freezer back up for a few months at least. Soon there will be done goat added to it. We're running low. I've probably only got 30 lbs of meat left in the freezer and it's all deer, and maybe one or two buffalo hearts.


----------



## Southern by choice

Yay! Thank You! 
The link in your signature isn't the same so I think that is why it wasn't working.


----------



## Ferguson K

I'll fix it. @Latestarter pointed it out earlier. I haven't been on the computer to fix it.


----------



## Baymule

Did you butcher 14 pigs??? Gheesh, that's a WORKcation not a vacation! And if you want to post butcher pictures, go ahead, just put a notice up. Or start a new thread with a warning. Most of us are able to "handle" pictures of self sufficiency feeding our families. And those who don't want to look at the thread, don't have to, so no hurt feelings.


----------



## Ferguson K

We like to go hunting on our vacations. Texas is full of wild hogs as yoy know! I made a separate thread. I'm excited for the full freezer!


----------



## Baymule

You have a nice place to hang/clean them!


----------



## Ferguson K

That's my dad's. I wish we could claim it. Makes life way too easy. LOL


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Ferguson K said:


> We like to go hunting on our vacations. Texas is full of wild hogs as yoy know! I made a separate thread. I'm excited for the full freezer!


Where in Texas are you? I'm visiting my aunt in Texas right now.


----------



## Ferguson K

At the moment we are in Laredo. We live in Trinity, about 8 hours north of where we are now.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hmm, not sure where that is.


----------



## Baymule

Laredo is on the border with Mexico. Nuevo Laredo is on the Mexican side.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Oh. I'm in Fredricks berg


----------



## Ferguson K

Fredericksburg is quite a bit aways from us.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Oh


----------



## Latestarter

TX is a rather LARGE state! It takes almost an entire day to drive east to west at the widest point...


----------



## Ferguson K

Red felt giving this morning. My mother didn't milk while I was gone and I was worried about production. Aelia dropped down, Taystee wouldn't stand still, and Karma is almost dry. ... but Red? Holy cow! 3 cups! She wasn't even FULL! (Ignore her squatting I had already started when I decided to get a picture... )


----------



## Baymule

Goodness gracious! She's got tits that would make Dolly Parton proud!!


----------



## Ferguson K

@Baymule


----------



## Baymule

For her size, that goat has some big boobies!


----------



## Baymule

Is that a milking stanchion I see??????

it just dawned on me......I'm a little slow on the uptake sometimes......new lumber....no squatting in the dirt...... hmmmmm.......the clues lead me to believe that somebody that had to fold into sixteenths in order to be on a goat booby level might have done something special for his sweet wife.....


----------



## Ferguson K

Yes! I thought I posted it...  My husband and my Dad built me a portable stanchion. It lives on my garden cart and is light weight enough to take off.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> Yes! I thought I posted it...  My husband and my Dad built me a portable stanchion. It lives on my garden cart and is light weight enough to take off.
> 
> View attachment 17646 View attachment 17647 View attachment 17648


Nice
Congrats


----------



## Ferguson K

Today was all in all a good day. We got home from our vacation around 1 AM. Took a quick nap, and I was up and going again by 6:30. I made myself a quick breakfast and scuttled outside to say hello to my girls. We've been gone a week and I had been living off of picture updates from my mother. I was very happy when they all came bouncing up screaming and begging for breakfast. Everyone got a quick pay in the head and I ran off to unload my new stanchion!

First for up was Aelia. She's been my star pupil on our makeshift stanch and proved again today shes a star. Due to my mother not milking while we we're gone I lost a little bit of production. I think they're still early enough in the game to bring them back up to speed. I had been getting almost 3 cups a day from Aelia, I got barely half this morning and about a quarter this evening. Red gave me five whopping cups today, I can't wait to see what she will do once she's at full capacity! I got two cups from Poppy this evening, that was exciting. Her flow is like a fountain. Pinch, flow, wait, pinch, flow, perfect. I'm in love. Easiest goat to milk out of all seven does as far as size of tit and milk flow. Even Aelia and Red don't compare to that water fall! Prudence and Lilly gave us almost a cup. All in all a good day. 

I'm in love with my new stand. It's making my life SOOOO much easier. So easy on the back as it's the perfect height I can sit in an actual chair, and my bad back appreciated it very much. Less cramping in my hands even, probably because I wasn't hunched. All it took was forcing the hubby to milk once.

So, with milking done, I was able to cut up and package all of the pigs and get them stuck in the freezer. It's FULL. I don't have room for much else. That was exhausting. I'm just glad to have it done.

Friday I go to pick up our new Doe. Her name is Onyx, she's a registered ND. She's bred, a junior, and I plan on showing her as much as possible. She's my gateway drug! My Boer goats never got me as excited as this doe. She's a beautiful charcoal black with moon spots. Pictures when I bring her home. 

Until then, here's some pictures from today.


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Ferguson K

Look what came in today! My ADGA paperwork should be right behind it.



 

I'm going to do my herd name paperwork all at the same time. I'm hoping I don't have three different herd names / tattoo names....


----------



## Mike CHS

No pun intended but that little pig looks like a real ham.  

We still to figure out what our farm name is going to be to file with the county and/or our herd name.


----------



## MrsKuhn

Baymule said:


> Goodness gracious! She's got tits that would make Dolly Parton proud!!


----------



## Ferguson K

Mike CHS said:


> No pun intended but that little pig looks like a real ham.
> 
> We still to figure out what our farm name is going to be to file with the county and/or our herd name.



That "little" pig is almost 400lbs. But he is a ham, he lives for back scrstches and scrape and treats.


----------



## Ferguson K

My tree is growing strange bumps.


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## Poka_Doodle

X2


----------



## Ferguson K

Welcoming Onyx! 

Onyx is a two year old second freshener due in July.  She's our first ADGA doe. As a FF she  was producing really well. She's hand and machine trained and very very sweet. She, to me, is gorgeous. I'm very glad she didn't make "the cut", because she's exactly what we want.  

I know she's not perfect, but I still plan on showing her. ( Even though I was told she wouldn't cut it in the ring... ) She looks fabulous to me and will help me gain experience.  I'll start entering her after she kids and we get a chance to see her second udder. 

I'll get better pictures when I can. I was working on the pen expansion (pictured) all day after we picked her up.



 

The new expansion. Gives them much more needed spaceat night and when they're not out. I need to clean it out, that's one of the areas we haven't gotten to yet.



 

Panorama


----------



## Ferguson K

Another


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Cool. So you're joining the group?


----------



## Ferguson K

Which group Poka? I joined ADGA in December with the hopes of getting registered goats. I'll be sending off my paperwork to them to register my herd name and I'll be joining AGS as well. My membership to NDGA is finally official so if I get NDGA goats I can go to those shows as well.

Is that what you mean?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Sorry, the group of people that show our animals.


----------



## Ferguson K

I've shown my whole life. Just took a two year hiatus. It'll be good to be back.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Oh. I didn't realize that


----------



## Baymule

Beautiful doe!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congratulations


----------



## Ferguson K

Thanks y'all. I'm just put a deposit on twin does in Louisiana. She's meeting me halfway next week. They're triple registered, and I'm excited.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats on the new does! Exciting!!! ANd Onyx is beautiful!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!! You'll need to share pictures of them


----------



## OneFineAcre

I think Onyx is a nice looking doe.

Why did the breeder feel that she wouldn't cut it in the show ring?

What farm did she come from?


----------



## Ferguson K

@OneFineAcre Her FF udder wasn't what the breeder wanted. I don't have pictures of it, but, she showed me pictures. She's got some junior blues under her belt. I'm hoping to start showing her in August after she delivers, that gives her time to get a nice full udder.

I'll PM you her pedigree. I'm absolutely in love with her, she's very polite.


----------



## Ferguson K

After much deliberation, discussion, and debating, a have decided to sell the Bluebutt pigs. The boar just can't be kept in a pen, and at almost 500lbs I'm tired of fighting him. The sow went for an adventure yesterday and got to close to the horses. My white mare, Mama, May have fractured the sows leg. She's been limping and not wanting to move around a whole lot ever since. 

We have also decided to sell Taystee and Karma of they don't amp up production. I have someone interested in them, a pet gome where they'll be spoiled rotten by a bunch of kids. If they decide that the girls aren't for them, well, they do produce pretty babies and they're easy to handle. They're never "empty" when I'm done, they're just hard to milk (small teats, slow flow). Taystee is one of my best mannered does on the stand. If I can just get her to give me more! Her bag is a BEAUTY. Full, firm, plump. 

Aelia fractured her leg a few days ago. She's wearing a small splint just below the hock where it snapped. Due to the stress of it all, Aelia has all but dried up. Hero is getting weaned the hard way. That's okay though, because since Sunday we've been chunking her milk to the dogs. She's been on PanG and wearing a (I want to call it a catheter... but it goes up her teat) whatever that thing is called. We thought she might be getting mastitis in the side that she blew out on while we we're in Mexico. Her udder was firm, hard, and hot. Vet didn't bother testing, said just start treating her because of its not yet it will be in the next few days. The blowout was pretty bad, right where her udder attached beneath her stomach above the teat. Praying it doesn't affect her next season, as we're just going to let her dry out to heal. It's scabbed over, so we're going in the right direction. 

Red continues to astound me. She gave us nearly four cups this evening. She was so full that when I touched her milk came pouring out. I wasn't ready for that!! Somehow I only emptied her left side, as when I let her down her right teat still showed signs of having milk in it. When j milk her completely empty they look like prunes / raisens... She really empties! LOL! Her doeling has grown leaps and bounds compared to the other kids her age. Hero and Helen are nowhere near as large or growthy as Holly. She's almost the size of her mother already.

Poppy's runs are FINALLY clearing up. We've had her on a power punch, electrolyte, probios regimen per the vet for two weeks now. This afternoon while on the milk stand she gave us a nearly formed solid poo with pellets formed in it. I am beyond excited she's finally getting over this diarrhea. It has really affected her body score. Poppy gave us just over a cup this evening. Lilly gave us almost two.

In total this evening we got six cups from the five does we put on the stand. Prudence's boys are pretty much draining her so we didn't milk her, and probably won't unless we can put some weight back on her. She's a walking stick with a giant udder. I'd love to continue milking her but she can't hold her weight.

The girls are going through the protein and minerals like crazy. Their kids are growing quickly, so they clearly need it. We will just keep shoveling hay, mineral, protien, and feed into them and pray for increased production.

Pictures in next post.


----------



## Ferguson K

90% of what's in the right jar is from Red. Some of this evening's earnings went to the dirt and the cats. Poppy kicked the jar and stuck her foot in it. Her poopy foot.



 



 

Reds fat little doeling.She has gorgeous eyes, too.


----------



## Ferguson K

My husband got me a double registered buckskin paint doeling. She's all my favorite things in one! If only she was polled and blue eyed. 

Her name is Lyra. We're making the trek home with her in my lap. Please ignore my mismatched socks and dirty work truck floorboard.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

HA!  Love the mismatched socks, the dirty floor AND the goat!  Congrats


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats! She's a cutie!


----------



## Ferguson K

Just got her settled into a temporary stall. She's FAT! 10 weeks old, freshly weaned, and felt like she was 30lbs. Solid little thing! 

Her dam had a nice, tight, but small udder. She had large capacity though, so I'm happy. This is her third freshening and she's giving 3+ cups in the morning and 2+/- in the evening, with twins nursing. Said she was still producing about the same with the twins weaned. They don't milk every day either, so we shall see. 

I'll get better pictures in the morning. The girls are mad at us, I forgot my mother was at my brothers and they didn't get milked. 

Red was in the milk stall standing on the stanchion looking at us like


----------



## Poka_Doodle

She's adorable.


----------



## sadieml

Oh, @Ferguson K, she's beautiful.  Reminds me of one of the does Jaeger is supposed to breed.  My fault that hasn't happened, yet.  Been really busy lately.  My #1 DS had "minor" surgery yesterday, and I've been preoccupied with preparations for that and building new digs for our new, broody Barbu d'Uccle hens and their roo.  

BTW, since the breed is Belgian, we named them Jean-Pierre, Justine, Claudine, and Pauline (all said with your best French accent, please).  I thought it was appropriate, and since I speak French (and try to make my young 'uns), I enjoy it.  DH just grins and bears it.  As of today, there are 12 eggs in their clutch, so I expect them to start sitting in the next day or 2.  We never intended to breed chickens, but with such beauties as these, we just had to.  Now I'm getting excited about hatching out our very own babies!  The friend who owned them before said they just hatched a clutch of 18 about 3 weeks ago, so I guess if we can find a local market for them, we can regularly hatch out some show quality beauties.  Hmm, I wonder...


----------



## Ferguson K

I hope your kiddo heals up well. I know all too well about things not going as planned, around here lately that's all that seems to be happening. The only thing that's going correctly, it's getting more does and adding to our herd. Things we've been talking about for months.

I bred and sold a lot of chickens over theyears. Thousands of them.  I had a slight obsession with chickens. I've always wanted goats, and have been talking about owning goats for a long time. Over the years I have had show goats, that I have shown in FFA and in local commercial Stock Show grounds. I finally figured out that I wanted to have dairy goats, that I didn't like having to put all the kids in the freezer every year. I sold all of my goats two years ago and started researching.  Last year John surprised me with two ND bucks.  A few months later we drove nine hours to get Aelia. Then a trip to Arkansas to get Miss Red, and picked up Taystee and Karma along the way. ( Poppy, Prudence, and Lilly we've had their entire lives. ) 

I realized as time went on that I wanted to focus on the goats so we sold out, entire flock (3000+) separated and spread throughout the country. Traded a few birds here and there. .. ended up with pigs ( I've always wanted to try my hand in it, again I've just had show stock or potbellies. ) My supportive Husband wants me to focus on one thing, and one thing only. And he's right. I don't need to be stressing out about the pigs and everything else when my man loves the goats. So we've decided to sell the pigs, except for the Potbelly's. They really don't do enough harm to do any problems. Besides we like using them to flower gardens with.

I've got two more does in mind add to the herd, and I'm bringing a buck down from North Texas next month. He's gorgeous, and I am in love with his udder lineage. We retained Taystee's and Red's doelings. But decided to sell everyone else. All of the kids we are selling have a deposit on them and/or are paid for.

I am really excited for what 2017 has in store, and we're going to start showing this year. I've decided to volunteer at some local shows between now and when Onyx is ready to hit the road. It'll help get me used to it again. Completely different work l world from what I'm used to.


----------



## Latestarter

Sounds like the bug bit you  Congrats! Glad you've got it all sorted out and are going to focus on something you really enjoy. We should all live that way. Also glad the hubby is with you for the ride! That makes a huge difference. Looking forward to the future pics and success stories!


----------



## Ferguson K

I need to take a moment and brag on three of my girls. ( I'm sure it would be four of them, but, Aelia is out of the game.  )

Lilly and Poppy are BOER goats and giving me a quart combined. 

Red is giving me just over a quart.

Twice daily.

How about them apples?!!!



 

Aelia is healing up nicely. She's closed back up, no more blown tissue. Some slight scanning but she won't scar. She still had her (teatular?) In on the right side. Just replaced it this morning. The amount of chunky milk coming out when we milk is gross. Day three of antibiotics for her.



 

Look at that pretty FF udder. See how swollen she still is on the right teat?



 



 

Lyra has started stand training already, so we figured we would feed her on it. It'll help next year when she freshens for the first time.



 

Look at how big Holly is getting!



 

Hero and Henry. Henry is one of Lilly's kids. He's huge for a two week old!



 

Hero and my loving, devoted other half. Two good looking studs!

Helen and Holly also got some stand time. They're still to small so we held them while they "ate".  They're not quite interested in feed yet, but, it's never to early! They're still mad at us from their disbudding yesterday. Silly kids.

Also, Haggard has decided that he is dropped and ready to go. He's been attempting to mount the ladies and had been buck-ish all week. A checked.... they were both in the sack! The band is ON! Poor boy, didn't even notice!


----------



## Ferguson K

Test Canular* that's what Aelia was given by the vet.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Adorable kids


----------



## Ferguson K

I have a really bad habit of deleting pictures. Of saying, I can always get another one. I'll take thirty and keep two. I'll delete them all because I decided I didn't like them... something...

I would like to have the opportunity to take just one more picture, one more back scratching, and one more cuddle from my beloved cat Frankie. One more night of her sleeping on my head and putting me to sleep. One more uncomfortable kitty knead of the paws. One more howl as my morning alarm goes off because she is hungry. One more anything. 

Instead, I'll have one more chance to say gooodbye. Frankie has been lain to rest this evening. She will be missed.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'm so sorry!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Sorry
We lost a kitty recently so I know how it is


----------



## Ferguson K

She left us five three week old kittensto raise. Thank God for goats milk.

Somehow, the towel rack collapsed on her. We aren't sure how long she was there. The kittens were happy for full bellies. I'm really going to miss her, she was one of my favorite cats of all time. Very dog like. Followed me everywhere, rose in the car, slept with us every night... it won't be the same without her.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So sorry for your loss


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh no - that's so sad.  But, yes - thank goodness for goat milk.  I'm sure her babies will be super-bonded to you for rescuing them.  Maybe they can help ease the pain - just a bit...


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry Kate... you've lost so many animals the past year... and we both know it doesn't end... there'll always be more  Glad you have her kittens to remind you of her.


----------



## Ferguson K

They were starving again this morning. Hungry enough to drink from the bowl


----------



## samssimonsays

Hugs sweet friend. Love on those little kitties and it will start to heal the wounds. Words do not describe how sorry I am to hear this. Those special ones really do ingrain themselves so deeply in our hearts it is terribly difficult when they leave.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I am so sorry 

Hoping her babies will help ease the pain. They won't replace her, but it might help fill the hole in your heart


----------



## Southern by choice

so sorry K.


----------



## babsbag




----------



## norseofcourse

I'm so sorry       I hope the kittens continue to do well.


----------



## Ferguson K

The kittens are enjoying the evening with me while I sort and fold laundry.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

How old are the kittens?


----------



## Ferguson K

They were born in the 18th. Hair under a month now.


----------



## samssimonsays

I love that Siamese colored one.  Wish we were closer... Although, it is probably a good thing as we don't need another cat! lol. I am good with the one for now. He is as expensive as about 10.


----------



## TAH

What a cute little bunch of kittys.


----------



## Ferguson K

For the first time in several months, I got to visit with my best friend. She and I have known each other since we were twelve, and for ten years we spent every day together. We we're so close we even spent every night at one another's houses and were invited in family vacations by the others parents. We were in each others weddings, I saw the birth of all three of her children.  They call me Auntie Kate. Love those turds. She's more like a long list sister to me. Recently our daily phone calls have been reduced to a few texts a day, and the occasional hour long call to catch up.

So last night on the phone we realized that we were both off today. She made the three hour trek to my house, kids in tow, to come see me and catch up. Even helped me repair a fence and cut down some trees that were on the fence ready to go (storms+dead trees= fence damage).

The kids picked tomatoes, squash, cucumbers, peppers, lettuce, carrots, and helped me milk the goats. In return I tossed a huge salad and made a huge meal. We had spice Apple pork roast, which I slow cooked for three hours. I made them fresh tater tots, deep fried squash, fresh beans, pasta, cut up some strawberries, and made a (fresh!) Blackberry cobbler. We topped it off with fresh goats milk and ate until food came from our noses. They live in the city and dont often get fresh food. I only have enough leftovers for my husband and I to fight over taking to lunch tomorrow so I would say it's a hit! They left about 8, and the kids were out before she hit the paved road (about two miles). Good thing she brought changes of clothes and bathed them before they left!

Anyways, here's some pictures from today  I had a blast! It was nice being able to show her all of the cutting, clearing, and house fixing up we've been doing in person.


----------



## MrsKuhn

First I am so sorry for your loss K. 

Second what an amazing day!!! And I think if the food was that good of a hit I need your recipes! 

Adorable goats I am in love with them already 

I am trying my hand at a garden this year  It is a little more difficult that I thought lol


----------



## babsbag

Your garden is amazing, can't believe you have veggies already. I have tomatoes and peppers in and that is all. The dairy is taking ALL of my time right now but tomorrow I will get some more dirt added to the raised beds and get beans and squash planted and hopefully some corn. Your pictures have inspired me to get it done. I have to keep the chickens out too so more to do.


----------



## Mike CHS

As always I really enjoy your pictures and I have some serious garden envy.  Our weather is just now solid enough to plant tomatoes.


----------



## Ferguson K

We started our plants in December and got most of them in the ground around March. My carrots and asparagus from this years planting I have a long wait on, but, the stuff I planted last year is edible.   Last year the garden was flooded out due to strange rains and flooding, then starved with the end of the year drought. We saved some in buckets and planters. They sort out lived,and my long harvest veggies survived to be transplanted this year. 

I really enjoy gardening, but I have top force myself to make time to do it. I stay so busy and gogogo.


----------



## samssimonsays

I envy you to be able to do all that you do! We are still dropping below or close to freezing at night so have to wait a week or more yet...


----------



## ldawntaylor

It is good to have a day spent with a friend.  I'm glad you got the chance to do so.

Your garden is doing very well.  Mine is still mostly a weed patch with some strawberry plants.  We've had enough rain to make weeds grow but not enough dry weather to do much about it.

btw, that picture of the kitten and the dog was cute.


----------



## Mike CHS

We always have a wet spring but this year is another one of extremes.  Been trying to cut hay in the main pasture for over a month now but Momma Nature isn't cooperating.


----------



## Ferguson K

@Mike CHS I'm glad we're not the only ones. Every time it gets dry enough to cut, it rains for 2 or 3 days...


----------



## Mike CHS

I try not to gripe about the wet winter and spring since we have had the place long enough to know that a dry spell is coming.  I'm not sure how much nutrition is going to be in the hay since it's waist high already.


----------



## babsbag

I don't grow hay but I do buy alfalfa, about 2.5 tons a month. The first cutting is on the ground now and rains are headed our way this weekend. In CA we seldom get rain past mid May so this does not bode well for the alfalfa crop at all. Yesterday was 100° and this weekend is supposed to be a high of 69° and thundershowers. Hopefully the heat the last few days has allowed the hay enough time to dry and be baled. I really feel bad for someone whose living is dependent on the whim of the weather.


----------



## Hens and Roos

so sorry to hear about your cat


----------



## Ferguson K

I had a whole long post written and it got deleted. Augh! *pulls hair*

Summary of long post:

Thunderstorms dropped more trees.
Hay is still drowning. 
Kittens officially have names.
Connie and Maddie are getting huge.
Will take rain over drought any day.


----------



## Ferguson K

Me greeting when I get home. Big lugs.



 

They're so big to still be so young.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I'm so sorry about your cat!  I can say I truly knows what it feels like to lose one of those that are especially dear to us. Having the babies helps, but I know it doesn't erase the pain!  I like the kitten drinking out of the bowl... that was cute!
I love your pictures! You do so well at photography!


----------



## Ferguson K

As of this afternoon we are down to one kitten.

These fleas are killer. Literally. We've done everything we can do... I spray the house daily, they were getting baths daily, fleas picked daily, but the dogs bring them in on their paws and we bring them in on is. I HATE sand fleas. 

Everyone is miserable. 

I'm tired of using chemicals 

I'm ready for this week to be over.

Here's "Simon" getting his flea bath and picked, followed by one of him cuddling with me. I feel terrible right now. I am ready to call it quits.

Bad at work ( prepping for inventory... ugh ). Bad at home. Even the goats had a Bad day... only got 1 cup this evening. We have been getting six! 

Who has the reset button?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I'm so sorry


----------



## Hens and Roos

Sorry to hear this


----------



## Southern by choice

Not real familiar with cats I will tag @babsbag  but you may want to try DE (food grade) and put Cedar chips in their crate area.

Penny Royal is another thing you may want to look into. The penny royal oil shouldn't be put directly on kittens but you may be able to put some on an area around their pen... not sure... I'd look that one up but Pennyroyal is a repellent.

Pm ing you some info...


----------



## Ferguson K

@Samantha drawz recommended I try Cedar earlier. I'm picking up a bag tomorrow, he's probably coming to work with me so he doesn't get reinfested. I thought I had DE leftover from when we had chickens. I was wrong. I'll also be picking it up tomorrow.

We have also ordered a supplement from the vet that's supposed to help boost iron in kittens recovering from infestation. It's supposed to help them regain energy and boost the weak little immune systems. 

I noticed a few on them on Sunday/Monday. Sprayed, bathed, gave Frank an early dose of monthly comfortis and advantage multi  (They're all on it. All adults.) Lost one the night we lost Frank. Wasn't sure what it was. Lost two last night and two today within about twelve hours of each other. 

Now that Simon is mostly clean, I'll just stash him in my office during the day and being him home at night so I can keep an eye on him. We have a bet next door to us that has always been helpful and if he makes it until Monday when she opens back up I'll run him over on my lunch break to see if she has something safe for a kitten of his size.

I would just get something to put on him directly but everything I find is for 12+ weeks... consultveterinarian for use on younger kittens. I shall consult.


----------



## Baymule

Gee, you are sure having a time of it! Big hugs!  Even though I hate to use chemicals, fleas in the house is one thing I just can't stand. I have used sevin dust, sprinkled in the floors and it kills fleas dead. Vacuum or sweep up. Repeat in a week.


----------



## babsbag

I am so sorry about your kittens.   

Sevin will work but I wouldn't use it on cats. I haven't had kittens with fleas (knock on wood) but I came very close to losing some pups to the fleas. What my vet had me do was take a dose of advantage and divide it up in a syringe so that I split one dose among 5 pups. I hope the kitty makes it ok.


----------



## sadieml

Dear, dear K......my heart is overflowing with compassion for you.  Times when we are overwhelmed by so many storms, we need our friends to hold us up, so that's just what we will all do.  I will hold you close in my heart and keep you constantly in my prayers.  Every time I see or hear or think "cat" will be a reminder to lift you up. I stand with you to keep the enemy at bay, and will not give him leave to steal your joy or break your spirit.  Others of you out there of like faith can do so, also.  The Lord (and you?) can let us know when the attack has ended.  Hang in there!


----------



## Mike CHS

I moved into a house many years ago that was infested with fleas and after some reading found that Borax was about best to treat for them.  I just sprinkled it along the edges of the carpet and brushed it in.  It did take a couple of treatments because it doesn't kill the eggs.  I didn't have any problem with discoloration of the carpet but it might be an issue.


----------



## Southern by choice

Borax is great, DE also... mixing them works well. Problem is you really need to grind it into the carpets and you don't want to just vacuum it up.


----------



## Ferguson K

The majority of the flooring in my house is plywood atm. We haven't put in the new flooring yet. We have borax on hand already, I use it in the kitchen. 

I'll try that. 

We have tried fipronil, pyrethrin, permethrin (a pyrethrin product ), Raid, and a few others. I've probably purchased  $100+ in the last week trying to get rid of them. 

I left Simon with my husband today because he's home and can keep an eye out. He's going to put him in the shed while he vaccuums and sprays again today. I have used seven outside, but never in the house. Pretty sure we have some in our growing cabinet.


----------



## Baymule

No, don't use sevin on animals, just on the floor-and only if nothing else works. I have used borax in the yard and it took care of the fleas.


----------



## Ferguson K

Thanks y'all. Simon appreciates the help.

My vet came shopping through the store today, cornered him. Now i dont have to bother the vet in Madisonville in Monday. He said the stuff I have for the adult cats will work, just dillute it. It's less likely to kill him than the fleas anyway and we need to get them off.

So he's getting that, the supplement, and daily baths until we're back under control.

The dogs are in advantage multi and I don't see these issues on them until it's time to apply a new dose.


----------



## Ferguson K

I picked up more supplies to spray the house with. John spent the day spraying the yard. Done before the rain started. So now we're going to spray again after the rain. I've also got some triazicide? It supposed to work better than the Sevendust, and as much of that as I've already put out in the yard I'm willing to give it a try.


----------



## Ferguson K

We managed to spray the house twice today. Spread borax, de, and seven powder around the house. Sprayed again with demon. There's still fleas in some areas but they're dying. I'll wait to run the vacuum until tomorrow. 

Simon is doing better now, he's had three flea baths in 24 hours. The stuff the vet recommended is helping tremendously. Here's a before and after bath picture. Huge difference. They had all gone up to his face because I had sprayed him prior too bathing, pet the bets recommendation. Then bathed him using @Southern by choice 'a recommendations and sprayed him again once he was dry... end result?  Little to no fleas on Simon.



 

 

 

 

 

Also have I mentioned lately how much a LIVE Onyx? She's a spoiled brat. Gets to eat before we milk the girls. She saw me mixing feed and screamed until I let her out, off to the stand she ran. She just knew if She stood there long enough and screamed at me I would feed her. 

She was right...



 

The girls only gave us 4cups this evening. 2 cups shy of our usual, with Poppy being out leading lady. Lilly have 1, Poppy gave 1.5, and Red gave almost 1.5. 

We figured out that the kids are draining them dry. I watched Red go from a bag so full and tight she could barely walk to 20 minutes later she was almost empty and sagging. She was on babysitting duty and apparently lets all the kids drink! Madness! So some time this week we are building a day pen for the kids, we milk in the evenings, to help increase production. 

We shall see.


----------



## Southern by choice

Glad you are making headway with those fleas.  

Onyx, I have a feeling is going to end up being a DIVA!


----------



## Latestarter

Holy she-ite!!! I do feel sorry for that poor kitten  and understand/can see why you lost the others... Day-am  that's a LOT of fleas for one small kitty .  I haven't had to deal with fleas for a very long time  ... basically since I moved here to CO. I have to say I DREAD having to deal with them again as I'm sure both those & ticks will be wherever I end up .  I feel for you too, trying to get them all DEAD! I really hate biting bugs to include ticks, fleas, skeeters, black flies, horse flys, gnats... I'm sure y'all agree.

Onyx sounds like an AWESOME goat! That's funny that she's so intelligent and seems to have you all figured out


----------



## MrsKuhn

All the feels. Hugs for your troubles, love for the precious babies and fingers crossed you get rid of these pests and keep them away


----------



## babsbag

I used to shampoo my carpets weekly to combat fleas...but you can't shampoo plywood so guess that won't work. I hate using poisons but sometimes there really is no other options. Simon looks a lot happier with no fleas.

The fleas on my pups were so bad one year that I thought they just had dirt ground into the bridge of their noses. I also wondered why they were so quiet at 4 weeks of age, and then I realized that the "dirt" was flea dander...OMG did I feel horrible. I combed them with the flea comb and just dropped the fleas in a bucket of water, there were thousands of them. I did that about every 4 hours for a day or two. Fortunately their bed was a kiddie pool so that was easy to clean. I used flea spray on the floor under it (they were in my barn). Then I used Advantage on mom and Comfortis on dad and the mini doses of Advantage on the pups. Also started adding foods high in iron to their dog food and in a week I suddenly had normal "not so quiet" puppies. I am sure I came close to losing them.


----------



## Ferguson K

babsbag said:


> I used to shampoo my carpets weekly to combat fleas...but you can't shampoo plywood so guess that won't work. I hate using poisons but sometimes there really is no other options. Simon looks a lot happier with no fleas.
> 
> The fleas on my pups were so bad one year that I thought they just had dirt ground into the bridge of their noses. I also wondered why they were so quiet at 4 weeks of age, and then I realized that the "dirt" was flea dander...OMG did I feel horrible. I combed them with the flea comb and just dropped the fleas in a bucket of water, there were thousands of them. I did that about every 4 hours for a day or two. Fortunately their bed was a kiddie pool so that was easy to clean. I used flea spray on the floor under it (they were in my barn). Then I used Advantage on mom and Comfortis on dad and the mini doses of Advantage on the pups. Also started adding foods high in iron to their dog food and in a week I suddenly had normal "not so quiet" puppies. I am sure I came close to losing them.


That's pretty much what I did.  Frankie had her kittens in my sock drawer. That's where they stayed unless I had them out for social time. I kept wondering why they were either annoyingly loud or very quiet and still. Then I flipped one over to check and make sure there was a full belly.... well it WAS full. Of fleas. So started the battle.

This morning he has a bit of color in his gums. We've been offering him Salmon with hiis milk and he's eating it vigorously. This also means he's pooping... a LOT.... and isn't litter box trained.... we have figured out the difference in I'm hungry and I need to potty based on the pitch of his screams.  He's sleeping in the bed with us now, seems to like cuddling behind my legs under the blanket with my chihuahua Anna. Anna doesn't seem as enthusiastic about having the kitten in the bed. Anna is queen, and nobody is allowed to take her spot. She growls at the kitten a lot.

The dogs have been barking almost non-stop since 5 a.m. this morning so I finally got up to go outside to see what in the world it was that they had been barking at, they were deer grazing in the pasture behind the house and they were not allowed to be there. The girls had probably been barking at those dear all morning long. Since they were already on high alert, every time a car drove by they would bark at it and run it down the fence line to ensure it knew it wasn't allowed to stop. Entertainment.

Now I'm off to finish inventory precounts before the crew gets here tomorrow for my annual inventory.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww!  I'm sorry about your cat and the kittens that didn't make it!  Glad Simon is doing better! Praying for you!


----------



## Ferguson K

The kids are growing quickly!

Lilly's kids already almost weigh 20lbs. There weeks old! They're the biggest of the group.

Poppys doeling is keeping up with the boys.

Reds boys are about 15/16lbs. Lean, but TALL.


----------



## Latestarter

I don't know, may be completely off base here but I get the impression that your hubby kinda "likes" the goats  He always looks so happy when he's carrying one around with him.


----------



## Ferguson K

@Latestarter for someone who doesn't like goats he sure does. 

Even calls the kids cute. 

I told him about a doe a breeder offered me for 1/2 price. He said well the pigs and you can get TWO goats from her.

Deal!


----------



## Ferguson K

It's raining so hard here, so fast, that we may be spending the night in the building. Tornados all over the place. Yay...


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Stay safe. Our teachers are hinting to school being held in.


----------



## samssimonsays

Ferguson K said:


> It's raining so hard here, so fast, that we may be spending the night in the building. Tornados all over the place. Yay...


STAY SAFE!


----------



## MrsKuhn

Ferguson K said:


> It's raining so hard here, so fast, that we may be spending the night in the building. Tornados all over the place. Yay...



STAY SAFE!!


----------



## Latestarter

We have a big T-storm passing to the south of us here now... been thundering and rumbling the house for over an hour. We're just getting sprinkles and no tornadic activity yet...  Hope you make it through unscathed.


----------



## Ferguson K

It's letting up. The store to the west of us ( College station ) closed down.

College station Lowe's and Home Depot had tornadoes go through their buildings.

We're in the "eye" of this storm right now.


----------



## MrsKuhn




----------



## Latestarter

hope you come through OK!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hang in there - hope tomorrow isn't a repeat.....but they say it's gonna be - ugh.  Find a high/dry place and hunker down!


----------



## samssimonsays

Hoping all is ok!


----------



## Ferguson K

@frustratedearthmother 

Did y'all survive it?

@Baymule and @Devonviolet ?

The water rescue squad just flew by the store. 

Rain is letting up, no more tornadoes. We're still watching the radar, says it's supposed to be bad.


----------



## Baymule

We got very little of this storm. We got a half inch of rain, lots of wind, but nothing bad. Tomorrow we are supposed to get heavy storms with hail, flooding, tornados, lightening, and pink elephants.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Yikes! Praying that everyone stays safe!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope everyone stays safe!!


----------



## sadieml

x3  I guess it's that time of year again, huh?  I will start praying for safety from tornadoes and flooding again.

Our flooding usually comes in the fall-last fall was a doozy.  SC is weird.  We get mixed-up seasons, draught most summers, and flooding in the fall.  The past 2 years, winter was so mild it didn't kill-off ANY of the flies, fleas, and mosquitoes, so each year has been worse than the year before for pesky insects.  Also, we seem to be having a lot of mites and lice this year.  Vets are offering specials on skin tests, etc..  Since we had an intense fall 2015, and virtually NO winter, MAYBE we'll get a mild summer and a REAL winter this year.  Actually, though, I think we're gonna have a really HOT summer.  God willing, we'll be able to get the A/C fixed before it's too bad.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

We were spared!   It all went north of us.  Praying tomorrow isn't as bad as they say it might be....


----------



## Ferguson K

Looks like no buildings sustained major damages.

National weather is only reporting one official tornado, the rest were only "windstorms"

Tell that to locals LOL.

Made it home safe, it's supposed to be within reason the storm continues in our area tomorrow. Here's to hoping it doesnt.


----------



## MrsKuhn




----------



## Baymule

Well, no pink elephants dropped out of the sky, we only got 3/4" of rain and no crazy wind. My sister lives in Conroe, north of Houston and she said it was a heavy storm.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

We had a couple minutes of drizzle.. nothing more!  Feel bad for those that caught it two days in a row.


----------



## Ferguson K

Hour 24 of no power. They shut down the live wire up the road that started a fire in the neighbors pasture.

So far, we've managed to keep all 30 goats, five baby pigs, three horses, and all three cats dry. The five adult pigs are joyousing in this mud. Theyre tearing up pens playing in it.

I just hope Risky Rita holds off and doesn't farrow in this weather I have nowhere dry for her to go. Toni's piglets are in the only dry pen space and I doubt they'll share. 

Made her a temporary dry spot with an old trash can and some shavings. She seems to like it. If she farrows, I'll pray its in there or it's not raining. 

Karma has somehow managed to break her leg at the joint. John found her cowering next to the fence. We've separated her and braced it. I think she spooked and tried to go over, but I'm not sure. She doesn't like storms.

The water level is less than two feet below the freeway (45) in Madisonville. If it continues to rise I can't get to work. I also have to cross four bridges, pictures of two below, where the water has almost crested the bridges.

Did I mention we stilldonthavepower. Itsdark. Idontdodarkwell.

And I'm home alone.

I'm out of candles.

Grr....

Guess I'm about to take a shower and run to town for food and to charge my phone somewhere. I still see the occasional car coming from the highway so I'm guessing the roads are still open. 

We're not flooded at the house, just very wet. Very, very wet. 

With no power. 

Can you tell I dont like not having power? I can't cook anything without it. My propane stove needs electricity to spark, apparently.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I spoke too soon... we are under attack!  Lightening, thunder and rain, rain, rain....

So sorry you're without power... that just stinks!   Our power 'blipped' but we're ok for now.


----------



## Southern by choice

Praying for you all.


----------



## Ferguson K

@frustratedearthmother 

The radar shows its stalled. Did it stall over you?

@Southern by choice after the last floods we had last month, we need it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Seems to be... argh!


----------



## Baymule

The weather news in Tyler said Groveton got 12" of rain. When you can't watch the news, it's generally because you are the news. I hope your power comes back on soon. I've had the kind of gas stove you have, thank you Jimmy Carter (former president) for doing away with pilot lights on gas appliances to save energy.   I am reaching to the back of my mind, gas stoves went to electronic ignition to spark the gas flame. I am pretty sure that you can light the burner with a match, but not the oven. That is, unless the energy police did something else to gas stoves to save us from ourselves.


----------



## Baymule

Is that the Trinity river in your pictures?


----------



## Mini Horses

Do you have a phone charger that plugs into outlet in your vehicle?     That would help with one problem.  Sometimes stress of the situation prevents us from thinking well.

Any chance you have a fireplace?  I'm thinking little fire to cook, have light.


----------



## Ferguson K

I ended up charging my phone in my car. I've got about 70%. That'll last me a long, long time.

Still no power. 

About to head to bed.

@Mini Horses normally I would just grill. However,I was feeling lazy. McDonald's fed me well enough.

I'm getting worried about the food in the freezer. If I still don't have power in the AM ( power company calls and leaves messages, they say could be Saturday night!) I'm going to get a small geneator just for the freezers so a don't lose all our meat.


----------



## Ferguson K

@Baymule yup. That's Trinity river, which is up over 30 ft.

White rock creek feeds the Trinity, second photo, she's up quite a bit as well. All the bayous and creeks feeding it are swollen and over flowing.

We still don't have power. But my t.v. and internet bills just auto drafted. So. There's that.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yep - creditors are still gonna get their pound of flesh, lol!


----------



## Ferguson K

We have power!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Whoop, whoop!  Feels good, huh!?!


----------



## Ferguson K

The only thing we lost was some milk. I'm not going to cry over spoiled milk, considering that we had no damage to our property and all of our animals survived the storms.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Yay!! Glad everything is well!


----------



## Baymule

YAY!! So glad your power came back on! It sure brings it home how much we depend on electricity. Me? Oh I do love my washing machine, dryer, refrigerator, stove, freezer, oven and AC. 

Glad all your animals are all ok. If the Trinity is up that high, then downstream from the Lake Livingston dam is going to be flooded.


----------



## Ferguson K

The truth in this is unreal! 

Well Rita held out. She gave us four happy, healthy, bopppity piglets earlier today. They're just adorable.   There's pictures of them on our farrowing thread. 

Simon did not appreciate his biweekly bath earlier and has spent the evening chasing toes and attacking feet. Little turd is growing fast! He's all over the place, even ventured into the back porch earlier. That ended quickly when one of the goats came running up anticipating food.

Zinnia's mastitis is starting to settle. Sending another culture on Monday to find out of the antibiotics are working. She's skin and bones... looks terrible, but she's eating like a horse. I'll be posting a thread in a little bit on her progress... she's a rescue that I got from a friend whose been in the hospital. She was giving something like 12+lbs a day (sometimes 18!) and when she fell ill the goats weren't getting milked. One terribly full udder later and I'm helping her save the goat... I'm a kind soal I guess. 

The kids and does got their CDT today. Does got their annuals, kids for their first rounds. I'm a little behind on shots with as crazy as everything has been around here. I've got their follow up marked in my phone. I officially know how many goats we're up to because I counted needles.
. It's official. We have 30 goats. Not all of these are keepers, though. In fact Haggard and Hero go to their homes tomorrow. I'm going to cry. They're such sweet little boys and were our first ND kids. I'll post pictures, thankfully they're going to live with one of our best couple friends so I can see them anytime I want. They dont have kids either, so, these will be spoiled like that. Their last goat was! Hero will be seeing me again in 10 days anyway. He still hasn't dropped and I'm going to be at their house with a banding gun in hand for our nieces birthday party. If he's dropped by then he will be banded.

We may have found homes for the two Pygmy x ND does. It's not set in stone, but, they may be going to live with the last who purchased our Boer kids.

The18th we go pick up our new herd sire and drop off Lilly's buckling in Oklahoma. They're several hours apart, so, when we drop off Lilly's buck we'regoing to get a hotel to before continuing on. Then getting up early and driving to meet T.G. to get the buckling. She messaged me earlier, he's growing like a weed!

I think that's it for now. Here's some pretty flowers to spice it up LOL.


----------



## Baymule

So glad everything is ok with you! My sister lives on the west side of Conroe, close to the San Jancinto river and has 3 feet of water in her house. She's 68, has her health issues, her husband is 74, has COPD, emphysema, heart disease, and IMO they are too durn old and sick to deal with this crap. It's not the first time they've flooded. But she is dug in, won't move and will clean it all up, redo the downstairs and start over. I am frustrated in that she won't sell and move the hell outa there. I don't care how nice the house is, if it floods in rain events like this, GET OUT.  I talked to her last night, they had their dogs upstairs, they were upstairs (a real event for both of them since they go months without being to climb the stairs) had no food, no food for the dogs, and no diet coke. The rescue boats had come yesterday morning, but of course they wouldn't leave and are waiting for the water to go down so they can remodel and start over again. Their house is probably worth somewhere between a half million to 750,000 but I wouldn't give ten cents for it and live like that. My double wide is a piss-ant next to her place, but at least it is high and dry.

Rant over. I am still worried about my sis though.


----------



## Mini Horses

WOW-- Baymule, your sister is hard headed!    They can afford to build a moat and should.

Ferg - so glad you have power!!!!!    

That little piggy was being a really good mom to wait.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hopefully your sister will re-think all of this mess someday and get the heck out of there!  Preferably sooner than later.


----------



## Ferguson K

Today we said goodbye to Haggard and Hero. They were promptly renamed Cheech ( Haggard ) and Chong ( Hero ). They will be spoiled! Haggard was already gifted with a collar. I warned them about the use of a choke collar on a goat, and, they showed me the collar has been welded together to keep it from sliding down and choking him. We shall see! I can only pray...

 They had Ammonium Chloride, bloat guard, feed, and a few other Wether necessities on hand. They're ready to go with a first aide kit at home! 

We're really going to miss them. Hero may be a LOT smaller than Haggard, but, they're only a few days apart. He's just that tiny still.


----------



## TAH

Ferguson K said:


> Today we said goodbye to Haggard and Hero. They were promptly renamed Cheech ( Haggard ) and Chong ( Hero ). They will be spoiled! Haggard was already gifted with a collar. I warned them about the use of a choke collar on a goat, and, they showed me the collar has been welded together to keep it from sliding down and choking him. We shall see! I can only pray...
> 
> They had Ammonium Chloride, bloat guard, feed, and a few other Wether necessities on hand. They're ready to go with a first aide kit at home!
> 
> We're really going to miss them. Hero may be a LOT smaller than Haggard, but, they're only a few days apart. He's just that tiny still.
> 
> View attachment 18421
> 
> View attachment 18420


Glad to hear they went to good homes.


----------



## Ferguson K

I almost forgpt the best part! They brought us 1/2 gallon of honey. One is in the pantry, this one has a comb in it!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Heck - send 'em my way I'll practically GIVE 'em a goat for a 1/2 gallon of honey!


----------



## Ferguson K

frustratedearthmother said:


> Heck - send 'em my way I'll practically GIVE 'em a goat for a 1/2 gallon of honey!



I did! 

They wanted Hero as well and brought me the honey as a "payment"


----------



## Baymule

Glad the goats got a good home and that you made such a SWEET deal!


----------



## Ferguson K

Snapped this yesterday and forgot to post it with all the drama of haggard and hero going home. Little Lyra is learning to stand still and patient for her upcoming shows, she stood naturally like this yesterday after I let her out of the stanchion.

This will be easy!



That rope was what I was using to put her up. I don't know where my leads all ran off to *cough*puppies*cough*  She's learning to walk close to me as well.  It's nice!  She's going to be 12 weeks old Wednesday. I'll give her another month or so before I start showing her.

Zinnia had a semi soft udder this morning. I really wish I had a scale her side because I feel like she's putting on weight daily here. Her hip bones don't seem as prominent as they were the day I brought her home. I've been comparing her to pictures and I can sort of tell a difference, but not much improvement in the last 5 days. I'm really debating on putting her on some flax seed because I bet that would help. Her kid has been nursing off of her which I don't know if that's beneficial or not or the other, but it sure makes it easy on me not having to milk her out as often because the kid is keeping it pretty empty.

Here's Zinnia with a little pep back in her step. She's exploring her past you're more, browsing more, and all around just acting like she feels better now. She was half dead and didn't want to move the night we brought her home.









It's hard to tell because she still skin and bones, but then he is no longer walking on death's door. She's getting fed four times a day, and getting all the attention that she cannot stand. She just wants to be left alone to browse and eat and be a goat, but that's not happening here.

I'm keeping her after all I've done this last week to turn her around. I've decided that,  and her previous owner just brought me a signed copy of her papers and her kids papers.

So, guess I'll officially introduce Zinnia! My first LaMancha! Her kid Damsel is also going to be mine! The other doeling they're going to keep.









The above picture is them right before Zinnia gave up and went downhill. I don't know what I did to turn her around but she no longer looks like this:





So....

Welcome home Zinnia and Damsel.


----------



## Ferguson K

I accidentally deleted Lyra's picture when I got submit. Here it is...


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear she is doing better


----------



## Ferguson K

Everyone meet The Great Richard. He's a 5th generation blue eyes very light buckskin mini Nubian. His father was polled, so he also carries polled genetics. His mother was Moon spotted, so he carries moon spot genetics. He is everything on my wishlist and then some. Welcome home Richard.

He's only five weeks old and still a bottle baby. We're hoping that he's big enough come November December to cover Prudence, Lily, Poppy, Zinnia, and I don't know who else.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

What a cutie - congrats!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Catching up here....

LOVE LOVE that you are helping that lamancha doe! I'm partial to the manchas though  who knows, she may end up being a great brood doe. I know some folks who bought a very high end Lucky Star doe, she had bad mastitis and ruined her show career. Anyway they got that doe for $100 and treated the mastitis aggressively. She lost the use of half her udder, but even with that she was still a gorgeous girl. I saw her when she was 9 years old and was still going strong. I think they have kept every doeling out of her. 

Congrats on the new guy! 

Saw your post about your pig, glad she's doing better!


----------



## Ferguson K

Thank you!  Zinnia is doing well. She's gained a LOT of weight this last week. We're shoving feed and forage down her. Her udder is improving but I'm not holding my breath yet. We plan on breeding her next year to give her a little recovery time. Getting more milk out of her now and it's no longer chunky. 

Rita is eating this evening, even fought for food. Her improvement is also one I'm not holding my breath on. We're about to worm them again, the vet thinks the problem may have also been related to her recent worm overload. 

Me being sick the last two days has taken a toll on everyones milk production. I haven't been pulling kids and we've only gotten a quart in two days... the piglets and Richard have quickly diminished our supply. He's getting 16oz 3x daily, his first feeding at the house finished off what I had in the fridge. The girls held out on me this evening, and, he's barely going to have enough for breakfast. 

Guess I'll pick up milk replacer just in case. With the rain we're expecting through the weekend I don't feel comfortable pulling kids. They stress.


----------



## babsbag

Really happy that Zinnia is doing well, she looked pretty bad in the picture on the milk stand. Hope that she continues to improve and gives you many years of silly laMancha antics; they can be real silly.

Your mini nubian is adorable. Is he polled? It is my understanding that in order for a goat to throw polled kids they must be polled. There is no skipping generations or "carrying" the polled gene. I have 6 polled does, I have been collecting them. It started with one doe 7 years ago and I now have 6, two were born this year. I LOVE not dealing with horns.


----------



## TAH

Your new ones are so cute and beautiful.


----------



## samssimonsays

Welcome Richard! Love him!


----------



## backyardbunnies

I'm looking for a male French lop with pedigree for my sister in Minnesota close to Andover area but willing to drive


----------



## Baymule

Poor Zinnia! She is so blessed to have you for her new goat Momma! I know she will be sleek and gorgeous in no time. Glad your pig is doing better too.

Here comes more rain! I hope you can get back and forth to work ok. The water hasn't even gone down much from last week, and here comes more. Stay safe.


----------



## Ferguson K

I have really really got to get the fence put back together. Going to go out tomorrow and finish cutting up the tree so I can make the fence hot again. This is the second day in a row the bucks have been in the doe pen chasing the girls. No one acted receptive, and all the girls were running for their lives. I'm hoping this means nobody was bred however I'm still going to mark the calendar.

Karma who normally only gives us a couple ounces at a time gave us almost a full quart this evening. I was really surprised by that but I will take it. She may earn her keep after all. Zinnia has put on so much weight and her coat is so much shinier she looks like a completely different goat. I'm amazed what just a few days a proper feed and care will do. I made my first payment on the pair today, and will not be receiving Damsels paperwork until I make the final payment. But at least I have Zinnia's. Her half-sister got  reserve best in show a couple of days ago and also got best-of-breed. I'm hoping that once the mastitis clears up and I breed her again next year I might be able to show her, but I'm leaning more towards showing Damsel as she has the most promise. 

Richard is a riot. I may need to  bottle raise more babies. I really enjoy the bond that he and I are already sharing.

Let's not forget Simon and all the chaos with the goats in the pigs, little Simon is growing up way too quickly for my liking. He's on solid foods now but still hasn't learned how to use litter box. The other night he took a poop on Johns head, he woke up and was furious. At least it was just on the pillow and not on him himself but it was still funny to me. He is still getting bi-weekly bathes, and is on full time flea medicine now. Like a big boy. I just enjoy keeping that white coat clean so he will continue to get bathes until he stops letting me give them to him.


----------



## babsbag

Isn't he a beautiful kitten.   I have raised puppies, goats, doves, rabbits, mice, chicks, and keets but kittens still win my heart. I have done quite a few bottle baby litters and I told my vet that no more right now, too busy building a dairy...unless of course it is a Siamese or better yet a Snowshoe. Yes...I'm a sucker.


----------



## Ferguson K

I have always wanted to Siamese, and told myself one day maybe later in life I would purchase one that was pure bred. However life seems to have no problem handing me problem cats, cats that need rescuing, or starving cats on my front porch. All of the cats that I've had in the last ten or twelve years have appeared in my life for no reason. The cat I had for 10 years, I found one morning in my engine. She died of kidney failure about four years ago. Ko-T was found in my engine as well, on the freeway, and survived 30 miles tucked into the spot where my wiper fluid holder was on that car.

Frankie appeared at my driveway as a tiny kitten and was bottle raised. Gator was pulled out of the pipes in my old apartment and she's the most honory cat! Such an attitude. She also thinks it's okay to jump up from the ground climb up your side and ride around on your shoulder like a parrot. Mickey was left at the store by a customer and I took him home.

Before Dyno (whom I had 10+ years) and during her time a few cats appeared and left again. A few special cats,  like Annie who we rescued from high rising floor waters with a kitten in her mouth during a hurricane, stayed with us for their lifetime. Or like Tuftywho was born with his littermates on the coldest day of the year outside in the rain. They all survived, but we kept him. Or DeeDee who I had for 2 years before a car ended her life. Titan brought Dee home when she was about 2 days old. Annie cat adopted her and raised her. 

The car I had before and slightly overlapping Dyno was Rtse (pronounced Artsy ). My cat eating GSD Chance had him in his doghouse. They were good friends until Chance died (old age), then we got Rtse fixed and he became a fat house cat. One day Rtse went missing and I found him a few days later in the ditch up the road from us with a bullet hole in his leg. He had to have an emergency surgery and lost a leg.

It's like my house attracts the strange and unordinary. Heck, even the dogs I've had and still have are all exceptionally strange in their own way.

But I digress.


----------



## Ferguson K

Zinnia day 9:




 

It's been raining and gross here. She's feeling well enough she kicked the bucket over at feeding time because she ran out of BOSS


----------



## babsbag

Goats are so funny, they certainly want things their own way.

About the cats...most of mine have been strays or bottle babies too. The last cat I went in search of was about 25 years ago when my son wanted a calico. There are have been many kitties since her and they are all different and all my favorites.  Can't believe someone would shoot a cat; there are just some evil people in this world.


----------



## Ferguson K

First 12 hour fill:

Red: 2+ quarts! Holy cow! 
Lilly: 1.5 quarts! 
Poppy: 1 quart!
Aelia: 1 quart!
Karma: 1/2 quart! (Impressive for a pygmy x)
Taystee: abandoned shop and cheated. He's doeling kept her dry.
Prudence: still nursing. Boys aren't ready to wean yet. Put them back before we milked her but she has an impressive udder.

Onyx is starting to fill, just a little, I'm excited to see what she gives us.

Zinnia gave us more than she has been and feels like she's loosening up a little finally. That's exciting.

After the bottle babies were fed we ended up with 4 quarts in the freezer. *A GALLON*. Y'ALL. A. *GALLON*. In one day! *ONE*. 


Side note: gallon doesn't look right in all caps.


----------



## TAH

Ferguson K said:


> First 12 hour fill:
> 
> Red: 2+ quarts! Holy cow!
> Lilly: 1.5 quarts!
> Poppy: 1 quart!
> Aelia: 1 quart!
> Karma: 1/2 quart! (Impressive for a pygmy x)
> Taystee: abandoned shop and cheated. He's doeling kept her dry.
> Prudence: still nursing. Boys aren't ready to wean yet. Put them back before we milked her but she has an impressive udder.
> 
> Onyx is starting to fill, just a little, I'm excited to see what she gives us.
> 
> Zinnia gave us more than she has been and feels like she's loosening up a little finally. That's exciting.
> 
> After the bottle babies were fed we ended up with 4 quarts in the freezer. *A GALLON*. Y'ALL. A. *GALLON*. In one day! *ONE*.
> 
> 
> Side note: gallon doesn't look right in all caps.


Is red a ND or Boar? 
That is a lot of milk. Hope they keep up with producing a lot.


----------



## Ferguson K

Red is a ND. She's can only get better from here as this is her first real freshening. Her first breeding, with her original owner,  was lost.


----------



## TAH

Ferguson K said:


> Red is a ND. She's can only get better from here as this is her first real freshening. Her first breeding, with her original owner,  was lost.


That is impressive for a actually first time ND. Do you milk once or twice a day?


----------



## Ferguson K

I only have time to milk in the evenings right now. So that's her full days production.

She's impressed me time and time again. Her attachment isn't great but she produces well. We're keeping her doeling.


----------



## Baymule

A gallon!! That's wonderful! So happy for you!


----------



## Ferguson K

Red and Holly have found a loop hole..  literally. Apparently there's a section of fence Holly can reach Red through and they found it.


----------



## Ferguson K

I finally managed to get a picture of Gator riding on someone's shoulder. She does this every. Day. When we get home she jumps up and rides our shoulders for hours while we're doing chores. Sometimes she's a pain in the butt because she claws her way up if you try to ignore her and don't let her jump from up high. She gives off this high pitched mew and makes her leap of faith. When you hear it, brace yourself! She puts her back legs over one shoulder and front legs over the other while she rides around. It's quite comical to see when you're not the one she's currently attached to.


----------



## Ferguson K

@OneFineAcre you said something about day goat kids the other day. I think Lyra takes the cake.... she only gets fed once a day, but, look at this fatty.


----------



## Ferguson K

Fat*


----------



## TAH

Yes she is quite a fatty. But she is really pretty. How old is she?


----------



## Ferguson K

@TAH 13 weeks.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGaTsEiCo9_/

There's a video


----------



## TAH

Thanks.


----------



## OneFineAcre

She's not fat
She's "growthy"


----------



## TAH

OneFineAcre said:


> She's "growthy"


I never like my goat kids looking that fat.


----------



## TAH

Maybe I should let them be fat.


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## TAH

I only like them fat when they are going to have baby's.


----------



## Baymule

Great pics. Gator might be a pain right now, but one of these days you are gonna miss the cat attack. Love Gator all you can!


----------



## Ferguson K

Gator is never in trouble for her shoulder rides. She's been doing it since the day they pulled her out of my wall three years ago. She was Simon's age then.


----------



## Ferguson K

Simon update: He's officially figured out he can go OUTSIDE.

First objective? Get covered in dirt.


----------



## TAH

Ferguson K said:


> Simon update: He's officially figured out he can go OUTSIDE.
> 
> First objective? Get covered in dirt.
> 
> View attachment 18781 View attachment 18782 View attachment 18783 View attachment 18784


he is stunning. We had a Siamese cat named Simon that looked a lot like him, then one day he left and never returned.


----------



## Ferguson K

Took a few of the kids today to Tractor Supply to talk about Purina for their Purina Days event. We had fun, talked to a lot of people about goats, and got really really hot. 

It was muggy!



 
Titan and the birthday girl. She was telling him all about her puppy.



 


 


 


 
Nicole and the bottle baby. She almost took her home. (She bottle raised her current potbelly.)


 
She is worn out.


----------



## Ferguson K

Forgot this gem my husband took. Titan thoroughly enjoyed himself.


----------



## TAH

Ferguson K said:


> View attachment 18809
> 
> Forgot this gem my husband took. Titan thoroughly enjoyed himself.


Am I seeing things or are there lumps on Titian?


----------



## Ferguson K

Titan is riddled with cancerous cells. Every day with him is special. He has several grapefruit sized lumps on him.

So you're not seeing things. He's a walking miracle. (For many reasons).


----------



## TAH

I don't know if you do natural things to help him but sauerkraut is very good for dogs with cancer. There was one lady that took her dog to the vet and was told that the dog had cancer and that the dog only had 3 months to live. She fed her dog sauerkraut and six months later they could not find any trace of cancer.


----------



## Latestarter

Oh man... I HATE sauerkraut! Even if I had cancer, I don't think I could stomach it... Just the smell makes me gag.


----------



## TAH

I just saw the post about wonderful Titian. He is for sure a really special boy. I knew there was something special about him and now I no why.


----------



## TAH

Latestarter said:


> Oh man... I HATE sauerkraut! Even if I had cancer, I don't think I could stomach it... Just the smell makes me gag.


I don't like it either but I think if I had cancer I could muster it.


----------



## Ferguson K

I don't think I could stomach it either way!


----------



## Baymule

Looks like you had a great day! Titan is such a sweetie.


----------



## Ferguson K

He wasn't the oldest dog there. A lady came through with her beagle, they're regulars, and he is almost as old as me. He's 23 and still fairly active. This is him:


----------



## TAH

Ferguson K said:


> He wasn't the oldest dog there. A lady came through with her beagle, they're regulars, and he is almost as old as me. He's 23 and still fairly active. This is him:
> 
> View attachment 18815


That is old to verily active


----------



## Latestarter

Wow, 23 years for ANY dog is remarkable! That's the equivalent of a human living to like 125 or more...


----------



## TAH

Latestarter said:


> Wow, 23 years for ANY dog is remarkable! That's the equivalent of a human living to like 125 or more...


----------



## Baymule

wow! That's ancient for a dog. He sure will leave a hole in their lives when he is gone. He is a living testament to their love and care.


----------



## Ferguson K

He is very, very slow. Like a little old me  moved at his own speed. She said her vet has been caring for him for 15 years.

I was amazed.

They were showing us puppy pictures of the dog with their youngest child. They're the same age.

I was simply amazed, I've never met a dog that old.


----------



## Baymule

Our Lab died a couple months short of 14 in 2011, and it was like losing a member of the family. You get a lot of family history wrapped up in a pet. And I thought _that _was old!  My DH said he didn't want another dog, but our DD and family adopted a Lab/Great Dane mix for him several days afterward. Named Parker, he stole our hearts and is a valued member of the family.


----------



## Ferguson K

Parker is a sweetheart! Super smart, too! I remember him.


----------



## Baymule

Ferguson K said:


> Parker is a sweetheart! Super smart, too! I remember him.


Awww......thank you. He has made the full transition to country dog. He loves the tractor and loves to be up in everything we are doing. He is great with the chickens and sheep, loves the neighbor kids and is a fantastic dog. We love him madly.


----------



## Ferguson K

That picture doesn't do their size justice since they're both enormous.


----------



## Baymule

Our neighbor lady has 3 boys. They were over here one day and she got onto her 2 year old, scolding him. Parker quickly got between them and growled a low warning at her. My husband started to fuss at Parker, but she stopped him. She was impressed that our dog would protect her baby. She spoke sweetly to her son and Parker liked her again.


----------



## Ferguson K

We have named the bottle baby. 

Gar.

For Simon and Garfunkle.

She's still stunted, but.... look how cute....





Also, the peacocks are still here. I'm thinking Sonny and Cher.


----------



## Baymule

I love to hear peafowl.


----------



## Ferguson K

Well, Maddie and Connie were going crazy this morning. Couldn't figure out why they wanted in so bad. John sent me this about two hours after I left for work. Apparently the piglet was cold and they had curled up around her and snuck her inside to warm up.

This is why I love my guardians.


----------



## Baymule

Awww.... that is so sweet.  Doesn't it make you want to rush home from work and give 'em a big hug?


----------



## TAH

Ferguson K said:


> Well, Maddie and Connie were going crazy this morning. Couldn't figure out why they wanted in so bad. John sent me this about two hours after I left for work. Apparently the piglet was cold and they had curled up around her and snuck her inside to warm up.
> 
> This is why I love my guardians.
> 
> View attachment 18871
> View attachment 18872


. What breed are they?


----------



## Ferguson K

12 years ago this horse fell into my life. 12 years ago I was the most excited little girl anyone could imagine as I took her home. 12 years ago I would have never thought that I would still have my first horse that I paid for with my very own money not a horse that I was borrowing or Leasing. 12 years ago and we still have the same bond if not a stronger bond than ever before.

This horse is my heart. She and I have traveled the country together side by side always there together. She is got me through so many tough situations and always been right there when I need a hug, or a friend. Through every heartache hard time and every low moment in my life she has stood beside me. I can't believe it's been 12 years already. 

I didn't think I had had her that long already, because I don't remember bringing her home until December 2nd 2014. However I guess I keep forgetting that I kept her for almost six months at the stable I used to work at. She was my Wrangler horse. I took trail rides out on her, and back then she was so wild and really it took lots of gear to keep her head down and keep her from running away with me. Through the years she has slowed down, and gotten a little bit better of a head on herself. But she's still crazy and she still mine. So, with that being said, happy 12 year anniversary to the love of my life. ( My husband knows he comes second to her and has come to terms with that.  )

After all,  she did carry me down the aisle on my wedding day. 

2004




Here's some pictures of our relationship in the last 12:


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhhh - ya'll are so lucky to have each other!


----------



## Ferguson K

More that are over 10 years old.  What a wake up call. We're getting old!



 

 

 

More recently (last five years)


----------



## Ferguson K

Thank you @frustratedearthmother

I may never ride her again. I get mixed answers from the vet on how sound she really is. She tore a ligament back in October and hasn't been ridden since,  although my Farrier thinks she has regained strength in that leg I have three other sound horses to ride. .. I just won't risk it.


----------



## Ferguson K

After two months of watching him grow up from afar, we finally set out on the cross state ( country, HAH ) journey to pick up our new herd sire. He comes from excellent milking lines and we are hoping he brings some fine fresh genetics to our herd for years to come. 

I need to get better pictures, but, after a 22 hour drive we were more interested in throwing him in the pen and settling in for a nap.

He's out of Badmoonrizin lines and Prairie Wood on his Dam's side.


----------



## Baymule

Happy Anniversary to you and your mare. I hope you have many more years together.


----------



## TAH

Baymule said:


> Happy Anniversary to you and your mare. I hope you have many more years together.


x2
Is he a alpine? He is a cutie that is for sure. . I would want a nap after a 22 hour drive.


----------



## Ferguson K

@TAH he's a Nigerian.


----------



## babsbag

What a beautiful boy, hope he is all that you are hoping for. 

Love the horse pictures, you can tell that your bond is special.


----------



## Baymule

This morning we were leaving and Joe (blue eye in my avatar) met us at the gate, switching his tail. I realized he had a long briar vine in it and told my husband that Joe was asking for help. DH said he would take care of it and I put my window down and told Joe, "Daddy is coming to help you and get that briar out of your tail." DH opened the pasture gate and Joe went right to him. My husband untangled Joe's tail while he stood patiently. Joe is the love of my heart, he's 27 and we've had him 19 years.

I know where you're coming from with that special love in your heart for a special horse.


----------



## Ferguson K

Got some recent pictures of the bucks while we were out checking pens this evening. They aren't to sure about their new neighbor, he's awefully loud and smells like an intruder. They've been on high alert. It's kind of funny to see them so leery of something half their size.

I really need to break my camera out and get updated pictures of everyone before they go to their new homes. Henry seems to be fitting into his new herd just fine. He's got four mature does to chase, and his new owner is absolutely in love.


----------



## Ferguson K

The finalists are here. After much deliberation and discussion we have brought them home. These four are replacing the slots of Prudence's bucklings, Lilly's doeling, and Poppy's doeling. All four of those kids are going to their new home this weekend with Taystee and her doeling.

It's a new Era here. The majority of the herd are now registered with heavy milking lines. 

We welcome:

Honey Doe Farm Anabelle


 
3/14/16

Chunky Funk Farm Morgan


 
4/27/15
Morgan was bred but not comfirmed.

5SL Black Pearl


 
6/4/14
Pearl is Onyx's twin sister who I wanted originally and finally became available. Pearl is due July 11th and will come home after kidding to reduce stress. 

Texas Elite Caprine Shooter 


 
2/22/16
Shooter is unrelated to all of the LaMancha does. If we can get him growing (he's a little stunted) he's got a lot of width and udder genetics to back him up. If not he will be wethered and will be pen mates with Money (formerly known as Holler 2).

Annabelle has two third place ribbons under her tiny belt already. First show was won by her siblings. Second show by unrelated doelings. 

Morgan is half blind in one eye from an accident when she was a kid, but, she's got depth and as well as strong udder genetics and heavy milkers to back her up. 

Pearl is Onyx's twin. She's unknown and has a decent ff udder, but they didn't like her rear attachment.  She was bred to a buck that had strong attachments and hopefully improves this in future generations.


----------



## Ferguson K

I need to get updated pictures of Morgan and Shooter as those pictures don't do them justice. Makes Morgan look weak in the shoulder and Shooter's picture is from when he was three weeks old.


----------



## Baymule

WOW!  You got real serious on milk goats!  Registered!  Beautiful goats!  Awesome!


----------



## TAH

They are beautiful. You need to ship them in a box to me! @Southern by choice you have to see.


----------



## Southern by choice

Congratulations!   

I like Annabelles rear width!
I like Morgans feet! She looks like she is being a brat for her pics. 
Pearl is pretty! and Shooter is a silly boy! 

Can't wait for more pics! 

They all look so nice K! 

So glad you have some Lamanchas.  
 I just love their personality.
I had 4 goats leave today... one was a mini mancha... got a call later the lady said he just curled up in her lap and fell asleep. I told her he would steal her heart in a minute!


----------



## Ferguson K

I'm really, really excited about these four. I can't even begin to describe how excited I was when she messaged me with a package deal price. 

We sat and talked goats while our husband's talked hunting until it got dark out.

We're planning on co-producing next year as she doesn't live far...  she's my dairy mentor. We talk a LOT.

@Samantha drawz these are the does we were discussing a few weeks back. I ended up with this group. 


I am absolutely in love with Annabelle. She's super sweet and affectionate, really a people goat. She and Morgan sat in my lap the entire time we were there. 

Shooter sat on my husband while he and her husband talked. 



I'll post udder shots from their lineage in the morning. 

This is the lineage page she sent with shooter  (sorry it's blurry were still driving home)


----------



## Ferguson K

Shooters Dam is permanent grand champion and appraised 88 last year. He's just so tiny!  He's got a potbelly, but his fecals are clean. He's been treated with copper and recently had a bose shot. He's the same size as Annabelle and she's younger than he... i think Damsel is bigger than him as well and she's an April kid.


----------



## Southern by choice

Was shooter a triplet or quad?


----------



## Ferguson K

A triplet I believe. I'll have to look at his paperwork when I get to the house.


----------



## Ferguson K

Just got everyone settled into their pen for the evening. We will check on them in the morning.


----------



## TAH

Hope they settle in well for you.


----------



## Ferguson K

@Southern by choice a triplet. Third born.


----------



## Southern by choice

How big is he now? Weight wise?
Being a triplet he may take a little time. Depends on his birth weight as well as his feeding schedule.

Was he bottle raised? Is he weaned or still on bottle?
You said his birth date ... I have to go back...
4 months?


----------



## babsbag

Nice looking group of goats, I hope they all do very well for you and give you great kids and lots of milk.


----------



## Ferguson K

He was bottle raised, just weaned last week. She left him on longer because he is smaller. 

He's probably right at 20lbs. Not a solid 20 either. Annabelle is 25lbs and she's not much taller than him, but she is wider.


----------



## Mike CHS

Annabelle looks a bit rough.  Let me know if you want me to come take her off your hands. 

Seriously though she is a beauty and I don't even know much about goats.


----------



## Latestarter

Grats! They look great and you're off to a really nice start! I'm sure there'll be plenty of excellent reports to come in the future.


----------



## Ferguson K

We're adding an care to the goat pen today. 

In case you didn't know it, it's hot!!! 

We're about to have to quit until it cools down.


----------



## Ferguson K

We managed to 'finish' the new pasture for the goats. We've been at it almost non stop since 8 this morning. It's HOT. We had to cut down trees, drag logs, drive posts, pull panels, pull posts, drag panels, etc etc. Nothing went according to plan. We didn't manage to finish repairing what we tore down on the kid's pen, but, we will just get less milk this evening and I've accepted that fact. Kids and does running together like a herd of wild banshee's over the entire property while we were pulling fencing.

We had to tear down 330ft of fence in order to run the new panels, and that was just the cross fence.  Then we disassembled the old hog pen and pulled up all those t-posts and drug all those panels over. Long story short, we now have 1+ acres fenced for the does to roam around in. Yet, they still haven't left the tiny section they are familiar with.

When it (and I) cools back down outside I will head out and get some pictures. 

I'm super sun burnt. Dehydrated.... oh, and hot. The thunderstorms rolling in will be a nice relief to this heat.


----------



## Baymule

That is hard hot work! But I bet ya'll feel real good about getting all that accomplished! Congrats on a job well done. Send a thunderstorm up here. It's hot and my sandy soil is powder.


----------



## Ferguson K

I almost forgot. This cutie went to her forever home today. They're from the city. Inner city. The two girls that rode with her to pick up her pig kept complaining about the smell and were utterly appalled by the signs of animals doing animal things.

However they were obsessed with Simon and wouldn't put him down. Even took instagram pictures with him. I was amazed.

The girl who got the pig has had three pigs before. She's well versed on pig care and really excited to have a pig to fill the void. They're even taking the pig to the vet on Monday to get her a check up and schedule an appointment to have her spayed so she doesn't and up with problems later on. Once she gets the OK she will be bound for North Carolina with the family for their summer vacation. I'm excited for the life of this pig. She will be spoiled!


----------



## Baymule

I love happy stories! Isn't it amazing how....I don't want to say ignorant, that sounds unkind.....try again........how people just have no idea about the REAL world of agriculture? Hopefully, Simon will give them lots of joy and happiness.


----------



## babsbag

Simon is the kitten right? Did you give him away?  

The pig is adorable but not sure I could do a pet pig. Can you house break them?


----------



## TAH

babsbag said:


> Can you house break them?


Yes.


----------



## Ferguson K

Simon is the kitten. He's still here. I love that much like his mother to give away. 

They just thought Simon was adorable @Baymule


----------



## samssimonsays

Ferguson K said:


> Simon is the kitten. He's still here. I love that much like his mother to give away.
> 
> They just thought Simon was adorable @Baymule
> 
> View attachment 19252


 "HIS"


----------



## Ferguson K

Truth. 

Simon is actually a "she"...

The vet and I had a good laugh over it.


----------



## Ferguson K

Updates!
'5SL BLACK ONYX'
Due 7/24
Estimated 7/10

Onyx is a very large bodied doe and carries well. She's quite wide from the front view, she's already swelling and bagging up. I give her until Friday. Wednesday she goes into the kidding stall.





 


 


 


Aelia was bred on Wednesday to Duli. Unintentionally. She jumped a fence ( using a log that was on the horse side of the pasture ) and TADA. I'm just going to assume she's bred.


 



'Honey Doe Farm Anabelle' still needs a little weight but she's looking great!


 


 

Honey Doe Farm Damsel
She sure is growing up! She and Ana are a few days apart but Damsel is visibly larger and wider than Ana.


 

Cackling Ranch Holly
Home bred doeling. I have high hopes for her based on her mothers production. Not disbudded.


 

More in next post.


----------



## Ferguson K

Cackling Ranch Holly
Doesn't like her picture being taken. We need to get her halter broken...



 


 

Cloverhill Goats DA Lyra

Lyra is proving to have the depth and width her mother and grand dam promised her.


 


 


 

Miss Red
Who else thinks she's bred, not just fat? Her kid is almost 3 months old... I don't remember her and the bucks coming back in contact but who says it's not possible. That belly just keeps growing and growing and growing....

Sent off a blood test.


 



 



 

Chunky Dunk Farm Morgan
Would like to see some more weight on her as well.


----------



## Ferguson K

Chunky Dunk Farm Morgan cont.
Her left eye ( the one on the right side ) is the eye she's blind out of. Some day it's more cloudy than others. Most days it's a foggy blue. Today the iris actually had color!


 

Prudence
She's in the middle of a hard weaning. They really drug her down. 


 


 


 

Prudence's bucklings


 


 


 


Texas Elite Caprine Shooter
Shooter is a "little" stunted. With help from the vet we have located the cause, and with suggestions from a few members on here he has started a treatment regimen to rid him of his problems. It's working.



 

Honey Doe Farm Zinnia
Zinnia will be the last of the pictures I post today. She's gained over 100lbs. I did not think it was possible to bring her back this fast. I know she still needs some on her top line but I can not get her put back together through the top of her rib cage like I'm hoping for.


----------



## samssimonsays

Wow. I am blown away with how amazing she looks already!


----------



## Baymule

So what are your plans? A goat dairy? Breeding mini-Manchas? You have some very nice goats!  So far, what is your favorite breed?


----------



## Southern by choice

Morgan may not end up being permanently blind.
We had two severe eye injuries ( that is why I recommend eye wash in my emergency kit- lol). One with a dwarf, one with  a Kiko. Two separate incidences. Took months, and the eye actually went grey and bothe were "blind"... like I said it took a lot of time but eventually both of them had their sight return and eye healed and went back to normal color.

Hope that happens for Morgan.

They are looking better!


----------



## Ferguson K

@Baymule I plan on making soaps and bath bombs, as well as lotion and lip balm and many other products with the milk from the does.

The registered girls will be shown and all lines improved upon. I'm really hoping to have a large productive herd next year. 

Onyx and Pearl will be up for stars inn this milk cycle. They almost got them as FF and we plan on milk testing them / pulling kids. 

Miss Red gives us lots and lots of milk, but her udder really needs better suspension. That's fine. Kalu should have improved that in Holly, we shall see how she freshens in the Spring. If not Holly will be bred to Money and he had nice suspension but lacked capacity in his lines. Hoping to use him to compliment the girls that need help in these areas.  

I'm looking for another buckling to help improve production but that may be next year. I'm not looking that hard right now. 

I love my Nigerians but the LaMancha have quickly found home in my heart. We will probably use Money on the FF does and produce a few Minis. Time will tell. 

I'm really anticipating Red's pregnancy test. She's just so huge I can't imagine her NOT being bred back. Don't now HOW ( but I've witnessed Taystee and Aelia both scale the buck pen this week to get bred, hotwire and 5'5" fence couldn't stop those two ladies. They were HOT.) Red may just be fat.....

We shall see.


----------



## Ferguson K

@Southern by choice 

I've known these goats most of their lives and I can't honestly remember a time when Morgan's eye wasn't a shade of blue in the iris. The last month or so it's cleared up, and I hope it goes away. 

I'm thinking I can still show her since it's not genetic,  am I right?


----------



## Ferguson K

Spent our evening watching nationals and playing with the goats. Annabelle here hogged the camera.

Hope everyone had a safe fourth.


----------



## Southern by choice

such a lamancha! 

don't they just steal your heart


----------



## Ferguson K

She's really really sweet. All five of them are SUUUUPER friendly. Even my old market goats, who I conditioned 4-6 hours every DAY were not as friendly as these guys and on days I work they're lucky to get 2 hours of my attention ( most of my attention goes to does in milk)... It's amazing to me. I love them.

We've also decided to cover one or two more does with Duli before we send him off to his new home. He and Kalu are going to someone who has just started out and wants some nice bucks. Well, they may not be registered but these boys are what she needs. They were what I needed until I decided to focus on milk, lineage, and showing. 

So far we have covered Aelia ( accidentally, 6/30 ) and Karma Gene (7/5).


----------



## Ferguson K

Got the new nursery and larger weaning pen thrown together. Built more play areas and hiding spots for the kids to jump around on. They spent the evening on spring loaded legs. Jump! Jump! Jump!

Onyx is in with the kids babysitting for a few more days, then she goes into the nursery with her sister.

Pictures:




 


 

I have more pictures but my phone is being suuuuper slow uploading them so I'll have to try tomorrow. 

We also finally separated the piglets to wean them, the sows are looking thin with all those fat babies nursing on them. They're getting a special diet right now to give them more of a chance gaining the weight back. 

Also, this is how Simon decided to nap when I came in for a break. (S)He was hot. Simon is getting fixed as soon as (s)he hits the weight mark. We're not having another litter of kittens around here and (s)he's the only one not fixed. Mickey and Gator are both fixed. The stray cat next door is fixed. No more kittens! 



 

Simon was "helping" me clean the pen, chasing poop piles and rolling in the old hay. Now Simon smells like hay and goats. It's a funny smell for a cat. Gator prefers horse poop and hay as her smell, and Mickey doesn't really roll in anything to cover his scent because he's not a hunter. He's quite lazy. 


My Simon is a love big though, musty smell and all.


----------



## Baymule

Simon is so cute, he fell into heaven when he became your kitty.


----------



## samssimonsays

Love the pics!


----------



## Ferguson K

Baymule said:


> Simon is so cute, he fell into heaven when he became your kitty.



He's more like a dog than a cat, just like Frankie was. And also like Frankie he has switched genders on us, LOL.


----------



## TAH

That is funny


----------



## Ferguson K

Zinnia has recovered from her mastitis, AND her lack of appetite. She's back to being an eating machine, and really upped in production since recovery but I don't think she's at 100% yet. This is her 8 hour fill udder, I love all the goats we have from this farm.









I have high hopes for her lovely doeling that we got with her. @Epona142 I believe this is your pairing, it's your buck (LSP Just got paid). I absolutely love your goats. 

I am going to try and get updated pictures on my camera Sunday but I've been editing the weeding pictures and haven't had much time!


----------



## Southern by choice

I like her teat placement! 
She really came around! Great job!

Very happy for you K!

Make sure you don't skimp on a buck... Your little guy probably won't get the job done this year... Put a really nice buck over her... I would love to see a 24 hour fill on her.


----------



## Ferguson K

I'm on the hunt for a local buck to get the job done. The buck I found I was excited about turned out to be closely related. Broke my heart. 

I have a few months left before I get desperate, LOL! Worse case scenario is she's in milk a reeeeeeallly long time. She's not backing down, in fact she's picked back up tremendously. She's only.... 9 weeks fresh? However old Damsel and Penny are. Penny, her other doeling, is taller and broader yet Damsel has more weight on her. I'm excited to see her (Damsel) grow up / mature and am looking forward to covering her in the fall of next year with Shooter. He's also grown tremendously. I need to get updated pictures of the LaMancha kids.


----------



## TAH

Her udder looks like our goats. How much is she milking daily?


----------



## Southern by choice

I didn't realize the timeframe... yeah I'd just milk her through next year and breed her in Aug.

I have jearned if they will just stay in milk then let them... easier on them then carrying and kidding. Far less risk too.!


----------



## Epona142

JP is a right fine buck. He's going to be for sale after this season, as we'll probably keep a good handful of his daughters and have kept a son from this year. 

I'm glad Zinnia is feeling better! She makes nice daughters, we have a couple here. 

You'll have to come see me in January! Love making deals for my friends.


----------



## Ferguson K

@TAH Really can't give an honest answer here. I have just now seen her back in peak and prime. She's giving me 2 quarts on an 8 hour fill, and 2.5 quarts on a 10. Damsel gets locked up around 7 when my husband leaves and returned after we milk in the evenings when we get home.  She was giving (Forgive me if I'm wrong ) over a gallon last year? Not sure, but I'm happy with results. Her milk is still soap only, as it's not been 90 days since she came off antibiotics. She's still jumpy and tense at times. Big clumsy thing can't even get on the stand without help and she's my tallest goat!  She needs a step stool, and she's a giant. She can get her front feet up there then looks at us begging for "help" or stumbles over trying to climb it. She's a character.


----------



## Ferguson K

I'll be seeing you tomorrow, I'm supposed to be picking up a doe on behalf of a mutual friend of ours. Wasabi I think?


----------



## Epona142

Yup thought so. I keep better track of goats than I do people.


----------



## Ferguson K

I think we all do.


----------



## Mini Horses

Even worse, I will remember the name of the animal (& sometimes their animal kids) that you own, your face and not your name.

"Oh, Hi  --- you are "Pebbles" mom, right?"    How frustrating for me!


----------



## Epona142

Oh yes, that's me. I'm visually impaired so I don't always recognize faces, but if you tell me you're the one who bought that tiny doeling of Nori's three years ago.... got it!


----------



## Ferguson K

My customers at the store are just blursunless they have a pet or are in there daily. "OH! How's Sadie?" "Fine." 

Otherwise? Yeah. Sorry. I've already forgotten.

Oh! You bought Lilly's buck? How is he?

Or: Didn't you buy quail from us? 

Yeah.


----------



## Mini Horses

I feel SOOOOOO much better now!!


----------



## Baymule

Gorgeous goats, girl. You have some awesome stock to start your goat herd.


----------



## Ferguson K

Thanks D!

Damsel is taking after her mother in looks,  and I'm in love. Her first show will be in September. 




 

Need to bump off that scur somehow.


----------



## TAH

I love them!!


----------



## Ferguson K

Little man decided to take on the peacocks. It was quite entertaining. Clark was not amused with his antics.



 



 



 

This cat and mouse game went on for over an hour. They chased each other ALL OVER.


----------



## Ferguson K

My poor husband is a life savor and a saint. I really don't say this enough about him. He's been a total God send ever since he came home (Marines) two years ago. Without him I wouldn't have what I have today. I wouldn't have the goats (well, most of them...), I would probably still be living in North Texas in a tiny apartment and rodeoing. 

Today he's gone above and beyond. Just like he's been doing the last few months. I feel the need to brag. Today my husband took the day off work to drive to McKinney (4 hours one way) and pick up my mother, then drive out to Prosper (another hour out) load up her car from where it was broken down and head home. He picked up my nephew's along the way. They'll be with us for a little over a week. Before he even left to do all of this he drops the bucks  (Kalu and Duli) at their new home in middle of nowhere east Texas. He's still on the road home, has had to stop several times to let the boys go potty. When he gets here he's unloading the truck of their belongings and heading to his best friends. Then they're going to South Texas to help the best friend do some side-work and make us some extra cash. He will have been on the road 20 hours almost non-stop by this point. 

When he gets home Monday from this side job he's going to help me till the goats pasture and seed it while they go to the B pasture (wooded acre area). 

There's no way I could have done any of this, and my mothers car would have been towed and lost forever to impound fees. I owe him so much.

He's been putting blood, sweat, and tears into fixing up our house and he's gotten so far. He's opened up walls and given us an "open" layout. He's repaired floors and rotten walls. We have new Windows that are HUGE and let in SO MUCH natural light. He gives up having new clothes (I can't get him to go shopping and the stuff I get him he won't wear because its too nice, apparently... ) He puts up with me not cooking every night and eating take out specials because I'm busy with work and don't have time to cook. By the time we are done with chores it's late and we just want to sit down. 

He's my saint and my savior. I felt the need to take a moment and brag. My loving husband. My savior. My supporter.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhh, that's awesome!  There are  good men out there for sure, and I'm glad you've got one of them.  (I've got one too so I know how you feel)


----------



## Baymule

Awww...... in a day and age where so many people don't appreciate one another, your post is a refreshing read. In a day and age where so many people are selfish and want to know what's in it for them, your husband is an outstanding man. Yes, you got a keeper.

Hint on the cooking part; when in the mood to cook, cook a LOT. Then just warm up the leftovers.


----------



## Ferguson K

We have a new foster. Maddie and Connie have decided they want to eat him. He's a six month old lab mix puppy who want doing well in the shelter, so, we offered him puppy training here. Titan and Blue are great teachers when it comes to manners. 



 



 



He's got a LOT of learning to do. I think he's deaf, because he doesn't seem to react to sounds, time will tell. Titan has given him a few lessons in the house. Including dont jump on the old dog. The couch belongs to the humans. And my personal favorite, this is MY food dish.


----------



## TAH

He is cute!!
Hope he settles in well for you. 
Love the look the dogs are giving him.


----------



## Ferguson K

Update: not deaf, care free. 

Training has started.


----------



## promiseacres

Just a thought but have you ever tried a head collar instead of the pinch? My kids (including a 35#4 yr old ) walk our aus shep x without problems with it. Several brands available halti and gentle leader are. I have used a pinch but... I am sure it wasn't your first choice. 

Kudos to your hubby!


----------



## Ferguson K

@promiseacres I have only had Jack since Friday morning. At home he doesn't need it, only out in public, so I haven't had much chance to try different things on him.

I plan on getting him one to start working with him on walks. He needs to learn to not try and lead his people. 

He's learning to come when he's called and doesnt mind the crate as much now as he did on the first day. He knows he won't be left in it all day and he gets to be out of it (or outside) when we are home.


----------



## Ferguson K

I feel like I haven't been that active, but we've been busy. We're both exhausted and not much is happening around the house.

On the goat side: Red, Aelia, and Holly were sent to their new home in Wednesday. They're going to live up the road from us on 40 very green acres with a hard of cattle to clear the underbrush and genuinely be spoiled rotten. The first thing they did was take off about 3 acres back and dive into a bramble patch along the fence. They've been in that same patch for two days now and have just about eaten it down. New owner is pleased. 

Pearl's buckling was finally named, by my nephews, and that really hinders our indecision on selling him. He's polled and comes from GREAT genetics. I love his overall look and how he's filling out. We're definitely retaining him through the winter and will make a decision later on. His name is Mason in the Sky.  He is filling out nicely. 




 

On the pig front, we've decided to get completely out. Potbellies included. We are down to five pigs, three of which should be picked up today. Two going tomorrow. Then we're done! No more pigs! The plan is to tear down the pens and repurpose that area for a fall garden. We will see if we have time to do that. Until then I am going to toss some seed and hope for the best I guess, haha!

On the home front, well, we really haven't gotten very far. We've ripped down the walls inside to open up the main room ans it looks great but nothing is organized and we're still in remodel chaos. Learning to maneuver around my own house again 
LOL. 



 

The foster puppy is getting comfortable with our routine. I hope he gets adopted by the right family soon, but I will miss him. He's a total doll. Really smart, too.


----------



## Ferguson K

So my loving husband just want out to the shed to grab something for me. I hear him yell and see him fall OUT of the shed. I see him running. I see panic.

Me: What is wrong with you?

John: There's a snake in the shed!!!

Me: No, it's that black lead rope.

John: I'm getting the gun!

Me: Just get the dog! I don't want you shooting a hole in my shed!

John: *runs into house*

So I go into the shed to see what all this fuss is about. I don't _smell _a snake. I don't _see _a snake. I _figured _that there *wasn't *a snake. I was wrong. As I was tossing bags around and looking for said "Super huge enormous snake!" I see my lead rope on the ground behind the feed cans. I figure that's what he's talking about. I reach for it, and then I _smelled it.
_
Snakes have a certain small about them when they're upset. They also sort of like a mix of sitting things and fresh dirt. It's a specific smell. There *was a snake. I almost grabbed it.
*
Husband shows back up with a gun, and no dog. I tell him to not shoot it and run for the dogs. I grabbed Blue and Sugar and sent them to him. Blue threwthe snake to Sugar, who was standing by my husband, he fell backwards to avoid this HUMONGOUS snake. I fell OUT of the shed, dropped my phone, and got the **** out of the way of the dogs. Blue takes the snake and runs out of the shed with it. He starts slapping it around ( Have you ever sloshed water in a Zip Lock?) John let's him have a good few minutes with it and steps in, forcing me to hold 200lbs of dogs that _want to eat the snake right now. _He put a round in its head and pulled the head off and tossed it back to the dogs.

It was almost 7 ft long. It's been robbing eggs for weeks. Got a batch of chicks, too.

Good dog Blue. Good dog Sugar.













Also, apparently my husband has red eye and looks really creepy.... sayeth someome who I sent these to.

I admit it. I was wrong there was a snake in the shed.


----------



## Baymule

Smart idea. Why raise pigs when you can go to the ranch and shoot a year's supply for the freezer? LOL

Oh how funny!!  While I was writing the above sentence, you posted the snake!  When I got to the picture of John and the dog playing tug of war with the snake, I busted out laughing and had to show my husband. That is priceless! Still laughing..... 


I will suggest setting out plants for the fall garden. Unless it's greens, then yes, just scatter seeds. Time wise, for you, plants might be your best bet.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Holy cow!  That's a big a$$ sake!
(and have to admit that the red-eyed monster in the pic is scarier than the snake!)  

But, thank goodness it's all taken care of now.  Hate an egg sucking snake...ugh!


----------



## Ferguson K

Baymule said:


> Smart idea. Why raise pigs when you can go to the ranch and shoot a year's supply for the freezer? LOL



Exactly My point! 



> I will suggest setting out plants for the fall garden. Unless it's greens, then yes, just scatter seeds. Time wise, for you, plants might be your best bet.



I only plan on doing Kale, lettuce, and well that's about all I can thing of that will grow in the cold? Cabbage? Spinach?

Going to attempt another round of peppers and Tomatos before the frost. 



frustratedearthmother said:


> Holy cow!  That's a big a$$ sake!
> (and have to admit that the red-eyed monster in the pic is scarier than the snake!)
> 
> But, thank goodness it's all taken care of now.  Hate an egg sucking snake...ugh!



It was quite entertaining. Dogs are enjoying their snack.


----------



## Baymule

Oh girl, you can grow LOTS of stuff in the winter! Green onion sets, broccoli, cauliflower, Brussel sprouts, mustard greens, turnips, cabbage, and you can plant English peas in mid January. In your location, you can grow year around and always have fresh vegetables on the table. In Livingston, I planted carrots in the fall and harvested in early spring.


----------



## Ferguson K

Good to know!


----------



## babsbag

Playing tug with a snake.  

What kind of snake was that?  I assume it wasn't a poisonous one? We only have one kind of bad snake...rattlesnake.  I usually see at least one or two a year and was just commenting on how the Guineas are doing their job as I haven't seen any snakes. Well, I was out doing chores tonight and  like the Night Before Christmas...and what to my wondering eyes did appear...it wasn't Santa that's for sure. I called my DH on the phone and he came with the gun and dispatched it. He used a shotgun so no pictures.   I have a healthy respect for rattlesnakes.


----------



## Ferguson K

@babsbag  Texas Rat Snake. Not uncommon to find them over six feet in length. They are very long snake, and are in fact a constrictor knot a poisonous snake. It's really kind of cool to watch them eating eggs, it's not cool when they're your own eggs. This snake over the last month has probably gotten close to a hundred eggs from us, and I'm a little frustrated. I never thought we were going to find it, let alone in the feed shed behind the feed bins.











Don't tell my dogs, but I kind of thought they had been getting the eggs because of where the eggs had been being late. I have to apologize to Connie and Maddie when I go out there this afternoon.


----------



## Baymule

You have to put the "tug" picture up for POW!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

X2!


----------



## Southern by choice

We all know your DH is a handsome guy so that pic is truly hilarious! 
There are so many memes for that one!

That pic is gonna go viral I tell ya!


----------



## Ferguson K

He is mad at me for posting that picture. I think it's hysterical!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

It IS!   And, along with a good contender for POW - I think it would be hilarious as a "caption this" pic too.


----------



## Ferguson K

I'll do that when I get home!


----------



## Southern by choice

Aw he shouldn't be mad! First he is completely unrecognizable and second it gave us a great laugh!


----------



## Baymule

Tell him don't be mad--we already know how handsome he is!


----------



## Ferguson K

Didn't do much this evening. Connie, Maddie, and I are trying to talk Onyx into expressing that watermelon she calls a uterus. We would REALLY like to see some new kids!


----------



## Baymule

You could hug her a little too hard maybe......and just squeeze some kids out!


----------



## animalmom

Ah now Ladies!  You can't hurry love, and nothin' sez lovin' like somethin' from the oven!  (HA, not only do I crack myself up, I should get a life.)


----------



## Ferguson K

I dropped my camera.

Now there's a lot of noise in all of my pictures. Especially low light pictures. It's really breaking my heart, but, I am saving up to replace it. Just a little frustrated with myself.

I still attempted to get out this evening and get some updated pictures of everyone. That didn't work to well, as I ended up chasing this stick bug around for about 45 minutes and lost all of my natural lighting. This bug entertained me until my husband stepped on it, apparently he didn't see it. Although I understand why, it broke my heart a little. He was such a good subject!




 


 


After I spent a few seconds picking at John for stepping on the tiny, two inch bug he didn't even know existed ( nor bother asking why I was laying flat on the ground with my camera pointed towards the ground ) I got up and chased some of the goats around. Total failure. I didn't have enough light left to get good pictures, but, I did manage to get a couple of Onyx to show just how HUGE she is. I just can't wait to see how many are hiding in there. She's larger than any pregnant goat I've ever seen in person, these pictures don't do that belly justice. She's over 40 inches belly button to belly button. It's ridiculous. She's dropped quite a bit in the last few days, but her udder hasn't filled in yet. She's so swollen and loose I'm afraid if he sneezes wrong she's going to shoot kids out! Last year she apparently didn't bag up or fill up until just a few hours before she kid, so we will be watching her VERY closely over the next few days. Her 'second' due date is coming up.



 



 


John, of course, took the opportunity to snatch up Mason and haul him around for a while. He was 'lost' about ten feet into the brush from his mother and screaming his poor little head off. Once he was picked up he calmed down and settled into being carried. 



 

Here's a few of my failed attempts to get pictures of the goats, my camera doesn't like low light settings anymore


----------



## Latestarter

I don't know... pictures look fine to me.


----------



## samssimonsays

I lol'd at the thought of him not wondering why you were laying flat with your camera and stepping anyways.  what great pictures! I couldn't tell anything was wrong


----------



## Ferguson K

Latestarter said:


> I don't know... pictures look fine to me.



There were about 100 more that didn't make the cut.


----------



## Ferguson K

Anyone else think she has dropped? Or is she just driving me insane?


----------



## Hens and Roos

maybe a little , you know she wants you totally insane


----------



## Southern by choice

K- this is the wrong time of year... we cannot handle kidding "ifs" right now.  We aren't mentally geared  for this.  The rest of us are prepping for breeding.  
We have so much stress figure out breeding plans and prepping the does. 
and now you add this?  

What were you thinking?  
You can't bring this kinda crazy on here right now. Just sayin'

and- you got a 50/50 shot she has 
and a 50/50 shot she hasn't


----------



## Ferguson K

I didn't do it!

I bought her bred. I'm stressing about her due date mix up and now I'm going a little insane, and haven't even begun thinking about what bucks to put where! 

There's rain in the schedule the next week. Maybe she will wait until it's POURING.


----------



## Baymule

With any luck at all, she'll drop them in a big ol' mud puddle!!


----------



## Ferguson K

One blue eyed, painted, moon spotted, buckskin doeling.


One Swiss marked brown eyed with a single moon spot buck.

Not sure if she's done but it's been over an hour.

Pictures coming.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Yay!!!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congratulations! Finally! 

Cannot wait to see pics, they sound like eye candy!


----------



## Ferguson K

More to come. Shes pushing again, but I think she's done. Pretty sure we're seeing placenta not head.


----------



## babsbag

ahhh what cuties.


----------



## TAH

finally!!
Congrats to you and mama!!


----------



## Latestarter

Sweet! Congrats! Love those blue eyes!


----------



## lalabugs

They're absolutely adorable!


----------



## Ferguson K

Assisted latch. The buckling is having trouble.


----------



## Ferguson K

Both nursed, Onyx is cleaning John off. Number three has presented feet but she's not pushing.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats and hope all goes well


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I know you are busy, but for future reference give some Nutri-Drench if they are looking tired. Of course when you have feet presenting its time to get the kid out NOW. We had a few does that had real long labor and the Nutri-Drench really helped give them a boost. 

Hope all is well with #3 and possibly #4


----------



## frustratedearthmother

She may be tired - wouldn't hurt to do a quick check to see if the head is up and give her an assist!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I have a feeling that's what she is working on...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Waiting is sooo hard!


----------



## Ferguson K

Okay we have two healthy kids, the buckling needed some assistancenursing and standing but he's doing fine.

NOT feet. Placenta. I'm very sleep deprived (she kept me up all last night, too). 

Onyx seems fine. No signs of stress. Still hasn't fully passed the placenta but we did give her some drench as well.

Both kids have latched and nurses several times. 

As I'm typing this John is telling me the placenta is out, and he's checked its all there. Two very large kids. Weights to come.

They're cold (it's only in the 70s) so we have brought in lots and lots of hay to curl up on.

I'm watching them from across the stall. John is laying with the kids leaning on him, Onyx is cleaning the placenta up and also John. This is a huge bonding moment. She's "his" goat. 

This is my current view of the situation.


----------



## Ferguson K

Onyx has eaten the placenta whole. Good girl. She needed the energy. Shes tired, as are we. Its been a long delivery but she did great. Unassisted kidding, just needed help figuring out what to do next.


----------



## Ferguson K

The buck has GREEN eyes. Like, really really green. The doe has bright blue eyes. We're retaining both for now, going to pick the better buck out of Onyx and Pearl. Pearl's buckling is polled. 

Time will tell.

Her udder is gorgeous. 

Kids sire comes from heavy milking lines as well.

We're exhausted. Nurse Connie is, too, she keeps jumping in to the stall to check on everyone.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhh, so glad it has a happy ending!  Congrats!


----------



## TAH

So cute. Glad everything went well!!


----------



## Ferguson K

The kids are officially 10 hours old, they're both standing and walking very well. After the bucklings rough start I'm very happy to see him up and moving.

Now I'm off to work and I'm going to pray that they are okay while I'm gone all day. I might leave early, I'm kind of loopy. I feel like it's spring again and kidding season and the sleep deprivation has slipped it.


----------



## Ferguson K

I am in the middle of planning our upcoming show season. Trying to figure out what does I want to bring, but also trying to plan as much as 6 months in advance.

It's causing me to pull my hair out a little.

I'm having to remember that even though some of the doelings I will be bringing are TINY now, they wont be TINY in October/November. They'll be old enough. I'm having to count and calculate, bouncing between the seven does I will be showing this season, and it's driving me insane!!

Some shows I want to bring all seven ladies, but I don't know that it's feasible because I'll be the only one showing. What if the rings over-lap and I miss out getting to show someone? I don't have kids that can show my goats for me and my husband will be holding goats in between classes for me.

Seriously though:

*September *we have 2 shows, first show I'm bringing Lyra and Damsel. A ND and a LaMancha. No chances of overlap. Both will be shown in two rings each. Second show is undecided and I only have two more days to decide before they shut entries down. I'm thinking about bringing Lyra and Damsel again, but it's only eight days after the first show. They may not be recovered by then? If I don't bring them I will bring two senior does ( thought about bringing Anabelle, but she's not healthy enough to show right now and wont pass a health test... she's in isolation... that's another story in itself. ) The two senior does I want to bring will still have kids nursing on them at this time, do I separate the kids and keep them in the same pen 12 hours before the show? So the does fill up? Or do I just skip this second show... Two days to decide. I have a second group of does that I could bring, but I may not have their papers back by then. Don't want to enter does that I haven't got paperwork back on yet. September is close.

*October* we have one show, we're bringing three juniors and three seniors. All ND. However I'm still not sure how this is going to work because I don't have handlers and two of the three seniors would be in the same class, and two of the three juniors would be in the same class. This is the state fair so I know there will be a LOT of people there. Can I have substitute handlers? How do I go about doing this? Can I make it so my nephews can help me?

*November *same dilemma as October.

*December *haven't signed myself up yet, but, I'm eyeballing one and debating.

*January *brings us two shows and eight potential goats to show. It's also one of the largest shows in my area and if I could bring all eight girls it would be phenomenal. I don't have eight arms.... or legs... or eight of me...

*February *brings me to the end of what I've been stressing myself over, but I'm calculated all the way through May. Should I bring the whole group again? I guess that depends on how everyone is doing. If the same doe keeps placing at the bottom of all of her classes, we likely won't continue to show her. Again, time will tell.


I feel like I'm pulling hair out.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Where/what shows are you going to?  I've been meaning to get myself to a dairy goat show one of these days!  If there was one fairly close I might just have to go be an observer!


----------



## Ferguson K

So!
September 11- West Texas Livestock Show and Rodeo -Abiline. (Entered 3)
September 19- Tri State Fair and Rodeo - Amarillo (Pending)
October 2- State Fair of Texas - Dallas (Entering 5)
November 11-12 - Louisiana State Fair and Rodeo - Shreveport ( Entering 5 or 6)

December no shows

January 17 - Southwestern Dairy Goat Show - (Bringing 5 or 6)
March 6-7 - Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo (Bringing 5-7)


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Cool - thanks!


----------



## Ferguson K

There's a few in between these a little furthur out, but, I'm only one person of limited funds and weekends!


----------



## Latestarter

Busy, busy, busy...


----------



## Baymule

So glad that everything went well with Onyx and her kids. They are beautiful. Love the pic of John laying down with them. He sure makes a good goatie grandpa!


----------



## Ferguson K

It is with great sadness I report that we have lost the buckling.

We did all we could. He just wouldn't stand or nurse. He failed to thrive and is at peace now


----------



## Baymule

So sorry. With great anticipation we wait for the births. With joy we welcome the babies into the world. But sometimes for reasons we know not, they leave us far too soon. So sorry.


----------



## Ferguson K

The first photo was taken about an hour before we lost him. Poor thing. Never did act like a kid. He sure was pretty though, and had very unique green eyes.

His sister is bouncing all over the place and doing well.

John was more upset than me, I think, but he did have to bury it for me as I didn't have it in me....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhhhhh, so sorry!


----------



## Latestarter

Damned shame  So sorry. He's at rest now.


----------



## TAH

So sad to hear this!!


----------



## Alexz7272

I am so sorry you lost him


----------



## Ferguson K

At some point in the last hour we lost the Doling as well. My heart is broken.


----------



## Alexz7272

I am so so very sorry @Ferguson K


----------



## animalmom

Whoa, so sorry.


----------



## Latestarter

Ohhhh man.... WTH? so sorry! Any idea what happened? That just plain sucks!


----------



## Ferguson K

No idea.

We burried them side by side.

I was really excited for these kids.


----------



## babsbag

I am so sorry, that just really stinks.  I know they are buried but did you consider a necropsy?  I think I would really need to know what happened.


----------



## Ferguson K

Honestly it as probably this wet, cold rain. We considered putting a light up but we're scared of fire. Considered making a blanket for them with old socks, couldn't find any. Both kids were found in the same spot of the stall, in the pile of hay. Onyx paws her hay. Either they got pawed into that corner and she laid on them or they were cold and chilled.

Less than an hour before the doeling we lost I watched her nursing and playing. She curled up in my lap, I put her in the pile of shavings she liked to sleep on. She got up and ran to Onyx and nursed. I went inside.


The rain came down like someone cut a hole in the ocean. I went out to check and found her against the corner, splayed out. Exactly how I found the buckling. Same spot, same position.

I don't know.

I considered a necropsy but I talked to my vet about an hour ago(he's been with me through a LOT lately) and he said they probably got squished. They didn't look squished. But Onyx is big, wouldn't take much I supposed. He said that or the dampness in the air, they may have chilled. They were 3.5 and 4.1 lbs at death. Doeling was considerably larger.


----------



## babsbag

It is so heartbreaking to lose the babies.


----------



## Ferguson K

I had been excoted for these kids sincethe the breeding was planned. I waited and waited on Onyx to deliver. I cried two days in a row as we lost both kids.

It's not only an emotional loss, but a financial loss. I don't know what hurts more.

They were gorgeous.


----------



## babsbag




----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm so sorry.


----------



## goatgurl

oh, fergie, i'm so sorry that you lost both the babies.  nothing else to say, i'm so sorry.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I am so sorry...


----------



## norseofcourse

I am so sorry you lost them      I am heartbroken for you, too....


----------



## Baymule

Oh no! I am so sad for you. I just don't know what to say besides am so sorry. Losing one was bad enough, but both is devastating. I wish I could give you a big hug and cry with you.


----------



## TAH

I am so very sorry


----------



## Ferguson K

Onyx is TIGHT on her left. Barely got any milk out, she's been milking fine until this morning. Got almost 2 cups out of the right side.

Didn't milk her this morning. Wrapped her udder in spearmint and massaged it for about 30 minutes before putting her up. Doesn't act like mastitis, but it's clearly not right. This evening we got a little from the left and a lot from the right. 

Just add it up on this week's bad luck pool.




 

Pictured post milking. I'll be inserting a canular in the morning to see if we can get the blockage out. 



 

Right side was pretty empty after I got done, albeit a little fleshy. Left will get another canular to relieve pressure in the morning. I think she's just over filling.


----------



## babsbag

Make sure you have everything sterile and then even more sterile when you put the teat cannula in. It can be a straight shot for bacteria to enter the udder. I bought some peppermint udder cream at TSC that I used for massages on over full udders, it seem to really help. Hope that it isn't mastitis.


----------



## Ferguson K

@babsbag me too. I really think she's just over full. I'm about to go bleach everything and glove up, but I'm hoping she doesn't need it and I can massage it out. It was still soft yesterday, just wouldn't come out.


----------



## TAH

My doe did this after her kid died. I have heard they will.Just dry up because they font have milk in all they have is colostrum. I wouldn't milk her at all.


----------



## Ferguson K

She's not dry. It just won't come out.

I'm not drying her up.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I am so sorry about the kids 
How devastating 

I prefer to sanitize with chlorhexidine over bleach or iodine. Chlorhexidine does not become inactivated when it comes into contact with organic material but bleach and iodine do.


----------



## Ferguson K

I ended up getting quite a bit out this morning. I rubbed her down with more spearmint and spearmint udder balm. I massaged her for about 30-45 minutes, got a little more out, and put her up. Udder looks better this morning. I'm going to hold off on the canular for now. I can still get milk out and it's still soft. If I can break up the plug I can get the rest out. I'll be trying again when we get back to the house from shopping. Then again when I milk the girls this afternoon.


----------



## Ferguson K

She was squatting, but you can see she's not nearly as lopsided.












Sully and his best lady, Pearl. He's quite fond of her.












Lyra had trouble with the stanch. She's still small enough to slip her head out and doesn't stay put. She cracks me up. Going to be trimming her and Damsel out next week for their upcoming show.




Sully was 210 lbs before we shaved him. With all the mats gone, hes probably closer to 180. We aquired him after his owner had a stroke. He's a good boy. Just a gentle giant.





He Looks me in the eye when I'm sitting down.


----------



## Ferguson K

With that, I should introduce Sully. He's 4+ years old rescue. Neutered, sweetheart. He LOVES me. He gives me hugs when I come home, follows me around when we're doing chores, and protects me from all the dangers of the world. The girls are not fond of him at all and are getting used to him through the fence. 

He needs a little work before going on into the pasture, but I think once he realizes he's not supposed to mouth the goats we will be fine. 

He was pastured with cattle before us, and has been with his rescuer in a house setting most recently. 

He's a monster. Doesn't fit in my car.


----------



## Baymule

I'm in love with Sully  He is HUGE!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

He sure is!  And, his face looks so smoochable, lol!  What a sweetie


----------



## Ferguson K

@Southern by choice  Sully in all his glory.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

I'm so sorry about your goats.


----------



## babsbag

Glad you got some milk out of her. I have spent literally hours, and I am being serious, trying to milk out a full udder. It was incredibly hard to do with an overfull udder and little tiny teats on a FF. hoping the best for you. 

@TAH As far as her having only colostrum...the tragic death of her kids is not different for her physically than it would be if the kids were pulled at birth. She would have to be milked a few times to clear out the colostrum, but she should continue to make milk as long as she is milked.


----------



## TAH

babsbag said:


> Glad you got some milk out of her. I have spent literally hours, and I am being serious, trying to milk out a full udder. It was incredibly hard to do with an overfull udder and little tiny teats on a FF. hoping the best for you.
> 
> @TAH As far as her having only colostrum...the tragic death of her kids is not different for her physically than it would be if the kids were pulled at birth. She would have to be milked a few times to clear out the colostrum, but she should continue to make milk as long as she is milked.


We didn't milk her at all to dry her up. She did it all on her own. As Ferguson says she is not drying her off so yes she will keep producing milk. I didn't want our alpine in milk.


----------



## Ferguson K

Can you tell I'm off today?  Aside from spending more $$$ on getting my car fixed than I intended, and nearly drowning my savings, I've taken lots of pictures on my phone around the farm and flooded ya'll with a few of them. We ended up not getting to run up north for dinner with @Baymule @Devonviolet and @Latestarter due to being stuck on errands longer than intended. Between my car tire, my rim, and his (something) sensor on his truck he spent a good bit working on cars today.

Onyx update ( last one for a few days ) we have sent a swab over to the vets office to be checked for Mastitis on Monday. Just in case. I was able to clear 8oz of liquid out, and it was very thick and yellow. Clearly still colostrum. The right udder is producing a thicker white milk, having been cleared of all colostrum it is producing nice fatty substance. The left udder ( clogged ) was massaged for another hour or so this evening. John and I took turns while we were feeding, taking turns rubbing/feeding critters kept our hands from cramping up to bad. Once we finally gave up on getting anything else out I went ahead and put her away.

I pulled Mason and Lyra out and let them finish cleaning up around the stanch. The girls dropped a lot of feed this evening. Got some updated pictures of them, even if they're laughable. They wanted nothing more than to eat and be left alone. It wasn't working time, it was feeding time! Don't break routine! 

I still tried.

Here's Lyra:





And Mason:





It's hard to tell but Mason is considerably smaller than Lyra. This picture makes him look the same size because he's closer to the edge of the stanch, but, she's got about 25-30 lbs on him. He is now the size she was when we brought her home. It's amazing what a little time will do.

I couldn't get either of them to square up, but, I think they did well considering it was about an hour after they normally get fed.


----------



## Baymule

We sure missed you and John! Wish ya'll could have made it, but we sure understand about keeping the wheels rolling. Gotta be able to go back to work so you can buy more goats, feed, hay, more goats, dog food, more goats.....did I mention goats?


----------



## Ferguson K

You're telling secrets @Baymule !

Tomorrow is THE day. We pick up my anniversary present(s).

Have I mentioned my husband LOVES me?


----------



## Baymule

He sure does! more goats more goats more goats more goats


----------



## babsbag

Ok, did someone get you a goat?

I sure hope Onyx doesn't have mastitis.


----------



## Ferguson K

I don't think it is mastitis. I'm just covering my end, rather rather be safe than sorry. 

Onyx milked a little easier this morning and her udder is a little softer. No massage because we're about to get on the road. She's still not in udder distress, but we're getting fluid out finally.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Can't wait to see pics of your new anniversary present(s)!

Hopefully Onyx's udder is just congested from being overly full.  It is a PIA to constantly work on that udder - but once you get it going I bet she'll be fine.  Persistance!!


----------



## babsbag




----------



## Ferguson K

I'll give y'all a sneak peak, but we're 3 hours away still.

This is the grand dam to one of them:



 




Edited to add:
Sire's dam, SGCH/MCH Dill's XM Keena 4*M, the 2013 ADGA Reserve National Champion

Photo courtesy of Ellen Dorsey of Dill’s a Little Goat Farm.


----------



## animalmom

You do know that there of us who greatly appreciate a picture of a fabulous rear end, but we are sadly in the minority.  The non goat world would certainly view us as weird, to put it mildly.

Looking forward with great anticipation of your new goaties, no, I mean your anniversary present!


----------



## Ferguson K

Last year on this day we brought home Aelia in the floorboard. How times have changed!


----------



## norseofcourse

animalmom said:


> You do know that there of us who greatly appreciate a picture of a fabulous rear end, but we are sadly in the minority.


I'm with you!  There's something to be said for the way some guys fill out a pair of jeans  

Oh, wait... you were talking about goats...


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Ferguson K said:


> I'll give y'all a sneak peak, but we're 3 hours away still.
> 
> This is the grand dam to one of them:
> View attachment 21001 View attachment 21002


I know who this doe is! Took me a minute, but it came back to me Congrats


----------



## babsbag

Beautiful goat. !!! Can't wait to see what you are bringing home. 

@Goat Whisperer do you know every goat in America?


----------



## Ferguson K

@Goat Whisperer in my excitement I forgot to hand out credit. Thank you! 

Ellen has some amazing goats. 

It's been a long time in the road, lots of rain and stops, and one home turn around to get a rain cover for the goat hauler, we're almost there now. ETA about an hour. 

I'll post pictures(courtesy of the breeder) and pictures of them loaded up in a minute.


----------



## Baymule

Ya'll be careful, is it raining on you? Talked to my son a while ago and he said it was pouring down in Apple Springs.


----------



## Ferguson K

Just picked the girls up, they're loaded and we're about to get back on the road. Beautiful drive even in the rain.

Here's pictures courtesy of Harlequin Nigerian Dwarf Dairy Goats :


Harlequin BJ Junebug 1*M



 
2F Udder


 
1F Udder


 
Harlequin B Briar Patch


 

 

Picture of the girls loaded up: 


 

It's been raining almost the whole way. Funny thing is it was raining this hard when a picked up Aelia last year.

In fact it has rained cats and dogs on us every time we've gone to pick up keeper does. All the does and bucks we've sold were purchased during dry weather.

I sense a pattern here.

Very excited about these girls. Can't wait!

June is bred to Dills DR Banjo *B. 

She has her junior leg GCH and a very promising show record the last two years. We will continue to show her, and Briar, in the upcoming months. 

Here is June's sale as (courtesy of Harlequin Nigerian Dwarf Dairy )



 

I can't believe both of these girls are in my truck right now.


----------



## Southern by choice

So so happy for you Kate!


----------



## Ferguson K

Briars Dam:

Harlequin BJ Briar Rose (photo credit Harlequin Nigerian Dwarf Dairy Goats )


----------



## Southern by choice

Wooo Hooo! 
You must be so stinking happy!


----------



## Ferguson K

Southern by choice said:


> Wooo Hooo!
> You must be so stinking happy!



I'm ecstatic!


----------



## Southern by choice

I wish we lived closer K... I swear we must be related somehow.

BTW- I saw your new handsome boy! 
Good job clipping him too!

I am rejoicing in all your great news!


----------



## Ferguson K

I think he's to long coatwise but I'll trim him again before October, he's and Hollar are going to a show Oct 14. Hollar hasn't been clipped yet.


----------



## Ferguson K

@Southern by choice my husband said I could be broke and surrounded by goats and I would be happy.

He's right.


----------



## Baymule

How many years have you two been married? And Happy Goatie Anniversary!


----------



## Ferguson K

Next month makes 2 years married.

We've known each other since we were 16 though, so he knows.


----------



## Baymule

Somehow, I knew that. 2 years=2does. John _does _know that as the years increase, so do the goats??


----------



## Ferguson K

Last year I got 1 doe.

There's a trend forming.


----------



## babsbag

Does that mean I get 35 new goats in Oct...Please tell me it isn't so...

They are very very nice does and I hope they live up to your expectations. So DH knows that a way to a gal's heart is through her goats...that's sweet.


----------



## Ferguson K

He doesn't bring me home flowers or surprise me with gifts, he supports my goat addiction. He brings me home goat products.

He got me a goat show collar for my upcoming birthday but I'm not supposed to know.

Guess he forgot Amazon is in my name.


----------



## babsbag

Well mine doesn't bring me goat gifts per say but he certainly does support AND encourage my addiction. AND he is helping to build me a dairy, so I can't complain too much.


----------



## Ferguson K

Love comes in all sizes. That's for sure!


----------



## Southern by choice

Hobbies are good for marriages.


----------



## babsbag

Right now I'm hot and tired and need to go out and do yet another goat chore...can I have diamonds instead?


----------



## Ferguson K

I've got to milk when I get home. John volunteered to feed the other critters if I do the goats. Deal! 

Oh wait. It's still raining. Guess I'll be getting soaked! We sprung a leak in the section of the barn we milk in.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Happy Anniversary and congrats on the great gift(s)!


----------



## Ferguson K

We made it home about an hour ago, give or take. Took a few candid 'cell phone' pictures of the girls settling in and went around to do the evening's chores.

John is wore flat out. He's got a splitting migraine and is passed out on the couch.

If you ask me, seeing over 100 goats in person and realizing that one day we would be at that level is what gave him that migraine. He didn't have it before we got there. 

Edited to add: They're doing their QT in the kidding pen, as I currently don't have another dry spot to put them. Onyx got the boot and is back out with the herd.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

They look good!


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear about your losses , its never easy

Congrats on your new additions and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## babsbag

Southern by choice said:


> Hobbies are good for marriages.



They are especially good when he has one hobby and the wife has another...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats on the new goats


----------



## Ferguson K

Thanks again y'all!

I still can't believe they're here. 

We're really excited about the possibilities this brings us! June had been in the pen with Banjo for 45 days. I'm going to assume she's pregnant until blood tests tell me otherwise. 

I can't sleep. Still wound up from the trip. The breeder was very nice and knowledgable, and was happy to hear I planned on continuing their careers in the ring. 

I'll be seeing her next month with two of my "best" juniors in tow at WTFAR. Compared to hers though,  . My girls seem so small in comparison to Briar, she's only a month older too.

Haven't put them side by side yet. 

I really need to sleep. Tomorrow is an early one.


----------



## Ferguson K

Got milk?




 

Zinnia, T(PM) - W - T (AM). She'sgiving a solid 1/2 gal a milking now. I think she even has room for more in that udder of hers. there's a lot of fatty / scar tissue from the mastitis but I'm happy with the amount of milk she gives.


----------



## babsbag

How is Onyx?


----------



## Ferguson K

@babsbag I thought I updated. 

Not Mastitis, I think I just panicked because of Zinnia's troubles.

Her left udder shut down. Not producing a drop. Right udder is giving me TONS. I'll breed her again later in the year, maybe in the spring, and try again.

All the shoes she was entered in I'll just have to put a replacement doe in.


----------



## Ferguson K

Post milking. You can see there's absolutely nothing on that left side.


----------



## Southern by choice

is she a first freshener?


----------



## Ferguson K

Second. Her FF was a success and she gave globs of milk.


----------



## Ferguson K

Had a nice udder, too. I'll post pictures when I'm home.


----------



## babsbag

Wow, that is a little strange but really glad it was not mastitis.

I have a doe with a single and I didn't start milking her until her buckling was past weaning age and she was very lopsided. I figured that one side shut down and the other side he was keeping milked. Well when I separated them I discovered the opposite...the small side he was keeping milked dry as could be and the side I was getting a little milk from was the side  he ignored. Now that they are apart her udder is almost even again.


----------



## Ferguson K

There was almost 24 hours after the doeling died and I milked her for the first time. In that time she got really congested in that side. Within 24 hours of that, all the milk was gone and it's completely dried up now.

But only on one side.


----------



## Hens and Roos

we have a doe with a lopsided udder, this is her 2nd year and only had a single buckling. Last year she had triplets and a nice looking udder.  The smaller side does have some milk and we actually seem to be getting a little more out of it as we have kept trying at each milking.  Not sure why it happened


----------



## Ferguson K

I can't find the picture of Onyx's udder from last year.

Waiting to get it from the former owner again. She has to find it, too! I thought I put it into Kintracks but I didn't. *sigh*

I just got done going through and prepping my breeding season. I feel like I've already got a late start.

I'm trying to plan kidding times before the larger shows ( i.e. Houston, San Antonio ) and that means I need to kid mid January - February.

I need to put bucks in pens THIS WEEK.

I need to figure out where I'm going to put my bred does and my kids. I don't have a second pasture to use at the moment that's large enough. I could put the juniors in the weaning pens... but that doesn't get much space. For a week or two it wouldn't hurt, I just worry about crowding issues. There would be (five?) juniors in a 30x40ish pen. Two LM, three ND. Maybe they'll be fine. 

Then pregnant does: I have three(for?) does already bred that I need to put up. Currently the kidding stall space is empty. There again, I would have to worry about crowding. It is only 8x32, at the end it's 10x32. It's an odd size pen.



I am a little behind.


----------



## Hens and Roos

We wont start breeding until Nov 1st- for us here, the end of March is the earliest we want them to kid- weather is still not the greatest!


----------



## Baymule

I got news for you, you are always going to run behind. When you have children kids to go with the goat kids, then you'll be chasing your tail trying to catch up for a loooooooong time.


----------



## Ferguson K

So here's what I ends up doing. I took down the panels between the kidding stalls and the junior pens. All of the juniors, including the new doe, now have access to double the space.

The milkersare in the front pasture for easy access. 

All does that are about to be bred will be "hand" bred in the pen we just threw up. Big enough for a few does and a buck to be comfortable during their special time. 

Meat goats are going to the "other" pasture which is about 1/4-1/2 acre depending on how we cross the fence. 

All goat pens lead to the main pasture where the horses are.

By this time next year it will be cross fenced again and the horses will hopefully be in leased pasture land. Cattle people tend to snatch it all up. But we're also trying to buy the 2.95 acres that attachesto us. Nice property. Would work great for the horses. Or the 18 acres up the road would be nice, too, but we can't afford that.


----------



## Ferguson K

I made a map!

Now I'm going to bed.

The girls (and horses) currently share everything from the red line to the end of the property. I plan on changing that by spring.

I also think I'm going to put the bucks where I was going to put the Boer goats.
And put the Boer goats and non-milkers in the second pasture. 
Obviously that big GAP in the middle is a driveway, but we have to clear it first. LOL. It will also probably not be THAT wide.


----------



## Baymule

Looks like you have a plan. Plans can change, but just putting it down and making a plan sure helps. Hope you can get the 2.95 acres next to you!


----------



## Ferguson K

This picture is at least a year old. It still has trees in the properties around us and that got logged back in November.

But we've also cleared a LOT since this picture.

So I want to see it when they update the pictures and see how much CLEARER it looks. LOL.


----------



## Ferguson K

Hollar is turning into a nice little buck.

I really really like him.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Congrats on the new goats....there are never enough pens/stalls. We aim to breed for march kids but shall see how that goes because our buck still doesnt have his own pen and seems to be in rut but we havnt seen anyone other then the mini manchas in heat. Our one alpine at least is a non-seasonal breeder as she just had kids last week. Twin bucks of course.


----------



## Ferguson K

Hollar can't figure out what he's supposed to do.

He doesn't even seem interested yet.

He'll get there.


----------



## Southern by choice

We've had some late bloomers. It seems our late bloomers end up being the best with the ladies... they court them and woo them. Our does love the gentlemanly (new word ) bucks.


----------



## misfitmorgan

We find our's are generally trying at 5-6months old but no proven success yet lol. Our little rams are trying to breed the ewes and it is pretty hilarious.


----------



## Ferguson K

He's trying.

He hasn't started blubbering or peeing yet 

But the does sure have noticed him!!

He's penned inside their pasture. They're in lurveeee.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Ferguson K

Updates on two of our bucks, Shooter and Richard. 

Shooter is the one I got in the package deal from a friend that was behind on the growth chart. He went from 22.1 lbs to a WHOPPING 55 lbs in a very short time. He's filling out fast, this one!

This is Shooter two days after we brought him home:



 

This is Shooter now.


 


 


 

I didn't have any help getting him set up, but this is more about his record growth than his appearance ( although I must say he's quite a handsome little guy.  )

This is Richard now:


 


 

Even as an F6 Mini Nubian, I think I would like to see more size on Richard. His sole purpose is to breed my Boer ladies since his paperwork will take quite a bit to 'find'. I would have to help her go back three generations of breeding to get everyone registered, and I'm not that worried about it. He's going to make pretty milking babies for my milk stand and pretty wether pets. That's his job.


----------



## Ferguson K

@Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer 

You two would be pleased to see his changes.


----------



## Southern by choice

Weight gain going quite well!   

When was last fecal run? 

How old are these two?


----------



## TAH




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Looking better  

I agree, I think some more size on the mini Nubian would be good. But then again someone told me my baby goats are fat


----------



## Ferguson K

It's been about a month since their last fecal. I'll be taking one Tuesday when I take Lyra and Damsel in for their health certificates. I'm not aiming for a 0, but if they're significantly less than they were with them gaining well now I may hit them one last time and be done for a while.

Shooter's last fecal was  according to the vet.

He's still quite small, but, he's grown significantly.


----------



## Southern by choice

Goat Whisperer said:


> Looking better
> 
> I agree, I think some more size on the mini Nubian would be good. But then again someone told me my baby goats are fat



Well... they are.


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Hey now


----------



## Ferguson K

My bosses boss is coming to my store on Tuesday. Apparently my boss has been talking us up so much that he wants to meet my team. We are going to be moving full speed ahead through the weekend to get right. May even do an overnight on Monday to be sure we are 100%.

My Assistant Manager and I are a little panicked. We look fine. Still going to be doing some *name* touch ups because *name* likes things just so. My boss left a list of stuff to do before Tuesday. I have a show this weekend. Meaning my ASM is in charge. 

I've been in another store doing a clean up for 7 days. My store isn't "A" right now. It's a "C". Have to get back to those "A" standards by Tuesday so *name* doesn't look at my boss like he's insane for thinking so highly of us. His words. He called me "home" today after we got done with the other stores inventory.

Panic. Panic.

We're fine. I'm not missing the show, $$$ is paid. Hotels are booked and paid in advance. Health certs are ready to go. Going in Sunday night after I drop the girls off at the house and make sure they're fed and watered to walk final touches with my ASM. We're working late. She's an all star. We plan on moving her up quickly. I can't wait to see her promote, I trained her. She's amazing. Apparently I have a team of all stars, but when I'm not in the store they don't know what to do. My boss can't make up his mind.  So I go today and we look like we usually do. Don't know what all his fussing was about. Don't care. I only care that we get back to 100% ready for HIS boss. 

Also.

CEO might be paying me a visit soon. He promised me I would see him before the year was up when I saw him at corporate in April.

Panic. Stress. To much!

Packing tomorrow for the show. Packing everything. I'll be ok.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Take 62000 deep breaths and relax!  You will do fine.  Best of luck at the show and keep us informed if you have time!


----------



## Baymule

#1. Go to the show. Enjoy yourself and have fun.
#2. Come back and get geared up and git 'er done!


----------



## Ferguson K

Ring 1 down for Damsel,

7th out of 12. Would be be 5th but judge moved us last minute because she didn't like her scurs. I'm happy. Damsel acted a surefool out there.

I've been helping people show extra goats all morning.

Running now to the other arena with Lyra, who is in the next breed group. Then mad dash back to ring 2 with Damsel.

Pictures will come.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Busy, busy!  Anxious to see the pics!


----------



## Ferguson K

Lyra took 2nd in class, 3rd overall Nigerian juniors. 

Damsel got two 7th place ribbons in a large class with heavy, more mature, big name competitors. 

We're happy with both girls.

Both judges told us Damsel needed more maturing.

Pictures to come.


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Baymule

Congratulations!!  Way to go!!


----------



## babsbag

Good job. Congratulations.  Did the judge really get upset over scurs? That is crazy, scurs don't affect anything of importance.


----------



## Southern by choice

Congratulations! How exciting!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Good job!


----------



## Ferguson K

The first judge in the first ring said her scurs gave her a masculine topline.

Second judge didn't mention them. 

Both judges said she was lacking in width over thef does in front of her and that she was a little lean. Judge 1 liked her over all appearance, but thought she placed where she did because she needed more time to mature. Judge 2 said she was very well put together and would be better with size and length.  She was one of the youngest in her group, and it was obvious. The two does immediately behind her in the lineup were younger, and the doestowards the front were all 1-2 months older. At 4.5 months old I'm happy with how she did. She was very well behaved, only acted out twice the whole time. Peed on judge 2 when he was feeling her over. Screamed in arena 1 when we first walked in and played trampoline on me before settling down. 

Lyra was liked a LOT. Her feminine features, depth, and width were a huge bonus. Placed 2nd only to a doe who was longer. Very pretty little doe. She got BOB, GCH Jr, and idk what else in the finals. Lyra barely placed behind her. Judge had a hard time but her length finally placed her before Lyra. The second 1st place doefrom the second arena beat Lyra by default. Judge 2 talked about her a long time before finalizing us in 3rd.

We're really, really happy. Lyra also won a small premium. Wasn't expecting that. We have high hopes for both girls. They're showing again in two weeks at the state fair. Competition there will be harder, bigger, better. I think Lyra will still do really well, but not sure how much maturing Damsel will do in that time. Her chances are better because the older does from this show won't be in her class there. Lyra will be against the same goats most likely. 

We will be talking Briar or Pearl, Lyra, Zinnia, and Damsel to state fair. Was going too take 6 but decided against it. 

We're taking 6-8 to the one after that.


----------



## Ferguson K

You can see here how much smaller Damsel was than the others.

Again, I'm very happy either way.

My Dad said they needed beer and pizza as a celebration.


----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats!!  You did well and it's nice that the judges give you good feedback on your goats.

Why do they make everyone wear white?  I can't imagine trying to keep white clothes looking clean around a barn and animals!!


----------



## Ferguson K

All I know is dairy whites originated with cattle. I helped several people show (needed experience, they needed handlers) and by my third goat my whites weren't white anymore. 

One breeder, who is well known, showed like 12 goats and I helped her out by holding goats and shuffling goats between classes for her. She and I talked a LOT about LaMancha and she gave me lots of good pointers. One of her goats for its final leg that day and she was . I'll have to look but I think that doe got BIS as well. Man she was HUGE. She had a doeling in the class with Damsel that was a month older and probably 20lbs heavier. Gorgeous! I think she got first all around. I was very happy to help out where I did. Even helped a lady with some Saanen, whose name I have forgotten, and talked to her a lot. 

I was surprised by the amount of people who brought tons of goats, mostly same breed some scattered. In the Boer world you didn't bring that many animals and no one was willing to help or talk or give pointers. 

The lady who wonall around with Nigerians is who I got June and Briar from. I'll be excited to see how Briar does against her own bloodlines at her upcoming show. 

It got confusing at the end though. At one point I was in ring 1 helping someone with their yearnings and I heard my name being called. I looked up to see the lady who was penned next to me dragging Lyra over for her next class.

Oops!

I thought I had time. Lesson learned. Glad I knew her and she knew my goats, Lyra did really well. 

It was definitely a new experience but we had fun. John was the gopher and did all the running. Couldn't have done it without him.

After Lyra got 2nd they did the championship ring and I ran to get a drink. The judge yflagged me down and told me to come back! I didn't know! 

Like I said.

Chaos. 

We did well. Dallas will be more challenging. 

Tomorrow is the day my bosses boss comes. 

Iam off to bed. I'll post more tomorrow.


----------



## Ferguson K

Store visit from my RVP went great.

He was happy with us, said the store looks great. How excited!


----------



## Baymule

I was gonna ask how today went, glad it went so well!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Whew....bet you're glad that's over with!


----------



## greybeard

Ferguson K said:


> View attachment 21654 View attachment 21655
> 
> You can see here how much smaller Damsel was than the others.
> 
> Again, I'm very happy either way.
> 
> My Dad said they needed beer and pizza as a celebration.


I don't know anything about goats or sheep, but......
Is there some kind of rule that says everyone showing goats has to wear white?


----------



## Ferguson K

@OneFineAcre can correct me if I'm wrong here, but white is not optional. They're called dairy whites.


----------



## Latestarter

I've often wondered the same thing...


----------



## Mini Horses

Congrats on the wins!!

It takes a LOT of work to train & show.    While I never went in the ring, my minis always did very well (hired a trainer) and I was the "gopher"...helped with bathing, moving, leading, wrapping, feeding (horses AND people)....  Lot of fun & LOT of work!.   I always made sure my trainers has healthy snaks & lunches they could grab between changes.

WHITES ?    I have trouble keeping dark ones clean!


----------



## Ferguson K

Mason was killed by a dog today.

Sully is the culprit. He was recently introduced to the pasture after months of training. 

John was home. Didn't hear a thing.

I got home, heard Pearl yelling the 'where are you?' yell and investigated.

I'm devastated.

I don't know what to do. Sully is back in the front yard where he can guard the house and not be near the goats. The hot wire is up and hot again.

John is furious. He wants to bury the dog next to the goat.


----------



## Latestarter

So sorry. I don't mean to be insensitive, but which dog is "Sully" Is that the large Pyr rescue you recently took in?  And I can't recall who Mason is/was either...  Regardless, I'm terribly sorry that you have to deal with this. Deepest sympathies.


----------



## Ferguson K

Yes. Sully is the 200+lb pyr that we rescued.

Mason was Pearl's buckling. He was the GORGEOUS red paint, polled, absolutely perfect, had a show in a month, buckling.


----------



## Latestarter

So sorry Kate...


----------



## samssimonsays

Hugs I am so so sorry my friend. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## Ferguson K

This was him two weeks ago. I don't have a more recent picture. I just shaved him down last night, too, to get an updated picture... I'm so mad.


----------



## Mini Horses

I am so sorry for your loss of that lovely boy.    Having your own to blame makes it doubly difficult to work through.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I am so sorry K! 

Just devastating.


----------



## TAH

That would be Devastating !
I am so sorry


----------



## Ferguson K

We buried him next to Pearl's two kids.

I told the breeder, she cried with me.

She lost a buck today, too.

Cruel irony.


----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## Southern by choice

Is he the pyr you just got in August?

K- I don't even know what to say.  Sending hugs and my thoughts to you my friend. I truly am so sorry.


----------



## Baymule

Well you have a decision to make. Do you keep Sully and try to train him out of this? Or do you find him a nice home where there is no livestock and he can be a yard/house dog? He seem like too nice of a dog to bury him next to the buck, but I sure can understand John's feelings. Sorry that this happened.


----------



## Ferguson K

It is.

He had been over curious about the goats and I did not trust him alone with the goats. I left the gate open after I fed this morning and they all got out. Everyone was fine when John got home. He didn't put them up and took a nap. I got home and heard Pearl doing her "where are you?" Cry. I woke John up and we went out to hunt the missing goats down. Found them all except him. Started feeding so we could try and lure him out. He was by the buck pen covered in saliva. Sully is the only dog with a mouth that big. He was covered in saliva on his chest and paws. He's our culprit. 

John wanted to bury him next to the goat. He was really upset. Beau looked guilty and kept hiding, we reprimanded him (he has never even LOOKED at the goats) and realized he was guilty because he got into the trash. 

We really don't know which dog did it. Our of the pack, my only thought is Sully. He gets way to intense when I'm working goats and I've had to get Mason out of his mouth once before. He had him down under his paws licking him, I had him out while I was milking Pearl. It's why I think he did it. 

Could have been an accident. 

Most likely it was not.

It's not been a good month for us on that front.


----------



## Ferguson K

@Baymule we're contacting his previous foster and informing her he's not going to work out. He will go back in the system as a PET only dog.


----------



## Southern by choice

It always makes it worse when you don't know what happened.

I know this is hard but were there any punctures? Did he have a broken neck?

I ask because there is always a possibility that something else happened and the dog may have been trying to get him up.

Of course there may be many things that have been going on and you would know best. I am glad he will be sent back and not sent under.


----------



## Ferguson K

No obvious broken bones. He was blue, we think he was smothered.


----------



## Ferguson K

He was found under a China berry tree, in amongst stink weed. Covered in saliva, blue, cold but not stiff. .


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh man - I'm so sorry.


----------



## Baymule

sounds like Sully "played" with him to death. With no bite marks, I don't believe it was a vicious attack. But dead is dead and you can't have that.


----------



## Ferguson K

Either way.


----------



## Ferguson K

Some positive news around here.

We finally have eyes on our LaMancha hard sire. 

It has taken almost a year, but, I think I've found THE one. I'll be talking to her more in person at our next show. She has three buckling that really compliment the direction we're going and all of his full sisters have their SGCH. He's not a cheap buckling. It's an easy decision. 

I will post pictures and updates when the deal is finalized. 

He's quite handsome.





Also, Simon is going in next week to get spayed. She's turning into quite the little lady. Reminds me so much of her mother. I miss my Frankie cat, but, I enjoy my time with Simon. Gator kitty and Simon are currently curled up on my lap, Mickey on my head, and Munchkin on my other shoulder. Life with cats. 




 

We have finally started going in the right directions with our herd. We've got a good start, I think.

Morgan due in three weeks with a very promising single.

Karma due in four weeks.

Two does due in five.

Most does due December/January.

I have Hollar turned in there now to "clean up" any remaining does. Hes on week two and he still isn't peeing or blubbering like anyone is in heat. I will leave him in long enough to catch Onyx and Pearl, as I don't think they've been rebred yet. 

Then we're done breeding until next year. No more kids until 2018. We need time to focus and grow our herd with the superior genetics we've been eyeballing. I'm waitlisting on kids from two herds I really want to work with in the ND's and one herd for the LM's. We will show whatever we get from them and if theyre big enough breed them for 2018 kids. 

We have 18 does going into the 2018 season to get kids from. I feel like I've fallen into a numbers trap.

I want to focus on udders and length, which these lines have proven to have. They compliment the lines we already have very well. After a being in the new additions, and freshen the does a have currently, everything going forward will be ours. I'm excited. 

We didn't set out this year expecting to grow the way a have. To get the does a have. We didn't set out this year expecting to get back into showing and competition.

In April we have LA, and in 2018 we will start milk testing.

Our goal for this year is to continue improving the lines we have. Continue adding good does and bucks from our breedings.

One addition a just made was an unrelated mini LM buckling. He was a freak accident. His dam was bred to a ND (she's ND) who was pastured with an LM. The LM buck must of snuck one in while the doe was in there when they want to the barn to grab a collar and lead to move him, because his dam gave birth to one ND doeling and one mini LM buckling. How odd?!



 

Aren't they cute? We will use him with the mini's we have hitting the ground in Jan.

Going to pick him up next week. 

I think I have a buck addition. Never hurts to have nice bucks and broad genetics, right?

Tomorrow we will be trying to get updated pictures on the herd. Try is the operative word here.


----------



## samssimonsays

Ahhhh congrats on the new guy! Lol weird how that works isn't it?!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

We had a Great Pyrenees who would try to play with the goats and chase them. He bit a doe on the back of her leg and the doe ended up needing stitches. Because it was nothing besides her leg that was injured, we figured it was just an accident. Because he wanted to play we bought him another Great Pyrenees puppy. And it helped, he was happy to have her and mostly stopped chasing the goats to try and play with them.

Unfortunately, it got worse. We went down to the goat pen one morning and saw him eating one of our buck's legs. His leg was dangling by the bone. Muscles and ligaments exposed and torn and consumed. The only thing not chewed was his hoof, really.  Again, no other injuries on neck, etc. It was absolutely horrific. Anyways, surprisingly, our vet was actually able to amputate the goat's leg and he is doing great now with just 3! Has not slowed him down at all!

Needless to say, Snowball, the Great Pyrenees, was out of the goat pen. We tried to keep him as a pet, but we had to keep him penned up as he wandered and he was miserable and depressed. He always had plenty of bones and we would play with him and walk him multiple time a day, but he was still not happy. We ended up giving him to a friend who wanted to see how he would be with her Akita whose mate died. It ended up working out really well and he is happy. His new owner told us that he has a girlfriend who is have half Great Pyrenees, half poodle!

Our other Great Pyrenees, Snowflake, is a totally different dog than Snowball. She is submissive to the goats, never chases, and likes to be with them. She likes us, too but does not mind being in the goat pen and isn't upset when she is. She will want to go in there on her own if she has been out for awhile. I think she will end up being a really good LGD.


----------



## Ferguson K

I painted and decorated my tote today.


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## Baymule

Your mini LM buckling is adorable. Too cute to pass up!


----------



## Ferguson K

My anniversary present, part 2.


----------



## animalmom

Now that is truly a thoughtful gift!


----------



## Ferguson K

Well we're hearing up for the State fair. SFOTis the biggest show we will hit in 2016. Lots and lots of entries.

We're taking 4. Briar, Damsel, Lyra, and Pearl. 

I will be clipping goats tomorrow, and will finish painting bags and gear with our new logo in the next few days. I have painted my show box, what was once black and red is now purple and burlap. The purple bags will be painted with burlap colors with our logo.

I still have to knock some details out on the box, like outlining ears and heads to differentiate the goats but here it is:

Logo:


 

I will be transferring that into all of my buckets and hay totes. We painted a few old protein buckets the same purple. A water bucket and a few other items were victims of my spray paint can. 

I'm really excited and nervous. I've been packing and repacking, trying to make sure I get everything. Collars, leads, buckets, hay, etc.

I know its hard to tell from that picture, but, it's a Nubian (back) Nigerian Dwarf (Left) LaMancha (right ) and a ND in the front as a tiny full figure goat. It will be easier to tell once we get them all outlined.

I like how it turned out.

I need to get a picture of the logo itself and upload it. Took me a while to figure out what direction to go with it.

Our Mini LM buck comes home on Saturday. He's gorgeous and a perfect package. He will be a nice addition to our little herd.

Here he is at 3 days old. 



 


 

He's such an oddball. His twin sister is pure ND. He's half LM. From a sneaky buck! Nature can be funny.

Oh! Found the logo without paint! 


 

Off to bed now. More tomorrow.


----------



## kliles1299

Where in East Texas do you live?


----------



## Ferguson K

We're in Trinity, north of Huntsville.


----------



## Baymule

Good luck at the show!!


----------



## Latestarter

Go gettum K!


----------



## babsbag

Good luck at the show, and that little LM buckling is adorable; love his color. I had a kidding like that this year too, one was a mini Alpine and one was an Alpine/LM cross.


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## TAH




----------



## Ferguson K

Simon is getting really dark in the face and legs.

She was white when an was born. She's a grey/brown cat now.

Monday she goes in to get fixed, and we're hoping all goes OK.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I remember that she was thought to be a he.... But I still laugh every time I see "Simon" & "she" 

Hope all goes well with the spay!


----------



## babsbag

Call her Simone   I want a blue eyed baby in my life...I'm looking. 

Hope her spay goes ok.


----------



## Ferguson K

My vet gets a good giggle, too.

Her poor vet tech.

*me* "I need to set an appointment to get a kitten spayed. " 

*clerk, after getting age, breed, etc* " Which cat is this?"

*m* "Simon."

*clerk*"I thought you said spay, not neuter."

*vet, from back of office* "Change his file! He is a she! She has a vagina!"

*clerk* "......So.... Simone..."


----------



## Ferguson K

@babsbag 
We were typing at the same time.

Her file at the vet now says Simone.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Ferguson K said:


> My vet gets a good giggle, too.
> 
> Her poor vet tech.
> 
> *me* "I need to set an appointment to get a kitten spayed. "
> 
> *clerk, after getting age, breed, etc* " Which cat is this?"
> 
> *m* "Simon."
> 
> *clerk*"I thought you said spay, not neuter."
> 
> *vet, from back of office* "Change his file! He is a she! She has a vagina!"
> 
> *clerk* "......So.... Simone..."


----------



## Baymule

Simon or Simone, she sure is a pretty cat.


----------



## Ferguson K

She wakes me up when my alarm goes off.


----------



## Ferguson K

Want home early today because I got news best friends grandfather passed. I was a little distracted at work, and my ASM said I should just go home. 

She was right. Had time to get my mind off of things at home. 

Cleaned out water troughs, scrubbed and bleached the stanchion, and then trimmed goats for this weekend. 

Pearl was the best behaved. It would've been Briar, but, she was getting raunch after an hour on the stand.  

Yep.

One whole hour. 

My back hurts just from her! --- didn't trim heads and tails yet because my touch up trimmer is in the car, with my husband, at the hospital. His best friend just had a son. Funny how life works. 

Here's pictures of the girls (minus Damsel, she was still short enough not to retrim)


Pearl:



 




Briar, and the pile of hair I dubbed Briar 2...:


 


 

Lyra:


 


 

It's really hard to get good pictures on my phone, especially when I have no help to set the goats up and I have to set them up and jump back to snap the picture.

As you see that didn't go well... 

Two days until a leave. Still need to bleach clothes from the last show and get them washed, still need to pack my show box and clean out the truck. also have to get collars cut and sized, because I haven't done that yet. Oh well.

At least the goats are(mostly) trimmed ....


----------



## animalmom

I want to know what you are using for energy... and can you bottle it and sell it?  If so I want a case!


----------



## Ferguson K

Who are you kidding Mom, I have no energy! I'm always exhausted and move in slow motion these days. I feel like I'm constantly under water. I just keep on trucking, I have the inability to slow down and take a seat. My husband came home the other day and found me napping, he went to get the thermometer to see if I was sick


----------



## Ferguson K

Meet "Adam" - just picked him up!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh - he's a cutie!


----------



## Alexz7272

HE IS SO DARN CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ferguson K

He's the one who's daddy was a lamancha and mama was a Nigerian dwarf. I need a better name for him.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

He is darling!!


----------



## samssimonsays

EEEK!! LOVE!


----------



## Ferguson K

Did I mention he has blue eyes?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Good luck at your show.


----------



## Ferguson K

Thanks @OneFineAcre 

We leave in the morning. By we I mean the goats and I. John has to stay behind to tend animals, but will be up the day of the show.

My nephews are showing two of the girls for me, and doing a showmanship class. This should be interesting.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We have State Fair in a few weeks.

We've actually transferred some of our animals to our two nieces since youth are limited to 2 animals in an age class and we have more in some.


----------



## Southern by choice

YAY! Will be watching for updates!


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> We have State Fair in a few weeks.
> 
> We've actually transferred some of our animals to our two nieces since youth are limited to 2 animals in an age class and we have more in some.



Noooooooooooooooooooo.. Stop it!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good luck at the show.  Your new guy is a cutie!!


----------



## Ferguson K

We will have to transfer a few kids in the spring to the boys names, but right now they just have Pearl and had Mason.

The new buckling will be Skylars.


----------



## Ferguson K

John gave in. The kid is in the house because he looked cold under the heat lamp.

I repeat.

The kid is in the house.


----------



## Baymule

BJ and I are cracking up!! John is a wonderful goatie Daddy!  That is so sweet, a kid in the house with his Daddy, learning how to use the phone. Who is the kid talking to?


----------



## Ferguson K

LOL he was looking up "mini" LaMancha. He said, I like this idea! I said oh lord. He's getting really into it, even taken into looking up bloodlines so when I'm talking goats with my goaties he knows what we're talking about. I still have a hard time with linear appraisals and how they're read, but, the bloodlines I can track. I know good goats when I see them, and one day we will have a pasture full I'm sure. 

Remember the totes I got for my anniversary? I painted them with our logo. Someone said it looks like George Washington's wig. Now I can't unsee it! 



 

I'm still proud of this. This was one of the last things we loaded, it's hanging in where the goats will be riding tomorrow. They'll get to eat out of the bag made just for them! 

I filled it with coastal and the other one with Sudan. 

They seem to prefer the Sudan so far. I may have to get more, only bought three bales when I picked up alfalfa and they are really going to town on it. Hardly any wasted hay around the feeders. 

I introduced it in the hay feeder we made the other day, as well as in the feeders we have spread around the pen. (My Queens share the title, but not the takings ) The other goats weren't getting any hay, so, this was created to give them less area to fight over. It's working well so far. Prudence and Zinnia have taken this over so we plan on building more. 



 



 

Ok I really need to try and sleep, but I'm so darned excited and nervous about the state fair I just can't wind down.


----------



## Ferguson K

LOL he was looking up "mini" LaMancha. He said, I like this idea! I said oh lord. He's getting really into it, even taken into looking up bloodlines so when I'm talking goats with my goaties he knows what we're talking about. I still have a hard time with linear appraisals and how they're read, but, the bloodlines I can track. I know good goats when I see them, and one day we will have a pasture full I'm sure. 

Remember the totes I got for my anniversary? I painted them with our logo. Someone said it looks like George Washington's wig. Now I can't unsee it! 

View attachment 22371 

I'm still proud of this. This was one of the last things we loaded, it's hanging in where the goats will be riding tomorrow. They'll get to eat out of the bag made just for them! 

I filled it with coastal and the other one with Sudan. 

They seem to prefer the Sudan so far. I may have to get more, only bought three bales when I picked up alfalfa and they are really going to town on it. Hardly any wasted hay around the feeders. 

I introduced it in the hay feeder we made the other day, as well as in the feeders we have spread around the pen. (My Queens share the title, but not the takings ) The other goats weren't getting any hay, so, this was created to give them less area to fight over. It's working well so far. Prudence and Zinnia have taken this over so we plan on building more. 

View attachment 22372 

View attachment 22373 

Ok I really need to try and sleep, but I'm so darned excited and nervous about the state fair I just can't wind down.


----------



## TAH

Hope it goes well!
Soooooo cute!


----------



## Southern by choice

Real men LET goat babies in the house!  

You got a good one K!

Start your minis with your best stock.


----------



## Ferguson K

Southern by choice said:


> Real men LET goat babies in the house!
> 
> You got a good one K!
> 
> Start your minis with your best stock.



Isn't he?!

We plan on starting our mini's with our FF does. He's got plenty of time to mature anyways.


----------



## Ferguson K

So we're four hours late to hitting the road.

Over slept.

At least check in is until 4p.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh boy... It'll be ok.   It's been a long time since I showed there, but they were pretty efficient at getting folks checked in.  Best of luck and have a great time!


----------



## Ferguson K

Well we got checked in. Got the goats shoved in one pen, off to get shavings and a few other things. 

I can NOT find my way in Dallas.


----------



## animalmom

I have GREAT empathy for you not finding you way around Dallas.  I can't find my way around Dallas and I lived there for four years.  You are down at Fair Park, right?  Watch out, one wrong turn getting out of there and you find yourself in a not very nice neighborhood.


----------



## Ferguson K

A little late Mom!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Have a great show.


----------



## samssimonsays

Oh geez! Good luck and can't wait to hear how it all goes! You will do great!


----------



## Baymule

Have fun at the show!! Hope ya'll do well!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Can't wait to hear your results!


----------



## TAH

Good luck!


----------



## Ferguson K

Damsel is eating stall decorations....

View attachment 22408

 and Briar isn't acting right.

If Briar doesn't start eating and drinking soon I'm going to force fluids down her and scratch her. I'd rather get to home upset than get sick in the arena.

I think the cold winds this morning did her in. Just have her electrolyte paste and checked her temp, I'll have to watch her. She's actively rough housing and being a goat, just not eating well.

View attachment 22409

Like I said. They're crammed. Four goats in a 4x4 pen with hay and water.... it's a little cozy. I COULD put someone in my tack stall, but I don't think they would like that.


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Hope she perks up! 

I can't see the 2 attachments after "Damsel is eating stall decorations...." & the one after that. 
I can see your last pic in your last post..


----------



## Ferguson K

Here @Goat Whisperer 

Just took Briar on a short walk in the hopes it would make her thirsty. It didnt. She will get drenched soon, shes starting to dehydrate.

If she doesn't like showing she doesn't have to show. Her health is more important than a few ribbons.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Do you have some Gatorade ?
Add some to the water
Sometimes a little flavor will
Coax them to drink


----------



## Ferguson K

@OneFineAcre I added bounce back in one bucket and powdered Gatorade in the other. She's drank a little and we left them alone to walk the park. When I come back I will do another punch test and see if she's hydrating any.

Currently she's chewing cud and sleeping curled up next to Damsel.

I'll double check temp and hydration when I get back.


----------



## Ferguson K

Guess who finally broke down and ate and drank?

Yes! 

We moved her into her own pen, since the people next to us scratched. She is happy to be in there but kept calling for Damsel, so, Damsel went in with her. They're happily milling about in the new pen.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Best of luck at the show!


----------



## OneFineAcre

That's great


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## TAH

Glad to hear


----------



## frustratedearthmother

well.....?????


----------



## Ferguson K

Didn't show in youth today. Skylarwas nervous. He's showing with me in open tomorrow. 




 



 



 



 


 

They're having a blast though.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhhhh!  Too cute!


----------



## TAH

Cute


----------



## Ferguson K

T-Minus 15 minutes. The boys are walking the girls to get out their energy. They are wound up! Pearl's bag didn't fill in as much as I hoped it would but they look good. 

Everyone is nervous. This is a big show. Lots of people doing last minute everything, including us. 

We forgot the clips for the numbers but I have binder clips so we will still be able to attach them.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Can't wait for results!


----------



## Ferguson K

Skylar and Pearl placed fifth in both rings. They did really well but Pearl wasn't drinking and didn't fill in. Proud of Skylar anyways. I've been helping another breeder all morning. She did really well. 

Almost done with Seniors and then moving to juniors.


----------



## Ferguson K

Damsel 2nd in ring one, 3rd in ring 2 out of 12.

Lyra 3rd in ring 1, 4th in ring 2. 20 goats in both rings!

Briar got participation, she just wasn't eating and drinking well and we almost scratched her. In reality I should have.

Due to technicalities I don't know about Lyra got two third ribbons.

Pictures of them with ribbons coming.

Mason won't let me have the 4th place or participation ribbons but that's ok!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woohoo - very good!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Great job


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Baymule

Awesome!


----------



## Ferguson K

The classes were huge, I was afraid we were going to get lost in the crowd. The boys has a blast. Mason was allowed to walk with me and show with me because of his age. It was awesome.


----------



## Ferguson K

Made it home. Got the girls unloaded and did a head count.

We lost Onyx. One of our best does. Freak accident that we probably wouldn't have saved her from even if we were home. 

I'm really upset, but I will spare everyone the details. 

All the other does are fat and happy and it's just not been a good year for us.


----------



## samssimonsays

Hugs. I'm so sorry for your loss. I know you loved her very much.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh my gosh!  So sorry to hear that.


----------



## OneFineAcre

That's awful.
So, sorry. 
 I know how it is to lose one in an accident.


----------



## Ferguson K

We were just talking about her being a bad luck for this weekend. Both freshening resulted in the loss of kids. Then she over filled and dried up. Now this. Guess I didn't need to pass her bad luck on after all.... it's just frustrating. She was one of my most promising does. Best LA, best production, had her JR leg.... was about to work on trying to get her SR leg. 

I cried when I got the call. He found her first.


----------



## Ferguson K

I'm really excited to see how Damsel continues to mature. She's turning into a really fine specimin. The classes were heavy and full of BIG does. She did very well and was beaten by two amazing animals. The judges both liked her a LOT and the one judge remembered her from west Texas. He made comment (after) that she was growing very well. I always make sure to shake the judges hand and say thank you, even if we do poorly. I remember showing in FFA that was a big showmanship thing and I took it with me into my dairy showing career. 

My SIL showed Briar for me and helped a few other ND breeders that I know, she's hooked. They're looking at properties again that have an acre or two so they can keep a small hard of goats. Oops! My brother wants a Zebu, he was talking to breeders at the fair and enthralled with their shows. He said he didn't realize he still had the option and was really excited. They're trying to figure out how to make it work now, May take them a few years but they're going to do it. 

Skylar and Mason both showed. Mason held the goat, I set it up. He showed Lyra with me.

Had a blast.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

I'm so sorry about your doe.

I'm glad the show went well for you!


----------



## Baymule

So sorry about Onyx.


----------



## TAH

Very sorry
Good job!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

So sorry to hear about Onyx


----------



## Alexz7272

Sorry about Onyx


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Congrats on this weekends show.  Sorry to hear about Onyx.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

So sorry about Onyx


----------



## Ferguson K

So I found something called a co-op today. Everyone talks about it at shows and club meetings but I never took the time to drive out there.

I just bought a 45 day supply of feed for the same price I've been paying for a 10 day supply, and it's milled on site. Very fresh. Started incorporating it into their feed tonight and I hope to see milk production go up. It's an 18% where we've been feeding a 14% and supplementing up to a 16%. 

They also had "local" (blister beetle tested!) Alfalfa, a 100lb bale, for $20. I've been paying $14 for 40lb bales.

Even driving 1.5 hours out there one way I'm still going to save about $250 on my monthly feed expenses.

Someone out there is going "I told you so!"

New feed:



 

Old feed:




I also found a new mineral that has copper and cobalt in it already. Put some out. Girls seemed to gobble it right up! They had 20lb bags of baking soda, bought some of that and refilled the mineral feeders.

Purchased 4 bales alfalfa, 8 bags of milk pellet, minerals, a few new scoops, and I forget what else... $120.

2 bags of my old feed to switch them over to $40.

Previous bi-weekly feed bill $250

HUGE savings.


----------



## Southern by choice

I hurt for you K. All of us have lost animals and that is painful enough, but when it is a farm accident it is truly much harder on the heart.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Ferguson K said:


> So I found something called a co-op today. Everyone talks about it at shows and club meetings but I never took the time to drive out there.
> 
> I just bought a 45 day supply of feed for the same price I've been paying for a 10 day supply, and it's milled on site. Very fresh. Started incorporating it into their feed tonight and I hope to see milk production go up. It's an 18% where we've been feeding a 14% and supplementing up to a 16%.
> 
> They also had "local" (blister beetle tested!) Alfalfa, a 100lb bale, for $20. I've been paying $14 for 40lb bales.
> 
> Even driving 1.5 hours out there one way I'm still going to save about $250 on my monthly feed expenses.
> 
> Someone out there is going "I told you so!"
> 
> New feed:
> View attachment 22559
> 
> Old feed:
> View attachment 22560
> 
> I also found a new mineral that has copper and cobalt in it already. Put some out. Girls seemed to gobble it right up! They had 20lb bags of baking soda, bought some of that and refilled the mineral feeders.
> 
> Purchased 4 bales alfalfa, 8 bags of milk pellet, minerals, a few new scoops, and I forget what else... $120.
> 
> 2 bags of my old feed to switch them over to $40.
> 
> Previous bi-weekly feed bill $250
> 
> HUGE savings.


Wow! That's awesome!


----------



## norseofcourse

Glad your show went well - sorry about the loss of Onyx  

The co-op sounds really great!


----------



## Baymule

That co-op sounds like a miracle feed store!! What a find!


----------



## samssimonsays

That is a huge price difference!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Sorry your losing animals. That was us last year we lost 3 of our adult does...my favorite does. And several kids due to it being such a cold winter. It always sucks 

Co-ops and feed mills are always cheaper. We get 50lbs of 18% goat grain at our feed mill for $13...we have not been able to find a comparable at TSC closest is a pig feed for $23/bag. The mill grinds and mixes it all on site with local grains which we like...you also have the option of taking in your own grains by the feed wagon or trailer load and they will make it into whatever feed you want...you just pay for mineral/vitamin mix-ins, extras and their work processing it. We looked into it for pig food and it would end up being $9 per 100# bag.


----------



## Ferguson K

One of the LaMancha breeders I've been talking to has her own feed mixed by them. It's a mixture she perfected years ago. If I loved closer to get I would hit up that co-op and get it, but, I'll be feeding less and getting more out of this new product.

Hoping to have them fully switched by the end of this week.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Ferguson K said:


> One of the LaMancha breeders I've been talking to has her own feed mixed by them. It's a mixture she perfected years ago. If I loved closer to get I would hit up that co-op and get it, but, I'll be feeding less and getting more out of this new product.
> 
> Hoping to have them fully switched by the end of this week.



Anytime you can pay less but still have the quality you want its a win win in my book.


----------



## Ferguson K

Getting ready for PePaws funeral and my husband yells that my dog is bleeding.

Yup.

Dumb dumb needs stitches. Taking him after the funeral when my vet is less busy.

Oh, Beau.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OUCH - but I'm gonna throw something out there. Last spring I had a goat that ripped himself wide open.  Started at the withers, went down his side and then made a 90 degree turn and went down his side.  Like a big "L".  Skin only, no muscle damage whatsoever.  Took him to the vet - he stitched him up and life was good for everything except my checkbook, lol.

Dang it if I didn't go out about a week later and ANOTHER kid had the same kind of wound.  Big wound...again it was "L" shaped and probably 4 inches a cross and 4 inches down.  I used to work with a vet who would use superglue on wounds occasionally....so...I glued that goat back together and she did fine!  I left about a half inch open at the bottom in case it needed  to drain.  It was a bit of an effort for DH to hold her still, but he managed.  I tried very hard to only get the glue on the edges of the skin or the bottom of the hair and not into the wound itself because it burns!   Gave her some antibiotics and some good wound spray and she was good to go.  I've gotta say that under the same circumstances I'd do it again.

Other circumstances I would NEVER try it...for instance if the muscle underneath was damaged.. not gonna use superglue.  But, this was skin only.

Looks like your guy injured himself near a moving part...leg?  Might not work there either, but ya never know. 

Also, let me say that these kids were in two separate areas so couldn't have been hurt on the same thing.  Never figured it out and it hasn't  happened before or since.


----------



## Ferguson K

Normally I would just staple him myself or super blue it, but this isn't superficial. Muscle is involved. I have no idea what he did but I bet he did it working yesterday. We were working the pigs, he jumped a panel. I wonder if it snagged him and I didn't notice.

It's really swollen but he is walking fine.

Here's another view.



 

It's right where his shoulder connects.


----------



## Hens and Roos

ouch, poor guy!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

poor baby...


----------



## samssimonsays

Poor guy I hope he's better soon! Gotta love the high pain tollerance....


----------



## TAH

Poor guy


----------



## Ferguson K

No major damage. It just LOOKS nasty. Beau didn't get stitches, and since we're on the "just-paid-mortage-and-bills" paycheck the vet told us some OTC stuff to keep it clean. They wanted to put a drain in, but he's a hyper wiggle worm and would have ripped it out. 

He's got a gash inside his ear, under the pad of his paw, and ripped a toenail. Since Burr made a great escape yesterday and wound up in the goat pen (went through THREE closed gates?!) Our newest assumption is he and Burr got into a tussle. 

Here's his toenail: 


 

Here's Burr and Maddie looking guilty:


 

Here's Burr looking mighty proud of himself:


 

I still don't know what he did, but, hes covered in Blue Kote and veterycin now.


----------



## Ferguson K

The Hollar Too is turning into a fine young gentleman. He's a little chubby, but, I'm liking the depth he will be giving his future offspring. Hollar has been bred to Pearl, and will be bred to Lyra and Briar next year for December kids. I will be doing AI on Junebug, it's already in the tank. 

He will likely cover our grade does, but we're going to AI our LaMancha does. Zinnia is supposed to go Wednesday to be AI'd. May not be able to go. May have to catch her next heat, or breed her to Hollar for some mini's. 

I'm not in a hurry for tons of kids. We have plenty of juniors to show until they mature and all of our grade milkers will be dropping in the upcoming weeks so I have plenty of milk in my future to work with. 

We tried to get updated pictures of Hollar today, he was more interested in ladies (finally!) So we tempted him with feed. Worked briefly.




 


 


 

See.... he attempted.

Bloopers, involving a very in heat Zinnia teasing him. ...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

He's so stinkin' cute, and I like his depth too.


----------



## Ferguson K

This time next year he will be a stinky, blubbering buck. This year he's finally getting things figured out after I bred everyone. LOL


----------



## TAH

He is a cutie.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

He reminds me a lot of SBC's buck, Lil' Joe


----------



## Ferguson K

Yes!!! When he's standing correctly and not chasing feed, or me, or Zinnia, his body shape is almost exact to that. I just LOVE how he's turning out, when just a few months ago he looked like this:


----------



## Green Acres Farm

I would love a thread showing good/bad examples of different traits in conformation. The ADGA scorecard is very helpful, but doesn't show everything and pictures of "real" goats are always helpful.


----------



## Ferguson K

Hollar is correct in a lot of ways, but he's still maturing. He's only 6 months old and has plenty of ways he can mature. He's very wide and very deep, but his overall stance could broaden. I would also like to see his legs tuck under him more naturally than they do, I have to force him. For some it's learned, for others it's bred.

He's got a lot of promise left to fill into. I can't wait to see him as a two or even three year old, that's when he will be at his finest.


----------



## samssimonsays

Damsel, Ferguson ks lamancha doeling could use all the prayers she can get to be ok. She is headed to the vet now. Please help pray with me for our friends goat. This is devastating and not something that anyone should go through.


----------



## lalabugs

oh no. What is going on? Praying for Damsel & Ferguson K.


----------



## Ferguson K

Damsel is in the OR.

Details when I know more.

She has been gored by one of the Boer goats.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

I am so sorry. 

Praying she will be okay.

That puts an end to my doubts. We are definitely disbudding now.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## babsbag

I am so sorry. I am praying that she makes it ok, poor her and poor you.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

That is awful. 

Hoping she can pull through this


----------



## NH homesteader

Hoping  for the best. 

You guys seriously are overdue for a good break.  I've been catching up on your journal and you've had a seriously bad year.  I hope this turns out for the best for the poor little girl.


----------



## norseofcourse

Hoping for all the best for her.


----------



## TAH

Hope she gets thru


----------



## Baymule

Prayers for Damsel.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Prayers, positive thoughts, best wishes...    I am so sorry you are going through this!


----------



## lalabugs

So sorry for you & damsel. I'm praying surgery goes smoothly. Please keep us updated when you can.


----------



## Ferguson K

Okay she's out, we're home. When she was coming out of anesthesia she started screaming and I about got in a wreck. I realized why she was screaming and had a hysterical laughter fit.

37 stitches and one drain tube later, she's been out on stall rest. She tore her miniscus, dislocated her platella, and had a HUGE DEEP laceration in the bone. Nothing broken (thank god). He sucked out all fluid and blood and stitched her up one layer at a time. The hole went all the way through the muscle but didn't tear the other side of the skin.

Her bone is still leaking so they put in a tube.

Here's some pictures of the AFTER.



 

 

 

 

Vet says it's clean and she should heal well, but her show days May be done... she will make a good brood doe if that leg doesn't correct itself and she can't walk right again.

I'm just happy she still has all four legs.

And she's home.

And alive.



 

I don't have any before pictures. I was in to big of a hurry.

We're not out of the woods yet. The bone is still leaking fluid (hence the drain) so we have to watch the swelling and make sure the stitches don't tear.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So HAPPY she came through!   I know you have such high hopes for her as a show doe - but I also know that you're glad to just have her still.  Hoping the recovery goes well and no more surprises for you and your critters!


----------



## Ferguson K

Thank you.

I didn't know I could pick her up. Apparently adrenaline does funny things, even with a bad back!

Damsel is a whopping 62lbs. She's gained 15lbs since her weigh in for Dallas.

I think she will slow down a tad now with all of this. 

Friday she goes back for more xrays to check and make sure everything is still ok in there and no signs of infection in the bone.


----------



## luvmypets

So thankful.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Poor girl, glad she is home now. Hoping she has a 100% recovery! 
If she doesn't ever see the show ring again, that's okay. Not what you wanted but I'd take a good brood doe over a dead doe! 

Good job at getting her taken care of so quickly!


----------



## Ferguson K

Goat Whisperer said:


> Poor girl, glad she is home now. Hoping she has a 100% recovery!
> If she doesn't ever see the show ring again, that's okay. Not what you wanted but I'd take a good brood doe over a dead doe!
> 
> Good job at getting her taken care of so quickly!



If she never sees a show ring again she can still be LA and DHIR.

I'm more excited that she kept the leg and is alive.


----------



## Ferguson K

She's one of my babies.


----------



## lalabugs

So happy for a positive outcome. Praying that recovery is smooth.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Ferguson K said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I didn't know I could pick her up. Apparently adrenaline does funny things, even with a bad back!
> 
> Damsel is a whopping 62lbs. She's gained 15lbs since her weigh in for Dallas.
> 
> I think she will slow down a tad now with all of this.
> 
> Friday she goes back for more xrays to check and make sure everything is still ok in there and no signs of infection in the bone.


I know the feeling. 
A few years ago I had gone out to the back woods and found one of our full grown Nigerian bucks (75+ lbs)  had a severe eye injury, it looked intensely bulged out of its socket and and the top layer was completely white.  
I carried him all the way home, through the small seasonal streams and all.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

So glad she is doing well and didn't loose a leg! We've had a leg loss on one of our bucks...

I had to carry a pregnant Saanen when she was in labor- talk about adrenaline!


----------



## Ferguson K

1000 ways to die and injure yourself, written by goats and narrated by sheep.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@Ferguson K 
Didn't you watch the ADGA national show? 
This is something Jen-Mae-Ka kids posted on their FB page...


> The year Chevron was attacked by a dog on her neck to the point it looked like it was shredded by a tiger and we stacked up hay bales and bags of feed to keep her positioned up right and her head supported since she couldn't lift it off the ground. Didn't think she would make it let alone recover to show at nationals (and earn 4th place!)



Of course this is a whole different situation, but you never know!


----------



## Ferguson K

Positive thoughts!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Goats are tough. I am sure she will fully recover.


----------



## TAH

Very glad to hear she is back safe . Hope for a quick recovery!!


----------



## samssimonsays

So happy to hear she is home and alive.


----------



## babsbag

So glad she is home and yes, having 4 legs is good when you are a goat. Awesome vets are the best and so glad there was one to help you out. Hoping and praying for a full recovery.


----------



## Latestarter

You've definitely had your share of bad luck for the year, with enough spare to carry over for a few more.  So glad you found her in time to save her life. 4 legs and healthy, even if scarred is preferable to the alternative. Grats on your showing at Dallas, nicely done. Sorry for the loss of Grampa and welcoming the newborn to the world as we know it.


----------



## Ferguson K

Damsel is up and eating this morning. Lots of fluid leaked out last night and I had to clean her up good. She's calling for Zinnia, and Zinnia wants to get next to her so bad. I can't let them interact in fear of Damsel tearing it back open. Breaks my heart.


----------



## babsbag

Glad to hear that she is up and eating, that is a good sign for sure. Can they be next to each other through the fence?


----------



## OneFineAcre

I just caught up on this.
I hope that Damsel has a complete recovery.


----------



## Ferguson K

@babsbag they are in adjoining stalls, but Zinnia and Damsel are very bonded.

This is them about an hour before the accident napping:


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear that she is doing better


----------



## norseofcourse

So glad she is home and healing - best thoughts for a quick recovery!


----------



## Ferguson K

Damsel was up today but isn't putting weight on the leg yet. She ate readily and has a healthy appetite. I'm so happy.


----------



## Ferguson K

The swelling seems to have really gone down in the last two days, and she's no longer leaking out that yellow fluid that comes from the bone. I'm thinking that the bone has closed itself off, and I'm hoping that when we go back on Friday that was all it was and that it's not actually broken. I gave Zinnia and Damsel some much-needed time together this morning, and that seemed to calm the both of them down. Supervised visits will be what  they get until she gets to where she can walk on all four legs. She put her leg down this morning but still isn't offering to put any weight on it at all. I can't blame her though as her leg is still three times its normal size. Today she gets her second round of antibiotics and I'm going to put some SWAT-on there to keep the flies off. We'll see how this goes.

Her lower limb isn't cold so the circulation is good and that's good news. The bruising is starting to show its ugly head and both sides of her legs are black and blue. Poor baby.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh man... I do feel for her especially since I've been hobbling on a sore foot for awhile now.  So glad to hear that she's doing well!


----------



## babsbag

Poor baby, I can see the swelling in the picture and if that is "gone down" it must have been horrible. Praying it isn't broken. Glad she got to spend time with her friend too, it is good for the moral.


----------



## lalabugs

Glad to see that she's up and moving around. I was wondering how she was doing. Praying for you and her that it's all uphill from here.


----------



## Ferguson K

So Zinnia, who I thought was dry, was so full yesterday she couldn't walk. 

Apparently Damsel is still nursing. 

Zinnia gave me almost a gallon, I let Damsel have the rest. They're together now in the weaning pen, Damsel is more active and I feel better now that they're not spending all day screaming for each other. 

Guess I'll be putting Zinnia back on the milk stand.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhh, I'll betcha being able to get some "comfort ninnie" will do her a world of good!


----------



## samssimonsays

I bet she will be much happier and will rebound quicker with her momma now too  SO HAPPY that she is recovering, no matter the speed!


----------



## Latestarter

So I have to ask... what is the future for the boer goat who gored her? Glad she's doing better!


----------



## babsbag

No wonder they were screaming for each other.


----------



## TAH

Latestarter said:


> So I have to ask... what is the future for the boer goat who gored her? Glad she's doing better!


I was just going to ask the same thing.


----------



## Ferguson K

Lilly, and the other Boer girls, usually stay in their own pasture. The milkers are in another, and the juniors in a third. With all we've had going on all 14 does have been together in one pasture.... i.e. horned girls with disbudded and polled girls and it has been nothing but trouble.

I'm throwing up the new hoop style shelters a hope to separate them back out. Lilly is 2nd in command in her usual herd and a witch with a B when she's with everyone else.

I have debated selling the 3 problem does on several occasions, but they're all that's left of what once was a large herd of nice wether throwing does and I can't bring myself to do it. I am still milling it over. If I do sell them, it will be to a home that will breed them to their potential. Something I am NOT doing currently.

IF I sell them I will replace them with some ND does. I have my eye on a few that I would like to add, but the money just isn't right right now.  With Damsels vet bill, Beau's vet bill, and the work not being there at the dealership for John it's been right around here.

We also have a bacterial infection going around the herd that everyone is on antibiotics for, I think it was picked up in Dallas and spread, so I can't sell anyone right now anyway. Not until it's gone.

When they get a clean bill of health I will call the woman who wanted to buy them two years ago and see if she's still interested.

Currently they are wearing tennis balls on the ends of their horns....


----------



## Ferguson K

Damsel returned to General population today. Not permanent, but, she needs the exercise. She was running all over, jumping, playing, wore herself out!  Tired her leg out, too. She's putting about 50% weight on it. Better than 0%. 




 

The wound itself is healing nicely. The bruising and swelling finally going away is great news. It's in the ugly state. 



 


 


 


 

We also added some new used truck bed covers. 

Prudence and Karma immediately took control of the open ended one.


----------



## babsbag

That is great that she is using her leg and the wound looks nice and clean. I am betting for a full recovery and a long show life.


----------



## Ferguson K

Time will tell if she will show again.

She had a worm bloom with all of thus stress, and we're working her tomorrow. I'm out of Fenben. The wormer I have on hand simply won't be efficient to the works the FEC showed.

Goats.


----------



## Ferguson K

With all the bad I feel like I need to post some good. Here's a few shots from today of everyone being themselves. I'm absolutely loving how Sparrow is growing. He's so WIDE! His eyes are REALLY blue, but his white coat seems to calm them down a little.

Then of course some candid shots of the dogs 'hard at work' in their favorite nap spots.

Enjoy!


----------



## Ferguson K

More!


----------



## samssimonsays

Those pictures! To die for! I hope you print some and put them on your walls.


----------



## Ferguson K

We rotate wall pictures, try to keep them current.


----------



## samssimonsays

That's the hard part.... But I'm glad to undo it! They are wonderful and need to be showcased!


----------



## Ferguson K

Damsel update:

She's still not putting 100% weight on the leg but shes getting around better. She got up on the stanchion today all on her own, trying to get to see if there was any feed left in the bucket. Took that opportunity to snap some pictures of the leg.



 



Looking much better. Stitches might come out soon, she's not oozing anymore, and the bruising is almost gone.


----------



## Baymule

Glad she is better!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good to hear she is getting better!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

That leg is looking great!
Got a nice chuckle on the last picture.  The cut was a little out of focus, but wallet, keys and golden arches cup were very clear.   I hate when that happens!!


----------



## Ferguson K

My camera on my phone has a mind of its own.


----------



## Ferguson K

Talked to my boss today about going into the DM program. HIS boss wants me to promote and move up.

They have a plan for me.... It's a year or better in the making yet, but, I'm excited to know that my future is bright within the company.

Makes the day to say mediocre more bearable.


----------



## Baymule

Of course they have a plan for you. You are awesome and upper management knows it.


----------



## Ferguson K

Decided to grab some girls while we were cleaning and feeding and snap some updates. Didn't get them set up very well, but, you can see how much some of these juniors have grown. Here's one with one of our juniors on the far left and some of our seniors on the right. Briar is 8 months old, the girls next to her are two year olds.




 

Pearl says, FEED ME!





 

Damsel is having a little trouble still extending that back leg, but she's probably at 95% use. Stitches are out, nothing but a few scabs and some scar tissue we're treating with ointment. She's back to being her regular sassy happy self. She was being a total PITA when I was trying to get pictures of the other goats. She just wanted to lay in my lap and get lovings. Silly girl...



 


 

Briar still doesn't like her picture being taken. I swear as soon as I start trying to take one she starts bunching up. Oh well.



 


 


 


 

Karma is HUGE and I don't think she's going to make it to her due date. We think she's got two BIG kids, but she might have three. Two is more likely, though, as she is a small doe and doesn't have much room to hide them.



 


Part 2 coming up...


----------



## Ferguson K

Anabelle had some serious parasite issues and is FINALLY starting to catch up. She's only 8lbs behind Damsel now, and was about 20lbs behind her last month. She's gaining real serious ground. I still wish she was at size... I can't wait on her to catch up to where she's supposed to be so we can get her in an arena and REALLY see her potential. I think she will do outstanding if we can get those last few pounds on her. A month ago we were debating putting her down. As a final 'try this' we gave the herd a cobalt bolus. That seems to be all she needed. I'm really, really excited to see her with this much weight on her. She was a literal walking skeleton.



 


 

Hollar and Zinnia on their 'date'


----------



## CntryBoy777

They sure look Good to me!!....looks like ya have done a Great Job!!....they will get to where ya wish them to be, before ya Know it.


----------



## Ferguson K

Ring a ling dingdong , aka Beau,  fractured some bones in his ankle. He has officially chewed off his cast and the bandages that followed. He's an energizer bunny.  Can't keep him down! He's so pathetic, hopping around on three legs. My little destructo dog.






 


 


 
Look at that face.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! Hope he has a speedy recovery!


----------



## Ferguson K

We have installed a barn cam on Karma.

I can stop going out there so much now.


----------



## Ferguson K

We have installed a barn cam on Karma.

I can stop going out there so much now.


----------



## luvmypets

Come on karma!


----------



## babsbag

Those things are the best. I had three in my old barn...0 in my new barn. *sigh*


----------



## Ferguson K

We have three somewhere. I just bought this one today. I got tired of digging though storage.


----------



## lcertuche

What a great herd of critters you have. I love all the pictures.


----------



## Ferguson K

Thank you !


----------



## Ferguson K

This new camera gives me great ease of mind again. we found the other two and will be installing them next week. I've been gorging on food all day, visiting with family, and checking the camera often. 

All from 200 miles away. 




 

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone


----------



## lcertuche

Thank's I had a lovely Thanksgiving and I hope you did too.


----------



## Ferguson K

After months of talking about it, we finally finished the last of the kidding pens. Room for the girls to live in for a few weeks (with turn out) with their kids.

Cameras have been installed on all four stalls, this is going to be the easiest year yet . Two extra stalls and tons of room for the does and their kids. WOO!



 



 



 


 

Of course, the guardians had to help as well.


----------



## Ferguson K

I should include this.

This is Sully. WITH the goats. This is months in the works. He's becoming quite the guardian!



 

We had them in the front with us while we were working on pens, and he showed no interest in chasing them so... waters were tested. He was more interested in hanging with Connie and Maddie and lounging on what was left of the hay bale.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks like a good 'Set Up' there...and the Dogs look really comfortable too...


----------



## Mike CHS

I know that was a ton of work but the result is super.


----------



## Ferguson K

It was a PITA but we got it done. Of course, all the goats and dogs needed to "help" us.


----------



## Ferguson K

Just checked the cams, a have two on the ground in Karma's own and are rushing home.


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Ferguson K

Twin does! 



 

Better pictures coming. cleaning them up.


----------



## luvmypets

Ferguson K said:


> Twin does!
> 
> View attachment 24737
> 
> Better pictures coming. cleaning them up.


Worth the wait!! Ugh so jealous


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well just Looky there!!....how Sweet!!...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhh, congrats!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Two Does.  Right on!!  Congrats


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Awesome! They are darling!


----------



## TAH

Way to go


----------



## Ferguson K

These does make somewhere around the 19th and 20th kids born this year here. I have to double check but they may be the 20th and 21st.

Jeesh.

The brown was second, the roan was first. Out of Karma and by Kalu, these pretty girls need names that mean patience and strength like their parents. 

Ideas?




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

They both have Karma's wattles.

Her udder is


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!!


----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

They are just Darlin!!


----------



## Southern by choice

babies babies babies!


glad it all went well!


----------



## Ferguson K

I'm so excited about these doelings, ya'll!!

I can't wait to see what their udders look like in the future! Karma is one of my favorite grade milkers. Huge producer for such a little doe and this time her udder is HUGE!!! I can't WAIT to see what she's going to produce for us this go'round. We will be keeping her in milk until September/October most likely. Haven't really decided, but 10 months in lactation seems like a long time for a little lady like her.

Gah!!! I'm so excited!!! She was in milk for 8 months last time before we dried her up.... just in time for her to deliver again. She's going to stay in the November/December kidding schedule so we can have milk in the winter. 

Have I mentioned I'm in LURVEEEE.


She's such a good mama.


----------



## TAH

So you will be keep the doelings?


----------



## Ferguson K

TAH said:


> So you will be keep the doelings?



These, yes. I my Karma girl. I'm really excited to finally have daughters by her.


----------



## TAH

Hope they give you everything you hope for


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats! Can't ask for much more than you've got or a better outcome.


----------



## babsbag

How perfect is that? Congratulations, they are adorable.


----------



## samssimonsays

YAY!!! SO HAPPY!!!!


----------



## Ferguson K

Both doelings are up and active this morning , I'm glad we moved them inside. It stormed and we lost outpower for about six hours.


----------



## animalmom

What no new pictures?  Come on have pity on us the last pics were from last night.  It has been more than 12 hours... what you think we are saints with patience of Job?  Updates!  Updates!  Updates!  Show us those goaties!!!  Please and thank you.


----------



## Ferguson K

For more pictures head to the kidding journal!!! 

I'm about to post some I took this morning with John's phone before he left.

I need to charge my camera, doing so now, and I'll drag them outside into the sunshine for some photo shoot style pictures.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

For names, how about Sabirah and Gavriela?


----------



## Ferguson K

Beau is why I can't have nice things. 

Were missing a package. John at least recovered the important one. 

This dog'll eat anything.


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## samssimonsays

I cracked up at that. But I feel your frustration! Hope ypu find the other one....


----------



## Southern by choice

Oh no!


----------



## Ferguson K

Grrr..... why can't he eat John's stuff?


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Ferguson K

Recovered the second package. Contents survived, they're in the fridge. It was their shots and vacuum tubes for next months blood tests. Thankfully it's cold enoughout there they were still cold.


----------



## Ferguson K

Here's Beau's running list of stuff of mine he has eaten:

14 phone chargers.... while my phone was attached on a few of them!

A paint can that I was spraying stuff with.

Two spray bottles, the ones I use when I'm killing to clean udders.

The side of my phone.

The side of the coffee table on my side of the couch.

The side of the couch . 

My travel bags, one ruined the other just needs a new strap.

A TV remote.

Several pairs of my shoes.

The trash, a LOT.

NINE packages of various contents, most of which were rescued. Only lost one can of fight bac.

His OWN collar. 

Sugar pups collar.

Two bags of top soil.

One bag of manure compost.

And various other things.

He only does it when he's mad at me. Spiteful little turd.


----------



## Southern by choice

Which dog is Beau?


----------



## Ferguson K

@Southern by choice 

Beau, my best bud. Foster failure. My everything and loyal companion, next to titan and Anna. 

He's the accident prone one who also ate his cast when he fractured a bone in his ankle


----------



## Ferguson K

He's half energizer bunny, half pogo stick .


----------



## Southern by choice

I thought that was Beau! 
I had a Beau many many years ago... must be about 40 years ago... I loved that dog. He was terrible but the smartest dog ever! He would bring us all kinds of "gifts" from EVERYWHERE.  He was a stray that just followed me home.  Great memories of that dog! 

LOL  yeah I am a bit concerned with Rita... she is a huge chewer! 
She got my I-phone charger cord,  half a dozen socks (she just  chews a hole and then leaves it), lid to the cool lube,  a plastic container, an ink pen! That was the worst- the pen. She would prefer to chew on hands and legs but that is a no no and as soon as I say. huh wh------ she starts licking and looks up so I can see the edges of white around her eyes ... like she is saying I wasn't thinking mommy, I am giving kisses I am a good girl .... kisses yes kisses.

Rita is a mess!


----------



## Ferguson K

Southern by choice said:


> I thought that was Beau!
> I had a Beau many many years ago... must be about 40 years ago... I loved that dog. He was terrible but the smartest dog ever! He would bring us all kinds of "gifts" from EVERYWHERE.  He was a stray that just followed me home.  Great memories of that dog!
> 
> LOL  yeah I am a bit concerned with Rita... she is a huge chewer!
> She got my I-phone charger cord,  half a dozen socks (she just  chews a hole and then leaves it), lid to the cool lube,  a plastic container, an ink pen! That was the worst- the pen. She would prefer to chew on hands and legs but that is a no no and as soon as I say. huh wh------ she starts licking and looks up so I can see the edges of white around her eyes ... like she is saying I wasn't thinking mommy, I am giving kisses I am a good girl .... kisses yes kisses.
> 
> Rita is a mess!



He's sosmart he's stupid,  probably one of the smartest and most savvy I've ever had. He's a Icharacter!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Ferguson K said:


> Grrr..... why can't he eat John's stuff?



cause you have the best stuff!!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Ferguson K

LOL


----------



## samssimonsays

My dog Harley growing up was like that hahaha! But with my dad's stuff. 2.5 years it took him to grow out of it and I know we were lucky, my parents golden never did grow out of it..... Those "soft mouths" they call them can sure destroy a lot of crap!


----------



## Ferguson K

He's a mess, but he's my buddy.


----------



## NH homesteader

Last year during the slew of Christmas present  arrivals the UPS truck  showed up...  My husband stepped outside,  grabbed a package and went back inside.  In the minute he was outside,  Clara the crazy Alano had shredded the last box that had arrived.  Completely destroyed it.  We still have to crate her when we leave or she'll destroy the house! 

She also chewed the cord to the a/c... While it was running.


----------



## Ferguson K

Did you have Beau at your house?!  Haha


----------



## Baymule

Thankfully my dogs have out grown their chewy ways. But Trip will grab something with our scent on it for his own personal "treasure".


----------



## NH homesteader

Haha my other dog has chewed two things ever...  But they were both  expensive and I think it was out of spite! I don't hold out much hope that Clara will ever stop. 

Southern,  I truly think Clara and Rita are long lost sisters. They even have the same coloring.  Look at how pathetic  she is!


----------



## NH homesteader

Sorry for the hijack,  forgot which  thread I was  on


----------



## samssimonsays

Stella chewed the plastic port where the pug attaches to the heater blanket.... It was plugged in.... He chewed the port and the plug. Ugh. We thought it was rumely that did that all this time later and here it was her.


----------



## Ferguson K

So this morning its raining, a LOT.

We leave a window cracked in the kitchen for the cats to come in and out as they please.

Beau decided he had enough of the rain and jumped through the window.... it's 4ft off the ground.

This dog, y'all . Hes something else.


----------



## Latestarter

We had good steady rain earlier today. Now it's just heavy overcast and windy. Forecast was right up to this point.


----------



## TAH




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## Ferguson K

I might add that we have a covered front porch that the dogs occupy, and he was Sri soaked. Wonder what the ding dong did.


----------



## Bruce

Maybe you DON'T want to know!


----------



## Baymule

Might as well make him a doggie door, BEFORE he chews himself one!


----------



## Ferguson K

Y'all just can't appreciate him without meeting him. He's special.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ferguson K said:


> He's special



Sounds like it, lol!


----------



## samssimonsays

Habahaha and the noises he makes when she gets home are hilarious!


----------



## Ferguson K

I call it his sing song. Sam hears it a lot. He moves his whole body and does this happy howl growl.


----------



## Ferguson K

The peacock is sure growing. Hes really matured over the last year. His first train is quite impressive. 




 

But also, Connie and Maddie take good selfies.... LOL 



 


 

Connie 



 

 

Maddie


----------



## Ferguson K

Damsel, can't believe how small that scar is.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Great pics!


----------



## animalmom

@Ferguson K, you have some of the nicest looking animals, with or without scars.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ferguson K said:


> Damsel, can't believe how small that scar is



How is she doing ... limp gone?


----------



## samssimonsays

Love the selfies from the girls LOL they make your new baby goats look soooo teeny!


----------



## Ferguson K

@animalmom Thank you. We're working really hard to keep improving the breeds, but Damsel's credit goes to her breeder. I'm just her lucky owner since the day she as born.

@frustratedearthmother you can only see a hitchin her step when she's running. She has a show in 20 days. We will see. She says up nicely, a little off on that leg, but she's good.


----------



## Ferguson K

@samssimonsays 

Well they're both over 100lbs. They make the standard goats look tiny.


----------



## Ferguson K

I just saw on the breeder page that Briar's Sire, and the buck we bred Junebug to, just earned his superior genetics!!!

That is big for our little herd, too! Can't wait to see what June puts on the ground and especially can't wait to freshen Briar!


----------



## Ferguson K

Well it's official. We just met out new neighbors. 

We met them because Connie apparently went to investigate the moving van.

They drive Ford's and seem reserved. I apologized and ran her home.

Guess it's time to turn the hot fence back on.


----------



## babsbag

Good fences make good neighbors.


----------



## Ferguson K

Exactly. I thought we had Connie proofed it enough. We can't figure out how she's getting out, and this weekend we were going to fix the hot wire. No more excuses. She's about to get a good shock.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ferguson K said:


> we were going to fix the hot wire



And, when you are finished with yours, will you come and do mine?  I need my fences to be Cowboy proofed!


----------



## Ferguson K

No no no. Testing mine and getting it working will be enough trouble.

Shots will be fired. One of us is about to be wrong about why it doesn't work past the second corner.

I hope it's not me! LOL


----------



## babsbag

I got so frustrated with mine one day that I started cutting it to isolate the problem. I went to the first corner and cut it, fenced worked, so I put it back together and went to the next corner and so on. I rewired the entire buck pen that day too and that is when I finally found the short. Hot wires are great...until they aren't.


----------



## Ferguson K

I think the short starts in the buck pen. He thinks it's the corner. 

Were running new wire completely.


----------



## Bruce

They make testers for that @babsbag !!! You can borrow mine soon as I'm done with the fence. Which needs to be tomorrow.


----------



## Ferguson K

So.... I finally bought a truck. My first cash vehicle that isn't a hunk of crap on wheels. I'm really excited. John is doing a tune up tomorrow and I'm taking it on a feed run with him on stand by just in case.


----------



## Baymule

That is so exciting!! I am so happy for you!!!!! I had a 1984 Chevy stepside that we bought for $400 out of a hayfield. We had the transmission done, fixed everything and were about to paint and do the interior when we bought our farm. I made the decision to sell it instead of spending more $$ on it, it was at a time where I had to make a priority decision. So we sold it and I took the money and bought rolls of horse wire and T-posts. While I miss my truck, I am proud of my fencing.  So I know what it means to have your very own truck, one that you can go pick up feed in, do your farm stuff and not have to make arrangements otherwise. Congratulations on a fantastic deal on your very own truck!!!


----------



## Ferguson K

So... just bought some stuff for my truck while I'm watching John work on it.

For thoseof you who don't know I'm obsessed with goats and the color purple.

Just priced a paint job for the truck, it costs almost as much as the truck. That can wait. We just spent another $$$ getting parts to spruce it back up.

John has me buffing the headlights and ratail ights and then after he's done changing parts around and putting new parts in I'll betaking it to get detailed (inside, kinda scruffy) and then off to get feed.

Anyways, I got a few things for the truck on Amazon and a few at O'Reileys while we are in there. New purple steering wheel cover, keychain that says I ♡ Goats, window sticker that says crazy goat lady, seat cover to keep the dogs from tearing it up, a replacement latch for the tailgate since it's missing, and purple floor mats.

Attaching a picture of the sticker and keychain because about half of you need these in your life.




 



I have magnets made with our farm name and info on them that will go full time on this truck since it is the goat truck. Normally I just slap them on John's truck when we go places but now I have my own.

I'll still use my car as a daily driver, since it's brand new and the truck is not.


----------



## NH homesteader

Yes! I have an "I love goats"  bumper sticker but my husband and I share vehicles so he won't let me put it on.  I totally need the one you got...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Nice looking truck there!!....and really like the Sticker....except I'm not a Lady .. ....we are hoping to start looking for a truck in about 6-7mnths ....it would be very Handy.....we have a mini van with 258,000 on it with head gasket problems....so, could go Anytime....but 'Credit' isn't an option so have to save up the Cash....adding to 'Stash', but will be able to put More in when some Fencing work is done.....hope it Serves ya well for a Long time to Come!!...


----------



## Ferguson K

So after driving all over 2 cities we finally got the final part to get the truck up and running. The 3-4 solenoid? I got it from five different places and FINALLY John found one where we got the first one yesterday, they had received more in. UGH. Could've saved lots of time...

Anyways truck runs great, still a few minor issues but nothing he cant fix. I was going to go get feed with it when he got done, but, June had other ideas.


----------



## Baymule

Now if you _really_ wanted everybody to have goat stickers and a goat keychain, you would have provided the link......


----------



## Ferguson K

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00KNB1DWK/ref=ya_aw_od_pi?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01B86OWDU/ref=ya_aw_od_pi?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Here ya go @Baymule


----------



## Baymule

All you goaties don't have to thank me for wresting the above information out of @Ferguson K --- just get on Amazon and order yours!!


----------



## Baymule

And for you sheeple;

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...tomotive&field-keywords=sheep+window+stickers

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...+key+chain&rh=n:7141123011,k:+sheep+key+chain


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats on the new truck! I know you've been wanting and needing one for a while. Congrats on the babies! And yes. I need this in my life..... But I really like the "goat milk?" stickers hahaha. I have issues with putting things on my vehicle that alert folks to knowing which is mine in a parking lot.... Just a weird paranoia deal I guess?


----------



## Ferguson K

The truck will be at my house except 4 days out of the month and the occasional show so I'm not that worried . My car has nothing personal in or on it though.


----------



## samssimonsays

So I'm not alone in this feeling of not wanting an every day driver being recognized? Hahaha yay! I really thought I was weird .  er..... Weirder than usual


----------



## lcertuche

Congrats on the new rig!


----------



## Ferguson K

Update on my grandmother: they found a large tumor on her lung. They have taken a biopsy to rule out cancer. My grandmother has survived five different kinds of cancer in 5 different areas of her body. She's a very strong woman with a very strong will, and has told us we're not allowed to come visit her until she is home from the hospital. Tuesday I'm going to see her anyway, I'm off that day and I would really like to go see my grandmother. She's been like a mother to me my entire life, and we've been through a lot together.

We've been exceptionally close our entire life.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hoping for a good biopsy report.       And yes, definitely go see her and give her a big ol hug!


----------



## Baymule

Love the pics. Coming from a Mamaw, I hope to be close to all my grand daughters just like that!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Nice truck
I hope your grandmother is OK


----------



## NH homesteader

I hope all goes well with  your grandmother.  My grandfather has a biopsy next week for a few masses they found in his lungs. I'll be thinking of you


----------



## Latestarter

Best wishes for a favorable report for Gramma. Enjoy your visit with her!


----------



## TAH

Hope you have a good trip. 

BTW Nice truck!


----------



## norseofcourse

Prayers for your grandmother, glad you'll be going to see her.  Lost mine nearly two years ago, still miss her terribly.


----------



## Ferguson K

Just picked up one bale today. Going back for more.

It smells amazing!


----------



## babsbag

I think I would look at the payload on that poor new truck and take a trailer next time. I haul those bales every week and they weigh 1200-1400 lbs. and I bet your truck is rated for 800 lbs max. Be careful....be very very careful, those leaf springs are sad.


----------



## Baymule

babsbag said:


> I think I would look at the payload on that poor new truck and take a trailer next time. I haul those bales every week and they weigh 1200-1400 lbs. and I bet your truck is rated for 800 lbs max. Be careful....be very very careful, those leaf springs are sad.


My husband cautioned much the same thing to me when I used to stuff 750 pounds of horse feed in my Ford Focus. I just shrugged and asked him what's the difference between horse feed and 5 fat people?


----------



## NH homesteader

I put way too much grain in my car and say the same thing! 

I have a bad habit of overloading vehicles.


----------



## Ferguson K

@babsbag 

The truck needs new springs. It's rated well enough it should have (and did) haul the name with ease. However, John had already said he's going to replace them. The truck sits low. It didn't actually squat much, there's a leveling kit on it that lowers the frame.

The plan WAS to take the big truck and get 6 bales. That obviously did not happen. I ended up taking my truck because John wasn't going to be home before dark.

Afterall, I bought the truck to do just this. Haul feed and hay. I buy 30 bags offeed at a time, that's almost a ton,same weight as the bale I just brought home.


----------



## Ferguson K

On another note:

June had to be milked tonight. She is the squirts. She's now back on the stand, really excited to see this udder level out.



 

 

I had to clean her up pretty good before I milked her. She had lots of post delivery goo.


----------



## babsbag

You are braver than me.  I worry about rear end, springs, and brakes. Just be safe out there. 

@Bruce  does the tester actually tell you where the short is or just that there is one?


----------



## Ferguson K

I worry, too.

I just was out of hay and desperate.


----------



## Bruce

I think it is something you figure out based on the Amp and Volt readings. I've only used it to see how it worked since apparently I didn't screw anything up installing the hotwire and charger. The one I got will tell you the direction the current is travelling. You compare a reading at "location 1" on the wire with the reading at "location 2". If they are significantly different, there is a problem between those points.


----------



## Ferguson K

That's what I need. I ended up ripping it all down and tomorrow I put it all back up.


----------



## CntryBoy777

....I don't know how the pages look on a computer, I only have a cell phone....but, on page 121...there is an Udder pic just above @babsbag  post....referring to 'Rear End Springs'....it threw me for a second there and was ROTF when I first started reading it....crazy sometimes the 'Order' of posts....


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> ....I don't know how the pages look on a computer, I only have a cell phone....but, on page 121...there is an Udder pic just above @babsbag  post....referring to 'Rear End Springs'....it threw me for a second there and was ROTF when I first started reading it....crazy sometimes the 'Order' of posts....


Some of these udders need heavy duty rear end springs to hold everything up, the one pictured is currently in the shop for an extra leaf spring......


----------



## Ferguson K

My least favorite part about having goats.

Disbudding.

I'm always afraid I'm going to burn their brains. 




 

 

 

 

It's harder on dark headed goats, even though we shave their heads.

John holds and counts, I burn.


----------



## Bruce

OK, that first picture really threw me!! Not knowledgeable about goats and horn buds. They looked like eyeballs in the first picture. And the black looked like the muzzle of a "what kind of animal IS that!!"


----------



## NH homesteader

I am SO dreading the whole disbudding thing.  I bet you're glad that's over!


----------



## Ferguson K

@Bruce LOL it does look funny. 

@NH homesteader Yes. Over for now. Junebug's twins are next week. 

Neighbor who bought Aelia and Red decided not to do his and they're growing little nubs. I did give them their shots though, so he didn't have to.


----------



## samssimonsays

Awe I kinda thought thats what that snap chat was of! Yikes. I am soooo not looking forward to this. I will be having a gal who does multiple different farms in the areas goats do ours this year.... And until I am ready to try myself lol


----------



## Ferguson K

YUP! The glowing iron of screaming kids and struggling to hold them still.

We need to build a disbudding box, it'd be easier to hold them. Prudence's kids are both over 10lbs already and it was a LOT harder than expected to hold them still.


----------



## Ferguson K

I forgot to add: I officially met the new neighbors today. They have been demo-ing and remodeling all week and I was finally able to walk over and introduce myself in the daytime. They are the same age as John and I, young couple recently married. They're going to get some piglets from us ( our last two from the October litter) next month when they get a pen built. They'll also likely be getting goats and chickens. I told them to let me know and I can point them in the right direction for good breeders.

They have four dogs, two little and two big. Makes me a little nervous because she said the yellow one is a cat killer. Guess we will be upping security in the goat pens before they move in officially, I bet cats aren't the only thing that peak his interest! They seem nice, though, and we filled them in on the people in the community. She was absolutely appalled that our water company is only open 4 hours a day, 4 days a week. She's going to have trouble getting used to living way out here! They're from a larger city about 30 minutes away and are used to being close to everything.

We invited them over for a bonfire after they get moved in. Time will tell. It'll be a few months before they get a dog fence up because they have put all of their savings into the house and getting it move in ready. I am going to loan them my invisible fence, they just have two kennels for the dogs for while they're at work (10x10 kennels).


----------



## babsbag

Ferguson K said:


> Makes me a little nervous because she said the yellow one is a cat killer.


   I lived next door to two of those for many many years. I lost three cats to them during that time, one was an indoor only kitty that had gotten out for only a few minutes and went over the fence. It was those dogs that made me start keeping my cats inside 24/7. I had always had indoor/outdoor kitties  but after those dogs whenever one would not come home for dinner I would literally get sick to my stomach as I looked over the fence expecting the worst. My house became Fort Knox for cats. I had double screens on the windows, bells on the cats, and never left the house without knowing where the cats were. 

Now I have the cat killers   My house dogs currently live with 3 cats in the house and have always had cats in their house. I don't trust them with kittens, they play too rough, but once the kitty gets to about 4 months there are no problems. Let a cat come over the fence and it is another story. It makes me very sad, but at least I know they are strays and not someone pets as no one around me currently has cats.  That makes me feel a teeny tiny bit better.


----------



## Ferguson K

@babsbag I have lost many cats over the years to coyote. I lost one two years ago (Ko-T) to a dog we were fostering, and I have lost them to freak accidents. That was worse than them just not coming home. The finding them and having to bury them.

She said he doesn't actively seek out cats just has a high chase drive, and ours typically stay in our front yard and do not stray outside of our fence because they know they're not safe out there. I just would HATE to have to house Simon, Gator, and P.C. in the house full time. If her dogs start chasing them then I will. The tom cat does not come in the house. I worry about him on nights like tonight when the Coyote are howling and creating lots of rukus.

My biggest fear is her dogs and my goats. We will have goat 101 when they move in.


----------



## Ferguson K

The big pasture that the goats get turned out in is only electric fence, their night pen and the pen they've been crowded in (I say crowded, it's a half acre...) for a month or so is cattle panels and hot wire.


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like I hear fence building in your future..... maybe your new neighbors will split the cost and help put it up. It would be in their best interest to do so.

I have cat killers. Paris HATES cats of all sizes and ages and will kill them. Parker thinks kitties are dog treats and will run from me when he gets one so I don't take it away from him, and he eats it, whole. Can't blame them, for years a cat hoarder lived next to us, at our old house, and there were feral cats ALL over the place. I grew to hate them too, as they sprayed my front porch and the corner of the house which resulted in a lot of stink. Sometimes we couldn't stand to walk in the bedroom that was the corner of the house the cats sprayed.


----------



## Ferguson K

I already told John were about to have a major fence overhaul. 

Just priced it. Going to see if we can get them to split costs , going to do the same on the other side with the neighbor who runs cattle.


----------



## Ferguson K

We're tearing down the cattle fencing and putting in 48 in horse fence


----------



## Baymule

Ferguson K said:


> We're tearing down the cattle fencing and putting in 48 in horse fence


It just so happens that I know someone who is a manager at my favorite store, Tractor Supply and I bet she can get you a employee discount!!!


----------



## Baymule

If you put in 7' T-posts, it gives you room at the top for barbed wire or hot wire. Maybe barbed wire on top to keep whatever stock they have from necking over the fence and run a hot wire inside, on your side. If the hot wire is on the inside on your side, it might keep neighbors from getting popped by it. People do stupid things.


----------



## Mike CHS

There are a couple of workers in our TSC that tell us we need to clock in since we spend so much time (and $) there.


----------



## Ferguson K

That's kind of what we were thinking about doing. Right now a majority of our property is lined with 6.5' t-posts... that's about to change. I also have a regular customer that does fence work for a really reasonable price. I'm going to catch him, or someone on his crew, to come out and get a quote for us. We buy the material, they put it up. It's wonderful. Then I still get my discount and they put up a spectacular fence.


----------



## Ferguson K

Mike CHS said:


> There are a couple of workers in our TSC that tell us we need to clock in since we spend so much time (and $) there.



I have hired several of my regulars and they are some of the best employees, even though they're part time.


----------



## NH homesteader

I LOVE the TSC employees who are actually farmers.  I told my husband I should work there...  Except I only know about goats and pigs lol


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> There are a couple of workers in our TSC that tell us we need to clock in since we spend so much time (and $) there.



Is the "Now Hiring" sign out?


----------



## Ferguson K

All of mine are farmers in some way shape or form. The only one I have who DOESN'T currently farm is retired and so full of knowledge I couldn't live without her!

It makes life easier when you have an employee talking to a customer who KNOWS what they're talking about, who has 20+ years of hands on experience. It makes life easier on both of us.

I digress.

----

I'm a bad goat mom. June ran out of water today. I probably wouldn't have checked had she not drastically dropped in production. This morning I got my usual 1.5lbs from her, this afternoon I got squirts. I said what are you doing June? Your udder is so tiny! Did you eat? Did you run out of hay? No. I forgot to refill her water trough. No water, no milk. She still had a fat filled udder but wasn't letting me have it, she has a lot of 'fill' that makes her udder look larger than it actually is. 

Lesson of the day: Even if you're in a hurry, and you JUST filled the water up last night, CHECK THE WATER LEVELS. 

All of the goats(except the bucks) were out. Guess they were extra thirsty today....


----------



## Ferguson K

I just wanted to take a moment and share Junebug's udder. This is a 10 hour fill while nursing twins.


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## TAH




----------



## Bruce

Clearly she needed to have 4!


----------



## Ferguson K

It's amazing what 24 hours can do for swelling in an udder.  Their morning Junebug gave me a sight for sore eyes. She's sure maturing.



 

It's hard too get pictures in the dark but you can still get a good idea. If I get home before dark I will try and get a better picture.


----------



## Bruce

I'd say it is pretty clear as is!


----------



## Latestarter

yup... I had no problem seeing it... it kinda sticks right out there! Nice udder!


----------



## Ferguson K

Just got the official call I've been waiting on.

I got "promoted!"

I'm going to a bigger store closer to home! I will start the first of the year in a new atmosphere with a new team and a new leash on life. This is awesome for us.


----------



## NH homesteader

Congrats!


----------



## Bruce

And hire more great retired farmers!


----------



## samssimonsays

Whoop whoop! Congrats!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!   Sure wish we could get you to the local TSC around here.  I've never seen a more dysfunctional store .  We've witnessed employee fights...one person quitting and walking out the door while screaming 'choice' words at the management... can't get through the aisles because of all the product sitting in them.  It's really sad... it was such a great place when it opened!  I hope they get some new good management in there soon!


----------



## Mike CHS

Congratulations - that is a great feeling knowing you are appreciated by the powers that be.


----------



## babsbag

Good news on the job, that is awesome. It is a great time of year to know that something better is just around the corner. Good luck, hope it is all the you hope it will be.


----------



## Ferguson K

I should have known something was up when I had corporate in my building 3 times in one week.


----------



## Ferguson K

It's a Bittersweet experience though, I really enjoyed my team and I really enjoy everything that they bring with them everyday. I'm going to miss them all greatly. I'm going to miss my customers and the overall experience and atmosphere of the store I'm leaving behind. Most of all I'm going to miss my receiver, as she and I work very close together everyday and she has become a dear friend of mine.

The part that makes this the hardest is that I can't say anything to my team until 3 days before I leave. I can't tell them because they haven't announced who the new store manager for my store is going to be yet, I know who it's going to be but I'm not allowed to say anything.


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats there K!  Sweet news   So a big pay raise, stock options, added vaca time, company truck, all that good stuff?


----------



## Ferguson K

@Latestarter I already get 4 weeks vacation that's more than enough for me. It does come with a pay raise though so that's helpful.

I've owned stock since I was 19. Young me knew then I wanted to stay with the company.


----------



## TAH

Congrats!! 
Hope it is a easy on you and your workers.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Great News!!!....really Happy to hear it for ya....


----------



## norseofcourse

Woohoo congrats on the new job!!  That's rough not being able to tell anyone on your team.


----------



## Baymule

Congrats! That is awesome for you. I hope the new store is closer to your home. We go to the TSC in Mineola, it's only 9 miles away!


----------



## Ferguson K

This new store cuts 30 minutes out of my daily drive one way. That helps tons.


----------



## Bruce

And how many of your best current employees would not be terribly inconvenienced if an opening at the new store opens up? Especially the Receiver


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats, very happy for you!


----------



## Ferguson K

Unfortunately @Bruce none of my team would be able to follow me , although I bet a few would if they could. 

I'm already missing them and I'm not even gone.


----------



## Latestarter

With your personality and being as who you are, I'm sure you'll find similar great employees for your new store location. Folks tend to duplicate what they've done in the past and your past successes will lead to more in the future. And I'm sure some of your customers will follow you as well. Your new store may be closer to them as well you know.


----------



## animalmom

No way @frustratedearthmother, I want @Ferguson K at my TSC.  The good Lord knows that store needs help.  Glad to hear all the hard work is paying off for you!  Congrats!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

No, no, no - the Alvin store needs her more!


----------



## Ferguson K

Y'all.


----------



## Latestarter

Why don't we just let her work 8 hour shifts in those two and the last 8 hour shift in mine up here in Mount Pleasant? She doesn't need any sleep...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Ferguson K

To bad i work 3 12's and two 10's!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Well, that's nothing!  You've got time to mosey on over to a few more stores, lol!!!


----------



## Ferguson K

Half the time i dont even have time to clean my house! I make time for the goats though, ans have a very supportive spouse.


----------



## Baymule

Ferguson K said:


> Half the time i dont even have time to clean my house! I make time for the goats though, ans have a very supportive spouse.


Let's see.......housework or goats??????? Hmmmm........housework? or goats?

And the winner is GOATS!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ferguson K said:


> Half the time i dont even have time to clean my house! I make time for the goats though, ans have a very supportive spouse.


That sounds very familiar to me...

Okay - you get a pass this time, but make a phone call to the Alvin store and tell them to et their 'stuff' together!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Cause FEM says so!!...


----------



## Ferguson K

So I went out when I get home in the hopes of getting some updated pictures of the goats. New neighbors were in their yard. John went over to talk to them.

Turns out John and new neighbor's husband went to school together and grew up together, but they're a few years apart. They even worked together at one point way back in high school.

I said oh lord.... Here starts a bromance. I ended up walking away after about 45 minutes of them reminiscing about things from their home town. 

Only took one picture this evening.

Look at little Integrity being a big girl.


----------



## CntryBoy777

....and a very Pretty one too!!...


----------



## TAH




----------



## Bruce

Ferguson K said:


> To bad i work 3 12's and two 10's!



Geez, advanced math!!! Well, someone will figure out how to get you to their local TSC.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!!


----------



## Ferguson K

Katydid enjoys chasing Connie around.

I tried getting a picture of ALL the kids piled up on top of her but when she saw me she got up and knocked them all over.


----------



## Ferguson K

Prudence's doeling is growing at a substantial rate. She's already as big as the yearling ND's... not as heavy but definitely as tall! She's going to be a big doe like her mother (250lbs). I really wish I could find a local kid who needs a good market goat, I would give it to them just to see her in an arena. Her brother didn't want to come out and play. He was to busy keeping warm under his mother.

She's a firecracker. Runs 110MPH everywhere and leaps and bounds off of everything.


----------



## norseofcourse

Love the midair pics, especially the one with all her legs tucked up!


----------



## CntryBoy777

All are just Adorable!!....I know just Watching them is much Better than Any tv program...


----------



## Ferguson K

We love watching them .


----------



## Bruce

Too, too, too CUTE!


----------



## Baymule

That is awesome about your neighbor! Already friends!


----------



## Bruce

Better than friends, a bromance!! Now nothing will get done at Kate's Cackling Ranch unless she does it


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bruce said:


> Now nothing will get done at Kate's Cackling Ranch unless she does it


Oh heck no - now he's got a helper!!  (hopefully, lol)


----------



## NH homesteader

Trade favors/labor.  You'll all be happy! We have a friend who always helps when we ask him to (mostly with heavy things,  he is much stronger than me lol) but won't ever ask for help.  So my husband goes down to his house and tells him what he's going to help him with,  haha. 

That leaping goat picture is amazing!


----------



## Ferguson K

We used to swap "day for a day" stuff with my sister and her husband, they have a tractor. With him being down in his back after recent surgery that has been postponed and lots of things I physically can't help with have been pushed back. mostly work on the house....

We shall see. We need to be best of friends with these neighbors, we're the youngest couples in our community and were the same age. We will be neighbors a LONG time.


----------



## Ferguson K

Mama hen and her chicks met their ends today....they fell in the horse trough. There's chicken waterers all over the place. I don't get it. 

The other chickens are doing fine. This is why I used to pen them all up. 
Ugh.

Connie and Maddie ate most of them. The survivors know better than to go in the fenced areas. 

Tonight is also the first night the kids are on their own. Ladybug and Katydid are being transitioned to the bottle , I have their mothers milk bottled so they can continue on it until we get them fully switched onto formula. June starts her DHIR testing next week and I need her to not have the kids on her. Karma's kids, Dharma and Integrity, will be transitioned to a bottle as well. Prudences kids will not. I'll let her raise them as I don't plan on milking her this time and I'll be selling her, and the rest of the Boer goats, in a month or so anyway. Lilly is so obese she looks like she's about to have quads or quints. She's not even bred. She's just FAT. Poppy was bred to Richard for April kids.

Zinnia and Morgan have started getting baby bellies. They have two+ months to go but have already started filling in.  Zinnia had had four sets of twins and Morgan is a FF.

We will be placing them on DHIR as well. We will only have nine does total on the test this year, so far. 

Show season kicks back off on the 14th. I can't wait to see what this upcoming year brings us


----------



## NH homesteader

Wow are you totally getting out of Boers? I have a doe that no one can  believe isn't pregnant.  She's SO fat! Lol 

Sorry about the hen and chicks.  Ugh.


----------



## Ferguson K

We are selling all remaining Boer to the neighbor who bought Red, Holly, and Aelia. He wants more goats to clear more shrub.


----------



## NH homesteader

Oh nice.  Good to have them close by anyway! You'll still have plenty of work with them gone!


----------



## Ferguson K

Ooooih yes. 

We're going to concentrate on LaMancha and ND. Talked about dabbling in Nubians with @samssimonsays just so we have excuses to drive across country and trade genetics. I believe it'll be another year before I add a third breed again. With everything happening at work I'll have little time to chase genetics on a third breed . 

We found a LM breeder we plan on getting a buckling from, almost got one thus year but it didn't happen. There were other plans for us. We've reserved a bucking from the repeated breeding and will promptly pick him up when he's born.


----------



## samssimonsays

You still do with my coworker hahahaha!


----------



## NH homesteader

So are you going to do minis too? I love minis.  I want one of every breed


----------



## Ferguson K

Exactly! Already have an excuse. ND's!


----------



## Ferguson K

@NH homesteader 

Yes! We have nice mini buck we will be using.


----------



## NH homesteader

See now I need to travel across the country,  lol.  No one here does mini manchas.   No one!


----------



## Ferguson K

I can ship you some!


----------



## Bruce

I don't think @NH homesteader would want to trust a shipper. She can head to Texas where it is warmer and load up the new Jeep.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Uh-Oh!!....I can hear those 'Gears a Turning' way down Here...


----------



## NH homesteader

Drive to Texas with a 4 year old in the back seat... Drive back with said 4 year old and goat(s)? 

Shipping sounds expensive but that would be the worst drive ever.


----------



## Ferguson K

More like best drive ever.


----------



## Bruce

Oh heck no @NH homesteader! The 4 Y/O goes to work with Daddy, bet making snow is a lot of fun for a young child! 

Besides, you said it was going to be too warm to make snow for awhile. He can stay home and be a "house husband" while you suffer the long tiring journey to TX and back.


----------



## Baymule

Just load up the whole family and make it a vacation!


----------



## NH homesteader

He does not do "house husband"  and the two of them would probably kill each other! Haha maybe someday we'll visit Texas...  Sounds nice about now,  Brrr


----------



## Bruce

Ferguson K said:


> More like best drive ever.


You've never gone on a long car ride with young children have you! At least not as an adult. Driving a 4 Y/O from NH to TX would take about a month. Once you let them out of the car, they are hard to get back in.


----------



## Ferguson K

I drove fromNC to TX with an 18 month old, a puppy, and a cat.... alone. Did it in about 20 hours I believe. that's been about 10 years , LOL . Don't recommend it.


----------



## Ferguson K

Zinnia. She hates when I Chase her with the camera.

She's due late March, I'm thinking twins again.


----------



## Ferguson K

Caught Pearl catching some Z's.


----------



## samssimonsays

i LOVE THE UP CLOSE PICS!


----------



## Ferguson K

I spent the day at home catching up on housework. 

I also took about 1000 pictures of the goats. 

So here's some more picture overload. 



 

 

 
Integrity was zooming all over the place . 

She tuckered herself out


----------



## NH homesteader

Love the pictures!


----------



## Ferguson K

More of Integrity:



 


 

Ladybug and Katydid:


 


 


 


 
Lyra:


----------



## Ferguson K

Can't forget this gem of Katydid I got while laying under June .


----------



## TAH

Very cute!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Love them,!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Great pics


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya keep that Up and I might just have to get us a few More!! ....ya need to Stop it so the 'Desire' can fade some....they're just Beautiful!!....thanks for Sharing...


----------



## Ferguson K

LOL I have tons from today. Got all the goats. To many to post!

At one point I was laying on top of the hill and shooting down at the kids and Anabelle decided I needed to be climbed on. Free goat massage! Damsel soon joined in, and then Briar, and then I was at the bottom of the goat pile.


----------



## samssimonsays

why do they seem to think we are jungle gyms!


----------



## Ferguson K

After much debate and deliberation, we decided we are NOT going to house a LM buck anytime soon. We will be doing AI. The buckling we were supposed to get may still happen, but we're not sure yet.

That being said we had an opportunity come up to purchase a buckling with lines we've been following, and made the decision to bring him home.

I will post pictures in a little bit.

ETA: he's a ND.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Cool!


----------



## Ferguson K

Meet "Brownie". His registration hasn't been sent in yet so his name may change.

http://www.knsfarm.com/brownie.html


----------



## CntryBoy777

Really nice markings there Ferguson K....should throw some good colors and patterns for ya....


----------



## Ferguson K

The colors aren't what drew me. Colors don't make milk.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw....but, they make for great Pics....which you are very Good at....but the Ooooos and Awwwws on This side of your Posts....


----------



## Ferguson K

LOL I enjoy it. I don't post every picture but there's some hilarious ones and some that I love love love in my archives.


----------



## animalmom

Oh my word the genes that youngster possesses!  The look of all the ladies that came together to make him is wonderful.  Buffalo Clover gals are worth the wait.

(full disclosure:  I have a Buffalo Clover buck and am a lot partial to the work Jan Nelson, who is the tops, is doing with her herd.)


----------



## Ferguson K

It's what I'm excited for! Those udders! He brings a lot of dairy to my girls, who are very strong and wide but not as long as I would like to see. Lyra and Briar's kids will benefit the most from him. 

It'll be next year before we see what he can do but I'm happy to wait. Currently he's still a bottle baby.


----------



## Hens and Roos

very nice!


----------



## TAH

Congrats!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats!


----------



## Ferguson K

Merry Christmas from us to y'all.


----------



## Latestarter

Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## NH homesteader

Merry Christmas! What a lovely old dog


----------



## lcertuche

I hope ya'll had a good Christmas. Ours was lovely.


----------



## Ferguson K

We had a wonderful Christmas with lots of great food.

The old man got to go visit the family and he spent the evening on the porch begging for food. Everybody knows it might be his last Christmas so he was very spoiled indeed. Titan was given his own plate (cooked without spices just got him) so he could eat with us.

He's a special old man.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Is he a Ridgeback?


----------



## Ferguson K

CntryBoy777 said:


> Is he a Ridgeback?



Indeed.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats on the new buckling


----------



## CntryBoy777

My Favorite breed of dog....always wanted one, but have never had one of my own....I go to Ridgeback Heaven and just 'Dream' sometimes....the website has pics of their dogs on it....started looking at it while we still lived in Fla.


----------



## Ferguson K

@OneFineAcre thank you. 

Between Hollar and the new guy I think we've got a solid set of herd sire's. I can't wait for Hollar 's first crop in April. We will retain all doelings and freshen them with Brownie 2018.

Now to find a LM buck to Rob semen from for my LM girls.


----------



## NH homesteader

Perhaps you could kindly request some,  instead of robbing some.  Lol sorry couldn't resist! 

So retaining all doelings...  Sounds like you're going to have a lot of goals pretty soon!


----------



## Bruce

I think you are right @NH homesteader, @Ferguson K has a lot of goals


----------



## NH homesteader

Ugh! Cell phone screen is so small I couldn't even see my typo.  GoaTs..  Goats not goals. 

Although she seems to have a lot of those as well


----------



## Bruce

I know! That is why it is so funny. Kind of a malapropism.


----------



## Ferguson K

LOL .

We have lots of goals and lots of goats. Quality and quantity are two different things. We have big plans for our little herd.

Trying to get on milk test is more confusing than anything else we've done. This paperwork had me sideways but I'm calling my ADGA rep tomorrow to get it all figured out.

We have a lot of time and money invested in these animals. We want the best from them and we expect the best. I have two I'm thinking about taking to nationals next year, but we only have two that will be in milk in time and I'm not driving all that way with a load of juniors. I'm not ready yet.

Next month we have a big state show, it's not THE state show but its one of them. This will really tell us how we're doing. In March we're bringing some of our home bred Juniors to the biggest show in our state. It's kind of a big deal for me, and these will be our first homebred animals at a show.

Fort Worth is our next show and we're bringing Damsel, Lyra*, Briar*, June bug, and a very pregnant Morgan. I didn't think about the fact that Morgan was going to be 3 months bred when I signed her up to go to the show. The only replacement I really have to fill her spot with the Anabelle, but Anabel is still a little on the small side and would be the smallest doe and her class. I would rather not take her until she finishes catching up. If she catches up. If she doesn't finish catching up that's also fine, because she can be a little on the small side. Right now he's only at about 60 maybe 70 pounds, and she needs to be closer to 100. Damsel's pushing 120. She's two months older than Damsel .

I can't remember if I posted a recent picture of damsel or not, so here's the most recent one I have. This was her on Thursday.











And Morgan:




And my love, Lyra:




Edited because my phone auto corrected a few things.


----------



## TAH

Wow, your goats are just GORGEOUS!! Especially Lyra.   
Hoping for the best at your upcoming shows! 
Did you breed any of the does to Richard?


----------



## Ferguson K

Lyra is my . She's a very special doe.

We sold Richard a few weeks back to the neighbor who has Red, Aelia, Holly, and soon the Boer goats. He's probably taking the five we have left tomorrow. If he doesn't I have a lady from South Africa that offered me $100 more than what he did for them, and she's second in line. I won't charge her the extra $100, she just really wanted to "outbid" my neighbor. It's not a bidding war. Both homes would be equally grand, but with the neighbor I can see them every Wednesday when I go pick up a round bale for the horses.


----------



## Ferguson K

He's home. Settling into his quarantine pen nicely. He's got a vet appointment tomorrow to see what those eye boogers are about. He's had them since disbudding, so hopefully it's not something sinus related.


----------



## Hens and Roos

hope all checks out well for him!


----------



## CntryBoy777

What a little Cutie!!...


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## animalmom

@Ferguson K, there's a goat show in Ft. Worth in January?  When, Where and all that.  Inquiring minds may want to show up and root you on.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Nationals in Wisconsin is a long trip
Rachel"s fitting team that finished 3rd wants to stick together
I don't know the plan here


----------



## Hens and Roos

OneFineAcre said:


> Nationals in Wisconsin is a long trip
> Rachel"s fitting team that finished 3rd wants to stick together
> I don't know the plan here



My DD is all excited and would really like to go and show-its about a 30 minute drive for us- same place that the county fair is held at!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> Nationals in Wisconsin is a long trip
> Rachel"s fitting team that finished 3rd wants to stick together
> I don't know the plan here


hahahahahaha

Laughing... I know... I'm mean..... 
You should go 



Hens and Roos said:


> My DD is all excited and would really like to go and show-its about a 30 minute drive for us- same place that the county fair is held at!


I wish I could go (not to show- for the experience) and stop by your place too! 
I remember telling you we're going to hang at your place when we aren't at the show..... LOL

@Ferguson K your guy is cute. So little! How old is he?


----------



## Ferguson K

@animalmom sent you a PM.

I would love to go to nationals this year, but I don't know if I will have the time or the funds. We're shooting for 2018 to be our first year going. Gives my girls more time to mature and gives me more time to plan.

I had a long day today. I am already laying in bed. The dogs are on full alert and I can hear coyote everywhere. Have you ever heard a pack of dogs howling in unison with the coyote ? Hair raising. John keeps going outside and spotlighting the pasture behind us. Several times they've been close enough to catch eyes. The goats have been pushed into the barns and stalls and the dogs are staying just outside of them. It's been raining. They're hungry and brave. I'm thankful we have enough dogs to keep them at bay but still nervous.


----------



## Ferguson K

@Goat Whisperer I was typing as you replied. 

He's 11 weeks old. Just a baby, still on the bottle. He was my husband's Christmas gift, and he can't decide what to name him but he's already planning breedings for next year .


----------



## CntryBoy777

If he was mine I'd name him Patches...


----------



## Southern by choice

What a cutie! 

Would be fun as a spectator at Nationals.  Considering we have only shown 1x at State Fair I don't think showing at Nationals is anywhere in our near future. 
Would be fun to meet up with others from different places! 
@OneFineAcre  if you go I just know that @Hens and Roos  would love one of your bucklings!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Southern by choice said:


> What a cutie!
> 
> Would be fun as a spectator at Nationals.  Considering we have only shown 1x at State Fair I don't think showing at Nationals is anywhere in our near future.
> Would be fun to meet up with others from different places!
> @OneFineAcre  if you go I just know that @Hens and Roos  would love one of your bucklings!



you should have seen the face DH made when I read him your post @Southern by choice


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## Ferguson K

Got home and John was cuddling the buckling, he had just fed him ( lambar) and was "bonding".

He said he has to bond so he can show/train him. Apparently he spent 45 minutes teaching him how to pose. I shook my head and went to milk the girls.

He's bouncing between "Mojo", "Bomb Pop", and "Driveway Special".... oh lord... 

Brownie, his barn name, has an infection and has been put on antibiotics. I hate giving shots. Every other day for 3 doses then back to the vet next Friday for follow up.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad ya caught it Early!!....hope all turns out okay...he is so Adorable!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Hens and Roos said:


> you should have seen the face DH made when I read him your post @Southern by choice


Well, you need new genetics and that would be bringing in some good ones. 



Ferguson K said:


> He's bouncing between "Mojo", "Bomb Pop", and "Driveway Special".... oh lord...



 


Ferguson K said:


> Brownie, his barn name, has an infection and has been put on antibiotics. I hate giving shots. Every other day for 3 doses then back to the vet next Friday for follow up.


I thought he might, his nose was runny too. What is the vet having you use?


----------



## Ferguson K

I figured he did. It's why I wasted no time. I think he put him on Nuflor. I'll have to look again.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Southern by choice said:


> *Well, you need new genetics and that would be bringing in some good ones. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he might, his nose was runny too. What is the vet having you use?



new genetics is always a good thing and yes I agree those would be some good ones!   .  I could just add it in with the others....."why I don't know why there are 3 in the buck pen instead of 2!! "

@Ferguson K hope your new guy gets feeling better soon!


----------



## Baymule

Ferguson K said:


> Meet "Brownie". His registration hasn't been sent in yet so his name may change.
> 
> http://www.knsfarm.com/brownie.html



I have pages to read and catch up, but I think his name ought to be, judging from his color, Brownie Marble Fudge!


----------



## Baymule

DH fell in love with Lyra!! First time he's shown an interest in goats, LOL. He's picked her to WIN!! He has been adamant about NO! NO GOATS!! but I sense a weakening here.......  Maybe by the time I get the infrastructure caught up and built here, you might have some mini-manchas........ 

I told him that ya'll are going to a show in January in Fort Worth and he's up for going to the show! When, where? We'll join @animalmom and be your cheering section!


----------



## Baymule

Schedule of events:

https://www.fwssr.com/?page_id=28

Would you be showing January 15 on Sunday? at 8:00 AM?


----------



## Ferguson K

Sunday and Monday.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good Luck at the show!


----------



## Southern by choice

you showing boers?


----------



## Ferguson K

@Southern by choice not this time. I've got a deposit on my Boer herd. Pending bloodwork. 

Just showing a few juniors and Junebug. bringing 5.


----------



## Latestarter

Good luck at the show!


----------



## TAH

What did he name the little guy? 
Drive away special??


----------



## Ferguson K

@TAH He settled on Chocolate Thunder.


----------



## Ferguson K

Bumped brownies follow up to today. He skipped his breakfast bottle and is running a low fever. John is taking him in for me.


----------



## samssimonsays

he is ok!


----------



## Latestarter

Make him a GCH with milk letters then rename him "Driveway Shooter" and start collecting AI straws from him to sell   Think positive right from the git-go! Hope he's OK.


----------



## Ferguson K

Off they go!


----------



## Devonviolet

Awww! SO sweet!    Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Ferguson K

Since his visit Wednesday, Brownie has had a cocci and worm bloom. Expected for a stressed kid.

His infection turned to pnemonia. They have put him on Draxxin. Shout out goes to my dilligant husband who noticed he wasnt well this morning and reacted quickly. Vet said call back on Monday and set up a time to drop a second fecal sample off to see if the 3 day worming changes his FEC.


----------



## Devonviolet

I'm sorry about the pneumonia. But glad your husband caught it & reacted quickly.  Poor baby!  I hope Brownie starts feeling well soon!


----------



## TAH




----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry about the problems, but they are curable and a part of farming....kudos to Both of ya for noticing and getting quick treatment....and be Thankful ya have a vet so Handy to help!!


----------



## Ferguson K

We ended up taking him to our emergency only vet because the other is closed for the holiday. 

I love my vets.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Well, you need new genetics and that would be bringing in some good ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he might, his nose was runny too. What is the vet having you use?



@Hens and Roos 

In some way/shape//form or fashion OFA is most likely going to be at the Natiomal Show so you should keep an eye on our page
I'm pretty confident that a buckling could make the trip


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> What a cutie!
> 
> Would be fun as a spectator at Nationals.  Considering we have only shown 1x at State Fair I don't think showing at Nationals is anywhere in our near future.
> Would be fun to meet up with others from different places!
> @OneFineAcre  if you go I just know that @Hens and Roos  would love one of your bucklings!



You showed at the NC State Fair
Probably the most competitive show in the country besides the national show 
And I seem to recall you did pretty well


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> My DD is all excited and would really like to go and show-its about a 30 minute drive for us- same place that the county fair is held at!



You should absolutely positively show at Nationals

Why wouldn't you ?


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> You showed at the NC State Fair
> Probably the most competitive show in the country besides the national show
> And I seem to recall you did pretty well



Long way to go before that happens! 
I am like you- I have to stay behind to take care of animals. 
Maybe GW can hitch a ride with someone who needs help showing or prepping. She'd love to go!


----------



## Hens and Roos

OneFineAcre said:


> You should absolutely positively show at Nationals
> 
> Why wouldn't you ?



There is a better then average chance that a couple of our goats will be there for the show- not sure which ones yet .  We will keep a eye on your page


----------



## Ferguson K

Finally got the DHIR nightmare complete.

I won't be testing until April, and June will just be doing tests until then. To much going on in our personal lives between now and then. 

I know how much she's giving me, but it would be nice to have an actual NUMBER. I'm setting her up for a one day milk test though,nap June won't be forgotten.

We spent NYE with the new neighbors. It was entertaining, lots of comedy there.

On to other goat news, Brownie is officially back outside. The sniffles are gone, no more running nostrils or fever, and the cough is almost gone. A few of ourdoes have started a chesty cough, and I'll be bringing on of them in next week so the vet can listen and send me home with antibiotics for everyone. We've had terrible weather and it's really been hard on the herd. Low 80's swinging into the 20's, next day 40's and down into the teens. All over the place. 

Look at this clean face and hefty appetite:




 

 

 


 

The kids are at the beginning stages of weaning and they're SO mad at me. You should hear them out there. You would think they're starving...


----------



## Ferguson K

H21 


 
H22


 


Integrity 


 

Dharma


 

Katydid 


 

Ladybug


----------



## CntryBoy777

What a Great looking group ya have there FK!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Nice kids


----------



## NH homesteader

Oh my,  Dharma is 

I love them all but she is lovely! 

Katydid looks like she belongs in the show ring!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Long way to go before that happens!
> I am like you- I have to stay behind to take care of animals.
> Maybe GW can hitch a ride with someone who needs help showing or prepping. She'd love to go!



Maybe she can


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Ferguson K said:


> Finally got the DHIR nightmare complete.
> 
> I won't be testing until April, and June will just be doing tests until then. To much going on in our personal lives between now and then.
> 
> I know how much she's giving me, but it would be nice to have an actual NUMBER. I'm setting her up for a one day milk test though,nap June won't be forgotten.
> 
> We spent NYE with the new neighbors. It was entertaining, lots of comedy there.
> 
> On to other goat news, Brownie is officially back outside. The sniffles are gone, no more running nostrils or fever, and the cough is almost gone. A few of ourdoes have started a chesty cough, and I'll be bringing on of them in next week so the vet can listen and send me home with antibiotics for everyone. We've had terrible weather and it's really been hard on the herd. Low 80's swinging into the 20's, next day 40's and down into the teens. All over the place.
> 
> Look at this clean face and hefty appetite:
> 
> View attachment 25981 View attachment 25981 View attachment 25982
> View attachment 25983
> 
> The kids are at the beginning stages of weaning and they're SO mad at me. You should hear them out there. You would think they're starving...
> 
> View attachment 25984


So cute!
What kind of hay is in the purple bag?


----------



## TAH




----------



## Ferguson K

@Green Acres Farm 

It's Sudan and Alfalfa mixed.


----------



## Ferguson K

@Green Acres Farm 

It's Sudan and Alfalfa mixed.


----------



## Ferguson K

I have to say to date this is my favorite batch of kids.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Ferguson K said:


> I have to say to date this is my favorite batch of kids.


How long have you had goats?


----------



## Ferguson K

I've had goats my entire life. Grew up with Boer. Showed market all through highschool. I, personally, didn't get involved with the breeding/caring for side of things until 2012, Boers. Acquired our first dairy Goats in 2014 and never looked back.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Ferguson K said:


> I've had goats my entire life. Grew up with Boer. Showed market all through highschool. I, personally, didn't get involved with the breeding/caring for side of things until 2012, Boers. Acquired our first dairy Goats in 2014 and never looked back.


----------



## Ferguson K

Disbudded Junebug's doelings today.

John cracked the greatest joke when we were putting them back up. I accidentally put Katydid in with the Juniors and she was getting beat up. John still had Ladybug. Katydid ran between his legs and in one stride he swept Ladybug up and tossed her over his shoulder like a bag of feed. He grinned and said, "Don't worry, I'm a goat-fessional".

Maybe you had to have seen it but it was the funniest thing I've seen in a long time.

He never stopped walking. Put them in with June and walked back grinning.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I bet that was awesome.  Where's the camera when you need it?????


----------



## Southern by choice

I bet it was "one of those moments" just perfect- the kind you wish was on camera! You know it will never happen like that again!


----------



## Ferguson K

It really was. She was both shocked and terrified but it happened so swiftly and he plopped her down with June so promptly she reacted less to that than she did to being Disbudded....

I replayed the barn cam in hopes it caught it. he was just out of frame.


----------



## Baymule

The weather is going crazy again....it's been hot enough that we had the AC on the past few days. It went from stuffy warm to cold in minutes today. Headed to the 30's and down to the 20's this weekend. Keep your babies warm!


----------



## Latestarter

Picturing John scooping kids. I'll bet that was quite the awesome event. Really special when those spur of the moment things happen. Even being caught on video wouldn't have captured the true essence of being there. One of those special memories that will pop back up many years from now when something triggers it.

I'm getting warnings of potential snowflakes this coming Friday   I hope I can remember how to "live" through it  I DO need to get out and cut some more tree tomorrow though. I have enough firewood to last a few days, but it's looking like I'm gonna need at least 5-7 days worth and I don't have that much at the moment. Was gray and damp with scattered mist today and the temp dropped steadily all day. I spent the day dozing in my recliner and watching tear-jerker movies all afternoon...   The worst of them was Interstellar... Excellent flick though. Just one of those kinda days I guess. 

Says its 38 outside right now. Didn't feel that cold a couple hours ago when I was out in the spa. Though the wind was picking up pretty heavy when I finished and came in. Doesn't seem like the heat pump is coming on all that frequently. High tomorrow is supposed to not break 50. Probably should have started a fire tonight  Unlike Bay, I didn't need the AC the past few days, but was able to leave the back door opened so Mel could come in and go out as he wanted.


----------



## TAH

It is supposed to be negative 7 Thursday and Friday!


----------



## Mike CHS

TAH said:


> It is supposed to be negative 7 Thursday and Friday!


I don't do negative 7


----------



## CntryBoy777

^^^^x2


----------



## NH homesteader

It's not do bad.  - 20 is bad.


----------



## Baymule

Wintery mix is what the weatherman is calling it. Snow flurries and ice.


----------



## samssimonsays

We are getting down to possible -17* and forecast for as low as -20 or lower this week. that means late night wake ups to start the vehicle.... Sigh.


----------



## CntryBoy777

UGH!!!...how Nasty!!....may be build it a Baymule Hoop house!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

"They" even said we might get some slushy precip.  Low of 34 this weekend- brrrrrrr!


----------



## Latestarter

OK, our night temps are sub freezing Fri-Mon... so far "they" say lowest temp in that period should be around 20. Sat high is supposed to hit 33. Plenty low enough to freeze pipes under a house on piers...  But at least the call for frozen precip is no longer showing... So maybe only frost, and no snow/ice/etc.


----------



## samssimonsays

Hope all you Texans stay safe in this!


----------



## Bruce

20F was our HIGH today @Latestarter


----------



## Ferguson K

WAY to cold for me!


----------



## Baymule

Latestarter said:


> OK, our night temps are sub freezing Fri-Mon... so far "they" say lowest temp in that period should be around 20. Sat high is supposed to hit 33. Plenty low enough to freeze pipes under a house on piers...  But at least the call for frozen precip is no longer showing... So maybe only frost, and no snow/ice/etc.



If you think your pipes will freeze, then draw up some water for drinking and cooking, put a 5 gallon bucket of water in the bathroom for flushing and turn the water off. Open the faucets and drain the pipes. A busted, frozen pipe is NO fun! Ours hasn't frozen in the 2 winters we have been here, the house is underskirted. I do wrap the 2 outside faucets that are part of the house system. For the other outside faucets I have cut off valves for each one, so I turn them off, open the faucet all the way and  drain the pipe.


----------



## Bruce

I hadn't really thought about it but frozen pipes are likely a much bigger problem in places where the weather gets that cold since it wasn't planned for than in places where sub freezing winter temps are the norm.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Most in this area leaves a faucet dripping to keep water flowing to combat it, with pipe insulation on all exposed pipe above ground....I take it to the 90deg elbow just for safety and peace of mind....


----------



## Bruce

I'd build a very well insulated box around everything that is above ground all the way to the bottom of the structure AND put heat tape on it just in case. Maybe even sink it down a foot though I'm sure you never get frost that deep.


----------



## Baymule

A few days at a time is about the worst we get. Heat tape? Frost line?


----------



## Ferguson K

It's cold. 

My heaters are having a hard time heating the house.  Ugh.


----------



## Bruce

Bring the animals inside @Ferguson K ! They will warm it up real nice for you.


----------



## Ferguson K

I forgot to cover my plants.

It's been in the 20s.

I bet I lost all of my roses and aloe Vera. My orchids can probably save....and maybe my bromeliads...

Ugh


Tired brain did me no justice.

They're covered now. I'm cold to my bones. It's 19°.


----------



## lcertuche

It was cold here too. Schools shut down but we braved the roads to go the the doctor since another front was predicted. I've now got a shot in the backside and a fistfull of pills but I expect to feel better in time for church Sunday morning, if it isn't canceled anyway. Most of our snow (if we get any) is in Feb. or March. My poor chickens won't come out of their coop. Just hunkered down.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Your roses should be okay, but the aloe vera and bromeliads could be iffy....hope ya don't loose any!


----------



## Ferguson K

The roots didn't freeze because we stuff leaves from the oak tree on them, all throughout the pots

The leaves definitely felt it.  On the aloe. They've shriveled.  Pulled a lot of plants inside.  Goats have warm toasty areas thanks to John.  He put in tons of wind blockers and old hay has been left in the stalls and shelters to give them warmth. The truck bed covers John gave them is where everyone was hiding today. 

We're on the way to my dad's for a last of the season hunt to restock the freezer.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope you don't lose all your plants!


----------



## Bruce

I've had roses up here in VT where the ground freezes 3', sometimes 4' down. Tea roses are iffy but floribundas can do pretty well. In our area it is best to cut the canes down enough to be able to put a bucket or something over it so the winter wind doesn't dry them out.

I doubt 1 freeze with snow will kill your rose bushes. Being a succulent, I would guess the aloe vera has had it though


----------



## Ferguson K

The aloe and the orchids were protected from the wind by the shed but they're clearly hurting.  I'm hoping the thick layer of leaves on them saves most of them. 

I have some aloe that are over 40 years old, and some of my bromeliads top. My grandmother gave them to me. The mother aloe is in the house, it's her pups that got left out and most of them are over 10 years old and HUGE.  I'm going to beat myself up. 

What may save them is I watered them all before it froze. I always do. That way the water freezes not the plant

Time will tell.

My mom is house sitting this weekend and she is dragging everything into the house and shed right now. 

@Bruce I have over 50 succulents. I would be happy if 1 each survives my mistake. A frost won't hurt them. It's the winds and the snow that would've got them. I let them get one good frost before they come in for the winter. I didn't expect precipitation and winds. The wind chill was 12° this morning.

It has "warmed" up to °20 in South Texas where we are right now. I should break  my shorts! Burr!


----------



## Ferguson K

Filled the freezer.



 
He sure was a pretty buck.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Way to go K!! A Nice one.


----------



## NH homesteader

Nice! He is good looking!


----------



## Southern by choice

Way to go!

 hate buck meat though... doe meat


----------



## Bruce

Nice of them to stand in the "road" for you like that! How many people can get a picture of their buck both before and after the kill????

We apparently had a good deer season here (I don't hunt). 7K+ during rifle season, about 3,500 both in archery and muzzleloader season. Didn't know muzzleloaders were so popular.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Nice


----------



## NH homesteader

Muzzleloaders are quite popular in NH and VT. I know when hunting season starts when I hear my neighbor sighting his in! I have to take hunter safety next year. Again. I took it once but never made the test. 

Young bucks aren't terrible. We never have doe season in this part of the state.


----------



## Latestarter

Grats Kate, nice buck!   Yeah... New England is primarily bucks only pretty much everywhere. antiquated blue law type stuff. Up there you didn't used to be able to hunt on Sundays either. Pretty ridiculous really. don't know if that's changed. Don't know if anyone noticed the doe standing back behind and to the left of the buck... further up the road.


----------



## NH homesteader

Part of the state allows does. They keep good track of numbers , Fish and Game does (mostly) a good job.

Ha yes we can hunt on Sundays. You can't buy alcohol in CT on Sundays. The rest of us have changed it up.lol


----------



## Bruce

Antlerless permits depends on the deer population. The article I read said they upped the number of muzzleloader licenses in certain parts of the state this year. Winter 2016 was mild, plenty of deer. Seems they are doing a good job balancing the size of the deer herd relative to the amount of available habitat. 

There were Blue Laws when I moved here in '79. Never heard of them before. About the only 'business' thing you could do on Sunday was buy a newspaper. They died soon after, best I can find is that they were declared illegal by the state supreme court in 1983.

And yes, I did see that second deer in @Ferguson K's picture


----------



## CntryBoy777

It does seem that the Buck had his eye on that doe too, may be that is the reason for the Before and After pics. He was distracted by "Nature".


----------



## TAH




----------



## Ferguson K

I watched, and photographed, a pod of deer for 3 hours. This big massive buck had a terrible limp and my dad (property manager) told me if I wanted him, take him. Both does had twins on them so we wanted to leave them to raise more.

He had been beat up pretty bad. I wish I had a picture of all of his scars. It wasn't infected yet, probably happened in the past 48 hours.

It was a mercy mill, but he was also a management buck. He was an 8 point give five year old, to small to stay on the ranch.


----------



## Baymule

Nice buck and I know the venison will be welcomed. Do you process your own? Making sausage out of him? I used to grind a whole brisket with a buck (to get the fat from the brisket) and make stuffed sausage. Then I smoked it on the pit, good eating!


----------



## Bruce

Good for both you and the buck then @Ferguson K


----------



## Ferguson K

I'm taking him and some of the hog meat from last time up to the processor to make sausages and whatever else.  Normally I process myself but don't have time.


----------



## NH homesteader

So, does wild hog taste like farm raised pork or does it have a gamey taste?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> View attachment 26224
> 
> Filled the freezer.
> 
> View attachment 26225
> He sure was a pretty buck.



Nice
I estimate he is about 17" wide?


----------



## Ferguson K

@OneFineAcre He was a little over 19".

@NH homesteader it's got a gamey taste but pork is pork.


----------



## NH homesteader

I've always been curious! I would totally go hog hunting if we had hogs here! Well there are a few but I've never seen them lurking.


----------



## Mike CHS

When we lived in South Carolina, a lot of people would trap them then feed them out for 3 or 4 weeks then slaughter.  I've had some that wasn't quite as good as domestic pork but it wasn't all that gamey either.

That buck does have a nice rack especially for a cull.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> @OneFineAcre He was a little over 19".
> 
> @NH homesteader it's got a gamey taste but pork is pork.




Good job


----------



## samssimonsays

Nice buck!


----------



## Ferguson K

Two nights ago the dogs went insane.  Absolutely berzerk. Apparently they caught,  and ate, a raccoon.  John just found the tail. Maddie has an infected toe. She goes in tomorrow for antibiotics.  She's never been off the farm before and only been on a leash a handful of times. I told the vet to be prepared.  She's a sweety but she is in pain.

Tomorrow the does, Brownie,  and Maddie get their check up.  Does are getting health certs for this weekend,  Brownie is getting a ( final ) check up so he can join the bucks on their pasture. 

Then I have a lady coming to pick up her Doeling. 

Then I have to go get feed and hay so I can leave for the show.

Truck is packed minus the goats. Still haven't trimmed them but I'm going to do that Saturday after check in. It's just a winter clip so not as detailed as a body clip. We have good pen neighbors. I'm happy.

I lost one handler for a Doeling in a class I'm triple booked in. Hoping to find a friend to help out that can handle a youngster with attitude.

Junebug is giving us 6 cups twice a day and I still haven't got a scale for DHIR so I'm just liking what I'm seeing for no reason.




 
10 hour udder.


----------



## CntryBoy777

"Dad Gum" you sure stay Busy!...Sure hope all goes well for ya at the Show.  and with another handler. WOW! That is an Udder for sure.


----------



## Bruce

Busy busy!!!! Seems like all is going well other than Maddie's toe. Hope it is a simple fix.

Good dogs!!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Very nice wide arch 
Do you know what scale you are getting
I had a post on here


----------



## Ferguson K

I'd have to go back through the emails.

All I know is it measures to 1/10th of a pound.


----------



## Ferguson K

Her poor toe.


----------



## Bruce

Ow!!!! What do you think happened?


----------



## Baymule

Coon killers!! Give those dogs a treat! Poor Maddie! Going to be fun getting her to the vet.


----------



## Ferguson K

The girls don't get treats.  They did get extra ear scratches.  Just as good.


----------



## Ferguson K

Junebug just got 4th in her first class.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Congradulations K!!! Everybody wants to Win, but a Top 4 ain't too Shabby! She looks Wonderful...Great Job!!


----------



## Ferguson K

Some candid shots while we're waiting on juniors



 

 

He's helping me with Damsel.  His show clothes are under his play outfit.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Know you're Proud and he is Thrilled!!


----------



## TAH

Congrats!


----------



## Ferguson K

Damsel just took first in class!!!!


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!!


----------



## TAH

So glad she recovered to see the show ring once again!!! 

!


----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## Ferguson K

June 4th in class.
Damsel 1st in class, 3rd overall. 
Morgan 4th in class. 
Briar and Lyra were both lost in  sea of 35 nigerians.


----------



## Southern by choice

Awesome! Congratulations!
More pics!


----------



## Ferguson K

Don't have anymore pictures yet.


----------



## Ferguson K

Day 1 ends with a torrential downpour. It's raining so hard the barns are flooding.

Got the girls moved and added shavings to try and keep them dry .


----------



## Baymule

It rained all night here. I can't believe the size of June's udder! WOW! So proud for you and the work you have put into your goats.


----------



## Ferguson K

We got the same placements today as we did yesterday.

I'm proud of my girls.

Skylar learned a lot. Today's judge took the time to stop him (with both of his goats) and give him 5 seconds worth of her time to make his goats look better.


----------



## Ferguson K

Although Lyra got an honorable mention and almost made top 10.

Briar had a choke fit. She went down for a scary amount of time.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure sounds Good!...hope Briar recovers quickly.


----------



## Southern by choice

Fantastic!


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats! I hope Briar learned her lesson on not struggling in the show ring... I know it is scary when they choke themselves out.... May does it all the time UGH.


----------



## TAH

!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

samssimonsays said:


> it is scary when they choke themselves out...


Been there done that...I was always worried that somebody would be there with a camera.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congratulations on the placings!
I saw the pic of Damsel and knew she would do well. She looks great. I'm so happy she has recovered and is in the ring! 

Our lamanchas are all great when it comes to  being led by their collar ('cept Raina). The ND's have always been harder, they can be little brats lol. Back in October when we were showing, I purposely handled the the nigies that behaved worst. Good thing too, they were holy terrors. They were placed very well in huge classes. I'm not sure what the judge was able to see when the goat never had her feet on the ground! The one did a complete flip


----------



## Ferguson K

There was another exhibitor there that swooped in and took the other goats from me. We were in the alley heading back to the stall when Briar choked out.

I'm so proud of Damsel. Both judges raved about her. People that remember her accident were amazed at how well she looked. I wish I had pictures of her in the ring.  This is the only one we received from a friend of ours.




 

This was right after the lineup.  We were heading back to grab Morgan and Skylar.  Please ignore my exhausted look.  It was a long weekend.  I'm proud of our girls.  We may not have received ribbons (they only gave rosettes and banners)  but I received my first blue and we're beyond excited. 

One of our top LM breeders in the area loves her.  I'm ecstatic.  She's getting better with age and I can't wait to see her freshened next year. 

Briar and Lyra are being bred next heat. I was going to wait but they're both big enough I'm comfortable breeding them as yearnings. Briar is going to boot camp starting next week.  She needs serious manners.  Lyra is a dream to show. She'll stand all day and chew cud no problem.  She walks tall and proud but was beat by exceptional does a little older than her.


----------



## Ferguson K

I would also like to gloat on the girls and say they paid their entry fees with their winnings. Good girls.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Ferguson K said:


> I would also like to gloat on the girls and say they paid their entry fees with their winnings. Good girls.


That's always nice! 

I like shows that pay well. 

I like placing good at shows that pay well even more LOL


----------



## CntryBoy777

That has to feel very Satisfying, and it also shows all your Hard work is being Rewarded..so Glad ya had a Great Show and your 1st Blue is Outstanding!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats!! I love Damsel, she is beautiful!


----------



## Ferguson K

They're here!  My new signs from a goat friend!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I love!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks Good K!!...


----------



## Ferguson K

We've got new shirts and stall cards coming, too.


----------



## norseofcourse

Congratulations on how well the show's gone!  You've done a great job with all your goats and I'm especially pleased about Damsel


----------



## Ferguson K

Thank you all.

Tomorrow Lyra and Briar go to the breeding pen with Hollar.

There's a show coming up they could both benefit from as seniors.

If they're bred this week or next it'll give them  two weeks for the swelling to go down.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats on the show
I love the sign


----------



## Ferguson K

This rain has brought some coughs. And I'm out of hay until Friday. Woohoo!

About to call the vet.


----------



## Bruce

Sorry about the coughs, seems goats aren't all that easy if some rain can bring on illness! 

What are they going to eat until the hay shipment arrives?


----------



## Ferguson K

Bruce said:


> What are they going to eat



Coastal and branches.

I hope the hay Guy can get into our driveway. It's really saturated.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Hope your goats get well!


----------



## Ferguson K

We're officially on the hunt for a fourth guardian and expanding our fenceline.

The dog to goat ratio isn't the problem.

It's the dog to predator.

Coyote have been coming in nightly and our girls are tired. Last night we awoke to Connie mid fight with one. She was covered in blood, thankfully none of it was herd.

Coyote probably wont live. He had a case of lead poisoning before he took off. 

Hoping another LGD will help out the girls. Sully can't go back where they are and I dont trust him with the kids yet.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It sure sounds like ya need to....glad ya gave that rascal a little something Extra as a "Parting Gift".  Wish ya success in your Search!!...and really glad Connie was not injured at all!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

How exciting!  Good luck!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Good luck in finding a new guardian.
I hope everyone stays safe until you do.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Poor Connie! What a good girl 
Make sure you give her some extra lovin' from me!

If you haven't already, get that girl in for a rabies booster asap!

Are you getting a started/trained dog? Sounds like you need something somewhat already mature.

You have some bold coyotes


----------



## Southern by choice

Goat Whisperer said:


> If you haven't already, get that girl in for a rabies boost asap!



Even if she is already vaccinated (which I know she is) it is best to give a booster within 72 hour. Sooner the better.


----------



## Ferguson K

Connie goes in tomorrow for a booster and a once over from the vet. We would both feel better if we shave her down and check her neck area where all the blood was.

Maddie just had a booster and a tetanus last week. She's good.

Sully needs one. He's also about to be put in the horse pasture. That's where they're coming in.

I have a video I need to post. It's just sound but they're so close it makes your spine crawl. Then you hear my dogs kick in.

Let me see if I can link it.


----------



## Ferguson K

@OneFineAcre 

We found one four hours away, 2 years old started on goats but is out of work... we're second in line for him. 

@samssimonsays found a few good leads I'm waiting to hear back from over in Louisiana area. She got to hear my frantics this morning over the phone.... I say thanks again for letting me vent about Connie...

My DH is putting feelers out. He took the day off of work to patch the fence where they came in last night.

@Goat Whisperer these are coy- dogs... much more dangerous and much larger than your typical coyote. The local coyote population average 50ish lbs of angry hungry predator.


----------



## Southern by choice

I would NOT shave the neck. Look for punctures and if there are any just start on anti-biotics. Shaving the hair gives her less protection. They have that thick neck ruff for a reason. I know you know this sometimes it is one of those Oh yeah- duh moments! LOL 

When Callie was dying she was doing the reflex gasp... My mind was so checked out I actually asked what is she doing? Felt stupid after that - my mind was just checked out and in shock really.


----------



## Ferguson K

Southern by choice said:


> I would NOT shave the neck



Not the whole neck. Just where the blood is/was. She's rather clean now. Checked her thoroughly.  No sign of injury.  They're on patrol tonight.  Hair raised and snouts to the wind. I can't hear them but I know they're out there.  All of the dogs feel them. Sully is usually perched on our porch  watching and guarding; he keeps charging the fence and barking every half hour or so. 

I hate coyote. 

DH doesn't think we need another dog.  He wants to reinforce the fence.  Also fine and dandy....  we're adding another pasture next to the does for the juniors and I still am going to need another dog or two for that pasture. 

I have several leads but I'm not rushing, I don't need another project dog like Sully was.... but I'll be happy with whatever ends up being right for us.  We will know when we find it. 

I'm going down to talk to the man who owns the pasture behind us to find out if he had cows calving any time soon so he can be aware they're in there.  There's probably 30 of the mangy ugly things in that pack. 

Ugh. 

Hay guy won't be able to get in our driveway tomorrow without getting stuck so we're back to picking our hay up one bale at a time until the rain dies down.


----------



## CntryBoy777

A nite scope on the rifle ya shot that Buck with would be handy too. Ya might could "Thin" em out a bit.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

CntryBoy777 said:


> A nite scope on the rifle ya shot that Buck with would be handy too. Ya might could "Thin" em out a bit.


Should have saved those dear remains and had a nice hunt.


----------



## samssimonsays

Maybe you can put an add our for "coyote hunting, have at em!  " and get them taken care of.... Or at least show them that they aren't welcome.


----------



## Baymule

I'm glad that Connie is ok and unhurt. You and the dogs sure have your work cut out for you with all those coyotes. They are bad here too, but so far, they haven't come onto our property. They are all around us though. Hope you find a good dog.


----------



## Ferguson K

No sign of them so far tonight.  They get this way every spring.  They get brave. 

Connie is fine. 

Titan is down to 80lbs. 

I found this gem yesterday.  Titan 8, almost 9 years ago and Skylar. Back then he averaged 110.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Precious!


----------



## CntryBoy777

nothin cuter than a boy and a fine dog.


----------



## Baymule

All kids need a big huggy dog!


----------



## Ferguson K

Last night was John's annual bonfire birthday bash. 

Someone let Titan out and we lost him for about an hour. He's deaf now and he can't hear us when we call him. I was beside myself.

We found him out by the weaning pen with the kids curled up all around him on their side of the fence.

He's fine. But that really scared me. It's a wake up call. His time is coming. I won't be ready when it's here but I know he's getting up there in age and I need to be.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I know that panicked feeling...my old Westie became blind and nearly deaf in his old age.  He still loved life and he had his very own seeing eye dog (one of his daughters) and would play with a ball (with jingle bells inside so he could hear) up until his last days.  BUT - then came that day when I couldn't find him.  I had let them out to potty and he didn't come back. I was so afraid he'd find his way to the pond and not be able to find his way out.  Thankfully, when I found him he was inside the house again, lol.  I don't know how he'd made his way back in - most likely because I would leave the back door open when I let them out to potty.  He must've come back in and went straight to nap.  He just hadn't been able to hear us calling....whew!

It's hard when we know they are coming to the end of their days.  Hope you have more quality time with your guy.


----------



## norseofcourse

I've had the same happen, too.  Abby, a terrier mix I had, most loving dog ever.  A year or so after I moved here, somehow the back gate got left open while two of my dogs were outside (they spent nice days out dozing in the sun).  When I finally noticed hours later, I saw the other dog still asleep, but Abby was nowhere to be found.  She didn't go outside the fenced area, so she wouldn't have known her way around.  She was by then deaf, so calling was no use.

Almost anywhere she headed would have taken her to acres of woods and fields.  Instinctively, but with dread, I headed for the absolute worst direction she could have gone - towards the road.  And that's where she was - thankfully, she had gotten into the deep roadside ditch along the front of my yard, and was unable to get out.  I was so relieved as I climbed down and carried her out.

I'm so glad you and FEM got your dogs back ok, too.  Knowing the time has become short is very tough.  They're never with us long enough


----------



## Ferguson K

He still has more good days than bad.

Last week was a bad week, only two good days. 

He LOVES car rides but has a hard time getting in and out so we have to carry him to the truck and I hope I can take him on a few this week. Come May I will have had Titan at my side 15 of his 17 years on this earth. He comes with me to milk every morning and waits diligently for me every evening. He's like a best friend with many secrets.

I've said it a thousand times but we've been through a lot together. I hope we have a long time with him, but I also know when it's time we will know. He's at that stage in life where he wanders and does dumb things,  but also still tries to be spunky when he's feeling up to it. 

He's not ready to go yet.  He still has life in those blind eyes of his.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Hard to watch our friends age like this


----------



## Baymule

I am glad that had a happy ending and you found him. You are facing a tough decision in the future with him, I don't envy you. I hope you have more happy times with him.


----------



## samssimonsays

I am so sorry that happened and glad you found him where he was safe. The hardest part for me is that we are forced to make that call for them.


----------



## babsbag

I know I always hope that I just find them "sleeping" and that I don't have to make that decision. But I have never had that happen, I have always had to make that hard choice.


----------



## samssimonsays

babsbag said:


> I know I always hope that I just find them "sleeping" and that I don't have to make that decision. But I have never had that happen, I have always had to make that hard choice.


We have always prayed for that as well. It happened with Rumely but no other time. It was completely unexpected yet we are thankful that the decision was made for us as we would not have been able to make it easily.


----------



## babsbag

The closest I ever came was a cat that died when the vet administered to drug to relax him. Now coming home and finding a young animal has passed would be entirely different and not something I would like; no one would.


----------



## Ferguson K

The kids are getting BIG.

Prudence's wether is almost 30lbs...


----------



## Bruce

Very nice!


----------



## lcertuche




----------



## Ferguson K

Hopefully Thursday or Friday I can get out there with the camera and get some updated pictures that aren't cell phone qualilty.

Ladybug is still smaller than her sister, but she's growing at the same rate so I'm OK with that. Katydid has almost 4lbs on her sister.

Karma's twins Integrity and Dharma are 6lbs heavier than Lady and Katy and only a little bit older than them... funny how that happens.

They're growing great though. I'm happy with them. Prudence's wether has been tagged with a Scrapie tag and will be grown out for market. Karma's twins will be tattoo'd and Scrapie tagged for sale. I'm selling their mother (Karma), too. All the Boer have been sold minus the wether. If we keep him much longer I'm going to feed him out for the freezer.


----------



## Ferguson K

Caught Sully telling off the coyote.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=962723990529356&id=577915282343564


----------



## Mike CHS

That was way at the top of the cuteness scale.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Btw...how is Connie doing? I have always adored Katydid.


----------



## Baymule

My dogs don't howl back at the coyotes....Sully is so cute. Probably the coyotes don't think so..


----------



## Ferguson K

Normally they run down to where they are and run then out. I have Sully up front to guard the sides Connie and Maddie can't from their pasture. He has taken quite well to porch potato and this was his reaction to the coyote tonight.

Currently he's down by the horses barking and running fenceline but I found this behavior odd and decided to video it.

Wish I knew what he was thinking!


----------



## Ferguson K

Titan went to the vet this morning after he fell off of the porch.  Nothing broken but he's really sore.  He's down another 4lbs, he's 76.5lbs from the 80.1 he was at 8 days ago... His follow up appointment is February 8th.

Vet said he's ok but at his age I'm right to worry. His hips are really hurting him and that's what we're getting checked next visit. 

Vet told me to keep him as active as possible so he doesn't get stiff so he's going with me today to get hay.


----------



## samssimonsays

Big hugs my friend.  I am glad he is ok and praying you have more good days ahead with the "old man" You have given him an amazing life and done way more than "most" would have for him. He is happy and loved and he knows it. That won't ease the pain any but there is peace (for me anyway) in knowing that we never held back on the love with them and they knew it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The campanionship will do him good too...hope ya can make him as comfortable as is possible...and I know you will "Treasure" your time with him.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats




----------



## Baymule

Make every day count for Titan. You are doing all you can for him and I believe that he knows it.


----------



## Ferguson K

We did a lot today! New shelter for the horses, new hay bale feeder, fixed the back gate, and moved hay.

Sully, Beau, and Blue all decided they needed to ride from gate to gate... a few hundred yards... two trips ON the hay bale one without. At over 200lbs Sully doesn't fit inside the vehicles anyway... He takes up the entire bed.


----------



## Baymule

Don't dogs make doing the chores more fun?


----------



## Ferguson K

More pictures! Forgot to post earlier.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks like ya had a Great day!....with all the company "Cheering" ya on, it didn't even seem like Work, did it?


----------



## Ferguson K

Connie and Maddie sure love their kids. Every evening when the kids get rounded up to go in their night pen the girls get underfoot trying to keep us from taking away their girls.

Tonight was a little different. Tonight Titan decided to help us. We don't let the other dogs in to the pasture out of respect, but Titan likes to try. He stuck his head into the fence to try and smell "his" babies. Connie did NOT like that. She quickly told Titan he was out of bounds and snapped at him. He looked so confused!

Connie stood up on the top of the fence, showing her full size, and growled at him. John quickly picked Dharma up and took away the reason for the disagreement. She then nosed him and pushed his leg with her nose as he took Dharma to the pen with the other kids.

They're definitely in LOVE with their goats.

Some mornings Beau goes into the night pasture and the three of them play.  Other times they tell him NOT NOW and run him out. Even then he's not allowed near their goats.  They keep him away from the barns while they're playing.  Kind of comical. 

Maddie and Morgan are often found sleeping together. I can't wait to see how they react to these kids.  I'm  going to let them in with the girls to help,  if the girls don't mind.


----------



## Ferguson K

Fingers crossed,  we may have a new Lamancha joining the herd this weekend.  Details when it becomes official.  She's a looker!


----------



## CntryBoy777




----------



## frustratedearthmother

MUST. HAVE. PICTURES! 

Hope it all works out and we get to see her real soon!!


----------



## TAH




----------



## Ferguson K

I pick her up tomorrow. 

She's coming with a buck.  Damsel shares lineage with both.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

WooHoo!!


----------



## Ferguson K

Ok I can share some pictures of something....

Here is JP- Damsels sire. Image courtesy of KNS farms. This is him as a yearling. The buckling is his.




 

Here is Black Tie - a three year old with winter scruff. (Picture courtesy of KNS Farm) the Doeling is his.



 

That's all you get until they're here.


----------



## Baymule

Nice! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## CntryBoy777

They sure do look Good!!....can't wait to see the offspring.
But, to be very honest, I haven't seen any in your pics that I wouldn't have....they are All so nice and beautiful...IMHO


----------



## animalmom

Oh!  Oh!  Such a tease!  Handsome bucks make handsome babies.  Hope their dams were milking machines.


----------



## samssimonsays

Can't wait!


----------



## Ferguson K

animalmom said:


> Oh!  Oh!  Such a tease!  Handsome bucks make handsome babies.  Hope their dams were milking machines.



That's an understatement for the doelings dam. She puts everything into her milk.  Strong milker. 

Teaser #2

This is the doelings half sister, same dam.





Sorry no pictures of them set up.  Picture courtesy of KNS faem.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange




----------



## Bruce

Fine looking goats there @Ferguson K.

Been wondering how the new job is now that you are closer to home. Got everything running smoothly there?


----------



## Ferguson K

Everybody say hello to HDF BT Sight Unseen (doe)  and HDF JP Tennesee Stud




 

Sorry it's sideways


----------



## Ferguson K

Black and white up front

Better pictures when I get home


----------



## norseofcourse

That first one is all legs!    Nice


----------



## CntryBoy777

Really Nice K!!....


----------



## TAH

Lovely! 

Very nice looking!


----------



## Ferguson K

Better picture of the buck


----------



## Ferguson K

More of the doe


----------



## Ferguson K

*I feel like I should add they're both in the house. Bottle babies don't go outside... just for pictures... *


----------



## Goat Whisperer

They are so stinking cute! But did you really make them ride in the back of the pickup? 

I'm seeing so many lamancha kids right now, all this cuteness is going to kill me 

Glad you have em in the house, you know I'd be doing the same thing! I love BB's


----------



## Ferguson K

@Goat Whisperer Do you think I'm insane? She rode in my lap. He was in the floorboard.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Ferguson K said:


> @Goat Whisperer Do you think I'm insane? She rode in my lap. He was in the floorboard.


Much better! Lol
I should have known better


----------



## NH homesteader

They're adorable!!!


----------



## Ferguson K

I was afraid they would blow away!


Kidding.

I don't like kids in the back


----------



## Ferguson K

They were only back there for a quick picture to John


----------



## Baymule

Your kids are so darn cute. Absolutely adorable and they will make beautiful grown ups! I don't think you are insane, in this crowd, you're perfectly NORMAL.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah where else can you post pictures of the back end of an animal and people don't think you are weird?


----------



## Ferguson K

My new neighbors asked why we have goats inside....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Are they jealous and want some too?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Ask them if THEY would Leave their KIDS outside?!?!



It's normal.


----------



## Ferguson K

Goat Whisperer said:


> Ask them if THEY would Leave their KIDS outside?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> It's normal.



I Did!

She helped feed it. 

I'm getting her addicted.


----------



## babsbag

Cute kids. I really like the buck.


----------



## Ferguson K

Me too.


----------



## Ferguson K

Goat problems. I can 0nly find one nipple and it's not the right size for a new born.

Guess I'll be showing her the bucket


----------



## Ferguson K

Titan takes his babysitting duties to heart.

He helps clean them up and gets them up to potty.

He is currently curled up with Sightly under the table.

Tennesee is outside getting his play on.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ferguson K said:


> I can 0nly find one nipple and it's not the right size for a new born.


On the new doeling?


----------



## Bruce

I THINK she means FOR the new doeling.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

WHEW - that is sooooo much better than what I was thinking!


----------



## Bruce

Well, you know, I AM an expert in goat kidding (having never been closer to a newborn kid goat than pictures here )

I might not have been on that track if @Goat Whisperer hadn't recently posted pictures of the ones she bought in preparation.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yea - I was really worried when she said she might have to "show her the bucket"  brought back horrible memories of when one of my friends told me what happened when her grammpa showed a critter "the bucket"!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sorry Kate - I went way off track on this one!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is so good to see Titan wanting to still do his part in helping ya out with the little ones....they are so Cute!


----------



## Ferguson K

I'm sorry. I was 1 AM I was tired and the nipple I had been using was to big for her tiny mouth. We found one that she likes, used to use it on pigs.

She is eating well now. So is Tennesee. All's well.

I meant the lambar bucket. Not "the bucket."


----------



## Ferguson K

CntryBoy777 said:


> It is so good to see Titan wanting to still do his part in helping ya out with the little ones....they are so Cute!




Titan is on new meds.  They're doing wonders.  He's like a young dog again. A lot more spring in his step.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is so good to hear and wonderful that it is better for him. I really admire him and know he means the world to ya too. I had to delay my plans, but haven't forgotten about our discussion and will contact ya when the time gets closer...ya are just so dang Busy, but will catch ya one day.


----------



## Ferguson K

He's truly one in a million.


----------



## animalmom

Well now they were worth waiting, impatiently, for!


----------



## Ferguson K

@animalmom I've waited a year for Sightly.  When she called me I didn't even ask what she looked like, i knew. 

Tennessee is out of one of my favorite bucks.  I've been looking for a nice LM buck for over a year as well.  I love his dam and super milky lines.  It was a no brainer. 

I'm in love. I think Damsel has competition for favorite.


----------



## Bruce

You can have multiple favorites, it is OK


----------



## Ferguson K

Truth.


----------



## Southern by choice

Bruce said:


> You can have multiple favorites, it is OK


I tell my children that too! 
They are gorgeous K!  So exciting!


----------



## Ferguson K

John has been home with the babies today while I'm at work. 

Karma, Dharma,  Integrity,  and 22 are all off to their new home on 8 acres as spoiled pets with three little girls.  They seemed excited.  Wish I could have been there to say goodbye,  but,  I'm glad Karma is finally gone.  No more horns in our herd with her official departure. 

I had the opportunity to purchase two really nice doelings at stellar pricing but the money isn't there after Tennessee and Slightly. Oh well. I'm so excited to have them!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congratulations on the sales!


----------



## Ferguson K

I wish I could figure out how to post a video. 

Sightly was feeling her oats this afternoon and Titan made the perfect jungle gym. She bounced and climbed and bounced alllll over him. He's such a good dog. 

She is out smooth cold. 

Tennesee got kicked out to the weaning pen. He's a monster. I haven't weighed him but he's around 20lbs....  maybe more. He dwarfs  (NO pun intended)  June's twins. He also drinks a LOT and pees a LOT. Too much!

He was outside before he got here. I'm afraid he's going to squish and smother the little doe. Out there he's got a Maddie sized babysitter and two kids his size to beat up.


----------



## Ferguson K

I think I figured I'll share it this way

https://www.instagram.com/p/BQb40vehQNY/


----------



## CntryBoy777

I think you can do it thru youtube. Once it uploads ya copy the address and on the tool bar for reply box next to the pic button there is a URL box that ya paste the address to and it places the link in the reply box like a pic....I think.


----------



## Baymule

Too cute!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Titan is such a good boy


----------



## Ferguson K

John ❤s babies.


----------



## CntryBoy777

She looks like she's Loving the scratching...


----------



## Ferguson K

That's the buckling.  She's not that big.  She's about the side of my Chihuahua.  She was a triplet.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ooops!...so sorry.......don't tell Tennessee on me Please........was going by your post yesterday that he was in a pen with others more his size.


----------



## Ferguson K

He's outside during the day when we're not home. 

Just weighed him.  He weighs 25.4lbs. He was born on the 29th, so he's a monster. He was a twin and MUCH LARGER than his sister. She was also born not breathing and they revived her. 

She weighs 6lbs, she was born the 10th. She was the last born of 3. Much smaller than the other two does. She'll catch up.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, both of those Sires didn't look very small to me, so he certainly has the frame for it....going to be one fine Buck, I bet.


----------



## Ferguson K

Black Tie was massive. I don't know what he weighed but he is 4ft tall (not kidding...)

JP is a big buck, too, but not as big as Black Tie.


----------



## Baymule

I busted out laughing at the picture of John with the goat baby on the couch and showed it to my husband. Should have known John would have that kid all hugged up watching TV together.....I can see it now.....goat has a bottle, John has a bottle, drinking a beer together watching sports on TV.......


----------



## Ferguson K

Let it rain.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

UGH - just when I've had a couple days of not wearing boots.....   

I hear it might get rough - all ya'll (us) Texans better hang on!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks like a wide swath of Wet there.


----------



## Ferguson K

It's horrible here.  We've tightened down the hatches.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Be safe.
I just caught up.
Congrats on the new kids.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They just showed that on the morning news, saying it will be here later this evening...around 6-8pm.


----------



## Latestarter

Hasn't got to me yet, but I'm sure it's coming.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Just about to cut loose here...so dark all the automatic lights have come on everywhere.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Almost here:


----------



## samssimonsays

Be safe!


----------



## NH homesteader

Yikes be safe Texas folks!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

There's a "Shelter in Place" order at the high school - about 2 miles from here!

ETA:  Just got a tornado warning


----------



## OneFineAcre

frustratedearthmother said:


> There's a "Shelter in Place" order at the high school - about 2 miles from here!
> 
> ETA:  Just got a tornado warning



Well get off the computer and take cover.


----------



## Ferguson K

Were under tornado warning and there's warnings to stay inside. 

The worst of it hasn't hit yet. But it's coming... everyone is locked up and I'm off to work


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Hens and Roos

Stay safe everyone!!


----------



## Bruce

Holy Moly!!! Are you all still alive down there?


----------



## Ferguson K

It was ugly,  but all is well.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Glad you made it through @Ferguson K


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Was sure dicey round here.  All schools were made to shelter in place - several tornado warnings.  At one point I was watching the news at work and they were putting the little "circular wind" warning right over my little town - gulp!  Got home and all was well!  Thanking the Powers that be for that!


----------



## Ferguson K

Somewhere down by you 12750 people lost power.  Entergy  was working overtime


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yes - thank goodness we weren't one of them!  Four tornadoes in the area - but none closer than about 20 miles.  Crazy!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure glad all of you are okay down there. It looks like it has lost some "Punch" while coming here, hearing rumbles outside, now.


----------



## Baymule

Glad everybody came through the storm ok. We got an inch of rain and some cold wind. Sure needed the rain.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hopefully it has used up all its energy by now!


----------



## Ferguson K

Off to the vet tomorrow with Tennesee.

I'm not stocked on anticongestants and he's got some killer boogers and a low temp.

Hoping for some insight.


----------



## babsbag

Baymule said:


> We got an inch of rain and some cold wind. Sure needed the rain.



I could send you some. That seems so strange to say after our drought.

Hope Tennessee doesn't have anything serious going on.


----------



## Ferguson K

Also,  thought I would share my Valentine's day present. He made me a wedding band since I had to cut mine off when I broke my hand.


----------



## Ferguson K

@babsbag their pen sprung a leak in this rain.  He was wet and cold.  At the risk of pneumonia he's going to the vet.

Thick mucus draining.


----------



## Southern by choice

Ferguson K said:


> Also,  thought I would share my Valentine's day present. He made me a wedding band since I had to cut mine off when I broke my hand.
> 
> View attachment 27891



Ok. that is just awesome!  That right there is romantic, thought out, and boy does he love you!

Sorry about your buckling- hope everything goes well at the vet.

BTW- Just in case my DH ever reads this.... Love would be spelled out differently for me.... a Rainbow vac would say I LOVE YOU... just sayin'


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure hope Tennessee is okay and recovers, whatever it is.
Love the ring, DH is a really great guy. 
We got married with hematite rings, they cost $1 each, we never cared about the expensive stuff. There is a whole lot of sentiment in that one, it came from his Heart.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You got yourself a good one K! 

I had to laugh when my DH brought home two new mugs yesterday.  He showed me the first one - it says "Mr. Right".... I raised my eyebrow at him until he showed me the second one - it said "Mrs. ALWAYS Right"!   He's right!  LOL


----------



## NH homesteader

We don't do Valentine's day. Well, we eat all the candy people give our 4 year old and pretend it's only to save her from excess sugar. romantic huh?

That is very sweet, you've got a keeper! That and the baby goat cuddling proves it!


----------



## Bruce

For Valentine's Day this year I went out at 5:30 AM Monday to clear the foot of snow off my wife's car and a path to the road so she could go to work.  She said it was a GREAT gift.


----------



## Ferguson K

We normally don't do Valentine's day because I'm a gifted. I like giving and receiving so we do random gifts all the time.


----------



## Baymule

That ring and the notes are so beautiful! I love it.


----------



## Ferguson K

Good news,  it's not pneumonia. 

Bad news,  it's definitely viral

He was 104.6, she was 103.7.

Being sent home with antibiotics for them and a recommendation for the adults presenting the same cough/sinus drainage.

I need to get my scale adjusted.  They were both 2lbs less than I thought.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Aww poor babies....sure glad ya had it checked as soon as ya did. Couldn't that be the reason for the wt difference?


----------



## Ferguson K

You mean why they weigh less than I thought?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yes K, if they are sick wouldn't that cause a slight wt loss possibly?....unless you know the scales are off....just asking for my knowlege.


----------



## Ferguson K

It could cause some weight loss, yes, but we have a crappy old scale.

My guess is its wrong.

They're both bouncing around the living room currently and are learning how to use a lambar so they think I'm trying to keep the bottle from them.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I can just imagine...


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope they recover soon!


----------



## Ferguson K

Two hyper rambunctious bottle babies have replaced the lethargic kids from yesterday.

Glad to see they're feeling better.

When we get home and on warm days Tennessee gets to play outside with the ND weanlings. ** Apparently that didn't wear him out today.  He's all the place.  Sightly is to small for me to comfortably leave her outside unattended. Her siblings were both twice her size and have their dam to protect them. She still follows me around when I'm feeding. Today she tried to jump up on several logs and wiped out hard.  It was hysterical.  She is worn out and sleeping in front of the heater.

I can't wait on our next batch to be here.


----------



## Ferguson K

I was just reading through some old posts.

Man.

A lot has happened.


----------



## samssimonsays

Yes it has!


----------



## Ferguson K

I fly out to Tennessee tomorrow for our annual conference.

TSC ascending to Nashville is a sight to see! 

Can't wait to see my friends from other stores and play catch up.


----------



## samssimonsays

Safe travels! I will miss our totally random conversations lol


----------



## Ferguson K

Who will you talk to on your way to work next week? Haha, I'll let you know when I land!


----------



## Baymule

Have a great time!


----------



## Ferguson K

I need to get everyone shaved and off to the vet. 

Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo next week. 

I haven't even finished breaking June's kids.  Guess we'll be having a crash course in the next few days.  Walk or drag.... kidding. They'll get it. I have hope. 

We're taking 7.... But if the girls don't get the whole walking thing down I'll only take 5.

I'm amazed at how fast all of these kids are growing. We've been free feeding them a new creep feed and the difference in the growth patterns is tremendous.

We have a buckling that isn't on free choice feed program and he's 4 weeks older and a little smaller than them.

Ladybug is 4lbs heavier and much better on the eyes than Katydid. The difference is shocking. I might sell Katy if she doesn't keep up. Giving her a chance though. All kids are different. 

The two new LM kids are doing better and worse all at the same time. Sightly is growing leaps and bounds. She's really quite the looker. Tennesee is still having trouble kicking the infection but he's eating well and growing well. His fever comes and goes.... The vet thinks he's on the road to recovery though.

Yesterday morning Zinnia fell off of the stand.im Hoping the kids are OK. No sign of distress but she landed HARD. I'll be watching her closely.

It's been a little hectic. I'll post more details when I can.


----------



## samssimonsays

Will be praying that Zinnia and kids are ok. Nothing you could have really done to prevent an accident.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Good luck on the show! 

I wouldn't cull Katydid just on the weight difference. My twins from Ruth were almost the same size at birth, but CarolinaGirl grew quite a bit larger than Clover. At one point there was a 10lb gap, but they were both big does (50 & 60 pounds at under a year). Clover was the doe that came in first in the open show in a huge class, even though she was smaller than her sister. Unless she is poorly put together or abnormally small, I'd be tempted to hold on to her. 

Zinnia falling off the stand probably scared you more than it did her! She'll be okay  
Years ago we had a big, pregnant Kiko doe get caught in a feeder. It was a pretty large hay feed, maybe just under 4 feet long. Anyway, her horns got caught and she dragged it over 20 feets away and somehow it got flipped ON TOP of her  
She ended up being fine.


----------



## CntryBoy777

If ya decide to get rid of Katydid, put my name at the Top of the List!!!....I'm calling "Shotgun" on her....cash on the barrel head.....if I have to rent something to come get her I will...


----------



## Ferguson K

IF I cull her it will be after she freshens. Right now she's nothing compared to her sister on many levels,  but she's a sweetheart.  She's a total love bug. Lady is more like her dam, very skiddish and stand offish but once you have her she's fine.

Skylar will be showing them with me, Lady is in his name. Katy is in mine. The boys are super excited about this show.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I sure hope ya do well, and I know they will have a Blast too. I know I don't have to remind ya about Pics...


----------



## Ferguson K

Yeah yeah I'll do my best. 

During the show I get so caught up...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Good luck with the show.


----------



## Baymule

Have fun and good luck with the show!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Good  luck!


----------



## TAH

Have fun and good luck!!


----------



## Ferguson K

They finally figured out how to use the lambar.

Taking a friend's suggestion, I finally got Mr. All brawny no brains to SUCK. 
Now I won't feel as bad on days like the last few where we're gone 20 hours a day.




 


 


 

I would also like to celebrate the foster cat finally having her kittens. 2 girls, 1 boy. Beautiful healthy over due babies. She was "due" last week figuring she was pregnant when we picked her up from the shelter. She has them completely unassisted and cleaned up when we got home. Placenta has passed and she's up and eating. I'll call the vet tomorrow and see what the next steps are. I have no idea when kittens need shots or anything. I think Simon had to go every 2 weeks, but she was also a bottle baby and quite sick.

Anyways they're adorable. The 2 females are calico like mom and the male is a tortishell tabby. 



 


 

Johns mom is still in the hospital. They have ruled out bacterial meningitis but believe she has viral meningitis and a secondary infection in her bladder. Honestly they have no idea and are just running tests like mad.

Just got everyone fed and were off to the hospital again.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats




----------



## frustratedearthmother

You sure are dealing with a lot!  Hope things get better soon!


----------



## samssimonsays

I hope she will be on the  mend soon! You know I have folks praying for her here. Congrats on getting them on the lambar and the new kittens!


----------



## Baymule

Hope they find out what is wrong and get the right treatment for John's mom!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure hope ya can get some answers soon! 
The kittens are adorable and glad the buckling figured it out.


----------



## Ferguson K

My MIL will be going home tomorrow afternoon.

They narrowed it down to noncontagious meningitis.

She's doing better today.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Definitely great to hear....have Fun at the show...and do your Best!....pulling for Ya!!...


----------



## Ferguson K

Just checked on the kittens.  She's doing a fantastic job.  Some time after I checked her last and tonight (we've been gone since yesterday)  She had a fourth kitten. An orange tabby male. Changed the towels and gave her a fresh bed.  She seems happy. 

When I palpated her yesterday I didn't feel anymore but the vet did say 3- 5. I'll ask her Friday when I go to get my health certificate how soon they need to come in to get checked. 

I'm exhausted.  John is too.  His whole family had taken turns at the hospital but he spent the most time there. I took a few days off to be with them.  It's good to be home.


----------



## Ferguson K

Adding: thank you everyone for your continued prayers for my MIL.


----------



## babsbag

Kittens won't need shots until 6-8 weeks old. Just watch out for the dang fleas, it is getting to be that time of year if it isn't already. 

Glad that your MIL is on the mend.


----------



## Baymule

So glad that your MIL is better, it had to be scary for the family.


----------



## Ferguson K

babsbag said:


> Kittens won't need shots until 6-8 weeks old. Just watch out for the dang fleas, it is getting to be that time of year if it isn't already.
> 
> Glad that your MIL is on the mend.



Thank you.  Last kitten we had was Simon and because of her illness she was in the vet a lot.  Couldn't remember when she received her shots.


----------



## Ferguson K

Baymule said:


> So glad that your MIL is better, it had to be scary for the family.



Yes.  They're a very tight knit group.


----------



## Ferguson K

The foster cat is a happy mom. Kittens seem happy and fat.


----------



## Ferguson K

Health checks done. 

Now for the final scramble.


----------



## Bruce

babsbag said:


> Kittens won't need shots until 6-8 weeks old. Just watch out for the dang fleas, it is getting to be that time of year if it isn't already.
> 
> Glad that your MIL is on the mend.



And ear mites, pretty much a given. Christofur had them and it is WAY colder up here than down in TX.


----------



## Ferguson K

The neighbors dogs just chewed through my fence and got a hold of Lyra. 

John is rushing her to the vet.


----------



## samssimonsays

Ferguson K said:


> The neighbors dogs just chewed through my fence and got a hold of Lyra.
> 
> John is rushing her to the vet.


I am so so sorry! I hope she will be ok. I know how special she is to you and I can't imagine what I would have done to those dogs at this point..... There would be heck to pay here I know that.


----------



## NH homesteader

So sorry...  hoping for the best


----------



## Green Acres Farm

I'm so sorry. 

Hope she's okay.


----------



## Ferguson K

Everything was superficial.  No major damage. 

Thank God for Connie and Maddie.  Thank God John was home and outside.  Thank God it wasn't my nephews. 

Vet sent her home with antibiotics and said watch the swelling but she should be ok to show Wednesday. I'm still debating on loading her up in the morning. She's moving fine and the stitches hide the holes....

Here are the before. I don't have any after.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh my gosh - so sorry!  Hope Connie and Maddie sent those dogs packing!  Is this the new neighbors???


----------



## Ferguson K

Yes. 

They have chewed through my fence twice now.  CHEWED.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure glad Lyra is going to be okay....stuff like that just   so I'll just . 3 Strikes and there wouldn't be a 4th.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ummmm..... that's a hard situation - BUT - I'd sure be presenting them with a vet bill!   And, maybe a fencing bill too!  Geeze - you do what you can to keep your critters safe and then ... well.... I better do what CntryBoy777 did and shush my mouth.


----------



## TAH

Sorry about Lyra but glad she okay!


----------



## Baymule

I am so relieved that Lyra is ok. It sure could have been much worse. Those dogs have to go. If your neighbors don't seem to be bothered by the fact that their dogs have invaded your fenced property twice now, maybe the best thing to do is remain quiet......and in a few weeks the dogs just disappear.......no, I haven't seen your dogs, I sure hope you find them.....


----------



## NH homesteader

Are these the neighbors you've become friends with? Either way I'm sure if they are reasonable they'll feel awful and maybe volunteer to help with vet bills.... I hope so anyway, and you don't have to battle them. Poor girl, so glad she's ok.


----------



## samssimonsays

I am very glad it was superficial and it happened when it did. However I am very upset for you! You warned them,you explained to them and you have told them over and over and yet they don't care. 
I'd be in jail. 
I expressed my concerns to our ever so oblivious neighbors last summer when they brought home a husky pup and left it chained in the back yard only to have it running at vehicles and lungeing at anyone who walked past by age of 4 months old and I very sternly explained if any of our animals were victims to that dog due to their negligence, I'd take care of the problem myself. I honestly don't know what happened to that puppy as not very long after it was gone.


----------



## NH homesteader

Ok... I was being too hopeful sounds like. In that case I vote for Bay's idea... Disappearing fence chewers.


----------



## babsbag

Sorry about Lyra and so glad that she is going to be ok, poor girl. Those dogs need to GO sooner rather than later and I would talking with the neighbors NOW.


----------



## Ferguson K

Like Sam said... I've had many conversations with them over this.

I warned them weeks ago.

I'm not warning anymore.


----------



## Ferguson K

They did call and apologize and tell us they understand what will happen if the dogs come back over here. 

I told them they're paying to repair the fence and the vet bill. 

They're more than willing. 

Neighbor wife was crying. She loves her dog. Gave them a number to a fencing company I use for the repairs. 

I left all communication up to John.  I'm not in a good mind over this.  That dog challenged me in my milk barn the other day and if I'd have been armed it would've been dead then.


----------



## Mike CHS

You are much more tolerant than I am but you being somewhat tolerant probably keeps peace in the neighborhood better.


----------



## samssimonsays

I would not be in a good mindset either. It has been way longer of dealing with these dogs than you need to. The peace is number one priority when you are as close as you are distance wise to them. It personally sounds like they are trying to keep you from getting the authorities involved by offering to pay vs refusing and having legal actions brought against them for damages because of the dogs past.... 
We all love our dogs but at least we know when one is a danger vs needs training and are willing to do what is necessary....


----------



## Southern by choice

Glad Lyra will be ok! 

Maybe I missed this but where are your Livestock Guardians?


----------



## samssimonsays

Southern by choice said:


> Glad Lyra will be ok!
> 
> Maybe I missed this but where are your Livestock Guardians?


 She had mentioned if it weren't for them and John things would have been different.


----------



## TAH

Ferguson K said:


> Everything was superficial.  No major damage.
> 
> Thank God for Connie and Maddie.  Thank God John was home and outside.  Thank God it wasn't my nephews.
> 
> Vet sent her home with antibiotics and said watch the swelling but she should be ok to show Wednesday. I'm still debating on loading her up in the morning. She's moving fine and the stitches hide the holes....
> 
> Here are the before. I don't have any after.
> 
> View attachment 28859 View attachment 28860 View attachment 28861 View attachment 28862


@Southern by choice


----------



## Ferguson K

Connie and Maddie are probably the only reason they didn't do worse. 

Just finished checking in at Houston. 

Pen is sort of decorated.  We're out decorated on all sides. 

At least we remembered our stall cards.


----------



## Ferguson K

The difference in Lady and Katy is much more apparent now that they're shaved.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Glad she is okay


----------



## Baymule

Ferguson K said:


> I left all communication up to John.  I'm not in a good mind over this.  That dog challenged me in my milk barn the other day and if I'd have been armed it would've been dead then.


Maybe you don't need to go unarmed......you sure missed your opportunity.


----------



## Ferguson K

So more bad news... It's been a rough Monday.

Annabelle is dead. We finally found her remains. I blame those dogs. She was outside of the fence by * their property . How she got there I dont know. Wasn't going to say anything until I was sure she was gone... John had another discussion with them but she's been missing since Saturday night. They're getting a bill. I'm starting a war. For the fence, the goats, and the vet bill.

Hollar broke his leg on the hay feeder today. He's OK. Splinted but ugly. He'll never have a show career.

My clippers broke mid clip and had to run all over town to find some.

My tarp on my trailer finally gave into the elements and tore up.

My transmission on my truck **** The bed.

How was your Monday?


----------



## Ferguson K

Update: Neighbors just paid the vet bill and are going half in to repair the fence.  Neighbor husband is helping repair it. 

That's a start.


----------



## norseofcourse

Ferguson K said:


> Update: Neighbors just paid the vet bill and are going half in to repair the fence.  Neighbor husband is helping repair it.
> 
> That's a start.


Yes, at least that's positive news, and hope the fencing goes fast.  AND they keep their dogs away.

Sorry about Annabelle and Hollar and all the other stuff


----------



## samssimonsays

Oh no! I am so sorry    I can't imagine what you are going through and pray you get a break soon. Y'all went through heck to keep her alive and get her healthy. My heart breaks for you, friend. 

In response to "the wife loves her dog" You loved your goat and the dog killed it so.....  I would be just waiting for that dog to come onto the property again with my gun. Sadly, now they know that they can get a goat and they will be back.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Dang, you had a horrible Monday... so sorry!  Does look like the neighbors are trying to help - but sometimes it's too little too late.  Their dog(s) need to go!  

Poor Hollar!   I've got a little goat that broke both bones in her back leg on Dec 27th.  She's STILL in a cast!  Had an x-ray last week and vet said two more weeks.  She'll finally get it off next Tuesday and I sure hope I never have to deal with that again.  Poor darlin' has been in a 6 x 8 pen for most of that ten weeks and she is literally bouncing off the walls.


----------



## Mike CHS

@Ferguson K , I'm going to print out your last post for the next time I'm THINKING I am having a bad day.


----------



## NH homesteader

So sorry about all of it! Awful day indeed. I would definitely carry a gun all the time now.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So sorry for the loss. 
All I'm seeing is red right now, and just took another BP pill. I do wish I lived closer to ya...and that is the nicest way I can put my feelings into words.

Hope the truck isn't too messed up for ya and things do get much better as ya go thru this latest "Trial of Life".


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Praying for you @Ferguson K, and so sorry about Annabelle!


----------



## Ferguson K

So i just found out the show will be live streamed.

Uh oh.

Stream 3, 8AM
http://www.rodeohouston.com/Home/Featured-Videos/Live-Stream-of-Show-Events


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry for the loss of your doe and the attack on the other. How many dogs are attacking? Is this one dog or multiple dogs from your neighbor? Don't mean to sound harsh or anything but you have 3 LGDs and they weren't able to stop the attack(s)? I have to echo what the others have said... there wouldn't be a "next time"... Sounds like you've had one heck of a Monday... Good luck at the show.


----------



## Ferguson K

Latestarter said:


> Sorry for the loss of your doe and the attack on the other. How many dogs are attacking? Is this one dog or multiple dogs from your neighbor? Don't mean to sound harsh or anything but you have 3 LGDs and they weren't able to stop the attack(s)? I have to echo what the others have said... there wouldn't be a "next time"... Sounds like you've had one heck of a Monday... Good luck at the show.




There won't be a next time. 








On a brighter note I'm supposed to say that's 8 AM CST. Hubby reminded me to make sure for those that want to tune in.


----------



## NH homesteader

I wish I had "real" internet. So cool, good luck! You deserve some good things this week


----------



## Ferguson K

NH homesteader said:


> I wish I had "real" internet. So cool, good luck! You deserve some good things this week



I have faith.

Lyra and Briar are in a class of 20. 

Damsel has 12.

June has... 9? 10?

Katy and Lady have a bazillion.

So. Many.  Nigerians.


----------



## Southern by choice

i thought Lyra got bit up by the dogs

wishing you great success!


----------



## Bruce

Ferguson K said:


> Update: Neighbors just paid the vet bill and are going half in to repair the fence.  Neighbor husband is helping repair it.
> 
> That's a start.



HALF?????  

The dog CHEWED through the fence. I don't know what kind of fence it was but whatever you replace it with better be heavy gauge. And covered with high joule hotwire all the way up on their side of it. Concertina wire on top of the fence if needed.
They should be paying ALL vet bills, ALL fence repairs, paying a professional to do the repairs and putting up a fence inside their property line that will keep THEIR killer dog IN. 7' tall if necessary. 
Ask them how much personal liability insurance they have. If that dog doesn't ever get one of your animals again, it will get someone else's animal. They need to NOT be blind to that. 
In many jurisdictions you wouldn't have to personally make sure there is no "next time". 2 attacks means the authorities will make sure a 3rd isn't possible because the dog will be killed whether they like it or not. 
They also owe you for the dead goat. And pain and suffering. 
Good luck at the show! I'll put it on my calendar, 8 AM CST is a reasonable 9 AM EST


----------



## Ferguson K

Southern by choice said:


> i thought Lyra got bit up by the dogs
> 
> wishing you great success!




Lyra was.

She's walking fine and the vet said if I keep it clean she can go. She's sore but if she's not still limping in rhe morning, which she almost isn't, she will show. 

If she's not up to par she stays in the stall.

Changed Hollars bandages just now. The swelling has gone down but he still absolutely can not put pressure on the leg. Circulation seems fine. If I can't keep the brace clean I'm going to have a stinky buck in my feed barn. This rain is blegh.


----------



## Ferguson K

Heading back to the fairgrounds now to try and catch some z's.

I like shows close to home.

Makes it easy when you forget things.


----------



## Baymule

You really need to report this to the Sheriff's Department and make a documented complaint. These dogs are dangerous, not to just your animals, but what about children? What if some innocent kid was attacked by these dogs? is it supposed to be "ok" because this woman "loves her dogs"? I know you don't want to make enemies of your neighbors, but some people are just too stupid to waste time on.


----------



## Ferguson K

Baymule said:


> You really need to report this to the Sheriff's Department and make a documented complaint. These dogs are dangerous, not to just your animals, but what about children? What if some innocent kid was attacked by these dogs? is it supposed to be "ok" because this woman "loves her dogs"? I know you don't want to make enemies of your neighbors, but some people are just too stupid to waste time on.




It is not ok.

I have never said it was.

This has not ended yet.


----------



## Baymule

Ferguson K said:


> It is not ok.
> 
> I have never said it was.
> 
> This has not ended yet.


I didn't mean ok with you, I meant this woman thinks whatever her dogs do is ok because she loves her dogs. Over the internet, it just didn't translate well from my thoughts to my keyboard.

Maybe you should just lay low, be nice (don't start a war) and her dogs just go missing......


----------



## Ferguson K

Baymule said:


> I didn't mean ok with you, I meant this woman thinks whatever her dogs do is ok because she loves her dogs. Over the internet, it just didn't translate well from my thoughts to my keyboard.
> 
> Maybe you should just lay low, be nice (don't start a war) and her dogs just go missing......




That's a thought. 

I'm just really frustrated.  Annabelle went through so much to survive.  Lyra is one of my best nigis.


----------



## babsbag

Sorry about all your trials right now. Finding Anabelle had to be devastating.  And poor Hollar. 

Hope that the show gives you are bright spot in your life right now. Good luck.


----------



## Bruce

Some of those little dairy goaties are better on a lead than others  I'm guessing you don't get extra points for dragging.

Those little girls sure are cute out there with their goats.

Dang, my feed cut out just as the second group came in.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> I am so relieved that Lyra is ok. It sure could have been much worse. Those dogs have to go. If your neighbors don't seem to be bothered by the fact that their dogs have invaded your fenced property twice now, maybe the best thing to do is remain quiet......and in a few weeks the dogs just disappear.......no, I haven't seen your dogs, I sure hope you find them.....



X2


----------



## samssimonsays

I had the issue where stream three was boer goats but dairy audio but stream 4 is dairy with dairy audio lol.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I just had time to catch up. 
Sorry you are having such a rough time.
I hope the show goes well for you and you can enjoy yourself and put some of the bad things out of your mind for a while.


----------



## Bruce

Looks like 3 & 4 are both showing the same thing from different angles now

Oops, 3 froze again

Its back and the audio from one is stepping on the other. The agony of technology!!

Those Boer are some stocky critters! (can you tell I know nothing about goats?)

Boer on the loose, need @Mike CHS herding dogs over there!

Of course it doesn't help that I don't know what @Ferguson K is showing or when. Her website suggests LaMancha and Nigerian dwarfs so I will ASSUME she's not showing in the Boer groups.
Also don't know WHEN she is showing and I know she is female, white and I think 20s to early 30s so I really don't know WHO I'm looking for


----------



## samssimonsays

I saw her in the ring showing June lol. Yay!! Can't wait for an update from her as I think I caught what they placed but not sure.


----------



## Ferguson K

June got 6th. Almost 5th but he switched them last minute.  Her rear udder didn't fill,  she isn't eating well.  This is an udder judge,  he also does linear appraisals.  He's tough,  but so is the competition. 

We're scratching Lyra.  She just got bumped and is hurting.  Not worth it to me. 




 

 

 

 

Quick break then we're up with Damsel, Katy, Lady, and Briar.


----------



## Ferguson K

Damsel 2nd in class. 3rd overall.


----------



## samssimonsays

I missed it!!!!


----------



## Ferguson K

Couldn't get her to set up.  She was acting a fool.


----------



## Ferguson K

Scratched Lyra 

Katy and Lady were bottom of their class. They're still so young it's really hard to judge. 

Briar has yet again refused to walk and refused to set up. She does fine at home. I think she's on the chopping block . Really on the fence about her future with me.


----------



## samssimonsays

Breed her and keep a doe kid back who WILL stand for you? I just had the same feelings towards my alpine last night (as you very well know hahaha) and if they make things that much more difficult, is it worth the added frustration? They are goats, they will be difficult but there is a fine line between "goat" difficult and pure frustration as I am learning the wonderful world of goats.


----------



## babsbag

I sold about 7 difficult Alpines last year. Life is too short.


----------



## samssimonsays

babsbag said:


> I sold about 7 difficult Alpines last year. Life is too short.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Just caught up reading, sorry to hear about the neighbor's dogs and the issues with them- hope it gets straightened out quick.

Thanks for sharing the pictures from the show!


----------



## OneFineAcre

We have kept a difficult goat if we think it might be beneficial.
Not every goat is a show goat.  But, one day with the right buck bred to her, you may end up with your best goat ever.


----------



## Bruce

Well I missed it  
Had to leave just after my last post. But from the pictures, I think I can add "red hair" to my description of Kate  At least the next time there is an opportunity, I'll know who I'm looking for.


----------



## Ferguson K

Briar definitely isn't a show goat. She is nice and well bred. 

I'll see what she looks like fresh.  She hunches up.


----------



## Baymule

Your babies are all winners in my book! Great pictures!


----------



## norseofcourse

Sounds like you're having a good time at the show and learning a lot, I'm sure a big show like that is a lot for some goats to get used to.  Congrats on the placings you've gotten!


----------



## Southern by choice

K do you remember Raina? The goat that refused to walk for practice outside of our field? She ended up with a limping leg (o purpose I'm sure) just before NC State Fair so we didn't take her.  She walks fine IN her field. LOL
We are going to attempt to take her to some spring shows but in the end if she doesn't want to be a show goat no matter... Her genetics and breeding are excellent and I rather her be in our breeding program  and on test ( maybe LA's in the future) then a ribbon in the ring.  I figure some goats will do all 3 but if I had to pick I'd opt for production and breeding genetics over anything. Some goats don't like it... some goats like Jane LOVE to showboat!  

Raina NOT wanting to be a showgoat 


 

 

 

On the other side... Very happy- you all did well! I cannot believe the stress you had to deal with all while doing this. Oh, the youth! 
I didn't want to say much because I knew you had to focus... but I am so sad for you. Annabelle 
Because you ( and I ) are dog lovers we show grace but there is a limit and they need to fence their dogs as well!


----------



## NH homesteader

Raina... Oh my goodness!


----------



## norseofcourse

Southern by choice said:


> Raina NOT wanting to be a showgoat


Oh wow, that is hilarious!!!!


----------



## Ferguson K

Raina NOT wanting to be a showgoat

Look it's Briar!

Edit: Why did it not quote this?


----------



## Southern by choice

Boots did a flip in the ring and Belle fought tooth and nail... but when it counted  (judge looking) they stood nicely 

This outta be fun with Raina in the spring... she is a diva... she is quickly gaining ground on the herd queen status


----------



## Ferguson K

Damsel was a total diva today.  Acted like a turd. She was hyper.

 Briar just doesn't show well.  Never has.  Her sister is the same way.  I'll give her time until she f reshens. She's one of Skylar's so it's up to him.


----------



## Bruce

Geez that bull and bronco riding looks like a really short career opportunity!


----------



## Ferguson K

Hey look what I found!





Just ordered a print.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Glad you had a good show
Great pictures.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Love it!!


----------



## Ferguson K

I always look so serious.

@samssimonsays wasn't it you that texted me yesterday to smile?

Either way June looks great .


----------



## Southern by choice

Great pic!

Question- what is the green substance?  Looks like dyed shavings.


----------



## Ferguson K

Southern by choice said:


> Great pic!
> 
> Question- what is the green substance?  Looks like dyed shavings.



It is.  Gets on everything too.


----------



## samssimonsays

I was going to ask the same! One boer kid got drug through and was all green lol.


----------



## Ferguson K

Sightly


 

Katy


 

Lady (my best junior)


 

Tennessee
(Wanted his bottle not to stand! )


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's some really good company that Katy  is sandwiched between. Sorry it wasn't the showing ya was hoping for, but you were faced with challenges and decisions that had to be made going into and thru the event. Seems ya handled it nicely and did have some place in a really big show. Yes, you are serious about what ya do...that makes ya a really tough competitor.


----------



## Ferguson K

The boys were happy, so I am.

The next show I do not have them so I can be a little more competitive. Actually get the goats set up.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yea - ribbons aren't everything when children are involved.  Their memories are worth more than any ribbon.  You did good letting them be involved!


----------



## NH homesteader

Ok can I be dumb for a minute? Thanks, lol. Where do you find these shows? Are they all ADGA shows, or who puts them on? I know nothing about showing and don't have any "show goats" hiding in my barn yet, but my daughter is super into showing stuff off and being on stage so I'm curious about the whole thing for future reference.

Very cool the boys are able to be involved!


----------



## Ferguson K

frustratedearthmother said:


> Yea - ribbons aren't everything when children are involved.  Their memories are worth more than any ribbon.  You did good letting them be involved!



Any shows the boys go to I focus more on them and helping them prep their goats and learn how to handle them. This is their first year showing, and only their third show they've actively been involved in. Tuesday 10 was in charge of feeding, watering, cleaning, hay, and walking off all that energy. 4 was a hot mess according to my mom. We were stuck at home dealing with all sorts of things. They did great! One thing we learned for next time with June is to remember to keep her fed up with different feeds and choices so she says oooh this is new!" And eats. She's such a finicky frail doe... the smallest changes throw her off.



NH homesteader said:


> Ok can I be dumb for a minute? Thanks, lol. Where do you find these shows? Are they all ADGA shows, or who puts them on? I know nothing about showing and don't have any "show goats" hiding in my barn yet, but my daughter is super into showing stuff off and being on stage so I'm curious about the whole thing for future reference.
> 
> Very cool the boys are able to be involved!




Most of the shows we go to I know about already from hitting them with Boer goats. However, there are several clubs in our are that put on shows. You can also follow the adga calender. They're pretty good about getting all sanctioned shows up on it.

I planned our show year for 2017 last year. We're hitting 10 more this year, going to show hard and breed hard. We will see what 2018 brings as we will have 14 does in milk next year that are first or second fresheners who are still learning full potential. We will have 9 in milk this year. We had 7 last year but didn't concentrate on showing as hard until the last of the year.


----------



## Ferguson K

We will also be doing DHIR and LA next year. With everything that happened back in december/January we didn't sign up in time. I could still do DHIR with my remaining does that haven't freshened, but, not sure if I will this year.


----------



## NH homesteader

You have so much energy, lol! You're certainly putting the work in, and you have some gorgeous goats! Is your husband going to be seen in the ring sometime?


----------



## Ferguson K

He might show at our April show.  Taking 12, it's 2 rings.


----------



## OneFineAcre

That's a lot of showing


----------



## Ferguson K

1 in January,  1 in March,  2 in April, 1 in May,  1 in June,  off all summer.... to hot...

1 in September, 1 in October and 2  in November. One of the November shows is a buck show,  one of the April shows is a buck show. 

Thays what this year holds since we're not going to nationals.


----------



## Ferguson K

There's 32 shows within 8 hours of me every year. 

I only hit the big ones.


----------



## samssimonsays

I can't wait to see what this year brings for you!


----------



## Bruce

NH homesteader said:


> You have so much energy, lol! You're certainly putting the work in, and you have some gorgeous goats! Is your husband going to be seen in the ring sometime?


I think she and @AClark are using the same batteries!  Gotta get me some of those, I don't have 1/4 their energy.


----------



## Ferguson K

My whole family are energized.  It's in my blood. 

If I'm sitting still I feel like I'm robbing myself of time. I am only sitting if I'm driving or sleeping, Lol!

Drives my DH crazy. He likes to sit.


----------



## samssimonsays

Hahahaha mine too. He's always like come sit down. If rather watch tv from the kitchen where I can work.....


----------



## AClark

Bruce said:


> I think she and @AClark are using the same batteries!  Gotta get me some of those, I don't have 1/4 their energy.


Let me tell you, when the battery is drained I'm off like a switch. I don't last much past 8-9 PM.


----------



## Bruce

Until your daughter wakes up and wants to eat


----------



## Ferguson K

Just dropped Simon off for her spay appointment. 

I hope she doesn't react to the anesthesia.  Siamese cats have more troubles with it.  She's also about 4- 5 weeks bred,  so I hope she's not going to bleed out. 

Ugh. 

She's such a special cat.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Good luck with Simon.
Callie  went back outside yesterday morning.  She was happy.
I wasn't sure if she would come back, but she did.  And, she wanted to come back in last night.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope everything goes well for her


----------



## Ferguson K

I think she will be fine but I'm always a worst case scenario person


----------



## Ferguson K

I just counted... I have sold off all but 9 does and 4 bucks. We did some major culling. We're definitely keeping any does from Pearl,  but will likely only keep a favorite MM from Zinnia and Morgan. I like growing them out and selling them later,  so you can see them mature. 

We also have plans to grow our Lamancha herd, we've been talking about it for a while.  Recently two does I really like the bloodlines of,  totally unrelated to our 4 current Lamancha ladies and our buck,  became available. 

Going to see them  Sunday.  They both come with their 2017 kids.  It's a mother daughter duo that produce globs of milk and show well.  If I get them I can start making soap again.  The two year old is a little downhill but she's still maturing and starting to level back out. 

Waiting on confirmation from the breeder on a timeline.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope  it works out!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good luck, hope it works out for you!


----------



## Ferguson K

Simon is home and recovering on my spot on the bed.  Vet said she did well and recovered well with minimal bleeding. Because she was pregnant we have to keep an eye on her, she was further than expected.


----------



## Bruce

Quick recovery Simon!


----------



## Baymule

Get well soon Simon!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have never seen a ring-tailed Siamese, really Neat!


----------



## Ferguson K

Simon is eating,  sort of,  and drinking again.  Finally. 

She's still growling at us if we move her but she was outside today laying in the sun for a few hours so she's recovering nicely.


----------



## Ferguson K

CntryBoy777 said:


> I have never seen a ring-tailed Siamese, really Neat!



She's got stripes on her legs too.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Glad Simon is doing well.

Callie has decided that she likes sleeping in the house at night


----------



## Ferguson K

@OneFineAcre i wonder if her other family misses her yet.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> @OneFineAcre i wonder if her other family misses her yet.




If she has been back to visit them they are probably wondering where she got those stitches in her belly


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I have never seen a ring-tailed Siamese, really Neat!



Good catch @CntryBoy777, I wonder if I ever notice ANYTHING! Thinking about it, I've never seen a Siamese that didn't have a fairly solid color tail, and THIN. That tail is puffy and not the same color as the face "points".



Ferguson K said:


> She's got stripes on her legs too.


Looks like you have a Siamese mix there. Makes her special


----------



## Ferguson K

Bruce said:


> Good catch @CntryBoy777, I wonder if I ever notice ANYTHING! Thinking about it, I've never seen a Siamese that didn't have a fairly solid color tail, and THIN. That tail is puffy and not the same color as the face "points".
> 
> 
> Looks like you have a Siamese mix there. Makes her special



Simon's mom,  Frankie.


----------



## Bruce

BFFs!


----------



## Ferguson K

They were. Now Simon is Titans cat. 

We lost Frankie to an accident. I bottle raised Simon...


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Ferguson K

Is official. 

We're welcoming 4+ to the herd Sunday. 

Just couldn't pass it up.  Genetics were right and all of our girls are related in one way shape or form. 

One of the does is pregnant.  Due next week.  We may wait until she kids to pick her up.


----------



## Ferguson K

These does compliment our buck in many ways.


----------



## animalmom

OK I'll not so patiently give you until Sunday to post some pictures and then I'll get cranky.  

Congrats on the new additions!  Love elf and gopher ears.


----------



## cteague

Wow what an udder!


----------



## Ferguson K

cteague said:


> Wow what an udder!



Not sure whose you're referring to?


----------



## cteague

Oh. Sorry. It was of a picture of a doe tjat had won 2nd place that was in the photos above. Still learning the forum.


----------



## Ferguson K

It's okay!!


----------



## Ferguson K

Foster kittens are on the move this morning.


----------



## Goatgirl47

So cute!!


----------



## Ferguson K

We're off to get our new girls!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## Ferguson K

In the trailer!


----------



## Ferguson K

Teaser!

Frida, Diva, Jethro, Image:




 

Frida says wait for better pictures please!


 

Image


 

Jethro:


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woohoo!  I likeee!


----------



## NH homesteader

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## Ferguson K

Menagerie Ranch Image and Jethro (pending)


----------



## Ferguson K

Menagerie Ranch Diva


 

Her daughter Frida... very pregnant and unwilling to take a good picture


----------



## Ferguson K

Image and Jethro are only 10 days old and are not halter broken. They did NOT want their picture taken.

Jethro's face is ❤


----------



## CntryBoy777

Your just trying to make me a Lamancha owner, now aren't you?
They look really Great!!.....


----------



## Hens and Roos

Very cool!!


----------



## Baymule

Your new babies are lovely! You're making me want Lamanchas too!


----------



## samssimonsays

Love them!


----------



## TAH

Very adorable 

Congrats


----------



## Ferguson K

Baymule said:


> Your new babies are lovely! You're making me want Lamanchas too!



I know a few people that can help with that! 

They're so smooshy!


----------



## sadieml

Such beautiful goaties!!!  I am dying to get a LaMancha doe and raise some mini-manchas!    They are sooo beautiful, with their "no-ears" or "faerie ears".


----------



## Ferguson K

I'm absolutely in love with LaMancha! 

I still love my nigis,  but,  nothing tops loving from an earless wonder!


----------



## Southern by choice

Lamanchas just steal your heart don't they!
I have loved them since the first time I saw one and that was in a book! LOL

Love all my goaties but the Lamanchas are THE goat.

In the Lamancha  world they say "if it's not a lamancha it's just a goat" 
I don't agree with that but I still think it is funny! Lamancha owners are definitely "different".

Congrats on your new additions! How exciting.


----------



## samssimonsays

I might actually be desensitized to the no ear thing soon from all the mancha cuteness overload here.


----------



## animalmom

Well worth the wait!  Expecting great things from the new additions.


----------



## sadieml

My 14-year-old DD, Kim, has a growing list of all the animals she wants us to add to our little farm.  Of course we need nigie does, but we also want at least 1 LaMancha doe, a Nubian doe, and maybe a cow.  I say a Dexter, 'cause they're smaller, Kimmy wants a Jersey for the gorgeous face, and DH wants a Holstein, because "nothing says COW like that awesome black and white patterning!"

Of course we want horses (at least 2), a pig or 2 for meat, a couple of Juliannas as pets, ducks, geese, MANY more chickens, including "commercial" layers (to sell the eggs) and meat birds (Cornish X), and a few more chickens as pets for the family.  We are currently trying to clear about 2 acres of woods to start building pasture and plant our "orchard" and garden.  It's really slow-going, since Kim and I seem to do most of the work. My boys would (understandably) rather work at the farm across town where they get "paid" for their efforts, since somehow fresh, home-grown food doesn't count as pay.  I only counts if it's cash in-hand.


----------



## Ferguson K

At one point we had all of those things!  Working 60 hours a week and DH working 50 we cut way back.  It was just to much.


----------



## sadieml

DH reminded me that I forgot to mention she wants alpacas and a CAMEL!!!


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Devonviolet

Wow, @sadieml!  You wear me out with all those animals. We have a lot of the birds you are wanting, and as much as I love having them - especially the ducks! There are times, it can be a lot of work, that we don't have the energy for. Right now, we have 12 Buff Bramha Roos, in the back chicken run, waiting to be butchered.  We just can't find the time or energy to butcher them!

There was a time I wanted all the animals you listed. However, now that DH turned 70, and he is slowing down, that list has gotten pared down quite a bit.


----------



## Bruce

sadieml said:


> My boys would (understandably) rather work at the farm across town where they get "paid" for their efforts, since somehow fresh, home-grown food doesn't count as pay. I only counts if it's cash in-hand.


Well that is true is it not? You feed them whether they work on your place or across town but they don't get money from you. The "room and board" doesn't count as "pay", it is an entitlement of being born to you. I bet my kids aren't the only ones with such an attitude.


----------



## Ferguson K

My idiot thoroughbred just destroyed a gate... and took the hframe with him.

Gates destroyed.  Java has minor cuts. 

17 hands of panicking horse is not fun. 

Another day at the funny farm. 




 

 

 

 

Third day in a row Diva has spilled the bucket on me. She's getting better,  but she's still kicking a little. Her udder is evening out now. Need to get her ready for LA on the 18th. She's not been milked at all this freshening before I brought her home so it's trained to only filla little at a time for her kids. I can retrain it,thankfully she's early in lactation.



 


 


Frida milks like a dream and has such a soft beautiful udder. I need to get a picture of it full.


----------



## Mike CHS

The gate/horse battle could have been a whole lot worse.  Glad it wasn't


----------



## Ferguson K

Could've broken a leg.


----------



## CntryBoy777

There simply is never a dull moment when ya have animals, and just when ya think ya may just have one....one jumps up and thinks it is their "Duty" to give ya something to do...
May have got stung by a wasp building a nest in the gate. It's that time of yr.


----------



## NH homesteader

Glad it wasn't worse! That's a big horse! Any idea what spooked him?


----------



## samssimonsays

Glad he's ok!


----------



## Ferguson K

Nothing spooked him. He paws when were feeding. Hoof got caught.


----------



## NH homesteader

Gotcha, panicked after hoof got caught.


----------



## Ferguson K

Yeah.

He's a retired racehorse who retired after n being caught in a gate. I guess he had a flashback of the accident.  Instead of pulling his hoof through the way it went in he pulled straight back and flipped,  taking everything with him.  thankfully he was pinned down and I was able to pull him loose. Poor Diva was abandoned on the stand, I had to run for it!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad he is ok


----------



## Baymule

Just when you think you've got your horse trained and you're brilliant, they do something incredibly stupid. Good thing you got to him quickly and no major damage was done to him. Sometimes I believe horses plot for that one extravaganza moment to scare you out of ten years of your life. Then you're so glad that he didn't break a leg, you forgive him for all the damage done. SCORE: horse 25 points. Owner: zero.


----------



## animalmom

Glad your horse is ok.

Regarding Diva and her spilling the bucket... have you considered milking into a hand held smaller container and then pouring that into the bucket which is not in harm's way?  If you are milking two handed to get both sides at the same time what I suggest certainly would slow you down... but on the third hand you would have the milk.... but then on the fourth hand I've had my goaties, darlings that they are, manage to put a hoof in the hand held smaller  container.  Frustrating to be sure but the majority of the milk is saved.

Let us know what you do regarding Diva.  Could be she just needs to wrap her head around the fact she is going to be milked, period.


----------



## Ferguson K

Diva is just out of practice. She's coming along nicely and today the only incidents were involving other creatures.

Fridas udder is so velvety soft. I love it.

Heres poor Tennessee meeting the bucks for the first time. Theyre getting along great, no incidents. He got kicked out of the baby pen because mounting behavior has started. No need in accidental pregnancies. He's a big boy.


----------



## Ferguson K

The way he's screaming for me you would think he's dying.  Poor baby.  "Weaning" is tough.


----------



## norseofcourse

Oh wow, good thing you were there when that gate accident happened, glad your horse wasn't badly hurt.


----------



## Ferguson K

Diva is coming a long way. She is giving GLOBSof milk, and almost giving me all of it now. There was barely anything left this morning. I'm happy.

Top picture is this morning, bottom was last week when we started training her udder. 




 

 

 

 

Her kids are taking down finally, and have learned how to use the lambar by watching the other two. Few! I was worried about them. 

Frida's kids will be pulled Thursday. I don't think she's still producing colostrum but as busy as I am with work the next few days now is not the time to start kids on a bottle.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats on all of the new goats and I'm glad your horse didn't get hurt too bad.


----------



## Bruce

How does poor Diva walk?


----------



## Ferguson K

Bruce said:


> How does poor Diva walk?





One leg in front of the other!  

She sort of waddles when she's full. Just like all my girls do. She is a huge producer! Her daughter is, too. Her yearling wasn't bred so were not sure what the yearling will do.


----------



## Bruce

I'm kind of envisioning "swing the right leg out and around, swing the left leg out and around, repeat until she gets where she wants to be".


----------



## Ferguson K

2+ gallons from the girls this morning. I haven't weighed it yet, but, it's a lot...

Diva gave me 1.5 gallons.

Frida gave me 1.1+ gallons.

June gave us her usual 1.5 quarts and Pearly gave us a few oz. Big kids sucking her dry.

I'm seeing our daily average go up.

Lots of milk in the freezer.

10(11?) Hour fill on these two...



 

 

 



Gotta get everybody shaved down. LA is in 10 days.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Is this your first LA?


----------



## Ferguson K

My first not the girls.

We had all Jr's until now.


----------



## Ferguson K

So got some not so great news in the mail today.

My booked stop for LA got overbooked. So unless I can find another local to hook up with we will not be appraising this year.

Fingers crossed...

In other news I've been promising y'all updated pictures. Well after this mornings tornados passed over, no real damage just a tree on a fence, we got out and got busy getting pictures.



 


 

Oh yeah the tree....



 

Zinnia's mastitis came back with a vengeance overnight. Ugh... her udder is terrible... all the diarrhea is from the antibiotics.

Her udder is a full hard rock.



 



 

Pictures of kids in next posts.


----------



## Ferguson K

Junebug's smaller daughter Katy... I forgot to download the pictures of Lady. I'll grab them shortly.



 

"Sightly"


 


 

"Image" who was being a PITA...


 


 
Her twin "Jethro"


 


 


 

More coming...


----------



## Ferguson K

"Onesie" Frida's buck



 


 


 

His sister "Oopsie"


 


 


 

More coming...


----------



## Ferguson K

Pearls kids, "Ruby"(solid black) and "Arrowhead"(broken black)


----------



## Ferguson K

"Tennessee"


 

 

 

"Sparrow" MM... lives by himself.


----------



## Ferguson K

Just for fun:


----------



## frustratedearthmother

They look good!


----------



## samssimonsays

@animalmom these will make you happy


----------



## animalmom

Heaven, I'm in heaven!  Love that little Ruby.  She's going to keep you all busy, the little stinker!


----------



## Ferguson K

She's a character.  She headbutts her brother relentlessly.


----------



## Bruce

Nice goaties, sure is obvious DH doesn't care for them at all  

Sorry about that tree. Why can't they come down parallel to the fence??


----------



## CntryBoy777

They really grow quickly, don't they?


----------



## Ferguson K

Apparently I didn't post it here...

Much to my husband's displeasure,  we have chickens again. He says chickens are (home friendly)  like chips. They're my kryptonite. I always have had chickens,  grew up on a poultry farm. I can't justify buying eggs!  But I do!  We now have six bbantams and six assorted layers. 

Here they are in the temporary brooder:


----------



## Ferguson K

The last time we had chickens,  wee had around 1500 birds total.  Chickens,  quail, Chula, pheasants,  ducks.. I've still got some stragglers around,  but nothing like we had.  Imported Kraienkoppe, Lakenvelders, tons of heritage breeds.... I miss it


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya said 6+6 which equals 12, but there are 13 in the pic, so that chicken "Math" may be multiplying behind your back. Either a bakers dozen, or a little roo, huh?....
They are really cute.


----------



## Ferguson K

One of them is a yard hatched bird.


----------



## samssimonsays

Love them! I was so tempted not to buy some today at the store.....


----------



## Ferguson K

This doe reminds me of Onyx.  Her name is Ruby. I miss Onyx. She's got a spot in the same spot her aunt did.



 

Zinnia's kids have decided the world is their playground.  Diva doesn't mind. 



 


 


 


The kids sure are growing!  We've got a show next weekend and are taking two of the oldest junior does.  The bucks have a show the 29th if we can swing it. John will have to go solo, I can't miss two weekends a month.


----------



## Southern by choice

Who are you taking to the buck show?


----------



## Ferguson K

Tennesee(LM), Brownie (ND), Hollar (ND), and Jethro (LM).

Hollar is our only senior buck going. He's only a yearling, too. 

Tennesee will be 4 months. Jethro will be 3. Brownie is 8 months I think? Hollar is a yearling.

We have no senior bucks left, all other bucks were sold to hold on to good genetics.

There's another buck show (actually two) in October they'll be going to as well. That'll be interesting. Bucks in rut at shows with does.


----------



## TAH

How is Hollars leg? 
Cute chicks!


----------



## Ferguson K

Good! Can't even tell where he broke it.

Johns favorite doe snuck out behind him while we were feeding. I guess Sully is getting better. She was trying to steal good from a milker and he was impatiently waiting on the attempt to steal milk. (Notice my broken door? Storm ripped it off. Temporarily fixedit.)


----------



## Baymule

I love the black and white patterns on your goats. They are all so pretty.


----------



## Ferguson K

Thanks Bay!


----------



## Ferguson K

So I just did some upgrading to our website. Can I get everyone's opinion?

www.katescacklingranch.weebly.com


----------



## Bruce

Perhaps this time you can keep it under say 3 dozen birds?


----------



## Ferguson K

The plan is less than 2 dozen this time.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I'll look at the site later 

When it your LA again?

The goats are looking good!


----------



## Ferguson K

Supposed to be the 18th. A Tuesday! Ugh!


----------



## Ferguson K

So, it's the little things.

Just submitted my first applicant with my *OWN* herd name on it. Not a junior we purchased... one we bred. I hope she lives up to expectations. Going to band her brother, he's cute and all but his dam has a lot of needed improvement. I will sell him as a pet... so!

Pending: Cackling Ranch THT Rubicon aka Ruby
She's sure full of fire.

Also, I just noticed that Morgan's buck.... is a chocolate... to bad he's going to be a wether! It's always the 'pretty' ones!

I can't get the pictures to upload.


----------



## Ferguson K

Well I got these to upload...


----------



## Ferguson K

The girls first haircut

It got dark,  only got Image and Sightly shaved.


----------



## Ferguson K

After some work conflict I can not make it to Corsicana.

John is going solo with 8 goats. My sister and nephew are going to help handle. A few other goaties have stepped up to help where needed as well.

I have faith. I'm just worried because he's never gone by himself, let alone with that many to handle!

5 seniors, 3 juniors. Good luck to the KCR gang tomorrow!! I'll post pictures if I get any.


----------



## samssimonsays

He can do it! Sorry you couldn't go too. I know how much you were looking forward to it.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good luck!


----------



## Ferguson K

We're there.  John got everyone checked in except Image. A typo will keep her out of the ring tomorrow,  but that's ok. 

She's a junior.  At least she's getting the experience.


----------



## Ferguson K

The girls are all checked in.  John and the guys running the show threw this together for the girls.


----------



## Mike CHS

That is quite a setup and they do all look great.  Good Luck!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ferguson K said:


> We're there.  John got everyone checked in except Image. A typo will keep her out of the ring tomorrow,  but that's ok.
> 
> She's a junior.  At least she's getting the experience.


I thought check in is where typos got corrected ?


----------



## Ferguson K

My sister sent me this.  The girls are doing good but I haven't had any updates yet.


----------



## Ferguson K

OneFineAcre said:


> I thought check in is where typos got corrected ?



I sent the wrong papers for Image. I forgot to send the original,  it's still in an envelope in my living room.


----------



## samssimonsays

Oops! Glad everything else went ok!


----------



## Ferguson K

My SIL sent me updates.  Not bad,  but not where I thought we'd be. 

So far it's:

Frida 11th in ring 1, 10th in ring 2. Both judges like her udder and dislike her shoulder assembly. I agree.  That's why we selectively breed to improve.  She's got the genetics,  she just got the short end of the stick LOL 

Morgan 5th/4th - - She's a little thin right now and both judges want to see her fuller over the top line.

Diva 5th/4th - - huge class with huge udders from the pictures I've been sent. 

Senior nigis up next then juniors start. 

Here's two of the pictures someone sent me:


----------



## Latestarter

I see the problem! John is wearing JEANS instead of nice white pants like dairy goat show folks are supposed to wear!    Sorry the girls aren't off to a stellar start... but 4th and 5th aren't too bad... Do you know how many they were competing against?


----------



## Ferguson K

No idea classes aren't that big for the LM though from what I've heard.  Except Diva's.


----------



## Ferguson K

I'm about to get off my lunch break.  I'll post more later!


----------



## Ferguson K

June was 11th /12th in two big classes. 

Pearl as well. 

Finally getting around to juniors. 

Mason did peewee showmanship with a peewee goat. 

My SIL sent me tons of pictures.  I'll post some when I get home from work.


----------



## Ferguson K

Huge competition. The show is finally winding down.

June and Pearl got 11th and 12th in both rings in their respective classes. 

Sightly and Mason did well in their peewee class.

Damsel got 2nd in both rings.... out of 2.

Pictures coming.

Corrected because I went back through my texts


----------



## Bruce

Love how the judge is down at Mason's eye level. Shows real consideration for the kids learning to show.


----------



## Ferguson K

@Bruce they sent me a video of Mason struggling and the judge knealing down to tell him how to fix it.

John was quite impressed, as was my sister, with the judge doing the peewee stuff.


----------



## NH homesteader

That is so great, that's what it's all about! So cool to see him in the ring! How old is he?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Good job Mason


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats and that is so neat to see them encouraging and not shooting them down.


----------



## Ferguson K

They are FINALLY heading home!!!

I forcefully fed all of the kiddos with some warmed milk.... they're 'starving'. ( They were fed this morning, too. They just want their dam's)

They did well.

About to upload some pictures ( my favorite shots from each ring that my SIL sent me )


----------



## Ferguson K

Sky and Pearl










John and Morgan







John and Frida


----------



## Ferguson K

View attachment 31089
View attachment 31088

John and Diva


View attachment 31087
Mason and showmanship

Here's some of my favorites!


----------



## Ferguson K

Morgan's dam showed with Diva and took the class:




Not sure what her final placement was.


----------



## Ferguson K

Forgot to add the picture.


----------



## sadieml

Your girls look great!  I agree that the judge giving advice is a great thing.  He is encouraging success rather than enforcing failure.  Your wee one will, no doubt, remember those moments even if it's just subconsciously, and they will help him grow, not frustrate him.  More adults, especially men, need to know how to do that.  Boys and young men can be torn-down and built-up so easily with so few words.  Yay for a skilled judge!


----------



## Baymule

Awww......thanks for the pics!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

LOVE all the pics! The peewee showmanship is adorable! 

Didn't you say your LA is today?


----------



## Ferguson K

LA would have been today.

Work restraints prevented me from going.

I am a little upset, but it's not the end of the world. Morgan's breeder was in the area and popped into the store to say hello and asked if I needed him to go get the girls for appraisal, I said no thanks. Maybe next time. 

Today has been a bad day. Lots of news I'll update on later when I find the time. Life has been crazy here.

John has a new career. It's really going to be tough to figure out. It will require we move, 11 hours away... The move won't happen for a while yet, gives us time to plan and pack. He leaves Monday. Until we find property and get moved I will see him twice a month with the hopes of every weekend, but I know that may not happen. This career leads up to something big for him and I am really excited about it. 

One of my shelves in my living room collapsed today. It had collectables on it. Lots of figurines and irriplacable memories gone.

On the bright side it is Simon's first birthday. The kitten that lived. Happy birthday Simon!


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats on how well the show went, and     for your rough day.  Even changes that are going to be good are stressful.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh wow - that's a big change!  My DH had a job in El Paso for about a year - we racked up a lot of airline miles during that time.  I hope it works out to be a great benefit for ya'll.  Hang in there!


----------



## samssimonsays

Hugs friend. I am so sorry about all the bad but excited for the changes for y'all.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry about the "Bad Day", they sure reach out and "Grab" us from time to time. The opportunities can be exciting, but 11hrs away, depending on the direction, can certainly bring some big "Changes". I know you will/can adjust with them, I just hope that your "Horizon" broadens for you all, and your animals too.


----------



## animalmom

So very sorry for your bad day.  The new job for your dear man is 11 hours away?  Which direction?  Still staying in Texas?  You know how much we all love to help relocate BYHers closer to other BYHers.


----------



## norseofcourse

animalmom said:


> The new job for your dear man is 11 hours away?  Which direction?  Still staying in Texas?


Texas is really that big???


----------



## frustratedearthmother

It is!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Good job on the show, and good luck with the move and John's new career.


----------



## Ferguson K

We're going South, back to the border towns! Freer is the closest "big" town. 

I have to start watching for openings in stores around that area, but it's not likely. Honestly it'll probably be January before we move, at the earliest, but that really throws kinks in things.


----------



## Ferguson K

Out of the five  areas they have open he's going to be anywhere from 6- 11 hours from where we are now

@norseofcourse Last year when we picked up our herd sire we drove 24.5 hours round trip, never left Texas.


----------



## greybeard

I like Freer--my kind of country. I guess you know about the big bobcat population there..and it's not for no reason there is a giant rattlesnake statue there in town. 
If it weren't such short notice, wife and I would drive down for this again:
http://www.therattlesnakeroundup.com/


----------



## Ferguson K

@greybeard I love love love Freer. I have several monsters hanging on my wall. My little brother holds the record, 7'4" without it's head. My biggest kill was 6'9" with head.







We see these guys all the time.













My dad during one of Freer's round ups a few years back.








I'm hoping we wind up as close to Freer as possible. My dad lives by there. You don't get sunsets like this behind the pines...


----------



## babsbag

Rattlesnakes shouldn't get that big...that is just wrong.  How big of an animal can a snake that big eat? Could they eat a cat?


----------



## Ferguson K

@babsbag

Typically they eat rabbits and small reptiles...

Look up Indian Runner snakes... pretty sure that's what they're called. They're a python native to South Texas and they eat rattles. They can grow in excess of 12ft...

Edit this is the snake I was referring to 

https://g.co/kgs/5ZOE3L


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## babsbag

Gave me shivers just looking at it. Our rattlesnakes average 18"-2' and that is plenty big. There are certainly bigger ones, but not common. I saw a King Snake today...12". Hope it grows up to eat a lot of rattle snakes.


----------



## greybeard

It would take a lot of king snakes to decimate the South Texas rattlesnake population. I've been to the Sweetwater, Taylor and Freer roundups back in the 80s and 90s.. By far, I enjoyed Freer the most. Drilled some wells around Freer and George West.
That wide open rough country isn't for everyone, but it's hard to beat.


----------



## Ferguson K

There are so many rattlesnakes down there, of different variations, that there's no way I'll ever walk around barefoot again. Dad keeps antivenom in his fridge because by the time the helicopter gets there you're dead. It's a 1 hour ride to the hospital via helicopter down where he's at. That's a 2 hour round trip. You're dead!

@greybeard we're hoping he gets stationed down in the Freer area, but we're looking all around. George West, Freer, Encinal, Alice... of course nothing is set in stone until we find out where he's going when he graduates which is 6 months away. Then there's move time, and we've got a LOT to move.

So it could be 8 months to a year before we move, which is fine because that gives me time to find a store down there close to where he will be stationed. Although nothing about South Texas is close.


----------



## NH homesteader

That snake is... Wow. You Texas folks are so much braver than me! No thanks on the rattlesnakes!

I hope your husband ends up somewhere you both would like to be. That's a big change, and a big move with that many animals!


----------



## Ferguson K

We're used to it!


----------



## greybeard

Ferguson K said:


> @babsbag
> 
> 
> 
> Edit this is the snake I was referring to
> https://g.co/kgs/5ZOE3L


 That's _Drymarchon couperi_ Might be the right one..
Or this one--South Texas and Northern Mexico have their own species
_*Drymarchon melanurus erebennus*
*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drymarchon_melanurus_erebennus*

and as an aside, one can always spot furriners in South Texas. They can't pass the "Re-fu-gee-o" test. 

A hauntingly beautiful song, and close to being my favorite




_


----------



## Ferguson K

@greybeard that's the guy! Beautiful snake, eerily large and powerful.


----------



## Baymule

Moving! You're off to an adventure in the story of life! Will you be selling your present place? Rent it out? Where ever you move to, I hope you get good neighbors. Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Ferguson K

We don't want to lose this place. We've got so much put into it. That and right now there's a lot of homes in our area for sale that have been on the market looooong time. Not a good time to be aa seller around here.

Chicks went to the outdoor brooder this morning. They're quite enjoying it. We're going to keep all hens and eat all roosters out of this group. Maybe later add roosters for breeding. I just want colorful chickens and eggs.


----------



## Baymule

I don't blame you for keeping the place, you never know, you might transfer back. What about renting it out? Hint-sign a lease. With a lease, if they break any of the listed conditions or don't pay the rent, you can evict them. If you just rent it, it can take months to get them out.


----------



## Mike CHS

I like your idea of eating all the roosters.  We found a dead Delaware in the pen this afternoon and we think it was from the fat butted Rhode Island Red trying to breed her to death.  He is way to big and I don't think he is going to last long.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> I don't blame you for keeping the place, you never know, you might transfer back. What about renting it out? Hint-sign a lease. With a lease, if they break any of the listed conditions or don't pay the rent, you can evict them. If you just rent it, it can take months to get them out.



It may be different in TX but it takes months to get them out with a lease in NC


----------



## OneFineAcre

If I missed this I apologize but you said John Ian graduating?
What his field ?


----------



## NH homesteader

We got mostly straight run birds so we have plenty of extra roosters to eat! That is quite the colorful batch of chicks!


----------



## Ferguson K

@OneFineAcre He's still in the CJ field. Only, he's not going to be a trooper. He's going border patrol.... (Yay! )

*IF *we lease/rent the house the renters are going to have to fix it up as part of the agreement. We've done a lot of work on it but it's not really seller/renter friendly. Lots of work needed in the kitchen and bathroom still and it's a tiny one bedroom house. Not a lot of room for renters. Barely enough room for us.

Most likely we will let it sit dormant for a while then come up and bulldoze the house/keeping the lumber for other projects.

We're building portable chicken coops that are easy to deconstruct and all future pens for the goats will be easy to deconstruct for a quick move. The 'barn' was built in sections and _potentially _we could take it down one section at a time and move it down to wherever we end up.

He leaves Monday to spend a month with my father to acclimate to the heat. He's going to be helping my dad with some construction stuff. Then off to New Mexico for a 12 week course at the end of... May I think.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Wow - how exciting!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Ferguson K

The birthday girl. Can't believe it's been a year already.


----------



## Hens and Roos

She's very pretty!


----------



## norseofcourse

Awwww - love those eyes!


----------



## Bruce

That is a hard one @Ferguson K, nothing you two can't work through but it sure is a strain when that "second hand" isn't there to help. I hope things go smoothly all the way.


----------



## Ferguson K

My junior herdsires begging for bottles. They're so big, I'm used to weaning much smaller goats! At 6 weeks, Jethro is just over 40lbs. At 10 weeks Tennessee, much finer bones and more dairy appearance, is 49lbs. I need to get a side by side of the two lines. Jethro's sister is 25lbs. BIG difference. Sightly is 15lbs(guessing, didn't scale her this evening as i had already fed her...), but has the greatest growth rate (she was only 3.1lbs when I got her, and an early triplet). Frida's kids are bigger than Sightly by about 3lbs on the doe and 5lbs on the buck, and they're a month younger.



 


 

Growth rate in lines varies vastly. Tennessee and Damsel share a sire. Damsels rate of growth and Tennessee are very much alike. From what I've seen on what Breaker throws, his kids are very growthy but slow down around 8-9 months. Sightly is from a third line, a buck that throws small kids that grow at a moderate pace. Yearlings in this line are where the most growth happens.

I love comparing these things. Helps me decide direction. I like growthy kids that end up looking like something I want in my barn. If someone would have told me a year ago that Briar would look like she does today I would've called them a liar. Morgan too. I bounced around the idea of culling her several times but I held on and I'm glad I did. I've seen her future!  Meet Morgan's Dam







 

I mean, even Frida has a good picture taken I just received from a show friend. She's not my best doe by far. Conformationally she's a little challenged but the genetics are there. She was stunted with an early breeding as a young yearling and it affected her growth. 



 

Her yearling Doeling and this year's Doeling show potential. Now to wait on udders.

We're going in a direction I really like. We're getting foundation animals that will bring us closer to our goals. 


All that being said, when the move does happen it'll be tough on everyone. It'll put us much further from shows, but we can still do LA and DHIR in between.

Next month is our first milk test and some of the does (June) will have been in milk 6 months. It's more just to see where we are than official tracking. We're still participating we just won't have a full report.


----------



## Southern by choice

I was just talking about these very same things with some one else!  Some of our goats are very slow growers and don't get their dairy length til after 2 years. I'm ok with that because I know how they grow... some lines are newer because of an added buck or so and then that takes time to see as well. Some grow legs first... some grow slow, some fast... it is interesting.
We had a nice surprise with one of our girls today... I won't bore everyone else with it but I will pm ya!


----------



## Ferguson K

Our hope is by crossing these two lines we will have growthy kids with length and dairy stature. The Breaker buck, Jethro, will be crossed with the HDF does. The HDF buck will be used with the Kasdemur / CD line does. I can get several years of good breeding out of this pair of bucks before I'll need to bring in another or get semen. Most likely we will get semen.
 7
Jethro, the breaker/Kasdemur buck, has some really nice sisters and does behind him and I hope he combines that with his Dams (Diva) strength.

Tennessee comes from very milky, very correct does. His dam is one of the top producers at the dairy and is gorgeous. His sister's are to die for. LONG, LEAN, DAIRY! I believe these lines will compliment each other well. I'm hoping the boys mature enough to cover some does this fall, but if not we have a mature buck on the back burner that we have access to.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I wish to thank you K for your sharing those aspects and just what it is that your "Eye" sees and your "Aims" at the goals you have set. I am just a beginner, and truly am not a Show type person, but it gives me the ability to learn and think about just "What" my plans should be like, in order to have a goal to hope to attain. You don't know it, but ya have challenged me to have a plan and something to shoot for. Also, a big factor on us settling in the direction of LaManchas.
I really do hope things work themselves out for y'all and know that it will....it will just take some time, and ya never know the next door that will be "Opened" either. Thanks again!!


----------



## Ferguson K

Oh thank you!

I just like sharing... never know what's next.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Ferguson K said:


> @OneFineAcre Then off to New Mexico for a 12 week course at the end of... May I think.



Will he be going to the Academy in Artesia for the 12 week course?


----------



## Ferguson K

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Will he be going to the Academy in Artesia for the 12 week course?



I believe so.


----------



## Ferguson K

Took 7 kids to get Disbudded at a friend's today, I still haven't replaced my iron. 

5 kids were done. 2 were to big to do safely, and they're going to be wethers anyways so that doesn't bother me. They'll either be sold or put in the freezer. 

We chatted for a bit and caught up. She was in love with Hollars kids, and I am too. We talked udders and genetics mostly. It was nice to have a conversation with a human that's not a customer or employee. Talking to the animals is comforting but not conversation. They don't get excited with me when I talk fall breeding plans,  they just burp and chew. 

I'm sorry if I've been short or grumpy towards anyone. I've just been so busy and haven't taken a breath in weeks. It feels like I'm finally breathing again. There's a weight gone off my shoulders now, and the more stuff we get rid of and sell to make this move happen the better I'm feeling. 

I need a vacation so I can get things settled around here.


----------



## NH homesteader

I am in the same boat as you- although my move is less definite than yours. We are selling, scrapping, giving away... It feels nice. Only the essentials are staying. 

I hope you get a chance to breathe and enjoy your critters!!


----------



## Ferguson K

I finally got a decent picture of Briar


----------



## Ferguson K

Damsel is sure growing


----------



## Ferguson K

Image is also growing well


----------



## Baymule

Love your goat pictures!


----------



## Ferguson K

June's kid, Katy and Lady


----------



## Ferguson K

Onyx's kids Arrow and Ruby


----------



## goatgurl

really nice babies.  its gotta make you smile to see them bounding and bouncing around.


----------



## Ferguson K

It does. I'm really excited about this group of kids and having a hard time selling any.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They really look to be filling out very nicely.


----------



## Ferguson K

Just said goodbye to Moon and Arrow.

They're repeat buyers. They are the ones who got Karma, Dharma, Integrity, and Prudences wether.

Sent them with enough replacer and feed to get through weaning, and a bale of old hay we were halfway through. 

There's four kids to spoil them there and they have plenty of land. We visited the girls a month or so ago and they're rotten! Great adventures boys!


----------



## samssimonsays

So happy to hear!


----------



## Ferguson K

Using recycled material we threw this together for some of the older chicks that out grew the grower pen and were beating up on the bantams. The ten we moved into here think the world is out to get them, this should help calm the other down... For a 20 minute project it came together nicely. We put felt roofing paper under it so I can pull and toss the poop since its a solid bottom. Its sitting on my future 6 hole milk stand we haven't finished yet.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks like it certainly will work...very nicely. Sure they will enjoy a calmer "Lifestyle".....


----------



## goatgurl

eviction is what happens when you're a bully to the little kids.  looks good though


----------



## Ferguson K

Within 20 minuted of evictions the bantams were back to their friendly selves running up for treats and attention.


----------



## Bruce

20 minutes? Geez it would take me longer than that just to scavange the wood!


----------



## Ferguson K

All of our wood and metal is neatly  discarded next to our  shed. He's got it organized by type so its pretty easy.


----------



## Ferguson K

My favorite FF "Mo" aka Morgan.

8 hour fill (I milked at midnight when i got home last night and was pleasantly surprised to see this this morning)










"Empty" Almost 3 quarts later. Her first milk test is in two weeks. (In thumbnails )

All this rain has sure made some dirty goats!

Also, this is what happens when there's a mix up at the parlor door.

It worked out in the end (as you can see) they both got milked.

I need to hurry up and finish the 6 hole.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Dontcha love it when they double up like that.  At my house, not so much....


----------



## Ferguson K

The two that doubled up there normally get along. If it had been Diva or Morgan in the stand when Frida made a break for it, it would be ugly...


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Morgan looks super nice!!! 

What breed is she again?


----------



## Bruce

Ferguson K said:


> The two that doubled up there normally get along. If it had been Diva or Morgan in the stand when Frida made a break for it, it would be ugly...


Apparently you need four hands!


----------



## Ferguson K

Morgan is a LM.

Her dam, pictured a few pages back, was a late bloomer. Her breeders keep trying to buy her back . Not happening! She's my girl. Love, love, love this doe. Her daughter is amazing and I can't wait to see her fresh.


----------



## samssimonsays

So excited for you and I've always loved Morgan, as you know lol. Many convos with Mr urging to hold off on selling her just a little longer  we are great enablers.


----------



## Ferguson K

So two adopters backed out. 

We have two adorable kittens for adoption now if anyone knows someone looking for a barn cat. They're super cute! They're totally wild and don't like being handled even with us trying... so if anyone knows someone looking for a barn cat let me know.


----------



## babsbag

They are adorable. I had a feral indoor cat for 15 years.  I caught her when she was about 6 weeks old and try as I might I could never tame her. I used to hold her every night as a kitten and pet her until she purred and she would eventually purr but she was never tame. She stayed in the spare room except to eat and I hadn't touched her for 8 years. The morning I found her in the laundry room and she didn't run when I went to pick her up was the morning I knew she was sick. I had her put down that day, the doctor said probably a tumor on her liver had ruptured and she was bleeding internally. She would have made a good barn cat, if I had had a barn when she was young.


----------



## Ferguson K

We've had a few feral cats over the years. These kittens get handled daily but they are still wild. Their mother isn't completely wild but she prefers the company of her kittens.


----------



## Ferguson K

This week has been a bad week.

We lost two very nice goats, two of my favorite goats, to equally tragic freak accidents.

We had a tree fall over the fence on Friday. It crushed Image, Diva's doeling. I've been eyeballing that tree thinking it looked sick for weeks, and two trees in the same area have come down and/or been cut down. I should have reacted. I should have cut the tree down.

Today around 9 AM I found Briar dead in the milk room. She appeared to have a broken neck and there was a tube dangling from the back of her neck, right under her ear. Not really sure what she got caught on but the way I found her there was a struggle. Briar was 4 months pregnant, due next month. I did not open her up to see if the kids were viable. I did not open her up at all.

I am beside myself. I left the gate open in the milk room. I could have prevented it. I should have cut the tree down weeks ago.

Accidents happen.

Some happen more often to certain people than others.

I feel like I've been in a never ending spiral of bad luck for the last few months.

Briar, Image, you will severely be missed.


----------



## luvmypets

Im so sorry, I know how much they meant to you. I will pray for your healing, I know how hard it is


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So, so sorry!


----------



## Southern by choice

Devastated for you. 

I know what it feels like to lose an animal to a freak accident... there really are no words just such grief. My heart aches for you.


----------



## Ferguson K

It's just not my week. 

The good thing that came out of this was a lesson learned. I will no longer hang the buckets that low to tempt the goats and I'll triple check I've locked the door. 

Thankfully there's no other trees sick near the goat pasture, but I still have some major repair work ahead of me. 

With John gone in south Texas life has been a spiral of crazy things. He was home today. He got to said goodbye to his girl, they had a special bond. We buried her next to Image, right by the milk room.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## samssimonsays

Hugs friend. My heart still hurts for you.


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## norseofcourse

I am so sorry


----------



## TAH

I am so sorry!!!


----------



## Bruce

Oh Kate, tragic for sure! And freak. That tree could have fallen at some other time, Image could have been a few feet away. I think all of us are lucky to avoid similar things more often than we know.


----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## Ferguson K

She was dam raised but a total sweetheart, true to Lamancha form. Loved attention. 

Briar was a PITA but she was a good goat.

If I had done one thing different they both might still be alive, but, I'm chalking it up as a lesson learned. 

Those plastic collars that are supposed to break in a struggle.... well, they don't if the goat isn't big enough to break them. She snagged it on the hook of the bucket and hung. She (Briar) was taking her last breath when John found her. CPR did not bring her back. Less than 10 minutes. I just went in for water. I should've closed the gate, but i didn't.


----------



## animalmom

Ah Kate, please don't go down that road.  What is done, is done as the great thinkers think.  Listen here young woman, dwelling on what happened will not make anything good happen and beyond not making anything good happen will cause other bad things to happen.  Talk to old Animalmom.  Hon I've been around the barn a time or two and can rattle off things I should have done, would have done, could have done and bad things still happen.  Dwell on it too long and you'll end up making yourself sick.  Honey, really, the only omnipresence in the world is God and as much as all of us here on BYH love you, sweetie, you ain't God, big G or little g.  

Sometimes the biggest pain in our hearts comes from things we didn't mean to have happen.  Nevertheless, you have a yard full of goaties, children, a loving husband and big plans in you near future.  We love you Kate and only want the best for you.  Grieve until you are all cried out and then walk into the sunshine and go on.  Big hugs.  I need more kleenex.


----------



## Ferguson K

I'm beating myself up but I'll get over it. It's easier to lose a chicken or a quail than it is a goat. I got home today and went to the pasture and immediately panicked because I thought I was missing a goat. Then it hit me. I milked and I fed and I loved on everyone, but it wasn't the same without having to tie Briar up to the wall to keep her from pushing her way in. Her halter and feed bucket sat empty tonight as a clear reminder that I left that gate open. It hurts. It's allowed to hurt. I will get over it but right now I'm grieving. That tree that fell and I cut up? They kids have decided it's a perfect little playground. It's staring at me reminding me that I should have acted sooner. I didn't. I'm grieving. I'm allowed to.

I sat for an hour today and stared at the chickens before I started on chores. It was dark before I got done milking and feeding. 

I have decided to redo the pasture fence this weekend. If John is able to come home this weekend it'll be easier to get everything done. It all depends on if we can find the part for the truck at a reasonable price. Both trucks are down at this point and we're down to one vehicle. Everything comes piling on at once. It makes for a tough time. 

Thankfully I have a strong support group, and a best friend who hasn't grown tired of listening to me every morning. A friend who hasn't grown tired of hearing about all the things that keep happening around me and has been helping me through being alone for the first time in years. I really miss John and I look forward to him coming home every weekend. I can't wait until we get this move figured out and I can see him every day. I really really miss him. Talking and skyping every afternoon is tough.

This weekend I'm going to pick up my mother to come help me with every day things. I was supposed to get her this weekend, but things happened. Had to get some things taken care of. It will be nice to come home to a human being after work.

I sat today for an hour and stared at the chickens, and it felt good to just sit.


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Ferguson K

Change of pace, here's some pictures of the chickens from yesterday and today. 

The Polish got kicked out to their coop today. They quite enjoyed it. I later three in a few of the partridge cochin for warmth, they're freshly weaned from the heat lamp.


----------



## CntryBoy777

....you'll put all of these things behind ya one day, and things will get settled back down. Hang in there and keep moving forward....


----------



## Latestarter

So sorry Kate. Always tough to lose animals, especially when it could have potentially been averted.


----------



## samssimonsays

You sure are allowed to grieve and friends are always there for each other, ALWAYS.  

I am glad your mom will be coming down to be there. That will help tons as well.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Ferguson K said:


> Couldn't get her to set up.  She was acting a fool.
> 
> View attachment 28978 View attachment 28979 View attachment 28980


Saw this from the pictures. Is it best to wear white pants while showing dairy goats?


----------



## Baymule

So sorry about your goats. It is hard enough to lose one, but two? Double tough. Big hugs.


----------



## Ferguson K

In light of everything that has happened I forgot I have a show coming up. 

Ruby will be making her first appearance in the ring. She's walking well but with it only being two weeks away this may be a rodeo...







I will be taking Diva, Pearl, and Morgan as milkers. Lady, Oopsie, and one more undecided junior to fill Image's spot. I may take Lyra, even though she's very pregnant. 

Diva, Pearl, and Morgan will have a milk test that weekend as well.


----------



## babsbag

Wow, I just saw this, I am sorry and I know how hard it is to lose one but two is just devastating. And yes, you are allowed to grieve and you are allowed to come cry on BYH, we are all here for you if you need us.  I honestly think that goats are just born trying to figure out how to die so don't beat yourself up, stuff happens...

My DH is gone 4 days a week and has been for about 8 years now. I will say that it isn't the best way to have a marriage. We have been married 35 years so we have been around the block a few times, but trust me when I say that it is tough to live like this long term. I hope you both end up in the same spot sooner rather than later. 

I love your Polish chickens. I have one, I have  had her for a long time. I had more but for some reason the coyotes seem to like them and the Copper Marans the best.  I lost 4 polish hens to that stupid coyote and about 8 Marans. And I lost both my polish roos to "stupid bird" accidents.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I just caught up
Sorry about the losses 
I lost Fortunato to an accident and beat myself up for a while
I learned a lesson too


----------



## Ferguson K

The first of the kittens goes to their new home tomorrow. He's a total cutie!


----------



## babsbag

Awww


----------



## samssimonsays

Oh milo is my favorite!


----------



## Ferguson K

Mine too! I'm gonna miss him!

Odie is next. He leaves Monday. Odie is the grey tabby, I don't know where a current picture of him is.


----------



## Ferguson K

This little kitten is a cool color. I like her.


----------



## samssimonsays

Ferguson K said:


> This little kitten is a cool color. I like her.


 meeee tooo!


----------



## babsbag

If you like her color she has to stay, that is the rule of animal ownership. 

I would own a lot less goats if I raised Saanens or Oberhaslis.


----------



## samssimonsays

babsbag said:


> If you like her color she has to stay, that is the rule of animal ownership.
> 
> I would own a lot less goats if I raised Saanens or Oberhaslis.


----------



## Mike CHS

babsbag said:


> If you like her color she has to stay, that is the rule of animal ownership.
> 
> I would own a lot less goats if I raised Saanens or Oberhaslis.



I love starting the day off with a laugh.


----------



## sadieml

I haven't seen many calico tabbies, but she is lovely...and in true cat fashion, I'm sure she knows it!  I agree with Babsy. You should keep her.  Of course, we rescue cats, and invariably they turn out to be pregnant.  We are currently at a 4 year low, we have only 20 cats. ONLY--

I am terribly sorry about your losses.  I know how hard it is, and grieving is a must, but don't hold on to blame.  Stuff happens, and we have to learn to let ourselves off the hook.  That said, feel free to rant to and at us here at BYH if it helps, 'cause we are all here for you.


----------



## babsbag

sadieml said:


> We are currently at a 4 year low, we have only 20 cats. ONLY--



OH MY   My highest is  9. I only have 4 right now.


----------



## TAH

I don't know how all you survive!!!! I feel like going crazy with 1, lol! (She is crazy)!


----------



## Ferguson K

Currently we have 9 cats, 8 dogs, 30+/- goats, 3 horses, parakeets, and umpteen chickens. 

Full time job just caring for everyone!

John is all for keeping the remaining kittens. We just have to get them fixed... no big deal except it takes me months to save it up! LOL!


----------



## Ferguson K

Poor Connie keeps losing her supper to the nigis.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Silly dog... Cowboy will let everything eat his feed - but he'll try to kill Maddie over a boiled egg, lol!


----------



## Southern by choice

Diarrhea waiting to happen!


----------



## Ferguson K

Southern by choice said:


> Diarrhea waiting to happen!



I know. I usually feed her in a stall because of this. I was in a hurry, my house was flooding.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I've got a couple of bucks that like to eat the dog food.  But, Marvel chases them away from the food.
I've got a couple of this years kids that have acquired a taste for it too.


----------



## greybeard

Only problem with dog food we encounter is raccoons and possums. They come right up on the porch at night and eat it out of the dog bowls. 
My dogs know that anything that comes on the porch is off limits, so they leave 'em alone.

When I'm feeding creep feed just before and after weaning, the coons, possums, and crows put a really big dent in my feed bill. Can't keep them out of the feeders and my game cams show whole families coming for supper, midnight snacks and before dawn breakfast every 24 hours.


----------



## Hens and Roos

greybeard said:


> Only problem with dog food we encounter is raccoons and possums. They come right up on the porch at night and eat it out of the dog bowls.
> My dogs know that anything that comes on the porch is off limits, so they leave 'em alone.
> 
> When I'm feeding creep feed just before and after weaning, the coons, possums, and crows put a really big dent in my feed bill. Can't keep them out of the feeders and my game cams show whole families coming for supper, midnight snacks and before dawn breakfast every 24 hours.



pretty bold of them!


----------



## Southern by choice

greybeard said:


> Only problem with dog food we encounter is raccoons and possums. They come right up on the porch at night and eat it out of the dog bowls.
> My dogs know that anything that comes on the porch is off limits, so they leave 'em alone.
> 
> When I'm feeding creep feed just before and after weaning, the coons, possums, and crows put a really big dent in my feed bill. Can't keep them out of the feeders and my game cams show whole families coming for supper, midnight snacks and before dawn breakfast every 24 hours.



We have whole families of opposum in the woods... we have lots of feral chcikens that hatch out more feral chcikens all the time... free food for the opposum! Yet the stupid things want an easy meal and go into the fields where the dogs are... end of opposum. Funny how everything likes dog food.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> We have whole families of opposum in the woods... we have lots of feral chcikens that hatch out more feral chcikens all the time... free food for the opposum! Yet the stupid things want an easy meal and go into the fields where the dogs are... end of opposum. Funny how everything likes dog food.



So does your son go out and shoot one of those wild chickens for supper sometimes?


----------



## babsbag

greybeard said:


> When I'm feeding creep feed just before and after weaning, the coons, possums, and crows put a really big dent in my feed bill. Can't keep them out of the feeders and my game cams show whole families coming for supper, midnight snacks and before dawn breakfast every 24 hours.



That sounds like a job for an LGD


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> So does your son go out and shoot one of those wild chickens for supper sometimes?



LOL no, these are half games and all have part Penedesenca in them ... No meat. We have been working on getting rid of them though. The snakes have been getting alot of eggs lately or chicks... we are seeing less hatchedor rather less chicks. A few  of our semi ferals went under the house and hatched... those are easier to get.


----------



## greybeard

Our 'wild chickens' are emus. People turned them loose when the emu fad died off, especially during the 2011 drought. They're all over the National Forest and Big Thicket.  We've nicknamed them  NeoVelociraptors. 
They may look goofy as heck but their clawed toes can rip a dog wide open.


----------



## Ferguson K

We raised Emu growing up before it got popular. Then when it died out, so did half my families business. Sold out and stuck to what smaller poultry we had left. We used to torment those birds, and they beat the crap out of us. 

Around here our wild chickens are game fowl I've turned out over the years. Some years they flourish and I'll have 50. Our average is about 8 all year long. Recently lost my oldest rooster, so they're finally dying back.

We have several breeds of chickens in chicken runs/tractors though. The dogs like the way chickens taste so any that go into the goat pasture are dinner.... except crock pot the rooster who thinks he's a goat. The girls accept him as a goat and he goes to live on another day.

Crockpot finally mated with another chicken and we have some baby crock pots!


----------



## Ferguson K

@OneFineAcre one of my junior herd sires, he is unfortunately blessed with lots and lots and lots of moon spots. They're in his ears and his nose, they're under his but, his testes have moon spots. But he sure is handsome. Pre-haircut shots. Post haircut this afternoon or in the morning. You mentioned your bucks being over conditioned. I believe that he and Hollar could successfully lose a few pounds... they're both very, very conditioned..... on a straight alfalfa diet!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Maybe the hair is hiding it but he doesnt look to fat to me.....i mean over-conditioned 

Did he have a problem with lack of copper?


----------



## Ferguson K

He did. A few of the new goats did. He still has his fishtail from it though.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Yeah mine do too...still have the burnt looking hair too like he does. Short of shaving them i'm not sure how one gets rid of those.


----------



## Southern by choice

He doesn't look over conditioned at all. Of course you can put your hands on him and we can't.
Clip him down!


----------



## babsbag

What is it with goats and copper. I have a good mineral for them, and they get multi-min every 4-5 months and they still look like they are copper deficient. It is a royal pain. I used to do the boluses and that didn't help either.


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> What is it with goats and copper. I have a good mineral for them, and they get multi-min every 4-5 months and they still look like they are copper deficient. It is a royal pain. I used to do the boluses and that didn't help either.



Maybe they are getting too much now. Since doing the multi-min and the increase in consumption of minerals it is possible.

Toxicity looks just like deficiency with copper.


----------



## Ferguson K

Getting ready to clip him. The lack of copper look should be go away with his new due. 

We feed sweet lix and give Copper twice a year.

High sulfur in our water keeps them from absorbing a few proper nutrients.


----------



## misfitmorgan

babsbag said:


> What is it with goats and copper. I have a good mineral for them, and they get multi-min every 4-5 months and they still look like they are copper deficient. It is a royal pain. I used to do the boluses and that didn't help either.



I dunno..i gave mine copper bolus and they started to put on weight for about 2 months, i shaved them down to get rid of the copper and it grew right back, fishtail never went away either. I put out goat minerals just for them and locked the sheep away from them...put them on a goat grain....no change. I gave May a cobalt Bolus....no change.

I don't get what is going on with the goats either, i get them and they are fat and healthy and then 4 months later they look like poo. The sheep are on the exact same diet again, same pasture, just no added copper, all the sheep are in great condition so far and have been for months even those that lambed. I don't get it.


----------



## Baymule

misfitmorgan said:


> I dunno..i gave mine copper bolus and they started to put on weight for about 2 months, i shaved them down to get rid of the copper and it grew right back, fishtail never went away either. I put out goat minerals just for them and locked the sheep away from them...put them on a goat grain....no change. I gave May a cobalt Bolus....no change.
> 
> I don't get what is going on with the goats either, i get them and they are fat and healthy and then 4 months later they look like poo. The sheep are on the exact same diet again, same pasture, just no added copper, all the sheep are in great condition so far and have been for months even those that lambed. I don't get it.


Sounds to me that they are conspiring against you to drive you crazy.


----------



## Ferguson K

@Southern by choice my bucks are fleshy.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I don't think they are over conditioned. 

A deep body doesn't indicate that they are overweight. If you look at the flesh on the top line, neck, and rear legs you can tell that they aren't overweight.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Look good to me!


----------



## Southern by choice

When I look at the hip/loin area it doesn't look fleshy ... IMO he looks just right.  

 don't tell GW but Clover and Carolina Girl ... almost embarrassing- the I look at some of the other dwarfs that are NOT them... and it makes me go "are they skinny?" because the red twins are ROTUND. They jiggle when they walk.


----------



## Ferguson K

@Goat Whisperer my juniors a little chunky in the brisket and in front of the legs but he's alright. My senior looks like a watermelon from the front. He eats well!

They dont get grain, either. That's pure hay on them.



 

I dont have a front view of Hollar. I didn't have any helpers to hold them so I got what I could. I really like Brownies topline.


----------



## Baymule

I love moon spots!


----------



## Ferguson K

Can I add that I am absolutely in love with Hollar's beard? He's so smoochable. If you zoom in you can see it. It's long and thick and .

@Baymule Moon spots are cool. He's going to change so much as he ages it's very exciting. It ads to his package. Even without them though, he's a nice little buck and I'm quite fond of him. Breeding him to my juniors this fall. He will be breeding Katy, Lady, and Lyra if she miscarried her breeding with Hollar. I need to test her. I could've sworn she was due in June but she's showing no signs any longer. She was, but not anymore.  

Could use some extra special prayers on our herd matriarch. She's battling liver flukes and we almost lost her twice today. We're forcing the books at her but if this rain doesn't come to an end... I can't bare the thought of losing her, but the vet (and some seasoned goat herdsmen) have all said all we can do is keep her comfortable.. living is up to her.


----------



## Baymule

Aww, I hope she makes it. Liver flukes are terrible. Big hugs for you and give her a hug and a smooch kiss from her Aunt Dana.


----------



## Ferguson K

I will. One from you and one from BJ

I was on the phone with @samssimonsays when Zinnia got up and ate and drank on her own for the first time in days. I'm sure my over excitement was a lot.. Checked on her last around 8pm. She was leaning against the stall wall staring blankly. I can only pray she makes it through the night. If she does, she gets more iron and drench. I gave her lots of fresh hay and grain with some BOSS. I'll probably write up an article tomorrow about this whole ordeal, start to present, to hopefully save another goats life. The signs were there before she went down. I just found out to late.

At this point, I don't know if she'll be alive I  the morning but.... I'm putting this in bigger hands than mine.


----------



## Southern by choice

I am sure you are already but sometimes when we are stressed and doing so much it can be the littlest dumbest thing we forget... drench 3-4 x a day with probios... it could save her life.

Flukes are terrible.  Definitely keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Hens and Roos

for you both


----------



## Ferguson K

She made it through the night. We have to fight diarrhea this morning. Just drenched her with liquid energy. Took two of us to get her up. CMT was negative so the mastitis isn't back. Her fever is just that high.

@Southern by choice


----------



## Ferguson K

Thanks for the probios reminder. I can't remember if she got any yesterday but she got some this morning.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bless her heart!  I'm sure sending prayers your way.  Hope she pulls through this!   Please do write up the experience - hopefully with a happy ending.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Sorry to hear about the flukes....hoping she makes it.


----------



## samssimonsays

I am so sorry friend. I was just as excited for you when she was calling out to her kid. we are praying for her hard here.


----------



## Southern by choice

K have you considered treating her for bacterial infection?
I get she has flukes and I know she had the mastitis but the scouring and the fever may very well be bacterial.
At this point it can't hurt.


----------



## Ferguson K

C, she's on antibiotics from the vet. 

After 48 long hours Zinnia is up browsing. We're letting her munch the weeds in the front yard.




 

 

About to give her a bath and scrub 2 days of scours off of her.


----------



## babsbag

Good news that she is up and eating, hope that she continues to improve. Living in a dry hot state sure makes me thankful is so many ways. Liver flukes and lungworm aren't ever on the radar out here.


----------



## Southern by choice

I just got chills when I saw her up and eating the leaves!
I just cannot tell you how thankful I am. Seems almost crazy to get tears over a goat ... but there ya go!


----------



## Ferguson K

I have never been so excited. Zinnia Zambia is my first LaMancha and our herd Matriarch. She's an old lady and we will be lucky to get just one more breeding out of her. Zinnia has 10 lovely daughter's and two sons.

I know we're not out of the woods but she just took a SOLID poop. She also ate the chaffhaye and alfalfa this morning. Just fed her more chaffaye and pellets. Refilled her Sudan feeder and gave her some alfalfa hay. 

She's still a walking stick figure but were going to keep pumping everything through her. She's had two probios drenches and one power punch this morning as well as injectable iron and her antibiotics. Just went to check on her and she ran from me. RAN. She said NO MORE I FEEL BETTER! 



 

 

Put a close up of her eating because you can see shes still very very pale. Her mouth is so white. It's scary.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So glad she's doing better!  Hope she continues to get stronger!


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## misfitmorgan

So glad she has improved!


----------



## Ferguson K

Well we are no longer going to Brenham as an exhibitor. We will be going as a spectator. If we go at all. I didn't get to the vet in time today because it has been the week of if it can it will. 

Zinnia is doing better. I put her in the night pasture while the girls are out browsing and she's been munching on hay and napping all day. 

John is home for four days, and he's trying to get as much done in this time as he can. This includes finding and working on the water line that busted two weeks ago. It took him four hours of cutting, digging, chopping, cussing, and more digging to find the shut off valve that the water company decided wasn't important enough to find and the electric company decided to cover up with trees. Needless to say he's going to be writing the water company a certified letter about our water bill if they expect us to pay for all the leaking that has been going on since their guy decided not to put any effort into finding the valve. We also have two new shut off valves on our side of the fence line. Should have done that years ago when we moved in. Oh well. He's planning on running PVC piping out to the goat's night pasture and installing a valve over their trough, and doing the same out to the horse pasture next time he comes home to help reduce the amount of hoses we have to stretch to water every body. We will eventually be running water to the buck pastures as well, but for now at least we have the one to the goats. 

Hopefully we have time to work on the flooring in the bathroom that is rotten and trying to fall through before he leaves again.

All in a days work, and he did all of this while I was taking a (much needed) power nap on the couch with Mason.


----------



## Ferguson K

Since we aren't going, and I had several goats clipped, I decided to get some updated pictures of Lyra.











Blooper!


----------



## Bruce

As is often the case, I don't catch up on a thread until I read both the "Oh ****!!!" and the "Looks like she'll be OK" posts in the same sitting. So glad Zinnia pulled through!!!


----------



## Ferguson K

She's doing much better but looks like walking death. Still giving her iron and antibiotics. She's lost a LOT of weight...


----------



## norseofcourse

Got caught up and I'm pulling for her here, too - you've done a great job with her so far!


----------



## Ferguson K

Life has a funny way of happening. This week we say goodbye to our dairy herd. It's become something of a task to care for them. I'm over whelmed with my husband being gone for work. It was a tough decision but one I needed to make. I do not have the time to milk twice a day and fill feeders and care for them. They're starting to suffer and have become more of a money pit. I can no longer justify them.

I thoroughly enjoy horses. I have lived an equus life my entire adult hood. The past few months of not riding due to having lame horses has been tough. Losing Maya (which I see i never posted here) woke something up inside me. We made the decision to sell the goats and are acting on it. Most of them sold within hours of being up. Benefits of selective breeding and quality goats, I suppose.

I'm starting a new chapter, which is an old chapter. I'm getting back into riding and rodeo. I'm going back to doing what I love most. Spending time in the saddle and not behind a goats rear.  One day I'll have goats again, one day when I have time. Today is not that time.

We're introducing two new faces while saying goodbye to the goats.

Two rescued AQHA / APHA mares with broken pasts. Xena is every horseman's dream. Well mannered, well started, well taught. Secret, on the other hand, is a bit of a project. I pick her up next week.

Here's to starting a familiar new chapter, getting back into a passion that has driven me since I was a child. When I was 5/6 I was so desperate to ride I actually rode a cow. "Rachel". I'll dig up the pictures eventually. When I was 6/7 I befriended the man up the road with horses and started riding with him. By the time I was a teenager I was enthralled. It never went away.

My two surviving seniors have deserved their retirement and are living the retired life out in the pasture.

I can not wait to saddle up Xena and go hit the trails, but she has to finish quarantine first and get the all clear from the vet. That, however, is a story for another day.


----------



## Ferguson K

Secret: 



 
Xena:


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Although I'm sad you have to sell the herd, I think you made the right choice and I'm glad you were able to follow what you truly love  Your loss of Maya is something I think of often. Sometimes it takes a loss to, as you said, be an "eye opener" so to speak. 

Your new horses are beautiful! I look forward to hearing about your new adventure with them. 


(Btw 
You accidentally put pics up of 
Buttin Heads Panache and Buttin heads black idresh rose on the first post- may want to edit that)


----------



## Ferguson K

Goat Whisperer said:


> Btw
> You accidentally put pics up of
> Buttin Heads Panache and Buttin heads black idresh rose on the first post- may want to edit that)




No idea how I  managed that....


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Although I'm sad you have to sell the herd, I think you made the right choice and I'm glad you were able to follow what you truly love  Your loss of Maya is something I think of often. Sometimes it takes a loss to, as you said, be an "eye opener" so to speak.
> 
> Your new horses are beautiful! I look forward to hearing about your new adventure with them.
> 
> 
> (Btw
> You accidentally put pics up of
> Buttin Heads Panache and Buttin heads black idresh rose on the first post- may want to edit that)



I'm not surprised at all that you recognized the goats.


----------



## Ferguson K

Xena and I have an "interview" for mounted patrol in a few weeks. 

When I lived in North Texas, Maya and I were members of the U.S. Marshal Possey. There's a program locally that I would like to get back into.


----------



## Mike CHS

It's hard to enjoy doing something that leaves you zero time for anything else.


----------



## Bruce

Whirlwind of change Kate! But I imagine it will make your life easier if you end up moving to the border. 

We are all thinking of you!


----------



## Baymule

Is John working in south Texas now? Or in school? Do you have any idea of when you will move? That is going to be quite an undertaking. You have sold out  your pigs and now your goats. Sometimes you just have to make those hard decisions. I am sad but glad for you that you can now concentrate on your first love, your horses.


----------



## Southern by choice

I cannot explain it, but both GW and I felt the loss of Maya with you.
I scrolled through the pics of your life with her and after I read your story (from the blog) I just sat there K.  I cried and couldn't even respond. I absolutely do understand that incredible deep love and bond. I am so glad that even through the terrible sadness and loss you "remembered" your way... your joy... your love! Never any doubt you loved your goats but there is nothing like when you return to your true passion.  
The girls are beautiful!


----------



## Ferguson K

@Bruce it'll be easier to move 4 horses, a few chickens, dogs and cats than what we had 6 months ago. 

@Baymule Yes. He's working in Freer. He's usually home every other weekend. 

@Southern by choice I know y'all did. You Two have huge hearts. I wish you could've known her. She was the kindest and most honest.


----------



## TAH

I'm sorry you lost Maya! 

Hope this new turn in life is both filled with happiness and joy!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Life is way too short to be super stressed for extended periods of time. I applaud ya for making such a very difficult decision, but the decreased stress will allow ya to catch your breath and truly Enjoy the "Trip of Life" to where ever you are heading towards. Sure hope that everything works out for ya and will be admiring your horses as much as I have your goats.....


----------



## Ferguson K

We actually have 4 horses. I just don't talk about them often I suppose... 

Java is my husband's horse. He's a 17.1hh thoroughbred. Really pretty boy but mean. He's wicked, but John doesn't think so. They get along great. We've had him for 4 years. 

Mama, who I've had for.... 13 years? 14? She's the love of my life and has on several occasions succeeded in breaking many of my bones. When I was 15 they told me one day she would kill me. She's retired now, so I showed them! She's a good horse but a big ole scaredy cat. Spooks at everything, always has. I knew her every move before she made it and she knew mine. We did everything together in her heyday. Barrels, jumping, trails, endurance, trick riding... you name it! She's the reason I got Maya! 

I purchased Xena and Secret after losing Maya so our adventure just started. 

Let me find some pictures of my other two, here's pretty Xena while you wait:


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like DH should be a mounted border patrol agent


----------



## misfitmorgan

That's one long wait.

I'm glad your doing what you love though. No point in having critters you don't enjoy/love take up your time. Thats partly why we are switching over to mostly pigs and sheep.


----------



## Ferguson K

@Bruce he's thought about it, but yeah... Not gonna happen.

I am sorry to have kept you waiting. Life has been keeping me busy. 

Most of you I believe know my mustang mare Mama:










































Not her most flattering pictures but ya'll already know how pretty she is. 
I got Mama when I was 14, and she's a permanent member of my herd. She's retired now after an injury to a tendon two years ago. She's who I refer to as the love of my life. We've done many crazy things together and been all over the country together. You name it, we've done it. I love this mare! I miss riding her. I really do.

Back in the day we used to FLY! Mama and I were the inseperable duo. We jumped, we ran barrels, we did endurance, we ran around the country like two peas in a pod. She had her days though. Her days where she wanted to kill me. Her days when the world was out to get her. It never stopped me from loving her.


----------



## Ferguson K

Back in the days when everything I put on her was orange:












She was dirty:





Here's a few more.  I've had this mare almost 20 years we have a few pictures together.


----------



## Ferguson K

We were babies!


----------



## Ferguson K

Then my other horse I guess I haven't spoken much of, is Java. Java is a retired thoroughbred who won a pretty penny on the race track then got dumped out when he blew out his shoulder.

He's good for light riding or the occasional trail but he's not sound for very long when you do ride him. Mostly he's just an expensive pasture pet.

















I'm sure I have more pictures of him somewhere but he's John's horse so I don't coddle him.


----------



## Ferguson K

Here's one of me trying to get him tacked up so I could ride him. He's a monster.









Java when we got him:
























Found some pictures of Java and John. The two giants go well together!


----------



## Ferguson K

Between the best ears on the planet, and the best view in the world.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I love love love these pics !


----------



## Bruce

Ferguson K said:


> She's who I refer to as the love of my life.


When she eventually passes, does John get elevated to first place? 

Love all the pictures!


----------



## goatgurl

great pictures kiddo.  mama reminds me so much of my old arab mare abby.  she and I traveled hundreds of miles together and I have taken hundreds of pictures from between her ears.  on one level sad to see your goats go but on the other level I so totally understand making things easier for yourself and the upcoming move.


----------



## Bruce

Anyone been in contact with Kate?? Been MIA for 6 weeks. I'm sure busy but hopefully things are going well.


----------



## Ferguson K

@Bruce sorry we've had a lot going on. Your update pinged my email so I'm popping in to say I'm alive!


----------



## Ferguson K

HEY guys. 

Sorry I’ve been MIA for the last few months. 

I’ll update as best as I can when I get off of work. 

It’s been a roller coaster here and I’ve had a rough year. 

Love y’all. 

Here’s a chicken. 



 

My fall eggs.


 

 And.... a lion.


----------



## Bruce

Thanks for popping in Kate, I was thinking about you just yesterday. Hopefully things are going OK now, or at least the roller coaster is coming to a stop.

I think you best tell that one chicken to stop putting her beak in electrical outlets.


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## frustratedearthmother

And...a lion - like it's no big deal, lol!   Good to see ya!


----------



## Ferguson K

I took a selfie with that lion.

His name is Ashur.


----------



## Latestarter

Looks like you're growling and the lion is at peace. Good to hear from you. Hope it all settles out for you.


----------



## Bruce

Lovely eyes you have there Kate. I think that lion is pondering how to get out of the enclosure.


----------



## Ferguson K

The last few months have truly been a roller coaster. I don't even know where to begin. It's a lot to put into one or two little paragraphs but I'll do the best I can.

Over the summer I lost my mare Maya, which I think I posted about, who I had owned for 10 or so years.

Shortly after that I lost Beau and Blue.

Then my grandfather.

It all came quickly and in a fury. It was like my life was floating in a whirlpool of dread.

John and I separated. It's a long story, one I don't want to publicly air. Let's just leave it at my marriage wasn't what it looked like and I wasn't happy. @samssimonsays has been a dear friend through everything.

A few months ago my childhood / highschool sweetheart, the love of my life, and the (man) I have compared every relationship I've ever been in to came back into my life. He and I picked up exactly where we left off and I just have to say that in my adult life I have never been happier.

I've been 'freed' from the things that held me back. I have had moments of clarity. He has been a great big help, and has two young boys of his own. Which has fulfilled my lifelong dream of being a mother. I now have two young boys to love and nurture like my own that aren't my nephews (Although I do love them dearly, just like they are my own as you all know.) 

I will refer to these boys as R (5) and A (1, almost 2.) Out of respect for Robert I will not post their names on a public forum. 

One of my dogs, Huckleberry, was hit by a car last month. He has had one surgery and will be going back for another after the first of the year. His pelvis was shattered as were many other bones in his body. The vet wasn't sure how he was even still alive, and beyond that, walking. As of today he is not only walking but he is HOME!!! He was free to walk around his own yard, go pee, go poop, smell things. It was phenomenal. 

I think that just about sums everything up. 

I tried to keep it short and sweet. Straight to the point. 

Thank you all for understanding I do not want to talk about my divorce or the man involved. Thank you for being supportive of my new adventure in life. Thank you ahead of time, because I'm really busy these days and I may miss the opportunity to tell you all here... Love you guys.


----------



## Baymule

That's all the explanation necessary. A storm descended upon you and the clouds are clearing away now. Time for a little sunshine in your life. Sorry about your grandfather. Losing a grandparent is the end of your childhood. Even though you are an adult, with grand parents, you are always their little girl. Big hugs.


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> That's all the explanation necessary. A storm descended upon you and the clouds are clearing away now. Time for a little sunshine in your life. Sorry about your grandfather. Losing a grandparent is the end of your childhood. Even though you are an adult, with grand parents, you are always their little girl. Big hugs.



Nothing more needs to be said than that and I am truly happy for you.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is wonderful to hear from ya, and hope the turmoil is left behind....good to hear that things are going much better for ya and hope they continue to improve and get even better for ya.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Glad things are working out for you!


----------



## Latestarter

Happiness is a real blessing. I'm truly glad that you have found yours. May it be everlasting.


----------



## Bruce

Oh Kate, I'm so sorry to hear all the bad things and all in such a short time. 

And glad there is happiness as well.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats




----------



## misfitmorgan

Sorry to hear to your losses and all so close together 

I'm sure we are all looking forward to seeing how your new adventure unfolds.

Did you end up getting rid of the goats?


----------



## Ferguson K

All goats, quail, turkeys, pheasants, and chukar are gone. 

I’m down to 10? Ish breeds of chickens and 5 horses. 

Simplified life. 

I will probably start breeding and showing my birds again soon now that everything has settled down. 

Oh. And I cut all my hair off.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Ironic you mention your haircut....i as looking at the pictures going......did she cut her hair  i recall it being pretty long before. 

A simple life with people you love and things you love to do is always more fulfilling then a complex one with things your half hearted about. Very glad you found someone who makes you very happy and i don't think anyone here would have a different opinion no matter how you got there.

Also...those chickens are gorgeous! DH asked what my poultry goals were and i told him i want a small flock of pretty birds that give me rainbow eggs....thats it. Mostly i want Lav orphingtons, blue laced red wyndottes, copper marans, and Polish.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Love the haircut!


----------



## Ferguson K

Last night was a hard night for my three crippled dogs. 

Titan and Sugar both have arthritis so bad when this cold weather hits they can hardly get around. Titans thyroid is swelling and hardening. The vet says it’s the beginning stages of his body shutting down. He’s about to go on steroids to give him a few more weeks without total shut down. We’re about as prepared as we can be to lose him but man I never thought this day would come. I will wait until he tells me it’s time, but the vet thinks we are down to weeks. Sugar pup just has arthritis from a break she acquired before I rescued her. She runs around on three legs most days, and usually supports herself with her front legs only. She’s a good sport though and still goes riding with me. 

Huckleberry, freshly recovered from surgery, took the opportunity of being in pain to crawl up on the couch with us. 

If you look closely you can see his hair is starting to grow back post surgury. Next month he goes back for more X-rays to find out if he gets to keep his back left leg or not. The vet is hopeful and so are we. 



 

Here he is the day after Surgury. We walked him with towels for about two weeks until he got a fever and went into shock. He stayed another week and came home last night. 


 

His X-rays 



 



 


His wound they had to close up:



 


We still don’t know what happened to poor Huckleberry, but we assume he was hit by a car.


----------



## misfitmorgan

That is sad for sure, losing pets is always hard esp if you have had them a long time. I hope Huckleberry has good xray results.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Holy flippin' COW!   Bless his heart - and yours!  Glad he's on the road to recovery!


----------



## Latestarter

Wow... that's quite the damage to poor Huckleberry... ouch! Hope the leg heals well enough that he can keep it. Lots of successful three legged dogs, but why go there if you can avoid it. Glad you were able to afford his and the other dog's treatments. It's tough no matter how you look at it.


----------



## TAH

Oh my gosh, have you been thru a lot, but Really glad things are looking up for you!


----------



## greybeard

Ferguson K said:


> Here he is the day after Surgury. We walked him with towels for about two weeks until he got a fever and went into shock. He stayed another week and came home last night.


We tried the towel thing as well, when exercising our injured dog and to lift him into his 'wheelchair'. We found it much easier and more comfortable on both us and the dog to use a saddle girth. Just slipped the narrow black part under the dog, pull the wide soft  part under it's abdomen and buckled the end. Gives you a good handle to hold on to and a soft, wider comfortable support for the dog as well. Easy to walk along with him. For size reference, the wooden rail the girth is sitting on is only 5 1/2" wide.


----------



## Ferguson K

greybeard said:


> We tried the towel thing as well, when exercising our injured dog and to lift him into his 'wheelchair'. We found it much easier and more comfortable on both us and the dog to use a saddle girth. Just slipped the narrow black part under the dog, pull the wide soft  part under it's abdomen and buckled the end. Gives you a good handle to hold on to and a soft, wider comfortable support for the dog as well. Easy to walk along with him. For size reference, the wooden rail the girth is sitting on is only 5 1/2" wide.
> 
> 
> View attachment 41261



Funny, I ended up using a girth! He is officially walking on his own fairly well... on three legs at least.

We go back to the vet in two weeks and it will be determined then if the limb he's dragging will be removed or if she wants to give it more time. Right now that limb is virtually useless and it just gets in the way, BUT, he did lean on it for balance yesterday so there's that?


----------



## Ferguson K

New website is up and running. Can I get some opinions? I've been working on this for weeks and my eyes are crossing.

http://katescacklingranch.wixsite.com/orumpoultry


----------



## Bruce

Ferguson K said:


> New website is up and running. Can I get some opinions? I've been working on this for weeks and my eyes are crossing.


Cursory walkthrough:

First impression - front page is eye catching
Second impression - You are visiting us from the future!!!!  No wonder you were MIA for some time.

Also, the light text "quality poultry" bit to the right of "Ranch" is lost in the background. This is true on other pages as well.

Check the Ayam Cemani page - There is white text at the top that is pretty much unreadable over the lighter areas and seems to be related to Lakenvelder rather than AC. Seems to be just "extra" from the Lakenvelder page that can be removed.

Was it hot the day you took the pictures of the BPRs? They all have their beaks open. Maybe they just like to talk to you 

No description of the quail?

Might want to fix this : "The Easter Egger is a non-clssified bred of chicken". 
Can I have a couple of your brilliant blue laying EEs?

No picture of the Marans? 

Silver Spangled Hamburgs: "to peak their intrest " Should be "to pique their interest"


Might want to add broodiness to the descriptions. I, for one, don't pick breeds that are commonly broody. Others might be just the opposite. Of course that "habit" is pretty bird specific. Meyer says their EE's are broody. Mine aren't and neither were/are the ones from Ideal.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I agree about the light text... hard to read.  But, I do love the overall design!


----------



## Ferguson K

Thank ya'll! Very helpful. 

@Bruce are you looking on mobile or computer? That will help me find the errors.


----------



## Ferguson K

Was it hot the day you took the pictures of the BPRs? They all have their beaks open. Maybe they just like to talk to you  -- 

Yes. I took those over the summer... it was probably over 100 that day.


----------



## Ferguson K

Ahh yes broodiness. I will add to those that it affects.


----------



## Ferguson K

@Bruce added information to the Coturnix Quail, added information and a picture of feathers to the Java, and fixed the other errors you pointed out.

I may or may not attempt to work on the Ducks tonight. Just got done messing with the incubator and putting away supper... Hmm...


----------



## misfitmorgan

@Ferguson K The website looks good and colorful. It seems to have an excitement about it somehow.

Another typo on the ayam cemani page
Characteristics: Excellend forager, friendly, docile.

I used wix to make several sites of the past few years so i would suggest adding a transparent backround behind all your text. I had to do that on one of my websites because it was to hard to read the text over the backround picture, yours is easier but I do have 20/10 vision so it may be harder for other people.

This is one of the websites




That header up on the top is set to an opacity of 60% the lower center panel is set to an opacity of 90%....the higher the number the more opaque.

You can set it to have the same backrounds/panel opacity on every page(you know so you dont lose your mind)




Then go in and change how certain pages look




This is our farm site....i'm working on one too though you have gotten much farther 



I decided to hold off going farther as we might change our farm name.
I've used that site a lot for my own websites and others ive made for people, so if you want to know how to do something feel free to ask.


----------



## Ferguson K

Well I've got a designer working on a logo for me. As soon as she gets it done, I think I'm finished for now.

I'll always add pictures and what not but I have been working on this for what seems like forever.

I can't get the mobile view to stop putting headers and first text into the top of the page and I've saved it 100 different ways. 

I'm not great at building websites but at lest it's semi-functioning in case someone wants to see what we've got.

Working on the pricing page now, but that wont be up until later today I suppose. Or later this week. Not sure yet.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Have you gone to each page(aside from landing page) on your mobile site editor and used hide to hide the header and first text on each of those pages?

Unfortunately i know of no other way to do it on the mobile side of things other then using hide for each element on each page. Just right click on header or first text and you will see hide at the bottom of the pop-up menu, then save your site and you shouldnt see headers or first text on those pages anymore.


----------



## Ferguson K

@misfitmorgan It's not the header or the information that seems to be the problem. The problem is the text keeps reverting back to the actual header of the page. For now I've given up on getting it corrected. I'll get it fixed eventually. I've got other things to work on with my minimal time off, and getting some chicken coops built for the breeds that are all crammed together has been my focus today. Hah!


----------



## Bruce

Ferguson K said:


> @Bruce are you looking on mobile or computer? That will help me find the errors.


15" Laptop. I can't imagine trying to follow a forum on a puny phone screen.


----------



## Ferguson K

So I’ve been working on pallet coops the last two days. Got farther than I thought I would. Need to get them done ASAP I’ve got 30ish birds running around loose. 

Need to finish before breeding season starts back up. Broke two nails today. Farm-her problems.


----------



## Bruce

easily repaired at the nail salon 

Don't you have to worry about predators on your birds?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OUCH!  I looked like that allll over today, lol!  And, smelled like piggy mud - ugh....  I like your pens - are they all getting hoop tops?


----------



## Ferguson K

They are all getting hoop tops. 

I will be wrapping the pens with hardware cloth on the top and chicken wire around the pallets. 

@Bruce the way I see it, if a predator gets through the dogs it deserves the bird it claimed.

The Ayam Cemani will be going in coop Knox though. Don’t want to even RISK it with them. To rare. To expensive. 

Created Cream Legbar, Lakenvelder, Kraienkoppe, and SSH are in pretty tight pens. They’re rare too. The Java’s are secured behind chainlink, critically endangered species deserve all the chances they can get st survival. 

My Java’s:


----------



## Baymule

Your website looks good. The white lettering is a little hard for me to read. I'm old, LOL  I like black print.....BIG and easy to read.   the font size is good. On the Australorps, you have Austria as country of origin. I thought it was Australia? 

I wish you the best with your poultry. Poultry is your first love and it is nice to see you get back to the birds you love so much.


----------



## Ferguson K

@Baymule hey we met because of Poultry! 

Your girls aren’t with me anymore. Lost the last one of them over the summer. Not sure where she went. 

You’re also right. Aussies are Australian.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Blame it on the predictatext. Austria, Australia. Might even try to text Atrium. Who knows?


----------



## misfitmorgan

Hmm it looked ok on my phone but i dunno exactly what your wanting


Ferguson K said:


> @misfitmorgan It's not the header or the information that seems to be the problem. The problem is the text keeps reverting back to the actual header of the page. For now I've given up on getting it corrected. I'll get it fixed eventually. I've got other things to work on with my minimal time off, and getting some chicken coops built for the breeds that are all crammed together has been my focus today. Hah!



It looks fine on my phone but i dunno what your wanting it to look like per say. Everything seems in place and easily readable on the mobile. 


 


 



Ferguson K said:


> So I’ve been working on pallet coops the last two days. Got farther than I thought I would. Need to get them done ASAP I’ve got 30ish birds running around loose.
> 
> Need to finish before breeding season starts back up. Broke two nails today. Farm-her problems.
> 
> View attachment 41382 View attachment 41383 View attachment 41384 View attachment 41385



The coops look like they are coming along great!! I always thought about doing pallet stuff but DH is pretty against it.....he works at a pallet shop.


----------



## Bruce

Ferguson K said:


> @Bruce the way I see it, if a predator gets through the dogs it deserves the bird it claimed.


Ah yes, I forgot you have multiple dogs. The "active" protection against ground predators that get through the fence (if they are so stupid as to do so).


----------



## Ferguson K

Funny story on the predator thing, and I have several. 

A few weeks back I was feeding in the dark and on the phone with @samssimonsays . There was this ungodly screaming sound (from the chickens) and I hurriedly hung up on her to go find out what it was. 

I had 5 dogs in tow who were immediately off to the sound of the screams. 

Before I could cross the yard they had reached the scene of the crime. A raccoon had pulled the wire back and was pulling a chicken out. Chicken was dead (head ripped off). Sully grabbed it and crunched it like a bad of potatoe chips before it had time to react to the rapidly approaching dogs. They then took turns shredding the poor thing. All that was left was some fur and teeth when Connie and Maddie were done with it. 

Good dogs. 

Called Sam back and promptly sent her a picture of the raccoons remains. 

Finished feeding and went inside. 

 There has only been one time when I was out in the dark feeding that I did not feel comfortable, and that was because the dogs were off barking at something in the property behind the house. I heard the dogs get into a fight with whatever it was and heard lots of ripping and roaring with what was followed by what I would call a banshee cry. I do believe the dogs got into it with a cat, and I’m not talking to house cat or a bobcat. The two dogs that were with me that we’re not LGD’s ran back for the house and whined, wanting back inside. I took that as my cue to go inside and grab the gun but by the time I came back out with the spotlight the three heroes we’re back on the front porch satisfied that they had gotten rid of the predator. 

I didn’t feel comfortable outside for days after that. Always felt watched and the dogs stayed on high alert. 

Eventually whatever it was moved on and all was calm in the world again. 

But yes. I have a lot of dogs. I don’t even want to count them.


----------



## Bruce

Nor think about what it costs to feed them 
So how come they let the coon get to the chickens?


----------



## Ferguson K

They were all with me in the back pasture.


----------



## Bruce

Ah, gotta tell them to stay on the job! 

BTW, very glad to see that you are back with the herd here


----------



## CntryBoy777

I checked out a few things on my phone and it looked good to me....but, I don't have much of a trained eye for much of that. Sure glad things are better for ya and the poultry does look really Nice.....


----------



## Ferguson K

YAll! 

Spencer is getting big. Hoping he finishes molting by Jan 8 so I can take him to the show he’s entered in. I’m taking about 15 birds. 

My Jersey Giant junior rooster:


----------



## CntryBoy777

My goodness!!....that is the Biggest chicken I think I have ever seen.....sure lives up to the breed name of Giant....


----------



## Latestarter

wow... he is huge! I can see why you need both arms to hold him.


----------



## Ferguson K

He’s about the same size is an eight-month-old turkey in, but he only weighs about 8 1/2 or 9 pounds. He’s just a big old dude. Still has a few months to grow also .


----------



## Bruce

Ferguson K said:


> Spencer is getting big.


GETTING big?? Given the picture I'm surprised he doesn't weigh more. But if he isn't fully mature yet, he will get heavier ... and BIGGER?!?!


----------



## Ferguson K

Spencer and a standard hen in my left arm. She weighs about 3.5lbs. Chickens aren’t as heavy as they look. It’s allllll feathers. 

I need to get pictures of his ladies. They’re huge compared to the other hens. 

Spencer is my prized boy, out of exhibition birds. 



 

I need to get pictures of him on my camera. 

Also. Please don’t hold chickens like I’m holding him for long periods. Where I have my fingers is not in a good place and it could strangle them. I moved my hands after the picture but chickens of his size are easily choked. Make sure you’re on the bone when holding them for proper support.


----------



## Baymule

There are cougars in those east Texas piney woods. Years ago, I was camping on Lake Livingston with my dog Freckles and a cougar lit up and started screaming, too close for comfort. I had my bedroll in the back of my truck and poor Freckles nearly clawed the paint off the truck getting in the truck with me. She ducked under my sleeping bag and shook. LOL

They are out there....


----------



## Bruce

Ferguson K said:


> Chickens aren’t as heavy as they look. It’s allllll feathers.


True, especially up here in the winter. My little Cubalayas were as "big" in the winter as a standard fowl in the summer.


----------



## Ferguson K

Funny story time!

Yesterday I was at the feed store getting feed. The friend of the owner was there, certified “city slicker” as she called herself. 

Saw all my feed being loaded up. Had questioning eyes. “How many chickens do you have? That’s a lot of chicken feed!” 

Me: “I don’t count them. Chicken math is not in my favor but well just round it to around 200 or better” 

Had a heart attack when she asked about how many chickens I had. “OH MY GOD HOW DOES ONE PERSON HAVE THAT MANY CHICKENS!!”

Feed store owner laughed and said well someone has to raise them! She’s one of those someone’s!

“City slicker” says “I have four and that’s so many! Sometimes I don’t know what to do with all the eggs!”

So I gave her some pickling recipes and some ideas on how to feed them back to her girls. 

I used to keep them by the 1000s. I feel like I hardly have any these days but her face reminded me that not everyone is as obsessed with chickens as I am. 

I raise rare, endangered species to help get numbers back up and raise awareness. Some people have never even heard of Kraienkoppe or Lakenvelders but fall in love when they see them.


----------



## Baymule

My husband was dead set against me getting chickens, but I cajoled him into two hens......just two.....for fresh eggs. Those eggs made him a believer! He recently counted up and we currently have over 50 chickens. No where near what you have, but I am not a breeder, just have them for my pleasure. He does like the Polish, so maybe at some point I'll get a few from you for yard ornaments.....for_ his_ pleasure!


----------



## Ferguson K

John tried to convince me once to sell everything. Early on too. I don’t think we were even married yet. Should have been sign #1. Hah!

Robert is like “Oh you got a new breed? How many pens to I need to build this time?”

The difference is amazing. 

I just acquired three new breeds. Ayam Cemani (chickens) , Blue celadon quail (a breed of coturnix that lay BLUE eggs), and Crested Cream Legbars. 

My incubators are running HOT right now.


----------



## Bruce

With all those chickens you don't have any broodies to hatch the eggs??


----------



## Latestarter

With that many birds, trying to keep track of brooding hens and chicks would be a nightmare I'm thinking. Especially with rare, expensive birds, may be better to have a bit tighter control.


----------



## Ferguson K

Both of you are on point.

I let my hens hatch out some chicks but keeping track of whose hatching what can be a nightmare in prime hatching season. Hens tend to steal each others chicks and if I've got 6 broodies going at the same time who hatch only a few days apart with breeds that are all black at hatch it can be a little bonkers. 

I have nine hens dedicated to doing nothing but raising chicks for me.

One hen, a Brazilian hen, who successfully raised about 75 for me this year. Her biggest brood was 15 when it started out and she raised up 13 of them successfully. She's a good mama.

Her daughters are doing well as broodies too... but again, it can be a NIGHTMARE trying to keep up with whose raising what and when they hatched when I've got that many hens and incubators going. SO I've got toe punch and as soon as every one hatches they get punched. Then I write it down and typically forget until a few weeks later when I've got someone coming to get them. HAHA. Then I have to catch 8million(I kid) chicks running around and a majority of them are all BLACK.

This year I'm investing in leg bands in chick sizes. That should make my life a little easier. All my adult birds wear leg bands, and my juniors too.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

The toe punch is a good idea! Back when we had 250 chickens (17 verities) we used small zip ties on young birds and just had a schedule on when to change them. Will you be using bands that expand as the birds grow? 

We ended up buying a GQF cabinet incubator. Love that thing, but the genesis 1588 hova-bator is still the best hatcher ever! (Other than actual, good momma hens)

So excited follow this new journey. I'm glad that you went back to poultry. 

How are the horses doing?


----------



## Latestarter

Completely makes sense. Not sure where or how you find the time. Are you still working at TSC? Sorry if I missed the answer to that. Not even sure now where you're physically located   You were moving south down near the border, but with all that's happened...


----------



## Pastor Dave

I don't have an issue with does stealing kits from each other, but I do even up litter sizes in the case one doe has 4 live kits and another doe has 8. Yah, she can nurse all 8, but I will give them a better chance putting 2 in with the smaller litter for the doe to raise.

When weaning time comes, I generally will put even amounts in grow out pens even if it means combining bunnies from separate litters of the same age. I saved a doe and buck that had bonded because a couple of kits had been fostered over to the other's litter. They were littermates, but not biological. So, it works out fine by keeping good records.


----------



## Ferguson K

I think I over do it’s little when it comes to keeping track. Much like with the goats, each breed has their own binder. Each binder has leg band numbers and hatch dates (if known). The book  well then give me a quick reference on lineage, but I have a completely different book for leg bands in lineage. 

Some people look at my books and their eyes cross but it all makes sense to me. 

I have different colors for different things in the books too. When I write down legbands I put them in black or red. Red are Broody hens and black is self raised. It can get complicated if you don’t know what you’re looking at I suppose. 

Each year I start a new binder and rotate leg band colors.  of my head I can tell you that green leg bands are almost all one-year-olds. OFf the top Of my head I can tell you that green leg bands are almost all one-year-olds.

 now to answer your question about the growing leg Binns, I just change them out as the birds grow. On the quail are use zip ties until they get big enough to put an actual legband on that will stay with them for the rest of their life however short. But I do not man the quail that are intended for the freezer there’s no point.

Like I said if you don’t know my system it gets a little hectic but I know it well enough to keep up with it. After all I’ve been using the system for almost 15 years. Young me got serious about showing and needed a way to catch up. 

When I get home I’ll take pictures of some of my books so you can see.


----------



## Ferguson K

I wrote that entire response and talk to text so if there are any weird typos I apologize now


----------



## Pastor Dave

I had 2 bucks and 4 does. Mom had spiral notebooks when I was a kid, but I use the laptop and a Word file.

Each buck's file has dob and weight, pedigree info and ear #, etc.
Then, I out an entry each time I breed him to one of the does. I go back and put in whether she kindled and how many live kits and how many survived to weaning. I can cross reference witb my doe files.

The info on the doe's files are the same as the bucks. I enter breedings, expected kindling date, wean date, and butcher date so I can go back and check info on litters I move out to grow out pens. I can then enter health notes or litter notes, etc.

I have a file for expenses and when I process and sell any meat or live rabbits. But, as of now I don't have hard records, just electronic.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

It makes perfect sense! We had a very similar system. Some birds had 3 or 4 bands on them. All different meanings… but like you, you can tell their age, genetics, etc.


----------



## Ferguson K

Goat Whisperer said:


> It makes perfect sense! We had a very similar system. Some birds had 3 or 4 bands on them. All different meanings… but like you, you can tell their age, genetics, etc.



Exactly. Each band has its own purpose. My show birds wear bands that have my NPIP number on them. That way during transportation if I get stopped I don’t have to dig for paperwork. 

Some of my birds have two or three, just depends on what they’re wearing them for. 

Robert says my chickens wear more jewlery than most women. 



Pastor Dave said:


> I had 2 bucks and 4 does. Mom had spiral notebooks when I was a kid, but I use the laptop and a Word file.
> 
> Each buck's file has dob and weight, pedigree info and ear #, etc.
> Then, I out an entry each time I breed him to one of the does. I go back and put in whether she kindled and how many live kits and how many survived to weaning. I can cross reference witb my doe files.
> 
> The info on the doe's files are the same as the bucks. I enter breedings, expected kindling date, wean date, and butcher date so I can go back and check info on litters I move out to grow out pens. I can then enter health notes or litter notes, etc.
> 
> I have a file for expenses and when I process and sell any meat or live rabbits. But, as of now I don't have hard records, just electronic.




Have you looked into Kintrax? I used it on the goats and you can get printable files for it. 

I forget to upload things half the time so I have to go in and punch things in at a later time. Works great though! I don’t do it with the chickens. I don’t need direct lineage like that I just need to know what bloodlines are what. 

Like I’ve got James Marie quail and Kansas City Quail (blue celadon and regular) that I have to keep completely separate to keep breeding true. The I’ve got my “Shane’s Quail” lines in a third row. I cross them occasionally with outsources but those are the meat birds so they rotate too fast to really care. 

In the chickens I’ve got mostly the same bloodlines in each breed but when I bring in a new bloodline that’s a new band. My BA’S are outcrossed about five times so several of them look like gypsies. 

The SSH are from my families original birds. My grandmother has a picture of them hanging in her house from our ancestors wayyyyy back over 150 years ago when the breed first started surfacing and rising in popularity. They’ve been out crossed many times over the years but they’re still one of my favorite breeds, simply because my family has raised them for over a century. My grandmother tells stories of collecting eggs from “those crazy spotted hens” like they were war stories.


----------



## Ferguson K

I think I forgot to post it here. 

Huckleberry is very active these days. He’s been running and playing (on three legs) and is pretty much back to being a dog. He still has his mornings when he can barely move but overall we’re happy with how he’s coming along. 

Back to the vet in a little over a week to re X-ray his hips and see how that pelvis is healing. His back left leg is pretty useless and he never uses it. It just drags if he doesn’t hold it up. Most likely the vet will be taking it off but fingers crossed she says he’s healed up enough to keep it.


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Bruce

Ferguson K said:


> I wrote that entire response and talk to text so if there are any weird typos I apologize now


You are forgiven 



Ferguson K said:


> Robert says my chickens wear more jewlery than most women.


Maybe but it is a LOT cheaper jewelry.


----------



## Ferguson K

Merry Christmas from us to you.


----------



## Mike CHS

And a Merry Christmas to both of you.

Awesome dog story to by the way.


----------



## Latestarter

I see that you have a thing for beards  Merry Christmas to y'all there. Very nice looking tree.


----------



## Ferguson K

Noooo. Not a thing for beards. Robert is the 'original.' He and I dated for 2 years in high school. We broke up when he moved away, thinking it would be easier.

Long story short. Some people are just meant to be together.

He's such a good, honest man. 

Love him more than I ever knew was possible and always have.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like 2018 will be a good year Kate


----------



## Latestarter

So glad the the "right" thing won out in the end. Seems less and less common in present days...


----------



## goatgurl

glad you're back kate, been a little mia myself.  I like how your life full of struggles has come full circle and you are at a place where you're able to be happy again.  so glad for you kiddo.  
and dang you have some beautiful chickens.  love the pictures.  and ok quail person is there an easy way to peel quail eggs?  bought several dozen to pickle for Christmas dinner and they turned out awful.  not sure if they were to old or to new or some of both.  in some the whites cooked up rubbery and in others the whites were just mush.  they were just awful.  so what did I do wrong?


----------



## Ferguson K

goatgurl said:


> glad you're back kate, been a little mia myself.  I like how your life full of struggles has come full circle and you are at a place where you're able to be happy again.  so glad for you kiddo.
> and dang you have some beautiful chickens.  love the pictures.  and ok quail person is there an easy way to peel quail eggs?  bought several dozen to pickle for Christmas dinner and they turned out awful.  not sure if they were to old or to new or some of both.  in some the whites cooked up rubbery and in others the whites were just mush.  they were just awful.  so what did I do wrong?




Boil them in vinegar. It varies by batch but typically 8 minutes is enough.  Then immediately dip them in an ice bath. Soak them in ice water for 10 minutes and rinse in vinegar. The shells peel right off!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Straight vinegar?   (silly question?)


----------



## goatgurl

I did add vinegar to the water, boiled them, poured the hot water off, ran really cold water over them, let them set for a while and then tried to peel them.  only thing I didn't do was the 2nd vinegar rinse.  will probably never try them again unless I raise my own and have plenty to spare.  what a mess


----------



## Ferguson K

frustratedearthmother said:


> Straight vinegar?   (silly question?)



No T! You add vinegar to the water you boil but when you rinse them the second time you rinse in straight vinegar. 

I’ll make a video next time I do it.


----------



## goatgurl




----------



## babsbag

I had someone give me a SSH roo once and went out and found him two hens always intending to raise some. It never happened and now after 6 years I only have one SSH hen left, but they sure are pretty birds. My rooster was gorgeous, I called him Mister Fancy Pants.  I need to do leg bands so I know how old my hens are. I just sold a bunch of 2-3 year old hens making way for some new ones in a month or so. Will be adding some Red laced blue wyandottes, EEs, Speckled Sussex, and some polish. Nothing fancy, just fun.


----------



## Ferguson K

This years journals are all purple. 

I say this year. I mean 2018. Hah! 

The first eggs are in the incubator.


----------



## Ferguson K

babsbag said:


> I had someone give me a SSH roo once and went out and found him two hens always intending to raise some. It never happened and now after 6 years I only have one SSH hen left, but they sure are pretty birds. My rooster was gorgeous, I called him Mister Fancy Pants.  I need to do leg bands so I know how old my hens are. I just sold a bunch of 2-3 year old hens making way for some new ones in a month or so. Will be adding some Red laced blue wyandottes, EEs, Speckled Sussex, and some polish. Nothing fancy, just fun.




I LOVE my SSH’s. 

Next time I go to my GMAs I need to take a picture of the picture of the birds in that old photo.


----------



## Ferguson K

Please pray for Titan. 

Pray for an easy passage. 

Pray for the vision to return as he crosses the rainbow bridge. 

I’ll update more when I can. He’s holding on by a thread. 

The old man has given me 17 years and all I can do now is hold his head and give him comfort.


----------



## Latestarter

He'll soon join the others who departed before him. They'll all be there waiting for you when your time comes to join them. Hope he goes fast, quietly, & with no pain.


----------



## Southern by choice

Titan touched my heart the first time you ever posted pics of him. I remember our Private conversations about him. I love this dog I have never met and so grieved for you K. Praying for peaceful passing.
Love you Titan!


----------



## Pastor Dave

That's all one can do for our furry companions that were loyal to us; stay near and hold their head or paw, etc. We lost our family dog of 11 years in June, just a couple days after Dad's funeral. It was a tough June let me tell ya. My wife, Jill sat on the hard floor in the kitchen holding Roscoe at the end for probably 5 hours. She had him lying on a blanket and the end covering him too. I walked in the kitchen and he looked up and just sighed and let go. He had his faults; in fact a lot of em, but he had his good points. I think Jill is still glad she sat with him thise final hours. Prayers sent for Titan's comfort and your peace.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hoping for a gentle crossing of the Rainbow Bridge.  Seventeen wonderful years - he's had a great life with you!


----------



## Bruce

Its hard when they go fairly young, likely a whole lot harder after 17 years.


----------



## Ferguson K

I had to leave for work. He’s at peace now. Hoping he holds on until I get home. My mom is sitting with him for me. 

Here’s a picture of Titan in his prime 10 almost 11 years ago. 

I cried all night last night. I’ve been crying most of this morning. I am not ready for this. I remember the day we got him. I knew then he was special. He’s been my most loyal companion and outlived many other dogs. 

It won’t be the same without him around.


----------



## Bruce

I do hope he is still there when you get home. Hold him and say goodbye.


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## Ferguson K

These are from Christmas 2016:



 


 

These are two weeks ago, on what we’re calling Titans last good day:


 


 

I’m going to Titan spam because I’m on my lunch break and wishing I was home with him.


----------



## Ferguson K

Some candids from over the years. Some of these are from 2006 or earlier. Hah!


----------



## Ferguson K

Titan and I way back in 2004/2005 era.


----------



## promiseacres

A fitting tribute.


----------



## Ferguson K

The King has left the Kingdom. 

Titan
2000-2017​


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'm so sorry!


----------



## Southern by choice

Very heartbroken for you K. 
Titan had a very special place in my heart.


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## Bruce

He had a good and long life with you Kate and you  on him a bunch. I know that doesn't make it any easier


----------



## CntryBoy777

So sorry Kate....he truly lived up to his name and was a Titan in giving ya so many good years....hold onto those special memories and moments....they'll get ya thru the tough times.....


----------



## Latestarter

So sorry Kate. The tears will come back again at times... sometimes least expected. Heal up.


----------



## Baymule

Kate, I am so sorry about Titan. He has been your best friend, companion and #1 dog for 17 years. You have a lot of family history wrapped up with him. He has been there in the lowest parts of your life and the highest of the highs. I know you wonder how you will go on without him, but you will. Don't be surprised if another dog or puppy comes into your life when you least expect it and winds his heart around you. Then you will know Titan sent you a new friend to take care of you until you meet again.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Baymule said:


> Kate, I am so sorry about Titan. He has been your best friend, companion and #1 dog for 17 years. You have a lot of family history wrapped up with him. He has been there in the lowest parts of your life and the highest of the highs. I know you wonder how you will go on without him, but you will. Don't be surprised if another dog or puppy comes into your life when you least expect it and winds his heart around you. Then you will know Titan sent you a new friend to take care of you until you meet again.


Couldn't have said it any better than this. Great post. 

K, you have been in my thoughts & prayers. No words can take away the pain, but know we are here for you. Titan was an amazing dog! He was so lucky to have lived all those years with you. He was loyal to you, and you to him. Not many get to experience what you have experienced with Titan over the last 17 years. Wish I could reach through the screen and give you a big ol hug


----------



## Pastor Dave

We said we didnt want to have another dog to love and lose when it got old the way Roscoe did. We held out abt 3 weeks and got a 12 week old female Boston Terrier.
We referred to Roscoe with lots of nicknames, but Roscy or Rosc were prevalent. So, we named the female Roxy. The tongue gets tied sometimes and she gets called Rosc, but she has added her own love to the family without replacing Roscoe. She just helps make us laugh and took our mind off of some of the hurt. Obviously it is different for each situation and each person.

Here is a comparative look at both. He got up to 36lbs in his prime, and was solid muscle. We had papers on him, and he had coloration and was proportional to his breed, just big.



 

She is muscular, but just 16 pounds at 9 mos.


----------



## Ferguson K

Titan is irreplaceable but there are still plenty of cold nosed pups to keep me warm at night. 

Including this tiny terrorist, Nyx. She’s in her chicken killing stage and some days I want to choke her but she’s a good dog. 



 

 

 

Well I tried uploading pictures but they won’t load. 

It’s going to be hard. The last two years or so has been a constant battle of “where’s the old man” and we were always looking for him because he had gotten bad about wandering off and getting lost. His vision and hearing failed him long ago but he still put his nose to the wind and followed us around. 

I caught myself this morning reaching over to where he slept next to my bed to check on him. It hurt, and it will for a while, but I know he’s in a better place now. 

This was our last picture together.


----------



## TAH

So sorry, kate! 

No words but wow he was incredible.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Very sorry about Titan


----------



## Ferguson K

In his early years he went everywhere with me. If I was on a bike, a horse, on foot, or later when I learned to drive he was with me. 

In his later years he preferred the comfort of the house. Some days he didn’t want to get up at all. Some days he was ready to go wherever I went. On his good days I would load him up and we would go everywhere he possibly could. 

When he was about 14 or so he and I did a 16 mike trek. Took us several hours because he kept having to stop and rest. He did it because he loved doing it. That year we also took our last trip to the beach. 

It’s funny you don’t realize the last time is the last time when it’s happening. 

Our last Christmas together was spent with the entire family. Everyone was saying goodbye. 

Our last days together many people drove to the house to say their last goodbye. 

He touched many lives. Never met a stranger.


----------



## Southern by choice

Ferguson K said:


> He touched many lives. Never met a stranger.


...even a stranger.


----------



## Ferguson K

Did some cleaning today. Put the boys to work. Got a lot of the “junk” my ex left behind burned and piled to haul away. I should get pictures of the trash cans we filled up.

Everyone wore themselves out. It was a good day. 




 

 

 



 


 


 

Ended the day with an outdoor picnic. We had fun. My mom was excited to be done moving heavy stuff. She and I both have bad backs (ironically, both from horse riding accidents) so we tag teamed things that were to heavy to pick up solo. 

My mom and the boys go home on Sunday. I’m sure going to miss them when they’re gone. 



 

It warmed up to the mid 40s today. It was glorious. Took the blankets off the horses and gave them a good brushing. Filled all the water troughs back up. The hens are happy, too, as I got 13 eggs today. I haven’t seen 13 eggs in one day since the fall.


----------



## Ferguson K

I didn’t get pictures of the final product in front of the shed, and I didn’t get before pictures, but that’s ok. 

Everyone is exhausted and happy we got so much accomplished.


----------



## CntryBoy777

A bit of maual labor and a burnpile will take the chill out of the air for sure....I have a bit of that to do myself, gotta break out the chainsaw also to increase the piles some....


----------



## Baymule

Nothing like a good burn pile! Especially when you are cleaning up "loose ends". LOL Everything here has been frozen for a week, been hauling boiling water from the kitchen. Today was sunny here too, I dumped out the old dirty water and ice and everybody got fresh water.


----------



## Ferguson K

I live a good burn pile. We had two big ones going earlier. Let them burn down right before dark and came inside. Tomorrow we’re fencing off the garden.


----------



## Ferguson K

Check it out! My new logo is in! I challenged an old friend of mine to step out of her realm and help me out with new logo ideas. 

New shirts for 2018 and business cards will feature this awesome logo. How cool is that!?

For those of you who need logos or website help, PM me and I’ll send you her info. 

M specializes in horses but was grateful enough to give my little farm a shout out on her business page.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Love it!


----------



## Latestarter

looks good! Grats


----------



## CntryBoy777

That does look really nice...sure hope things go extremely well for ya too!!....


----------



## Bruce

Very nice Kate! Plain enough to read easily yet not plain at all.


----------



## Ferguson K

Bruce said:


> Very nice Kate! Plain enough to read easily yet not plain at all.



Exactly. 

I wanted something that was simple but at a glance people knew exactly what I was advertising.


----------



## Ferguson K

She said at one point it felt like she was designing tiny dinosaurs. The funny thing is is that chickens are the closest relative to the T Rex that are still alive today


----------



## Baymule

Very good logo. She captured the essence of who you are.


----------



## Ferguson K

Well it seems we didn’t have a total loss after our power outage fiasco ( no power for 3 days, lost several hundred chicks and eggs before we were able to get them all moved to my sisters.... )

I just got a text from my sister. Some of the eggs we transferred to her house are HATCHING!!! 

I’m beyond excited.

I cried a lot over our losses. It happens but there’s always going to be that “If I had moved them sooner, would they have made it” in the back of my mind.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I'm glad that you were able to save some but that feeling is horrible! I feel like I could've prevented Sephie's csection and her buckling's death if I would've known more and realized that she was too small to be bred before I bought her. 

I'll say a prayer that the ones that were moved have an awesome hatch rate!!


----------



## Bruce

Sorry for the chick losses Kate. Sounds like a generator is in your future to keep it from happening again.


----------



## Ferguson K

Poor Xena has a bad abscess that ruptured today. 




 

 

One of the worst I’ve seen in a long time. At least it finally ruptured. It’s been brewing for a few weeks, a little over a month lately. 

On the bright side we have a ton of happy peepers:


----------



## Bruce

Poor thing! Did you know it was abscessed before it ruptured?


----------



## Ferguson K

I did. We’ve been treating it. It just finally ruptured.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That sure is a bunch of peepers to brood....they are all so Cute and amazing at that stage....but, it sure doesn't last very long, they sure grow pretty fast.....
Hope Xena recovers well for ya without too much problem...poor girl....


----------



## Baymule

@Bruce hoof abscesses usually smell really bad. Your nose will tell you something is wrong, plus the horse will favor that leg or limp. 

Kate, so sorry about the loss of the chicks and eggs. That really sucks. Sometimes you do the best you can and that just isn't good enough. Then you beat yourself up with "what if" and there is no answer. You did the best you could. Big hugs.


----------



## Ferguson K

There are many signs with abscesses. When they bust it’s the clearest. Keeping her clean in this weather is terrible but we’re doing what we can. 

Thankfully the rain seems to be calming down. 

The cold sure hasn’t helped much though. Everyone complained last year that it didn’t get cold and kill the bugs out. I don’t think we’ll be having that problem this year. These teens are killer! 

I’ve got about 300 chicks in my brooders right now growing out and will sell the extra. That’ll help. Eggs all over my counter and incubators full! Once I confirm hatch rates and solid fertility I will be able to start selling hatching eggs. So far fertility is great! Every egg we’ve tested has had a target.


----------



## Bruce

That is a LOT of chicks!


----------



## Ferguson K

That’s usually what I run. In the spring I have hatched thousands before. Not at the same time. In stages... but still! Where there’s a demand I’ll find and fill it. I’m not hatching if no one wants them because I have enough adults that don’t need replacing. Haha.


----------



## Ferguson K

So a few months before we put Titan down, I got a Vizsla puppy. I don’t remember if I’ve posted here about her much. 

She just celebrated her 7th month of life and I am surprised at how BIG she is!!

She’s about the same size he was, but long and lean. She’s fast and LOVES going with me when I hit the trails on one of the horses. She’s an energizer bunny and has no stop button. She, in fact, has so much energy that even the boys have a hard time keeping up with her. They’ll come in from playing and leave her outside because she’s just ON all the time!

Nyx has been enrolled in a puppy class with Gus( my new puppy, because I needed another dog ) and will hopefully be more manageable now that she’s peaked her puppy peak. We will see. 




 

 

 

Then there’s Gus, I think we’ve had him a week now. Long story short he was a side of the road special who was abandoned. I couldnt leave him to starve because I’m a sucker. I think he’s a Shepherd mix. Not sure which one but definitely Shepherd in there somewhere. Except for his ears and coat he looks, acts, and walks like a Belgian Shepherd. Even the way his back and hind end is. Hard to explain. 

Anyways Gus is a very well mannered puppy and the vet thinks he’s going to be over 100lbs. Yay. Another BIG DOG. oh well. He’s a cutie and I love him already. He follows me everywhere. Constantly glued to me. Not to compare them, but when Titan was a young dog and could get around he was a lot like Gus. Always concerned with my whereabouts and up my butt. I miss having a dog like that. Sugar and Huck follow me too but they tend to go away after a while and do their own thing. Not Gus. He’s always with me. 



 


 

And finally (but not really, I just don’t have pictures of the other 5) Huckleberry. Guess who gets to keep his leg? That’s right! This guy!

The vet can’t believe how well he healed up. He may have problems down the road but he’s finally using the leg again. The other day he was running down the driveway and tripped himself up on that leg, but otherwise he gets around fairly well. 



 


 

Connie and Maddie were supposed to go to working homes but it didn’t work out so they’re back with me. That’s fine. They are almost 3 now and can live out their lives here. Sully will be 9? This year and has really slowed down. The old man (all 200+ lbs of him) has a hard time getting around but still kicks it with the pups when he’s feeling good. 

My little Chihuahua Anna has broken her leg again but keeps chewing her cast off so we’re just having to get her to take it easy. Not a problem. She’s so lazy and doesn’t like getting off the couch. 

Finally, there’s Sugar. The pit mix. She’s Skylar’s dog, but lives here with us. She misses him when he’s not here. Looks for him all the time. She’s doing well. 

I think that’s everyone. Pup dates over!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woo Hoo - full house with the pups.....or....there's always room for more, lol!  They are all too darn cute.  Hope puppy classes go well!


----------



## Latestarter

No more goats, so you have to replace them with SOME thing, right?  Is there such a thing as too many dogs? I mean, aside from the cost of food and vet bills  They look great! Best of luck with puppy class!


----------



## Ferguson K

I bought a king sized bed and a bigger couch because our indoor pack grew. Huckleberry, Sugar, Anna, and Gus all come inside. Gus sleeps in Titans old bed, Sugar and Anna with us.


----------



## Baymule

I like Gus.


----------



## Bruce

I dunno, seems like Nyx is using the off button in the pictures.


----------



## Ferguson K

Bruce said:


> I dunno, seems like Nyx is using the off button in the pictures.



 We had just come back from a trail ride she was tired from that but that’s about the only thing that wears that puppy out


----------



## Wehner Homestead

dogs!!!


----------



## Ferguson K

So after a little bit of a haitus I have returned!
 For those who I haven't kept up with off screen...
Big news in short sentences:
I'm engaged.
I'm growing a tiny human.
It's in my belly.
It's going to be here in a month!
My photography is kicking off a little, sort of.
I have downsized to just nine breeds of chicken, one breed of pheasants, the horses and pigs and the cats and dogs.

Here's a picture from today. Glad to be back.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats and welcome back


----------



## samssimonsays

Welcome back! And I take partial credit


----------



## Ferguson K

@samssimonsays You should take all the credit since you talking about everyone made me want to check in.


----------



## TAH

Wow, congrats and welcome back.


----------



## Bruce

Hi Kate!!!!! Long time no see. Hope you have time to stick around.

So it there something in the BYH water? Seems we have a lot of new mini members coming soon.
Congrats on the engagement and the soon to be new family member.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

YaY!!!!  Congrats and welcome back!


----------



## Ferguson K

Cousin and I at baby shower.






Better half. We've had an on again off again for the last twelve years through most of which we've remained very close and kept in constant contact. He has two boys from his previous marriage, which ended around the same time as my first marriage. We've been together a year now.





Most of my besties, the ones who stayed around to gab post baby shower. Of course @samssimonsays  couldn't make it because she's 22 hours away.
Left to right: Mom, best friend from college, best friend from works sister who is now one of my best friends, me, best friend from work(who had her baby today!), best friend from college, cousin, Aunt. 

It's been a roller coaster of a year. Life has improved drastically. There's just too much to catch up on.


----------



## Bruce

Lots to like there Kate!


----------



## Mike CHS

I don't think I have ever seen that much info written in such a short space.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Wow! Congrats!!!


----------



## Ferguson K

Thanks guys. It’s good to be back. I’ll post some updates from around the farm by tomorrow. Currently building cages for the show birds and show rabbits for the boys.


----------



## Baymule

I have kept up a little on FB, but just don’t care too much for FB. I am glad that you are back HOME where you need to stay! LOL Congratulations on all the good things in your life.


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats on all that's good that you've shared! Happy that you're happy! Life is short and everyone deserves happiness in their lives.


----------



## Ferguson K

A trip to Home Depot to pick up some cage supplies and a few other things with my best pal Gus (German Shepherd I rescued after we lost Titan). Gus reminds me a lot of that old red dog. He has a lot of Titans same mannerisms and behaviors and it cracks me up. 

Repurposed one of the old barns to a rabbit barn. I’ve got 22 rabbits in this one. Don’t have a “complete” picture of it yet. My mom was a huge help but I’m exhausted so we called it quits. Got a LOT done today and I’m a little too pregnant to be doing this much in one day. LOL

Got the news that my better half will be gone another month with work. He is a welder and they’re currently working a huge job out of state. We sure are excited about this job but I miss him tremendously. I have seen him twice in the last two months and only for a few hours. 

Two weeks ago we lost one of our horses. She had bad liver failure and was a recent rescue. We were able to give her five more months of love and attention. In the end the vet decided she was done fighting and we put her down. 

Divided up a bunch of the show birds yesterday and have quite a bit more to go through the next few days to begin feeding for the next round of shows. I had put a bit of them into breeding groups for the summer but wasn’t able to hatch much. My first two trimesters had me in and out of the hospital with various things. I am playing catch up now. 

I hope I can get everything done I need to get done in the next week or two as far as building and moving cages because I’m to the point doing much of anything is beyond difficult. My hip is fractured and that doesn’t help. Everything I do has to be methodical and slow. Big projects require I wait on R or go down to Houston and pick up my mother. 

At least today was a beautiful day, we’ve needed it after months of rain. Sunshine and butterflies all day! Bees came out so we also put some fruit out for the bees since there’s nothing blooming right now. 

OH! And I scored a HUGE 8x rabbit cage today for $60 and another smaller cage for $20. Filled it up immediately with rabbits I’ve been meaning to separate. Guy threw in some old rusty feeders that are still in working shape and I picked through his poultry stuff and scored some good gallon drinkers and 7lb feeders. 

Happy Saturday everyone.


----------



## Bruce

Ferguson K said:


> I have seen him twice in the last two months and only for a few hours.


That has to be hard! How much longer is this job going on?



Ferguson K said:


> My hip is fractured and that doesn’t help.


 As if being pregnant didn't come with enough restrictions. I hope it heals quickly.


----------



## Baymule

Gus is beautiful, I think he is healing your heart for Titan. A fractured hip? How did you do that? I know, I know, being pregnant doesn't slow you down-much. LOL Take care of yourself.


----------



## Ferguson K

About four years ago I was in a bad horse wreck on my little mustang mare. She broke my hip in half vertically, on my ilium. The stress from the baby has caused a hairline crack to form over the calcium scar on my hip. It gets worse every day. Today was a particularly bad day. Some days I can't stand, some days I can't sit. All the time it hurts.

It'll heal again after the baby is out I'm sure but for now it's quite painful.

Today, with my mothers help, we measured/weighed/checked for lice/checked for mites/and wormed most of the show stream. Here's some of my Dutch Bantams:






















Really liking how these four are turning out. They're five months old now, should start laying any time. The rooster is finally showing interest in the ladies and they're finally showing interest in the nesting boxes! Woohoo!


----------



## Ferguson K

This little salmon hen is my favorite out of the four keepers.


----------



## Bruce

Nice looking birds, no surprise there. 

 on the hip thing. Going to get WORSE until the baby is born? Nothing they can do? Seems like sitting doesn't help.


----------



## Baymule

Are you still working? THAT is an on your feet job. Try to take it easy as much as you can, haha, I'm talking to a rock.


----------



## Ferguson K

@Baymule I just started maternity leave this weekend. Although that's not keeping me off my feet. Haha... Today though has been a stay on the couch kind of day. I cleaned the shed out and moved some stuff around but that took about an hour. I'm now Netflixing on the couch with my mom while we rest, this evening we'll get out and finish feeding everyone.

Contractions have been pretty bad the last few days. We've been timing them. Trying to do as little as possible until my appointment Wednesday, and have put a call in for today to see if they can get me in.

Another one of my friends just had her baby yesterday. He's identical to her husband and super cute. I can't wait to go see them once I get the approval from the Dr to travel again. I'm basically home bound right now.


----------



## Latestarter

Kate... Understanding that Doc's tend to be ultra conservative, and we each know our own bodies far better than any doctor possibly could, it does behoove you to TAKE IT EASY and NOT overdo it none the less!   I can't even imagine how painful it must be to be living with a broken hip that gets progressively worse with time. I don't want to imagine how much more it's going to hurt when you go through delivery!   You say you've started having contractions... Are you that close, or is this happening prematurely? Sorry, I can't recall you saying how far along you are... But then you've started maternity leave, so it must be close to the right time.  OK...  everything goes smoothly and on time with no complications! Dang... you gonna have a baby!


----------



## Ferguson K

The last few days my mother and I have been weighing, cleaning, and prepping birds for an upcoming show. I slept the day away yesterday and woke up this morning to send in my application.

I got my dates mixed up.

We wont be going to this show. 

Which is probably okay considering all the problems I've been having... I find out Wednesday if he's even going to let me keep traveling. My doctor is trying to convince me I'm still doing too much. I'm barely doing anything these days ( compared to normal me ) and he still says I'm doing too much.

@Latestarter Ill be 33 weeks on Thursday, so potentially I can go at any time... My family has a tendency to go into labor between 34 and 36 weeks. He's down and in position and the contractions get worse every day. Yesterday I don't remember having many but I was also horizontal with my eyes closed all day. My mother, a former L&D nurse (many many many years ) has been staying with me and watching over me. Yesterday she said I had dropped, which means I'm getting really close. The Dr didn't rush me in yesterday because I was able to get them to stop.

On another note I have three pictures that are going to be featured in magazines in the upcoming weeks. One online feature in one of the biggest poultry magazines in the US. LOTS of free coverage for my little photography business. 

Today is potentially another do nothing day. It takes me about two or three hours to feed and water everyone on the yard with all the breaks I have to take when I'm alone. If I get my mother to help me, since she's still here, we can probably get it done within the hour and I'll be able to have another do nothing day. Nothing but sleep.

I feel bad because I need to move some of the chicken cages out of the mud from all the rain we've been having but I'm not allowed to lift and my mother is handicapped. Between the two of us 'crippled' folk we manage to get things done... until she goes home tomorrow for a few days.


----------



## Bruce

Ferguson K said:


> and I'll be able to have another do nothing day. Nothing but sleep.


Do it while you can! In a few weeks you might wish for a "do nothing" day and some uninterrupted sleep.


----------



## Ferguson K

I am not a blogger, but lately I’ve sure wanted to be. Everything that’s been going on around here I feel needs to be written down somewhere.

Wednesday I had an appointment with my OB. After some consultations we decided that my next appointment well set the date to get Baby into the world. My hip has been killing me and I spend about 20 hours a day laying with my hips rested in a special position. It’s becoming quite hard to do basic things like keeping the animals fed. My mother got the call that she needed to be back at the ranch through Thursday, then I get her back over the weekend. So the next few days I’ll be alone.

I’ve been nesting. Building furniture and rabbit/chicken cages. Things I can do sitting on the couch. I’ve built SEVERAL of these guys:





Reusing an image from earlier cages because I haven’t taken any of the new ones.

Over the weekend (after getting the go ahead from the doctor, with limitations) my mother and I traveled to OK to a big poultry show. I took a TON of pictures and videos. Haven’t uploaded anything yet because my internet has kicked the bucket.

Between the drive and all the walking (the expo center was enourmous and I had to see EVERYTHING) my poor joints are still swollen and I’m still hurting. It was worth it. We had SO MUCH FUN. 

We detoured along the way to see my nephews for my youngests 6th birthday party. Two hours out of the way but SO WORTH IT to see M light up at the sight of his grannie and gummie. I passed out shortly after we got there and slept through the whole party on the couch. Kids screaming everywhere and adults telling bad jokes, slept right through it. 

ALSO. I may or may not have accidentally brought home these guys:





A pair of RIR bantams from one of my idols. I’m picking up more pullets this weekend that are from his lines but not his direct birds. These two are currently quarantined in the rabbit barn.

 Speaking of rabbits I must really hate myself because every doe in my barn that is a breeding age is currently bred. I have six does due this week, and seven does due in 30 days. And 10 of them are bred to the same buck. I can’t wait for this new chapter on the rabbit because most of them that our bred have been bred for the Houston livestock show and rodeo. All of these kits will be evaluated come January/ February with the hopes of being entered. This buck is a finished champions and some of the foes are too. Should be a good year. 

I have also decided to sell a majority of my non exhibition flock in the poultry. I’m starting over with fresh lines, lines that represent the goal that I’m trying to reach... Much to my DH displeasure the incubators are full and humming right now. Serama, which I fell in love with many years ago and keep going back to, are on the way! 

I have more eggs coming but I’ve forgotton what all I’ve ordered because of my pregnancy blinders. Eggs keep showing up!! Thankfully I’ve limited myself to three breeds for the eggs. 

I have about half my Bantam flock listed for sale and will be bringing a majority of them to a show a few hours north of us this weekend to try and sell, cheap, to get them off the feed bill before the baby gets here. In my standards all I have are my two layer flocks. About 20 assorted free range layers and 12 Black Australorps.  Most of the free range flock of birds of my own creation inbreeding over the last few years and are very hearty birds. Crosses between American game and layers selectively bred over the years have created a bird that can withstand the extreme Texas heat, very little food, and can out run and out smart most predators. They come in all shapes and sizes that are all beautiful to me.

This brings me down to less than 100 chicks for the first time in over 10 years. It’s odd. Easier, but odd. 

 In the large livestock we have cut back down to for horses and one pony. A lot of changes have been made over the last few weeks, but hopefully they’re all for the better.

I still need to rehome  my two LGD ladies, Connie and Maddie, to get down to a more reasonable number of dogs. Something easier to manage but also to put the girls back to work. They’re bored. Connie guards the chickens but she’s not “bonded” to them like she was the goats. 

 That being said I have re-home to these girls three times now and all three times they have been returned to me for various reasons. Nothing to do with their livestock guardian ship, just fake seems to want to leave these girls here. Never seems to work out. 

Not sure if I mentioned it but the 14th we schedule our delivery day and I’m nervous and excited all at the same time.

More to come later. I have to finish supper.


----------



## Baymule

Girl you have a full schedule even without being pregnant and your hip splitting in two! I have a visual of you with one of those baby wraps, where you wrap up the baby and wrap it around you, it's hands free! I can see you outside feeding animals and doing what you do, toting baby along like it's nothing. LOL LOL


----------



## Ferguson K

@Baymule i have four wraps purchased already. 

My aunt jokes with me she can see me slamming the baby down on top of the rabbit cages to change the diaper then shoving it back into the wrap and getting back to work! Or rigging something up so baby can come ride horses with me. 

DH and I have already discussed squeezing the baby into the show schedule with the bigger boys. 

We have three more shows this year we’re trying to hit but the last two may be “interrupted” by my tiny human. I wouldn’t mind. I’m excited to meet him. 

Later today when the sun comes up I’ve got to waddle around and fill feeders / drinkers and do head counts on the birds. Hopefully some of the for sale birds leave this week. 

Some are being dispatched to the freezer Thursday.


----------



## promiseacres

oh my... you are a bit crazy having all those does bred... and being so close to your baby time! We used Abetta buddy seats for our kiddos once they are about 2-3 years..when they can hang on a bit, before that they were held infront of me. I know I have pictures must be on the tablet though. I'll see if I can find them. I have ridden with 2 kiddos, one in front and one behind... fun times. glad your mom is able to stay with you.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Please tell me that DH gets some time off around the arrival of the little one!!! 


I wish I was closer! I’d love to have Connie and Maddie!!! Being without an LGD is horrible. Saw a fox yesterday across the road and a coyote half mile away on Saturday morning. Ugh!


----------



## Ferguson K

Connie and Maddie will be a permanent fixture here if I don’t find them the right home. I’ve had them for four years. They’re my girls. I just know they would prefer to be working. Maddie guards the front porch feverishly these days. Hahaha. Connie stays with the chickens and rabbits. Connie is ruthless. She’s a wicked thing if you don’t belong here. 

@promisedacres my nephews learned to ride by riding in front of me until they could balance then riding behind me. 

Somewhere I have pictures of my oldest nephew on my crazy pony riding in front of me.


----------



## Bruce

Ferguson K said:


> My hip has been killing me and I spend about 20 hours a day laying with my hips rested in a special position.


That forced rest must be killing you!



Ferguson K said:


> I may or may not have accidentally brought home these guys


You have to stop leaving the door on the truck open. No stowaways.



Ferguson K said:


> I have six does due this week, and seven does due in 30 days.


That baby will be out with the animals one day after it arrives!



Baymule said:


> Girl you have a full schedule even without being pregnant and your hip splitting in two! I have a visual of you with one of those baby wraps, where you wrap up the baby and wrap it around you, it's hands free! I can see you outside feeding animals and doing what you do, toting baby along like it's nothing. LOL LOL


Bay beat me to it!


----------



## Ferguson K

@samssimonsays you know me so well. Thank you!!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Ferguson K said:


> View attachment 54426
> 
> @samssimonsays you know me so well. Thank you!!!


 I just want to see him in that!


----------



## Ferguson K

http://katescacklingranch.wixsite.com/orumpoultry/blog

Latest blog is up with some pictures from the show.


----------



## Ferguson K

One of my poor bantam hens laid a JUMBO PLUS egg today. 

An egg of this size would be considered XL out of a standard hen. The egg literally was half of this hens body weight. I had to weigh it twice.















See that tiny egg to the left? That's her normal egg size. Hahaha.... The brown eggs are out of my black australorp hens and all average around 20oz ( normal sized eggs ).

I have finally finished last minute preps for the babies arrival. We have two choices for come home outfits ( depending on size ) but I'm hoping he's regular sized so he can go home in this:










Crib is together, car seat installed. Diaper bag packed and ready.. my personal go home bag is packed and ready. All we need is a date!  I'm beyond ready to meet this tiny human I've been growing all these months. I'm also ready for my hips and back to stop hurting.


----------



## promiseacres

Ahhh cuteness! 
All my kiddos came in the same outfit. Still have it.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Very cute!!! Praying things go well!


----------



## Latestarter

everything goes super smooth for you both!


----------



## Bruce

Ferguson K said:


> One of my poor bantam hens laid a JUMBO PLUS egg today.


Yeah, that would be uncomfortable for most standard hens, the poor little bantam. She's probably the one that is walking funny today.


----------



## Ferguson K

Baby news: He’s engaged. I’m dialating. Any minute now. Probably before Thanksgiving. 

I’m ready!

The hen that laid that egg seems no worse for wear and laid another normal sized egg today. Normal for her anyway.


----------



## Bruce

Ferguson K said:


> Baby news: He’s engaged.


Dang Kate! Not even born yet and you already found him a spouse?


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Dang Kate! Not even born yet and you already found him a spouse?



You never heard of Redneck DEranged Arranged marriages?


----------



## Baymule

You are going to have a Turkey baby! Probably something to do with your poultry fixation..... At least have a normal sized baby and do not emulate your poor sore bottom  banty.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woo Hoo!  On baby countdown now!


----------



## Ferguson K

@Bruce and @Baymule yall got jokes. 

If he’s not here by thanksgiving dr will be surprised. 

My parents and two besties that are within driving distance are ready to go. @samssimonsays I know wishes we weren’t a half a country apart and has been helping me track BP issues all week. 

BP is still up but I got it all done today. Groceries, feed,oil changed and truck detailed. R is putting the car seat in here in a few minutes. 

We’re ready!!


----------



## Bruce

I think @samssimonsays should fly down and be your doula


----------



## Baymule

And soon you will be holding the most beautiful sight in the world, your baby.


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Ferguson K

Home from the hospital on bed rest. Going back to see my Doctor on Wednesday. 

I suck at bed rest. 

I keep getting up to check on the animals and being forced back to bed by my mother (who is here so I can be on bed rest)

So no new updates except for one of my rabbits had 9 kits the other day and so far all nine are doing splendid.


----------



## Latestarter

Gosh darn it! Saw a post from you on your thread and immediately thought " She's had her little one and we're gonna see baby pictures!"

Then  I open the thread and sure enough... baby pictures... of RODENTS!   Grats on the new kits. Try not to give your mom any more gray hairs trying to keep you slowed down (bed rest)...


----------



## Baymule

RODENTS??? Hey! Babies are babies!!  Girl, listen to your MOM! Git yore bottom dollar OUT of the barn and back in BED!


----------



## Ferguson K

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!



 

 

 

We enduce in t-minus 7 days. If I don’t go into labor between now and then. They can’t slow the contractions down and they can’t get my BP down. I suck at bed rest but I spend a majority of my day on the couch. Maybe an hour or two on my feet every day. 

I’ve been given the OK to do some minor exercises like going for small walks and stretching again.


----------



## Baymule

As always, you take great pictures! So in less than a week, you will have your boy!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So excited for you!  When that little fella gets here you'll wish you had the opportunity to bed rest again, lol!  Enjoy sleep while you can.  But, it'll all be worth it.


----------



## Bruce

Ferguson K said:


> I suck at bed rest but I spend a majority of my day on the couch.


What, you are defying Doctor's orders to stay in bed? 
I'm sure you are going nuts not being able to do all the things that need to be done let alone the things you want to do.


----------



## Ferguson K

Found pictures of my oldest nephew and his first horse while we were going through pictures yesterday. 

See he’s been riding since he was about 13 months old. By himself. 

I’m pretty sure my little butter bean will be this independent, if I can find a golden oldie I trust as much as I trusted Blondie. She was a 30+ year old and you had to practically beat her to get her walking. She would stand all day and let him “ride”. She had one eye and a bad stifle that made her throw her leg out when she walked and sway like the ducks from the Aristocats movie. 

Blondie was a retired show horse, registered Arabian. We got her at an auction for $30 and 10 months later she surprised us with a beautiful paint fully. The filly was club footed and was put down when she was a yearling due to complications from the club. Blondie lived to be about 35 and passed peacefully in her sleep. 

Funny that a horse that won as much money as Blondie did in her youth ended up in our pasture as a broken down old lady. We were able to track down all of her information from a freeze brand she had on her neck. “Golden Eclypse” was her registered name. 

Second picture is my heart horse, Mama, who I’ve had for almost 20 years now. Of course 13 years ago we were both quite young. Ha!


----------



## Baymule

That is a sweet story. Even old horses have a lot to give.


----------



## Rammy

Ferguson K said:


> View attachment 55051 View attachment 55052 View attachment 55053 Found pictures of my oldest nephew and his first horse while we were going through pictures yesterday.
> 
> See he’s been riding since he was about 13 months old. By himself.
> 
> I’m pretty sure my little butter bean will be this independent, if I can find a golden oldie I trust as much as I trusted Blondie. She was a 30+ year old and you had to practically beat her to get her walking. She would stand all day and let him “ride”. She had one eye and a bad stifle that made her throw her leg out when she walked and sway like the ducks from the Aristocats movie.
> 
> Blondie was a retired show horse, registered Arabian. We got her at an auction for $30 and 10 months later she surprised us with a beautiful paint fully. The filly was club footed and was put down when she was a yearling due to complications from the club. Blondie lived to be about 35 and passed peacefully in her sleep.
> 
> Funny that a horse that won as much money as Blondie did in her youth ended up in our pasture as a broken down old lady. We were able to track down all of her information from a freeze brand she had on her neck. “Golden Eclypse” was her registered name.
> 
> Second picture is my heart horse, Mama, who I’ve had for almost 20 years now. Of course 13 years ago we were both quite young. Ha!
> 
> View attachment 55049 View attachment 55050


What a beautiful horse. Really makes me miss mine. You gave her a good home and can tell she was loved.


----------



## Ferguson K

Thanksgiving puppies! 

My Cur dog blessed us with six puppies last night. These five are doing amazing. 

Half Cur half Shepherd. She was supposed to be bred to another Cur for the next generation of hog dogs.... but I miscalculated her heat cycle and my Shepherd got her through the kennel. 

Oh well. They’ll all still probably join the hunting string. White one is spoken for, two blacks are spoken for, the other two Black and Tans will be tested for hunt ability when they get older if they don’t go to pet homes.


----------



## Rammy

Puppies!!!


----------



## Baymule

Puppy breath!


----------



## Ferguson K

R and my mom helped me finish this project I started almost six months ago. 

The Australorps in the grow out pen have been crammed in a 4x12? I forget exactly how tiny.... 12 birds total. It was a tractor so they got moved a LOT. 

THEIR NEW PEN!!!



 

 

 

 

 

Coop section is 10x10
Run section is 10x20

Such happy birds. They only got about 30 minutes before dark to play in it but they had a field day.


----------



## Ferguson K

The best part is all of the materials used we already had on hand. 

None of the screws match. 

All of the boards are different colors. The 2x4s... don’t get me started. Hahaha! 

I don’t care. Free. Looks pretty good for free!


----------



## Baymule

I like free! Happy chickens!


----------



## Bruce

So much happening there Kate. And countdown to mini human!!


----------



## promiseacres

love the baby pics.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Kate’s life sounds as busy/chaotic as mine!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

You haven’t updated lately. I hope all is well!


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, been wondering about Kate as well.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Baby boy should be here by now. Just hoping all is well for them!


----------



## Latestarter

Indeed... time flies! Hadn't even realized it's been this long since we've heard anything. Hope all is well!


----------



## Ferguson K

Sorry y’all. 

Life has been a little... chaotic... the last few weeks. 

I’ve been in and out of the hospital. Lots of tests, steroids, and other things. 

Long story short I have something called irritable uterus syndrome thanks to three straight weeks of contractions. CONSTANT contractions every five minutes have irritated my uterus. It’s angry. It hates me. It’s painful. 

Now my uterus doesn’t contract. It just stays contracted. It’s the most painful thing I’ve ever dealt with in my life. If I move wrong or stand up it feels like I’m being ripped in half. I can hardly get up to go to the bathroom without excruciating pain. They’ve given me pain killers and sleeping pills so I can get some rest. Hopefully this week we can get the go ahead to get him OUT. 

I’ve literally been asleep almost 24/7 for the last week or so because sleeping is the only way to keep the pain down. It’s exhausting being in this much pain all the time. 

However, baby is fine. He’s moving plenty and his heart rate is still good. They’re not worried about his health. He seems perfect still. They got my hypertension under control just in time for this mess. 

So many complications with this pregnancy. So much hospital time. I am glad R is getting “fixed” because I don’t think I could ever do this again. If we end up doing a c section I’m going to beg them to tie my tubes while they’re in there. Hah!! 

On the brighter side of things my mother has been staying with me. I wouldn’t have gotten through most of this without her. She has taken over animal control on the farm and is keeping everyone fed and watered for me. She collects eggs, helps me wrap shipments on sold hatching eggs, and drops them off at the PO for me. 

She’s even helping me with my incubators (which are HUMMING FULL) of eggs. I think we have close to 200 set. About 40 a week due between now and New Years. 

The ones that have already hatched she brings to me to weigh and tag as they come out. She brings the older ones to me once a week to weigh and check. She’s been a HUGE help to me. Mentally as well. 

This bedrest has me irritated and grumpy. I’m not used to not being able to do anything and it’s really wearing on me. 

I’ll try to update everyone Wednesday after I go see my Dr on when he’s coming out if he doesn’t appear before then! 

Here’s some recent pictures from my few and far between ventures out of bed. Phone quality but, hey pictures!





Connie broke into the Aussie pen to steal eggs. 




Baby Lionhead rabbits. Pulled them out to weigh them and check health. 






 
My best friend and protector. Gus. 





Some of our meat babies. 



 
Jostin, my favorite Cockerel from 2018 hatches. His first show is the 19th next month. 




 


Little, former bottle baby current terrorist. She is attached at my hip. Rides my shoulder like a parrot and is never more than a few feet from me. She likes to lay on top of the brooders and terrorize the chicks. 




 
My first Serama ever




Tiny egg from my Dutch bantam


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So many challenges!  But that reward will be worth it.  So thankful that you have your mom to help you out!


----------



## Latestarter

Thanks for the pics and update Kate. Sorry to hear you're dealing with more pain. Hopefully you'll get that all behind you here pretty soon.


----------



## Baymule

It will all be worth it, the first time you hold him. One more week!


----------



## Bruce

Geez Kate, that description of IUS is painful just to read! Hang in there!


----------



## promiseacres

you're almost there! Had similar problems.... really sucks...


----------



## goatgurl

that doesn't sound like a whole lot of fun baby girl.  so glad your mom can be with you.  prayers for you and the baby.


----------



## Ferguson K

The most perfect thing ever has arrived. 

12/20 at 4PM exactly. 
7.2lbs
19 3/4 inches 

I will post his birth story when I’m not so tired. This little pony with the two white horses is a gift from R for our precious new arrival. There’s a lot of meaning behind it. 




 

And here he is!!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations!!


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm happy for you. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## lalabugs

Congrats!!


----------



## RollingAcres

Congratulations on your new bundle of joy!


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats Kate! A beautiful baby boy! Y'all have been blessed! Now, time for you to heal up and get rid of all that pain you've been dealing with while carrying him!


----------



## Bruce

What @Latestarter said. I swear, he must be in my mind or something. Happens often, he reads first and posts. I read later, know what I want to say and then I read his post!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhhh, so happy for you - he's beautiful!


----------



## Ferguson K

Yesterday after some close monitoring by a very concerned mama, Langdon and I headed to the ER. He was turning yellow in a hurry and went from responsive to limp rag doll within a few hours.**

**He had been going downhill for about 24 hours. We had been trying at home remedies like laying naked in direct sunlight, etc. He wasn’t latching and grew weaker by the hour. By noon he was fairly unresponsive. After a few calls with his pediatrician and growing hourly concern we made the call to go.  Just in time.




 


 


 


 

As we sat in the ER my family and I prayed. His breathing was shallow and his heart rate plummeted. He was orange. They couldn’t get a line on him and we couldn’t get him awake enough to eat anything. 

Tests revealed he had a really BAD case of Jaundice. Normal levels are between 12-14 at his age. His were at 38. We were rushed to Texas Children’s Hospital were he has undergone intensive care. I can’t say enough about his care team. 

When we arrived they spoke to us about all of our options. There was a chance he was going to need a blood transfusion. There was a chance he wouldn’t turn around. There was a chance that he has permanent brain damage. The list went on and on as they explained to us the severity of the situation. 

Over the last few hours I’ve heard him cry, watched him fight with the nurses, and grow a healthy appetite back. I never thought I would be so happy to hear him cry. It’s a beautiful sound when you haven’t heard it in almost 24 hours. 

I didn’t think I would be spending my first Christmas as a mother watching my newborn infant come so close to death. Watching him under blue lights as he struggles to respond. Fearing the worst and praying for the best. 

The nurses and doctors seem optimistic. We will have to check for brain damage and hearing loss due to the severity of the jaundice. We continue to fight and ask for continued prayers. All the stress from the situation has caused my milk supply to drop so we’re supplementing his feedings with formula. Anything is better than nothing. 

Our precious miracle needs all the prayers he can get.


----------



## Hens and Roos

prayers for your family


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Praying for you and  your family


----------



## Latestarter

So sorry Kate...  Wishing him and y'all nothing but the best! I hope he has a full recovery and that would probably be the best Christmas present ever!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Prayers for you all Kate!


----------



## Mike CHS

I don't have words that will help but you have our prayers.


----------



## promiseacres

Praying!!!!


----------



## Ferguson K

Guess who just got transferred out of NICU?!

THIS GUY!! 

His bilirubin levels have come back down to normal range. He’s at a 12.9 right now and has been taken off of the big lights. He’s still a glow worm but we’re getting there!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

So thankful he is doing better!! I can’t even imagine how terrifying that was for you.


----------



## promiseacres

so glad!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Best Christmas news ever, ...so happy for you and your family


----------



## Ferguson K

I haven’t listed as much information on social media. I’ve kept it to the basics on updares. 

24 hours ago my son almost died. 

It’s been hard. Really really hard. 

He was orange like an Oompa Loompa. Pictures don’t do it justice. He crashed so hard and so quick if we hadn’t have been at the hospital already I can’t imagine what would have happened. 

Before we were transferred upstairs we were allowed a little time with his face mask off and to let him look around. It was surreal to be able to hold him and talk to him without all those tubes. He’s off all of his monitors and is only on vital checks now. We’re going to try and nurse on his next feeding. Fingers crossed he latches. 

R has been a total godsend through all of this. When my anxiety shot through the roof and I went off on everyone he simply walked away and let me cool off. When he came back he had gone to the truck to get me a change of clothes and some shower supplies. 

I feel a little more human after some food and a shower. 

My mom was up here with us for about six hours. She’s been staying at home with the animals. I can’t say enough if it wasn’t for her I wouldn’t have gotten through the last three months. She’s ensured that I am able to do what I need to keep going. 

We’re not out of the woods yet with Langdon but we’re doing much better.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Stay strong, we will still be praying for you


----------



## Latestarter

Can't imagine going through what you've gone through. Sure hope things continue to progress to the better.


----------



## farmerjan

All I can do is reiterate what everyone else has been saying.  Bless you for following your instincts and deciding to take him to the hospital when you did.  Prayers for his continued improvement. 
When a family member picks up the slack like your mom did to help you, she is as close to a saint as you will ever find on this earth.  My  respect and thanks to her,  for you,  and for R for understanding you as he seems to.
Hope and prayers for his continuing improvement and that you will be back to normal.  Try pumping if you can to keep your milk flow up.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear of the improvement and continued prayers for your family


----------



## Bruce

Poor little guy!!! And poor parents too!
I'm glad he is on the mend, hopefully this is the last scare you will have for some time. At least until he can walk and get into trouble on his own.


----------



## Baymule

Wow! I go away for Christmas and come back to this! First I was excited because you had your son. Then I read further and my heart went out to you and R for the worry and agony you were going through. Prayers work and so do good doctors and nurses. I am relieved that Langdon is doing better, hope to hear from you soon. Big hugs to you all. I agree with @farmerjan, your mom is about as close to a Saint on earth that you will ever find. I know where your big loving heart comes from.


----------



## Mini Horses

I sure second everyone!!       for you and your whole family!


----------



## TAH

So happy! Congratulations... Some how I missed the news! 

So glad he is on his way to being better! 

He is so adorable!


----------



## Ferguson K

Tomorrow my mother goes home. We’re home and stable. She’s been with me for 12 weeks through 10 weeks of bed rest and two weeks of baby chaos. ( The days leading up to me being induced were pretty bad. I slept four days straight because my BP was so high ) 

Langdon is officially a week old. We had our follow up dr appointment today to recheck bilirubin levels. Tomorrow we go in for our (hopefully) final follow up until his two week appointment. 




 

He’s eating and pooping like a champ. He’s gaining weight again which is good. We went for a “naked walk” earlier while it was  in the 70s. 





While we’re home we’re not out of the woods. He could still slip backwards and no one wants that. He’s got a lot of people praying for him and I am very thankful. 

The rabbits and chickens are doing well and I finally got to go outside and see them today. I haven’t seen my own animals in weeks. I can’t say enough how much of a saint my mother has been. We got her a new phone, a steak dinner, and tickets for a night out with her best friend. It’s certainly not enough. 

R goes back to work tomorrow so I’ll be alone with the baby for the first time. Woohoo! 

I’ll try and get caught up on everyone’s journals in the next few days. 

Love you guys.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So glad that  ya'll are home and sure hope that things calm down for ya!


----------



## Baymule

I am glad that you are home and Langdon is doing so well. Keep us informed, prayers for you both.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Happy for your family, Langdon is a doll !  Hoping  that is the end of his troubles and you all can settle down together and enjoy life


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Praise God! I am glad he is recovering!


----------



## farmerjan

Very glad that he is doing better and that you are home. Hopefully you will be less stressed at home also, and will get into a routine.  Take it easy for the first few days, do only what must be done.  Dishes, laundry and all that can wait....


----------



## Bruce

Glad he is doing well, I'm sure you will keep a SHARP eye on him for a while.
Yep, Mom is a saint!
How is your hip?
Is that Mama's red hair on him?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Wow!! I was right to be concerned when I noticed you hadn’t updated. Hoping that you are having less pain now that he’s here. His name is adorable! Hate that he went through all of that. Our NICU stay was crazy too but that staff knows their stuff. Will be praying for Langdon so he grows without relapse and without any side effects, will also pray for you being on your own!


----------



## misfitmorgan

I just caught up, wow what a journey!
How is Langdon doing?


----------



## Ferguson K

Langdon is growing like a weed! 

He has recovered from his crash with gusto. The doctor was impressed with how strong he is and how far ahead of the curve he is developmentally. He’s already picking his head up, rolling onto his side, and has long periods of wake time to “play” during the day. We work his legs and arms, hold him up in standing positions, and overall work on strengthening his little body. It shows. He got his second PKU test and kicked the nurse in the face when she pricked his feet so hard she probably is going to bruise. She wasn’t expecting that kind of strength in a baby his size. 

He’s gained almost a pound! We are so happy. 

The animals are also doing well. We finally found a feed program for my senior horse that is putting weight on him. He no longer looks like a skeleton. Three years we’ve tried different feed programs, and finally something that works!!

I’m probably going to sell the rabbits to focus on the chickens again. Not entirely sure yet. We just got the program going where we want it but if I don’t go back to work something has to give. 

I start seeing a chiropractor next week sometime to try and get my back and hips realigned so I can walk without all of the pain. I have periods where I can barely stand. I barely can get up most of the time without excruciating pain. 

Mom has managed to stay another week but she really has to go back to work. Saturday she leaves me and I’ll be in charge again. Thankfully he’s sleeping longer so it’ll be easier.


----------



## Bruce

Super Like Kate!!! Glad he kicked that early illness. Not so glad he kicked the poor nurse.


----------



## Mike CHS

That is some awesome news!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So glad to hear!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Handsome little man you have, congratulations  of getting through  that scare with him


----------



## Latestarter

Hallelujah! Thankful that all has come back to normal for you! What a handsome little man.   You can be the proud doting momma!   Hope you can get some serious pain relief for you though... soon!


----------



## promiseacres

That's wonderful news!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

He has really changed already from the new newborn pictures.  Glad he is doing so much better.


----------



## Ferguson K

farmerjan said:


> He has really changed already from the new newborn pictures.  Glad he is doing so much better.



He has changed so much it’s insane. 



Latestarter said:


> What a handsome little man.



He’s my mini. I need to find some of my baby pictures.


----------



## misfitmorgan

So glad to hear he is doing so well!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

That's super awesome! Praise God!

I hope your back and hip pain heals soon!


----------



## RollingAcres

Such a handsome little guy! Glad he is going well!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

So glad things are better!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh I am in love he is so precious


----------



## Ferguson K

Just like that he’ll be six weeks old on Thursday.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

What a handsome little guy!


----------



## farmerjan

Wow he is really growing.  Love the smiles in the picture.


----------



## Ferguson K

Some of our upcoming show hopefuls.


----------



## Baymule

He is such a beautiful baby. Your happiness is overflowing. Life is good isn't it?


----------



## Bruce

Ferguson K said:


> Some of our upcoming show hopefuls.
> View attachment 57646 View attachment 57647


I guess we know which babies get the hair at your house 
How old are the rabbits? Full size or just babies?


----------



## Ferguson K

Bruce said:


> I guess we know which babies get the hair at your house
> How old are the rabbits? Full size or just babies?



12/4 birthdate Lionheads. They’ll mature to about 2.3-3lbs. Little bitty rabbits. 

Worked on cages today to get some of our littles separated. Also got some pictures of our littles. I love them at these ages. Trying to figure out what they’re growing into. 

I love this super fluffy and super friendly breed. 

Tomorrow I’ve got to tattoo the littles.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

cute bunnies!


----------



## Bruce

Ferguson K said:


> Tomorrow I’ve got to tattoo the littles.


Are they going to get tattoos that match yours? 
Very cute bunnies. How are you doing keeping up with all the animal chores and the needs of the mini human? Hip back in working order?


----------



## Ferguson K

Bruce said:


> Are they going to get tattoos that match yours?
> Very cute bunnies. How are you doing keeping up with all the animal chores and the needs of the mini human? Hip back in working order?



Nope! LOL. Each rabbit gets a two letter three number in their left ear to track breeding. Especially when you have as many as I do that look alike. 

Hip is still painful. Physical therapy at the chiropractor is helping. Going to attempt to go riding with a friend this weekend. 

I baby wear a lot. I have several wraps. If I’m not wearing him he’s in the stroller hanging out not far from me.


----------



## goatgurl

ok, so the bunnys are cute but that baby boy is just precious.  so glad he is doing well.  I   wore my baby girl on my back until she was almost 2.


----------



## Baymule

I've been lurking on your FB, glad to see that your precious son is doing so well. A little horse back riding is good for the soul.


----------



## Bruce

Ferguson K said:


> Hip is still painful. Physical therapy at the chiropractor is helping. Going to attempt to go riding with a friend this weekend.


Is that wise? Wouldn't it put stress on your hip?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

That baby boy is just precious!!!


----------



## Ferguson K

Bruce said:


> Is that wise? Wouldn't it put stress on your hip?



When I broke my back the first time I went riding 9 months into rehab. As long as I stayed low impact it actually helped because it strengthens the muscles back up. 

Second time I didn’t wait as long. It hurts but it is still a kind of therapy.


----------



## Baymule

You need a Tennessee Walker! LOL LOL


----------



## Ferguson K

Baymule said:


> You need a Tennessee Walker! LOL LOL



My mom raised them for YEARS. I just never liked them. 

I like my little Arabs. Especially my up and coming guy.


----------



## Baymule

Pretty paint!


----------



## Ferguson K

Monday with my moms help I got ten rabbits tattooed for upcoming shows. Including two of my favorite show hopefuls. 

This is Blessed Me 


This is Me’s brother Blessed Bee


 

They’re out of my favorite two chocolates. Haha. Sure got a surprise with this litter. Only one was a chocolate. Two REW two tort and one chocolate. 

Also touched up Athena’s tattoo and made a game plan to get rid of the pee on her face. I was hoping to bring her to a show this weekend but I won’t have the pee off by then unfortunately. 


 

Cleaned poultry cages and got these two Serama out for a better look. Really liking how they’re progressing and can’t wait to get them on the table in the fall. I think they pair up nicely. 

(If you’re unfamiliar with the breed look up Table Top Serama shows)



 


 

Two of our Dutch growing out for fall showing some potential. 


 

And of course obligatory Langdon pictures. 





Between this week and next I have 14 does due with litters because I got a little over zealous when pairing does and bucks. Seven of them are bred to my best buck, Flash. 

I’ll also be filling the incubator again with Dutch and RIR bantam eggs. Maybe a few more Serama. Not quite at my grow out limit yet.


----------



## goatgurl

i'm with you kate, loved my knotty little arabs.  easy gait and could go forever when we rode in the mountains.  my abby could find her way back from anywhere we rode, and thinking we were bullet proof we rode in some pretty wild places.  I miss that so much.  
  Langdon looks like he's growing like a weed, such a cutie.  I sure wish we were closer, i'd love to have some rir bantams.  they are just so cute.  blessed bee looks like he sneezed and blew hair out his pores.  made me laugh.  take care of yourself.


----------



## Baymule

Your Langdon is one beautiful boy. The joy of your life is right there in your arms.


----------



## Ferguson K

goatgurl said:


> blessed bee looks like he sneezed and blew hair out his pores.





 

He’s only ten weeks old. I’m really liking him. A lot. 

His dad/grandpa looks more like this guy when he’s not molting: (he’s line bred)


----------



## Ferguson K

Bunny explosion has started. 

The first of four does due today has blessed us with her litter. 

Three due later this week. 

Four possibly five due next week. 

Bunnies bunnies everywhere. 



 

My little Serama cockerel has found his voice and is letting the world know he is among us! He’s not much bigger than my fist right now but he’s crowing up a storm. It’s adorable. 

We are hitting two shows next month. One rabbit and one chicken.


----------



## Baymule

Awww...… I love new baby bunnies! I hope they all kindle as expected and you have lots of babies!


----------



## Baymule

Aren't you the happiest right now than you have ever been in your life? My heart is happy for you.


----------



## Ferguson K

Baymule said:


> Aren't you the happiest right now than you have ever been in your life? My heart is happy for you.



In the ten years I’ve known you Bay I don’t think I’ve ever been happier. 

Let alone in my adult hood.


----------



## Baymule

Ferguson K said:


> In the ten years I’ve known you Bay I don’t think I’ve ever been happier.
> 
> Let alone in my adult hood.


That happiness radiates from you like the rays of the sun.


----------



## Ferguson K

He’s my twin. 

Me:



 

 




Little Man:


----------



## B&B Happy goats

What a doll !


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh MY GOSH!  He is a doll! And, so were you!


----------



## goatgurl

you're right, he does look a lot like you, such a cutie, 
and thanks a lot, that picture of bee and his daddy/granddaddy are just so stinkin' funny.  they are adorable for sure.  I can't keep my dogs combed out, how in the world do you keep all those bunnies fluffed?  what breeds are the ones kindling?  you are indeed going to be covered in bunnies.


----------



## Ferguson K

@goatgurl 

I comb twice a week on show bunnies. It’s how you keep them conditioned. Comb, trim nails and check teeth, blow if needed. A regular blow dryer does ok but I need to get a blower. 

Breeders only get combed if they get matted. Their wool shouldn’t mat, if it does it’s poor quality. That being said NOT combing them for two months can cause mats. I just do the breeders as needed. If I notice they’re looking rough, they get a spa day.


----------



## Ferguson K

Were up to 35 new kits in the rabbit barn. 

Oh and I got pigeons.


----------



## Baymule

Momma, you put your mark on him..... 

And you got pigeons..... what's next? Zebras?

Not only does that man love you, but he loves you for who you are, not what he wants you to be. Count yourself blessed.


----------



## goatgurl

ohhhhh pigeons, I love pigeons.  I used to have rollers and they were so much fun to watch, I had one female who would fly as high as the sky, I know, I know @Bruce they're all in the sky but when she hit her summit she would roll and roll and roll down until she landed on my cap.  they were so much fun.  what kind did you get?


----------



## Bruce

Apparently Kate doesn't need an enabler, she is self enabled!


----------



## Ferguson K

He loves me in spite of everything.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I had to check in when I read the words “Bunny Explosion!” Lol Love that Langdon is doing well and that you look so happy! You wear motherhood well!


----------



## Bruce

I really like those white and brown ones.


----------



## Ferguson K

Langdon had his first show this weekend .I was very proud of how well he did. He took to the hustle and bustle like it was everyday life.


----------



## Hens and Roos

looks like he had some buddies to hang with!


----------



## Bruce

He'll be showing his own before you know it!


----------



## Ferguson K

Hens and Roos said:


> looks like he had some buddies to hang with!



My nephews.


----------



## Ferguson K

We lost Java this morning. 

He’s been sick the last few months and had gotten into really poor condition. We were about to make the call to have him put down when fate took things into its own hands. 

This morning when we went to feed Java slipped in the mud and broke his leg. We didn’t wait on the vet. He was in a lot of pain. 

He was many things. He was a good horse with a troubled past. I’m going to miss him.


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear


----------



## promiseacres

so very sorry... such a handsome guy


----------



## Baymule

What heartache. I am so sorry that you lost your friend. Sometimes there just aren’t enough words of comfort. Big hugs.


----------



## Bruce

I guess the hard timing decision was made for you


----------



## Ferguson K

I’ve had Java for many years. When I first got him you could hardly handle him. He was downright dangerous. 

Within a few months of being loved he completely turned around and was the friendliest horse we had. The boys just loved him. 

Also we lost 14 more kits today. 

I hate this cold weather. I’ve lost almost 40 young rabbits and two adults to these extreme weather swaps. I need to get a building for them with electricity because the non electrified building they’re in isn’t cutting it.


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry about the rabbits too


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh no.... so sorry to hear about Java and the kits.


----------



## Baymule

Oh no, not kits too…..gheesh. I am so sorry.


----------



## Ferguson K

I've decided any more babies born will be brought inside! I'm tired of losing babies. 

Totally avoidable. The worst part is I checked on the 14 newest ones last night and this morning . They didn't chill until around noon when the wind picked up. Even with lamps and extra straw they chilled. It's frustrating. We put all of them under a chick heat plate and four tried to come back around. Only two survived. A cute Vienna marked black and a blue. 

Can't dwell on losses. Just pick up, rebreed, and try again.

I'm pretty bummed in how today went. I'm really going to miss Java. He was super sweet and loved attention. He would knock you down for peppermint pieces.  Gentle giant at over 17hh.


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## Ferguson K

Packing for a show this weekend and decided to pop in.

Langdon had another big first yesterday. First time visiting a rodeo! We spent the whole day there. It was nice to be able to get out and do something that wasn’t planned. We went at our own leisurely pace, and the whole family got to spend time together.

My mom was reunited with her best friend from childhood. They were a riot. It was fun hearing the stories I’ve grown up listening to coming from the second half of them. 




 

 

 

Getting ready to bathe chickens for this weekend now that we’ve got the truck all packed up. I’m ready for a day of nothing. We’ve been going and going and going for two weeks now and my fibromyalgia is flaring up. I can hardly get around today.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

So sorry for your losses


----------



## Baymule

Have fun at the show, hope you win!


----------



## Ferguson K

We had a good show. 

My Dutch took best/reserve in breed and variety.
My Wyandotte took third in variety. The y really need some maturing.


----------



## Baymule

They look like first place winners to me!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Nice !


----------



## Ferguson K

Took advantage of a break in the rain today. Had to share.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Awwwww


----------



## Mike CHS

Thank you!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Why is it that baby pics can just make the world right? 

He is a cutie patootie - for sure!


----------



## Baymule

He is adorable.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I have baby fever . You aren’t helping lol. He’s adorable!


----------



## Ferguson K

2019 has been good to us so far. 

I’m doing well enough with the rabbits and chickens they’re paying for themselves.  I think I can hopefully keep this momentum through the year as I’m actually able to focus on them all now. 

The pigeons have lain the first egg of the season. That’s exciting to me because I haven’t had squabs in over a decade. 

There’s a chance we’re moving back to the Houston area to be closer to my family. So I’ve scaled down a little farther on all my critters. We’re down to three horses and the pony, about 50 rabbits, four (soon to be two) dogs, a handful of cats, and a few hundred chickens. 

So much easier to handle. 

I was really hoping to get back into goats but Robert has talked me out of it. At least until we decide what we’re doing home wise. This place isn’t going anywhere it’s paid for. That’s the exciting part. I’m glad I’m able to take this year off to be with little man. He’s growing like a weed. 

I’ve got seven rabbits due next week with kits and I had two litters last week. I lost one litter to the cold front and the other for lost two out of hers. 

Show season is coming to an end so I should be able to update more frequently. We shall see?

Oh. And my GSD is missing, presumed stolen. My heart is broken. He’s either stolen or dead. He never goes anywhere without me.


----------



## Mike CHS

I hope something comes up that you get your dog back.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh no... so sorry to hear that.  Hope he can make his way back home!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Any news?


----------

